# Oct to Nov 2ww Testers - TTC with TX



## Frankie B

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home Oct and Nov 2WW Testers 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

       ​ [csv]
Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome


CjsX2, 15th Sept, NFET
always, 15th Sept, FET,  
cjsx, 15th Sept, FET
Pricklyhedgehog, 16th Sept, DIUI,  
Molie, 16th Sept, ICSI,  
Irish Dee, 17th Sept, ICSI,  
humabee, 17th Sept, ICSI
sparkleysophie, 17th Sept, ICSI
SR3, 17th Sept, IVF,  
Anastasia L, 17th Sept, ICSI,  
Daisy-May, 19th Sept, ICSI,  
natmc, 20th TBC,  
Demelza, 21st Sept, DE/ICSI
Sabahm, 22nd Sept, TBC
lulu72, 22nd Sept, FET,  
Mrs Pootle, 22nd Sept, IVF
Welshginge, 23rd Sept, IVF
HattyB, 23rd Sept, DEIVF
Summer P, 23rd Sept, IVF
Heidi_B, 23rd Sept, IVF,  
Zjoef, 24th Sept, ICSI,  
Flozzie, 25th Sept, IVF
Smile 25, 27th Sept, ICSI,  
Laura, 27th Sept, TBC
lolipops, 26th Sept, FET
Jo82, 28th Sept, TBC,  
Ginni, 28th Sept, FET,  
dtw01, 28th Sept, TBC
Emilioh31, 30th Sept, TBC,  
Leah1234, 30th Sept, TBC,  
Shellylouise73, 30th Sept, IVF,  
Ruby Roo, 30th Sept, ICSI,  
Claire82, 30th Sept, ICSI
Ma-Me28, 30th Oct, ICSI
Butsy, 30th Oct, ICSI
masi cat, 1st Oct, IUI,  
Madhair, 1st Oct, FET
Blue sky, 1st Oct, ICSI,  
Miny-coed, 1st Oct, IVF
magoogle, 2nd Oct, DEIVF,  
Amz2006, 3 Oct, ICSI
Msforty, 3 Oct, TBC
Jac101, 4th Oct, TBC,  
M2M, 4th Oct, FET,  
Natie, 4th Oct, IVF,  
Angela3012, 4th Oct, FET,  
Michelle 1984, 4th Oct, IVF
boakie, 4th, FET
Lizzie Claire, 4th Oct, IVF,  
flowerbomb, 7th Oct, IVF/ ICSI
Mr_M, 7th Oct, ICSI,  
tobi71, 7th Oct, IVF,  
Impaitentlady, 8th Oct, TBC,  
Bambina, 8th Oct, IVF,  
Squidgely, 8th Oct, IVF
LizE, 8th Oct, IVF,  
lharris_01, 8th Oct, ICSI
oj72lj, 8th Oct, IVF,  
Carole99, 8th Oct, ICSI,  
Rhubarb04, 8th Oct, TBC
MrsMossy, 9th Oct, IVF  
helana74, 10th Oct, IVF,  
teresab, 10th Oct, IVF / ICSI
Aussie1, 11th Oct, ICSI,  
KOL, 12th Oct, TBC,  
JJMett, 12th Oct, ICSI
sarah-lou, 12th Oct, ICSI,  
ncbiggs2005, 15th Oct, ICSI
KStar, 15th Oct, IVF,  
ClaireC1154, 15th Oct, ICSI,  
Stiffydill, 15th Oct, TBC,  
kelly jane, 16th Oct, ICSI
goonie4life, 17th Oct, ICSI
rosalita, 17th Oct, TBC,  
desxxx, 18th Oct, IVF,  
Bertiantonio, 18th Oct, IVF,  
sarahdweena, 19th Oct, ICSI
blondieh, 21st Oct, ICSI
Irritatingblonde, 21st Oct, TBC,  
Chazrab, 22nd Oct, ICSI
Claire the minx, 22nd Oct, DIUI,  
JoJay, 22nd Oct, DEICSI
Hopeful Hazel, 22nd Oct, DICSI,  
Pinkpixie, 23rd Oct, FET,  
Dreamingbaby, 23rd Oct DIVF,  
Vikula, 24th Oct, TBC,  
Austin, 25th Oct, ICSI
Beccibo, 25th Oct, TBC,  
Baby Maram, 25th Oct, IVF,  
Bluestart, 26th Oct, ICSI
LMCL, 26th Oct, TBC
Hornauth, 28th Oct, IVF,  
Julesrules, 28th Oct, IVF,  
Camilla, 29th Oct, IVF,  
Mrs Mock, 30th Oct, TBC,  
Yvonne80, 30th Oct, ICSI,  
Yaya, 31st Oct, IVF
amberboo, 1 Nov, TBC
Cheekymonkey, 1st Nov, FET
Mouette, 1st Nov, TBC,  
Blanchedubois, 2 Nov, IVF,  
Izzilu, 2nd Nov, ICSI
41yroldnewbie, 3rd Nov, ICSI
Mel99, 3rd Nov, ICSI
Lann, 4th Nov, Clo
Hope and Grace, 4th Nov, IUI
Lynz26, 6th Nov, DIUI
K-M, 6th Nov, TBC
Kbunny, 7th Nov, ICSI
Jo557, 8th Nov, IUI
Macgyver, 10th Nov, ICSI
Notty, 10th Nov, ICSI
Jules18080, 11th Nov, ICSI
Lizchill, 11 Nov, IVF
Meme2, 12 Nov, TBC
[/csv]  

A new thread will be started at the beginning of every month. So testers from Sept will be removed. 

Once the 2ww is over, it can be a mind field of what to do next....   Fertility Friends are here to help you through the next part of your journey. Getting a BFN is awful and upsetting, we have boards here to help you. Negitive Cycle ~ CLICK HERE Inbetween Cycles ~ CLICK HERE Peer Support for any post treatment questions ~CLICK HERE

    

You may be one of the lucky ones!! We also have a great pregnancy area just for you.  

Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support, Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE

Any problems please feel free to contact Frankie B by PM's.


----------



## M2M

Hi ladies 

*boakie* - Yes it definitely can work with just the 1 embie, as loads of ladies on here have proven! 

*Amz* - Oh I'm so sorry to hear you're bleeding.  I really hope things change for you before OTD. I will have everything crossed.   

*madhair*, *minycoed*, *laurenelhall*, *Clarabel*, *Muffy* - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR      !!! So happy for you all!!! 

Good luck to everyone who needs it, i.e. those of you testing shortly and those of you with spotting/bleeding which I hope clears up soon.  Thinking of you all.


----------



## IGWIN79

Book marking


----------



## Kitten 80

book marking


----------



## Blue sky

Sorry ladies, just back now from the hospital and it was a      They said I have to wait 2 cycles until they transfer my little frostie and that it can be with or without medication, depending on how regular your cycle is. They also said it would be free of charge. 75% of frosties thaw well and then the success rate is same as standard IVF.

Kitten, my hopes are on your girl for tomorrow


----------



## M2M

Oh *Blue sky* I am so sorry.  I'm gutted for you.  Thinking of you today.


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry blue sky i will try my best for you


----------



## Shelleylouise73

So sorry to hear your news Blue Sky   

x


----------



## Mr_M

So sorry Blue Sky.

   from me and Mrs_M.


----------



## Nattee

Hi all. 
Typing from a little inn in the Cotswolds.would defo recommend to all those embarking on a 2ww, book a mini break. It really takes your mind off things... To a degree!
Connection is poor so I've been trying to catch up on everything but it's somewhat challenging!
I know I have read some sad stories and to those I am sending huge hugs and tlc, especially for the dear lady who lost her son. Your little angel is watching over you and you will be looked after xx 
To those who got bfn this time I'm thinking of you. Remember this is not the end but just the start or a chapter of your dream becoming a reality.spoil yourselves this weekend and think positively about the future  
To all bfps congratulations!! Enjoy every moment and thank you for giving the rest of us hope!  
Anyone still to test today good luck we await your good news   and tomorrows testers also... Come on KITTEN let's have that bfp! 
Shelley hope you're still on form amazing us all with your positive inspirational qualities  
AFM 3 more sleeps till otd. Could this be like the loooooongest 2 weeks ever!   Still keeping Pma up and saying   regularly! 
  for all xx


----------



## teresa b

Awhhh Blue sky I'm so sorry sweetie   

Madhair - U say u have been testing all wk ? So when is ur otd ? I    it stay positive for you


----------



## teresa b

Hey Ladies

I'm havin a bad day today...... Although nothings changed just really struggling with this 2ww    I have another 9 days to go


----------



## M2M

MrsG2b said:


> Kitten, good luck for tomorrow, your  should show up straight away with 18 day old embies, they're pratically teenagers!


Think I might test tomorrow too.  My embies will be 20 days old by tomorrow so surely I'll get an accurate result. I have to admit though I'm petrified of testing.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - DH also took me away for weekend when i was on 2ww - was lovely but got so tired lol Have a lovely weekend and before you know it, you will be at test day :0)

Hope you left those pee sticks at home   

x


----------



## M2M

MrsG2b said:


> WOW! Flippin heck, you'll definately get an accurate result, you'll be almost 5 weeks pregnant


I've said it before and I'll say it again: the staff at my clinic are sadists!  My official testing date isn't actually until Monday (embies would be 22 days old)... madness I tell you.


----------



## teresa b

Thanks MrsG2B xx


----------



## impatientlady

hi girls, well i've travelled to my parents today for the weekend and i've felt queezy all day. i'm pretty sure it's because I'm soooo nervous and I can't get my mind off this treatment. 

Lets hope this is as lucky a thread as the last one. 

Sorry to hear about recent BFNs, now is the time for that lovely glass of wine. or maybe a bottle?


----------



## teresa b

Impatientlady & MrsG2B I'm feeling quite sick now and my sense of taste is very strange, yummy things are not tasting as yummy as they should


----------



## Blue sky

Thanks 2ww team for your kind words. I don't feel defeated yet. I will get pregnant one day!
Best wishes to everyone
xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi there,

Just popping back to check upon others who had their OTD near to mine.

So so sorry *Bluesky*. Great big  coming your way.
Also *amz* - i know exactly how you feel - my bleed started a few days before OTD and it's still going on in a major way.

I know it's depressing to talk about, but don't be too surprised if it's much worse than a normal AF - I was rather taken aback, but have been told it is to be expected. Of course speak to your GP or clinic (or both like me) if you are worried, but don't think you are alone  .

I have been feeling absolutely rubbish with constipation followed by a horribly painful upset tum this morning (think 'eye' and 'needle' - sorry if that is really too gross!). GP said it sounded like symptoms of an early miscarriage (which I suppose it could have been - albeit very early) and said she'd sign me off for a week to if I'm not much better by Monday and to give them a call then if I needed to - what a lovely lady.

Sincere  and  for everyone remaining on this thread.

TTFN and maybe see some of you on a future thread when I get back on this 'scary ride'

A-M
xx


----------



## kellyjayne

Franki - please can you ad me to the list, I had 2 embies transferred yesterday, and my OTD is 16th, my tx was Icsi.
Fanx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helana74

Teresa B - I sympathise.  I am struggling too and had a massive crying fit last night but I think its perfectly normal to have good and bad days on this rollercoaster.  Its harder than I thought it would be but we just have to stay strong and positive.  Stay strong honey.  I've been feeling very nauseas on an off for the past 2 days but I think its the cyclogest in our system and I am desperately trying to not read too much into how I am feeling as I am so worried I'll be disappointed, not easy I know. x

MaisieCat - I am so sorry, big hug.

Nattee - Those 3 sleeps will fly by and you'll be peeing on a stick before you know it.

Boakie - I only had 1 embryo transferred too at day 3 and i have read so many women on FF who now have bouncing healthy babies with just 1 emby so it absolutely can work.  

x


----------



## helana74

Frankie - Please can you add me to the list?  I had 1,  day 3 embyo transferred, IVF cycle and test date is the 10th October.

Thanks
xH


----------



## MaisieCat

Thank you *Helena* - my  are with you. I too had a teary day earlier in the week. I do hope yours is a good sign though. One thing I have learned from this first tx cycle of mine is to try not to read a single thing into any symptoms you have. Easy to say, and nearly impossible to do, I know  , but I think it is for the best by far and I'm going to try my best to sick to it next time now that I know what to expect.

A-M
xx


----------



## teresa b

Helana - Thanks hunni. I am tryin not to read to much iton but like you say it is hard. Just want the nxt 9days to fly by smoothly   

Maisiecat - I am so sorry sweetheart, wish  could make your dreams come true. I'm    they will one day very soon


----------



## teresa b

Franki - Can you add me to lthe list please. 2 day 2 embies - IVF & ICSI - Test date 10th Oct
Thanks Teresa


----------



## MaisieCat

*Teresa* - Thank you for you kind thoughts and words. My fingers are crossed for you for the 10th. Hope your wait flies by.

A-M
xx


----------



## Nattee

M2m you must be the strongest person I know. Pee on that stick girl know one would judge you and   will defo let you off with just a warning for that one! Good luck Hun!
Maisiecat I'm truly sorry sending you lots of comforting hugs.not only is this an emotional roller coaster but all our levels of how we cope with things,our self defence mechanisms have been badly tampered with making this even harder. So don't be hard on yourself about having bad days.x
Thanks mrsg2b, Helena and teresa for asking after me on the last thread.being kept an eye on.tum still huge but not so sore today 
I'm so glad I got to meet you all on here. Such an outstanding amazing woman that without I'd be truly lost at such a time... 
Love and luck to the next pee on stick crew


----------



## MUFFY

Sorry to hear Blue Sky - keep going though - i did for 15 yrs and then it worked!

If you are having implantation problems then do get your blood tested for Natural Killer Cells - it does cost - approx 600 - and they send blood to Boston to get tested - mine came up as poistive fopr Natural Killer Cells.  I was simply prescribed steroids and will now have to continue taking for 1st 3 months.  Very conflicting info on internet on whether NKC is a cause of implantation - but well im pregnant!

Good luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziclaire

Franki - Please can u add me 2 the list OTD 4th October Monday eeeekkkkk !!!!

Hi Ladies, 
Hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread, have been reading all your posts for the last week or so, although sometimes found it hard when people have had the same ET date as me and have already tested!! Tempts me..   
I'm currently on an 18day wait 3dt with 2 embryo's on board   as you will see from above, only the weekend to go!!! Had no sypmtoms/spot bleeds (which worrys me as i think they have not implanted, but would only worry more if i did bleed) don't you just love these no win situations !!!!  Any way i've tried to adopt the attitude no sign is a good sign !!!

Would like to give    to all those with BFN   to Maisie cat xx

  to all those with BFP xx


Wishing everyone luck   let's have a real positive weekend                      

Linzi
xxx


----------



## MUFFY

sorry too maisecat - keep going though xxxxxxx


----------



## Rhubarb04

hello!  sorry I have been very quiet - found the first couple of days after ET very tough and every time I came on here there were BFN's and so I had to stay away and get the PMA going!  Not going to talk about any symptoms as otherwise I will get neurotic!  Im pretty sure alot of what goes on is to do with bodies healing as well....thats my take on it!

Just wondered if anyone had any funny stories about their treatment so we can make each other laugh?  Maybe we should start a funny stories thread as I know you guys would have some corkers up your sleeves!
My first one is - when I was having the scan to see how many follies I had, it was done by a trainee...it didnt bother me as she was heavily supervised.....but when she went to put the condom on the magic wand thingy.....she got in a right muddle and it was inside out, popped off, she started again, it happened again......and my DH leaned over to me and just whispered "thank god she's not my girlfriend, that would really hurt" hahahahah :0) HAve happy weekends everyone....I'm off for a gentle stroll with the dogs and some fresh air.  6 days to go XXX


----------



## Magoogle

Congrats on all the BFp's

It's a BFN for me I'm afraid, done two tests (day 13+14) and both neg-gutted...

Mags xx


----------



## Kitten 80

So sorry mag take care

mine is a bfp peeps i think shock is the right word to put how i feel


----------



## M2M

Just to let you all know that I tested this morning and it was another    for me. I am completely and utterly crushed. I don't think I'm going to  be able to handle coming on this thread again for a while so I'm going  to gracefully bow out. Let me just take this opportunity to thank you  all for the support and to wish those still to test all the luck in the  world.   

Congratulations Kitten - really happy for you.   I thought it would be positive for you! Mags - so sorry.


----------



## Kitten 80

Sorry M2M


----------



## helana74

Magoogle & M2M - I am so sorry, there are no words to make it better and my heart goes out to your both.  Its so unfair sometimes.  Big hugs to both of you.xx

Linziclaire - Good luck, not too many sleeps left.  I have a while to go yet, testing the 10th October but am convinced my AF will start before that, my boobs are still sore but not as much and I am getting strange stomach pains on and off.  Its so hard not to read too much into these symptoms and am despeterately trying not too.  Is this your 1st IVF?  Its my 1st.

Muffy - I have just had my level 1 immunes done by my lovely GP and I may have level 2's as well because I have endo, asthma and my family have diabetes so it wouldn't surprise me at all if I too had the nasty NK boys.  Where did you get yours done?  I am praying this cycle works but if not, I am going to do level 2's before I have another cycle I think.  Congratulation on being BFP!

Kitten80 - Wow, Congratulations!!!  Enjoy it and let it sink in, you deserve it.

Good luck to everyone else who is testing today/tomorrow.

xxH


----------



## lizzy1975

Congratulations Kitten you must be so happy xx

Sorry for the BFN'S Xxxx


----------



## teresa b

M2M & Mags - So very sorry I know it's devastating    Don't ever give up on your dream xx


----------



## teresa b

Kitten congrats sweetie cherish every moment    xx


----------



## teresa b

Helana wish the 10th would hurry up sweetie


----------



## Blue sky

Magoogle and M2M, I am so so sorry   One day, you will get there, you have to believe it.


----------



## boakie

hi guys how are we all i think ive gone mad this waiting is killing me i test mon but i dnt feel positive at all any1 else got no symptomsxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Magoogle & M2M - So sorry to hear your news  Its the most horrible thing isnt it! Please try to stay positive!! We are hear if you want to chat 

Kitten - Congrats on BFP!!

Sorry if ive missed anyone x x


----------



## carole99

Kitten,   Really happy for you, wonderful news

Maisiecat, Magoogle, M2M, Bluesky and anyone else who needs them,       

Hope everyone else is holding up well xxx

ps could I be added onto the list, my test date is 8th oct thank you


----------



## Nattee

Well done kitten huge congrats on your bfp.   And to all the other new found expectant mums who also tested today many congrats. Wish you all healthy and happy pregnancies   
For those less fortunate again my heart goes out to you. If only it was 100%. We take such a risk putting ourselves through  this journey but we have to do it and each time is a learning curve taking us one step closer to our dream. Dont give up xxx

I defo think no signs can be a good sign (someone asked earlier?!) since most people i know pg never knew or felt any symptons till around the 8 week mark! I still have my af pain but no af! Its been like that for a week now, you think id be used to it but every time i get a cramp its still so scary it may arrive! 2 more sleeps af please leave me in piece!

Hoping everyone else is well and positive today. Hugs to those needed


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - woo not long now until you get your BFP! You will be fine and having a good feeling about you


----------



## Lissysilver

Hi gang.  New to fertility friends.  Currently in 2WW with Cyclogest pessaries.  Had a bit of light pink/browny bleeding on Wednesday, but no AF.  Feeling crampy and tearful.  Due to test Tuesday, but tested this morning with BFN.  Too soon to test after poss. implantation bleeding??


----------



## goonie4life

Hi, could i be added please,

Just had 2 4 cell embies transfered today we have been having ICSI and our test is the 17th of Oct but that is a sunday so we are having it at the hospital on the 18th


----------



## Jac101

Hi everyone

Mags and M2M so sorry for your bfns  .  It is so hard.  Take as much time for you as you need to recover and get back on the rollercoaster if it is right for you.  I have 2 beautiful boys from my 8 IVFs so I am (and many others are) living proof that you can get there in the end.  The journey is often long for us but it will make you appreciate it all the more when you do get your baby!!!  Good luck for your future.

Kitten - congratulations to your on your BFP!!!    I am hoping I will join you tomorrow!!!!

I also don't have any symptoms anymore, but I think it is better to try not to analyse what your body is or isn't doing as the symptoms are a result of the drugs more often than not.  Also, it will send you   

Good luck to those testing on Monday!!!  October is a luck month, I can feel it in my bones!!!  Lots of                  all round!

Jacqui
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Jac you will do honey


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Shelley thats lovely of you to say. Just had my last acu and it made it all very real when i walked out of there thinking next time i see you i will know! x

That reminds me actually if anyone wanted to try acu on their next cycle they recommend you start 3 months bvefore tx if poss. Gives thme time to work on balancing everything, hormones etc and work on your problem areas. Just thought id share that as i didnt go until about 2 weeks before treatment and they told me ideally they'd like 3 months. Its defo helped me with all sorts of hormone related things like night sweats etc and i produced 3 eggs when they thought id produce none. Whether it helped me get the bfp you'll have to wait until monday to find that one out!!

Welcome lissysilver. If its before your test date id say its too early hun. Remember that our bodies have traces of all sorts of drugs still in them and that early testing can give misleading results. Could have been implantation bleed but even if it wasnt people do bleed and thats perfectly normal. Doesnt mean anything so PLEASE dont give up hope. Until OTD you are PUPO so keep that pma up. Distract yourself if you're finding it hard by getting out, watch something funny?! Or phone a friend that never draws breath and allows you a chnace to talk about yourself!!!  for your bfp x

Come on Jac lets have your BFP! Good luck and   for tomorrow x

Welcome goonie...    for your bfp and sanity during the 2ww! Good luck... x


----------



## loeytom85

Hi all, ive been following for a while now but didnt want to post and get too involved this cycle but now im really confused and want some advice! I had e/c on the 20th of september which makes me 12dpo today. Ive been using 10miu hpt since 7dpo (i knew it wouldnt be positive then but wanted to test the trigger out, and secretly hopeing it was still there just so I could see a BFP just once!) Anyway they've been negative so far, this morning i tested with FMU and ut was a BFN but then about 1hour later it had a very faint pink line! could this be the beginning, I had bad cramps yesterday (thought it was AF but maybe now thinking it could have been implantation!) Im not due to test until wednesday the 6th but really surely it would show by monday. As you can see im really going insane now, this is only my 2nd go but I really can't go through this again so unless my other 2 emryos made it to freezing its my last chance! 

Congratulations to all you BFP   

  To all the BFN hope you find strength to get through this   

Louise


----------



## loeytom85

just done another test and waited the whole 10mins this time as I had been only waiting 5mins before, oops! and there was still the very faintest pink line! Ive been looking up late implantation in pregnancy and there are so many horrible stories abot late implantation im worried it will be the same!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - How much roughly is acu?? and does it hurt I wana try it on my next cycle.....

x


----------



## Nattee

Doesnt hurt at all hun. If you do it make sure you find someone with experience on ivf. Mine cost £35 a session which i was having one every 7 - 10days. Then on transfer day they do a pre transfer and post transfer treatment for which i was charged £30 each as having 2 on same day. First one is supposed to encourage blood flow to the uterous and plump it up for the embryo to attach the and 2nd to almost close everything off so it cant get out! Its incredibly relaxing if anything else and kept me really calm, helped me sleep easy through the past weeks. 
The needles can feel like a tiny scratch or hair being pulled at the worse but i have rarely felt them. Im aware but not bothered by them. When they explain what they are doing and why it makes sense. I know it sounds expensive but i wanted to do everything i could and thought how much would i usually be spending on nights out, bottles of wine at the weekend etc?? So really it wasnt costing me anymore. That makes me sound like a dirty alchy! Not really i just have good taste in vino!
I have a zita west relaxtion cd that to be used along side acu and its amazing. She puts me to sleep every night! Positive visualisation you can not fail with this cd! To be fair if you arent doing acu i still recommend. If you want a copy i'll gladly post one to you. Has pre and post relaxtion sessions on so useful for the whole cycle. Every little helps!
Any more questions on it ask away...! x


----------



## salblade

Hi I've just had one little embie transferred this morning, so am now PUPO with a 2 cell embie, I had a Natural FET and my test day is 14th October. This is my last little frostie, so if this fails I will be back to a fresh cycle, so i'm hoping my embie will snuggle in   . Wishing you all lots of luck and lovely BFPs.
salx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

WOW sounds great - just been looking at prices on line and not tooo bad really... think first session is like £55 for 1hr 20 mins then £35 per 40 min session from there... that sound about right? have emailed them so waiting on reply. They say they specialise in IVF accu so mm 

Where can i get one of those cd's from?? gona try everything on next cycle (to a certain degree anyone lol)

you excited for monday?? Cant wait to hear BFP for you


----------



## minycoed

Congratulations Kitten, so glad you got your BFP  
So sorry BlueSky - but the news about the frosties is good, I'm sure next time it will work out for you, don't give up hope.
Sorry too Maisiecat, Mags and M2M, I know how devastating it is.  Time for a big glass of wine for you all.    

Welcome to all the new 2WWaiters, good luck over the next couple of weeks.  From reading all the advice on here the Golden Rules seem to be:
1 - try to ignore any symptoms, it's so difficult to know the difference between the effects of the drugs, AF coming and being pg you'll just drive yourself   trying to guess
2 - try to resist testing early, I know it's tempting but it's unlikely there'll be enough hormones to get a +ve test so you'll just feel worse without actually having any better idea whether it has worked
3 - treat yourself, you've got the perfect excuse and it really will help!
Good luck to you all


----------



## linziclaire

Afternoon all,

Magoogle & M2m -   Sorry to hear of your  bfn  

Kitten - congrats on your   

Salblade - Congrats on being PUPO  

Helana - 2 more sleeps indeed, neva have i wished a weekend off my life away before  Yes this is my 1st IVF, I understand what you are saying it is so difficult not tt symptom spot at this stage,   My boobs where really sore first week after ET but are back to normal now, so i presume this was because of the stimms, thats they started to get sore!! I have had no other syptoms, only the mild period pains but i put that down to the pessary I'm currently taking 400g of cyclogest!! Just praying i hold out till Monday     At least I've got a dose of Simon Cowell to help me through   

Boakie - I also test Monday, so understand where your at right now, I'm finding it quite hard going at the moment, been shopping in boots today..pessary started to leak thought it was start of a/f stood there like a clown trying to hold back the tears, only ting i can say is thank god dp was with me!!! I'm also having no symptons see above post !!! My way off thinking (well it has to b) Is no sign is a good sign !!!! Good luck for Monday     

Nattee - I am also praying for 2 more sleeps, in fact i would be happy just 2 sleep right through till Monday, not sure how dp would feel about that though..   

To everyone testing tomorrow             , lets      for   !!!
Sending everyone   &  
Linzi
xxx


----------



## Nattee

Yes that sounds about right. I paid about 50 for the first session being much longer as they go through all your history and background. Then £35 from then on. Even if you dont have one every week its worth going early so they have time to work on something if its needed. Today we discussed the possibilty of me doing this again (  please not soon!) and she went through some things they can do if given enough time, even combined with chinese herbs etc which are not recommended during ivf but obviously you can use before if needed to iron some issues out. Chinese medicine makes sense. They dont just look at your fertilty organs, they get your whole body functioning smoothly as other things may be having a knock on your fertilty as well as concentrating on the ovaries, uterus and things we need!
The cd was given to me by acupuncturist and i copied it on to my itunes. Its by Zita West for use along side acu. I can find out the exact name of it when i see her next week but like i said i will happily copy and post you one.Pm your address if you want. Dont worry i wont be coming to stalk you, i dont have the time   Also have an ivf companion given to me by a friend which was great for relaxtion and positvity. Thats just called... the ivf companion. I found that better for pre transfer and Zita tops for post transfer.

Monday im dead scared?! I have stayed fairly grounded and postive throughout treatment. I can visualise this working, its hard to visualise a postive line on a pregnancy test after 2 and half years of never seeing one or even getting there its like... that doesnt happen to me! All i know is if its my time its my time and if its not well i'll just keep trying till it is!

Any advice on whether you should test before you got to clinic on morning of OTD?! Do i need to prepare myself??! x

Good luck salblade    for you x


----------



## Nattee

MINYCOED that is SOUND advice! Ive been thinking that all along but my brain just wont sync with me! Apart from treating myself and no pee testing, that i stand strong on! In fact im TOTALLY milking my last couple of days of DP spoiling me, doing anything i ask of him and treating me like a fragile princess!!! 

LINZICLAIRE... do you think you will sleep at all for the next 2 nights?? I hope you do. I think the time i actually sleep i will be busy creating all kinds of scenarios in my dreams! I like you had really sore boobies after EC. I think it was the stims or trigger. They were HUGE! But ,mine too went back to normal. And like you apart from what feels like af pain on and off no other strange sensations.Am too on 400g cyclogest so praying thats the cause of the cramping. Love the story about your trip to boots. Sorry not in sadist way i just totally appreciate it! I was driving to acu ealier, went to the toilet first for knicker check! And onmy journey felt a sensation similar to that you described. It was killing me being in the car, i thought is there any chance i can get away with checking my knickers whilst driving and no one noticing or not crashing??! I waited till i got to acu but had to do a toliet stop on arrival. Simliar situations happen daily!    

Yup bring the x factor... its as exciting as our weekends get at the mo and cant deny... im lovin it!!


----------



## Amz2006

OTD is actully tomorrow but BFN yesterday and this morning...still having brown blood/gunk (sorry TMI) think its just the pessaries holding back AF....We are devastated...  

Good Luck to everyone else testing soon and congrats on the BFP's today

xxx


----------



## helana74

Nattee - Accupunture is great isn't it.  I've been doing it since June, going once a week and twice a week during this IVF cycle.  I've not been able to find a practioner less than £50 which seems to be the standard price where I live in Richmond and it certainly does add up - no more shoe shopping for me. However I used to suffer from night sweats too and these are now gone and my period is more regular.  I did actually switch practioners last month as the woman I normally see was lovely but she disappeared for 2 weeks when she knew I was about to start my cycle so I had no choice but to find someone else  I now go to an old chinese doctor who is amazing and in 4 sessions I feel different so will stick with her from now on.  If this cycle doesn't work mine has also suggest chinese herbs so I'll probably give it a go -am desperate!!!  Good luck for Monday and don't be scared honey.  Stay strong and positive.
  
TeresaB - This wait is very long indeed, 8 sleeps left for us, seems like an eternity so am trying to stay as busy as possible.  Its so hard though!

Linziclaire- Stay strong, I know its hard as I am seriously over analytical at the best of times. I went for an eyebrow and upper lip threading earlier which was agony and the woman said (seriously!) "maybe it hurts so much because your period might be due"...............!  I just about managed to keep it together.  Some people have no idea.

Salblade - Congrats on being PUPO!  

Minicoed - Totally right.  I am not going anywhere near a stick until the 10th and my DH is under strict instructions to hide them all from me.  Fingers crossed for you.

Boakie - I have decided that the least symptoms we have the better the sign. Most of my friends who didn't have to have IVF all said they had nothing that could indicate they were pregnant until at least 2 weeks past their missed period.  I think we are just more aware as we know we have embryos in us so our mind likes to play tricks on us.  Good luck and stay positive.

Hellos to anyone else I've missed.

Enjoy X-Factor tonight ladies!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

AMZ I hope it changes for you honey


----------



## Nattee

AMZ im really sorry. Im sure you're devestated. Be gentle with yourself and proud of all you have done to get another step closer to your goal. Hang in there and please dont give up. HUGE


----------



## Nattee

Yes Helena its fantastic. I stand corrected i pay £37 a session and found between 35-40 to be the going rate in Solihull. Worth every penny though. Like you i suffered terrible night sweats. She cleared those up, reduced terrible af cramps and ridiculously heavy flow and also helped with an ibs problem ive been suffering with pretty much all my life. That along with the relaxation and helping me sleep easy she's my new best friend! If god forbid this doesnt go to plan i definately wont be giving up on acu, im a big believer. Glad to hear its been really beneficial to you also.   its got you your bfp. You sound very together to me have a good vibe about you. Wish you all the luck in the world hun  

X factor, crack me up... get this party staaaaaarted!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi guys,

Congrats to those with   so pleased for you!

Im so sorry for those with   never give up hope!

This 2 week wait is killing me and I dont test  until the 13th,   mind is definately playing tricks on me

Juicy xxx

p.s can I please be put on the board!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

It gets worse lol try  meditation worked for me


----------



## Nattee

Dont fancy louis' chances!

Ladies i probably shouldnt be doing this! We drive ourselves mad sypmtom spotting and i know we shouldnt but we simply CANT help it! Every day i google how many days post ovulation or post transfer i am (15dpt today) just to see what comes up and in all honestly not being sypmton obsessive  Well i just came across a link i will share that had peoples sypmtons from 0-14 days post ovulation. Bear in mind these woman seem to have conceived naturally and are not brimming with the drugs that we are! And this is NOT i repeat not to get obsessed with! But we are all interested in getting pregnant and i personally find everyone elses stories well interesting. And if along the way i see something and think... oo ive felt that? Then wheres the harm in thinking positively?! Its supposed to help our chances! Enjoy, but dont send yourselves nuts    ....

http://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

/links


----------



## Nattee

sorry i meant im 15 dpo not dpt before anyone tempts me to pee on a stick


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Nattee

That website is so helpful thankyou, I am 7dpo and I have a runny nose (feels like a cold coming on) and twinges on right side so it fills me with       again  

Juicy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Ive not looked at it because im on my phone but i did have a noty nose


----------



## linziclaire

Amz -   Try to hold on in there hun, and don't give up xx 

Nattee - Lol, ur story really made me chuckle (again not in the sadist way), just realised i am defo not alone in this madness!! Funny my dp said go to the loo and check i was like Noooooooooooooooo i'm too scared in case ir a/f (i had visions of me sat there on loo in tears, and him coming in to rescue me)   Lol at u in the car though, my partner was actually driving and i was so tempted to push my hands down my pants (how glam) until he looked at me with big eyes like he knew what i was thinking. Without him speaking i said "what, we have dry handwash in the car" we both set off laughing and he said my my , what happened to that classy woman i first met!! Again followed by laughter that all went through the window after starting tx me thinks        With regards your clinic question, sorry i can't help there i actually have to test myself and ring clinic with results  If bfp they will make an app for scan in 3 weeks , if bfn they will arrange a app for next move i guess!!!
Thanks for the link i have had a look (got quite engrossed, so decided to come back here b4 i go  ) but it was a good site, proves all woman are different and that loads of woman have had no symptons and go on to get a bfp xx
Your weekend sounds the same as mine, thank goodness for Simon Cowell    Only thing i'm missing from last years xfactor is the glass of wine and crisps and dips !!!! Hopefully will be staying well clear of these till xfactor 2011    

Helana - Wow how strange, iwas supposed to get my eyebrows threaded today but cancelled until mon, kinda glad now!! Neva had it done before.  It is hard when people make off the wall comments, but as you say they have no idea  

AFM - I'm thinking about calling it a night , if i can sleep and then getting closer to another day nearer to OTD....wow really can't imagine how i'm gunna feel tomorrow x
Nite &   to all
Linzi
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - NAUGHTY for the encouragement of symptom spotting - I had quite a few pg symptoms and i got bfn so DONT DO THAT PLEASE. You will get your BFP as i said, i have a feeling!! Stay positive and can hear the excitmement in you lol     

If im honest, I only tested early cos af arrived other than that, i wouldnt have and i would have waited until otd. However i think that there is no harm in you testing on otd doing a hpt before you go to clinic, as you said, you can mentally prepare before you get there for bloods..... but upto you, do what you feel is best.   

If you dont mind, could you do me a copy of that cd? your a star - thank you. will pm you my address. if you do stalk me then im sure i'll see you with your BUMP very soon :0)

x x


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Shelley i think thats what i'll do, test on the the morning at home before clinic. I have a friend who has done numerous cycles and is urging me to test today naughty girl. Ive just done everything by the book and dont want to fall at the last hurdle. Plus im petrified of shattering the dream!
I have been told! I am very naughty for posting that link im sorry  Hang my head in total shame! I swear its not for sympton spotting but i cant deny i read through and it gave me a surge of positivity thinking ooo i had that 

Kitten you can compose your own list now!  

Juicy im really glad it gave you a positive surge too, thats whats so important during this 2ww. For us it really feels like there is no clear indication because we dont know if its drugs or not BUT if something makes you believe then so be it. There is no point preparing ourselves for negative results because however prepared we cant deny we're still going to be crushed AND we are all getting our bfps anyway! So why not just think positive?! Good luck honey!   

Linziclare im glad you had a giggle at my story. Tit for tat! Ive been told research shows laughter has a positive effect on our embies sticking about so ive been getting DP to feed me comedy daily making sure i have something amusing to watch! Im embarrassed to say this but ive actually watched a few crimbo films because they have such a feel good factor for me and keep me smiling. I luuuurve crimbo!  
I think i said before this IVF malarky is really to test the strength of our relationship! If you DP makes it through being pushed to his limits because of our mood swings, puts up with doing all the housework and just about everything else he then has to endure our excess gas, comedy boobs, bloated tummys, need to become sympton analyst and want to keep looking in our own pants.... He's a keeper! Yes Dp i wish to be the mother of your child... and im slowly losing the plot!

Yep no more drunken x factor for you till next year im afraid!   Tomorrow is going to be a  good day  1 more sleep. Who am i kidding?! Dont drive yourself mad today, just think how much time you've endured already and be proud. Milk the last day of being on 2ww, my dp will literally do anything for me at the moment so im just composing a list of last minute requests. New ugg boots, new dressing table, another crimbo film!!! Off out for swanky sunday lunch actually to kill time!

Happy OTD eve! Hope its a goooooood day x


----------



## Jac101

Morning ladies.  It's a BFN for me sadly   

Good luck to you all, I hope you get your BFPs!!!    
and thanks to all of you for your support throughout the last horrendous 2 weeks!!

Take care
Jacqui
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi nattee

ok day3 after 3dt I had heavy feeling in womb and cramp
day 6 after 3dt spot of pink
day 7 after 3dt slight back ache (typical af symptom for me)
day 8 after 3dt really bad back ache odd cramp feeling sick
day 9-till now after 3dt back ache  still odd cramp feeling sick 
day 12 pink when I wiped once 
All with sore boobs 

see so if you feel like AF IS COMING DON'T PANIC


----------



## teresa b

Amz & Jac - I know they are no words that can make you feel any betta at the moment but it gets easier in time and when you are ready get straight back to it and never give up. 

I'm so sorry honeys         
xxx


----------



## Lissysilver

Hi all. 12 dpt and going absolutely crazy.  

Will AF come after I stop Cyclogest?  Or will it come anyway?  Feeling like I should expect BFN on Tuesday, as have been cramping for a few days now.  Had pinkish then light brown spotting on Thursday, and some brownish spotting yesterday.  Very hard to keep myself occupied.  Finished packing for trip on Tuesday, with nothing left to do but bits and pieces.  Trying to distract myself watching Dexter, but knowing HPT is waiting for me in the loo.  ARGH!


----------



## Kitten 80

Dont loose hope hon


----------



## carole99

Amz and jac, so sorry guys, it's so hard isn't it          As teresa says it really does get easier and you'll get your BFP next time xxxx

Kitten, how're you doing, has it sunk in yet?  

Anyone else testing today? 

Nattee, you're tomorrow aren't you? You've done so well holding out, so excited for you!

Lissysilver, hold on honey. As everyone says, you can't tell by symptoms although we can't help obsess over them. Just hold on for you OTD and your BFP


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi There yes a little Its funny you don't feel pg though


----------



## Nattee

Jac im really sorry it wasnt meant to be this time. You are soooo lucky to have your precious miracles that and hopefully that can help you from feeling down. Think you said it was your last treatment? If so wish you and your family all the best in the future and hey, as you already know, miracles do happen! Who knows what the future might hold one may even come along when you least expect it!  

Yes Carole im tomorrow! Surprisingly 'together' today. Yes i know its only 10.30 and i got a long way to go! But i have been up since 5am! Feels a bit like christmas eve in twisted kind of way?! Just hope i get my christmas day and not the anit climax of new years day instead! Ive had to stay away from the pee sticks so i can convince myself its working and keep up pma! If they can give misleading results due to meds whats the point anyway?!

Thanks Kitten...to be honest i thought id be horrific today being the last before ota but ive got so used to the af style cramps now im getting a bit confident  . Not so much of a nervous wobble on entering the loo once yet today! 

Anyone else testing today good luck x


----------



## teresa b

Nattee    you get BFP 2morra hun x


----------



## boakie

im testing tom but woke up 2day with brownish spotting is this norm im worriedx


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Tereasa  And well done on making it half way through the 2ww! Keep reeeeeal busy this week distracting yourself and stay postive. Sounds like you've had some promising symptons already   
Boakie i have read tons of stories of people having spotting or even full on bleeds just before otd and all turned out well with a bfp! So please hang in there last hurdle today stay positive


----------



## Nikki37

Nikki
Hi
DE/ET
OTD 13.10.10


Frankie B said:


> Hello and Welcome to your
> New home Oct and Nov 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list
> 
> Love, luck and babydust
> 
> ​ [csv]
> Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome
> 
> 
> CjsX2, 15th Sept, NFET
> always, 15th Sept, FET,
> cjsx, 15th Sept, FET
> Pricklyhedgehog, 16th Sept, DIUI,
> Molie, 16th Sept, ICSI,
> Irish Dee, 17th Sept, ICSI,
> humabee, 17th Sept, ICSI
> sparkleysophie, 17th Sept, ICSI
> SR3, 17th Sept, IVF,
> Anastasia L, 17th Sept, ICSI,
> Daisy-May, 19th Sept, ICSI,
> natmc, 20th TBC,
> Demelza, 21st Sept, DE/ICSI
> Sabahm, 22nd Sept, TBC
> lulu72, 22nd Sept, FET,
> Mrs Pootle, 22nd Sept, IVF
> Welshginge, 23rd Sept, IVF
> HattyB, 23rd Sept, DEIVF
> Summer P, 23rd Sept, IVF
> Heidi_B, 23rd Sept, IVF,
> Zjoef, 24th Sept, ICSI,
> Flozzie, 25th Sept, IVF
> Smile 25, 27th Sept, ICSI,
> Laura, 27th Sept, TBC
> lolipops, 26th Sept, FET
> Jo82, 28th Sept, TBC,
> Ginni, 28th Sept, FET,
> dtw01, 28th Sept, TBC
> Emilioh31, 30th Sept, TBC,
> Leah1234, 30th Sept, TBC
> Shellylouise73, 30th Sept, IVF,
> Ruby Roo, 30th Sept, ICSI
> Claire82, 30th Sept, ICSI
> Ma-Me28, 30th Oct, ICSI
> Butsy, 30th Oct, ICSI
> masi cat, 1st Oct, IUI,
> Madhair, 1st Oct, FET
> Blue sky, 1st Oct, ICSI,
> Miny-coed, 1st Oct, IVF
> magoogle, 2nd Oct, DEIVF,
> Amz2006, 3 Oct, ICSI
> Msforty, 3 Oct, TBC
> Jac101, 4th Oct, TBC,
> M2M, 4th Oct, FET,
> Natie, 4th Oct, IVF
> Angela3012, 4th Oct, FET
> Michelle 1984, 4th Oct, IVF
> boakie, 4th, FET
> Lizzie Claire, 4th Oct, IVF
> flowerbomb, 7th Oct, IVF/ ICSI
> Mr_M, 7th Oct, ICSI
> Impaitentlady, 8th Oct, TBC
> Bambina, 8th Oct, IVF
> Squidgely, 8th Oct, IVF
> LizE, 8th Oct, IVF
> lharris_01, 8th Oct, ICSI
> oj72lj, 8th Oct, IVF
> Carole99, 8th Oct, ICSI
> helana74, 10th Oct, IVF
> teresab, 10th Oct, IVF / ICSI
> Aussie1, 11th Oct, ICSI
> KOL, 12th Oct, TBC
> JJMett, 12th Oct, ICSI
> Salblade, 14th Oct, NFET
> ncbiggs2005, 15th Oct, ICSI
> kelly jane, 16th Oct, ICSI
> goonie4life, 17th Oct, ICSI
> [/csv]
> 
> A new thread will be started at the beginning of every month. So testers from Sept will be removed.
> 
> Once the 2ww is over, it can be a mind field of what to do next....   Fertility Friends are here to help you through the next part of your journey. Getting a BFN is awful and upsetting, we have boards here to help you. Negitive Cycle ~ CLICK HERE Inbetween Cycles ~ CLICK HERE Peer Support for any post treatment questions ~CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> You may be one of the lucky ones!! We also have a great pregnancy area just for you.
> 
> Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE
> 
> Peer Support, Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE
> 
> Any problems please feel free to contact Frankie B by PM's.


----------



## teresa b

Thanks Nattee I just hope the final week goes just as smoothly


----------



## Blue sky

Kitten, sorry for the late posting, have been in hiding for the last couple of days... I wanted to say a big congratulations on your BFP. I knew you would get one, you had all the right signs, you must be so so happy!. Wishing you all the very best   !!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jac101 - so sorry to hear you got BFN 

Will you be having anymore tx? x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Good Luck for tomorrow Nattee, Angela3012, Michelle & boakie x x x 

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelley last time i was on this thread and i got a BFP THEN BFN  i couldnt read it anymore , it hurt to much 

Really admire you hun giving people support , your a real inspiration for everyone


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I try    

x x


----------



## Kitten 80

She is brilliant isnt she


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its hard, of course it is but wouldnt wish this whole experience with tx on my worst enemy!!


----------



## linziclaire

Evening ladies,

Sorry for the late posting , just wanted to wish all testers tomorrow the very best of luck                    
Praying for your   tomorrow xxx

Unfortunatly for me i tested this morning, i know naughty but i figured one day wouldn't make much difference, i'm 17dpt I got a bfn   ! I will test again in the morning but am not holding out much hope, gutted. But it's obvioulsy not my time. Please excuse me if i'm not around tomorrow but i will defo be back i need all your   !!!!!! I'm not a quitter and will be continuing xxxxxx Good luck ladies sending you   on top of  

Linzi
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck linz


----------



## Shelleylouise73

linziclaire -  that changes for you for tomorrow hun and you get your BFP 

x x


----------



## linziclaire

Thank you kitten & shellylouise xxx xxx


----------



## tobi71

hello ladies, 

I am officially new to this but i have to first thank you all for keeping sane  the past 4 days, i am also on this blessed 2ww and reading all your comments and words of encouragement has been really helpful, i have spent the past four days reading all the sept/oct 2ww testers and i must say you have kept me from running to boots to buy a hpt

i will say a little about my self, been married to my DH for 2 years and have been activtely TTC but after numberous test we found out i had one blocked tube and DH had motility issues, my DR did suggest clomid and after the 1st month when i only produced one egg on the blocked fallopian tube, i was so angry it didnt work as i didnt think it was a good call for our circumstances but only agreed to it because my DR and DH agreed to this at our first consultation but after producing an egg in the wrong ovary i cancelled any further clomid, and we decided to go for ivf

i started my first course (short protocol) on the 6th of september, had my EC on the 20th with 10 mature  eggs 7 of which fertilised, we decided not to go for blastocyst because i guess i was more afraid of it not working, thank God we did because out of the 5 we were going to freeze only 1 made it to blastocyst and we were informed it wasnt of good grade. 

my ET was on the 23rd hence the dreaded 2ww... i am on crinone 2ce a day 

on day 6 post ET i had some spotting darkish and light, but on day 7 i had a little bit of fresh red blood on my panty liner when i got to work, i then called my nurse who apologised and asked if i had changed sanitary towels, i informed her that it wasnt enough to use one, and she advised that its most likely a sign of the embries not implanting and i should go home and get complete bed rest

i have been on bed rest since then with only your site keeping sane but i did go out today and bought a hpt 

i have spotted 2ce since day 7 but they are pinkish and very light so i am keeping everything crossed i havent lost my bambinos

i do have one question for those using crinone.... do you have some dark stuff coming out of your u know what? i have been trying to get it out but there seems to be a lot of it

i am trying to keep positive and counting the days till OTD which is 7th oct


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes hon that horrid stuff turns black brown and red so dont panic like i did.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

tobi71 sending you loads of  and  you are also one of the lucky one's who get BFP 

Im glad you have stepped in with us and we (as you already know) try keep each other positive during the 2ww :0)

I didnt have dark stuff??!!!! but everyone gets different sypmtoms so am sure if any of the other girls have had this, they will let you know. Whens your otd??

 for you and all others on here on their 2ww x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Did you not pick out the gel shell :-D i had to felt weird when i walked


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Shelley for aaaaaaaaall that PMA lol!! And to all others who have been supportive.

Linziclare im so sorry hun, i would defo try again tomorrow though with first pee pee. Have you started af? Just to double check its not drugs, or just not strong enough yet. Thinking of you and pulling on one last positive surge for you         xxx

Hi Tobi, sorry not using crinone. Do wish an abundance of   vibes and massive helping of sanity for your 2ww! The girls on here are outstanding, you will be looked after! x

Ok now im petrified? Ive been so together all day and now its come to an end im feeling strangely different  What i do know though is regardess Of what tomorrow has in store for me i know i can rely on you girls for a pick me up!        for me and anyone eLSe testing tomorrow! Cant believe i made it to otd day with a box of unopened pee sticks im my bathroom! x


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol you can do it i was in a right state Friday night couldn't sleep try listening to relaxing music it sort of worked for me your gonna get your bfp anyway hon.


----------



## tobi71

thanks Kitten 80 its good to hear that someone else has experienced it, at first i thought it might be my lil embries coming out daft i know but it did scare the life out of me the first time i touched it

can you imagine DH is trying to get me to test before thursday    
i am sticking to my guns though

Shelleylouise73 thanks for your    i am praying for once to see a 'Pregnant' on the clearblue stick for once


----------



## teresa b

Linzi - Try to stay    and I    your result changes hun   

Nattee - Good luck for 2morra sweetie, I hav a good feeling       

Good luck to everyone else who is testing 2morra    

I'm back to work 2morra    still it might keep my mind off the next 6 days and help them go quicker


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Teresa   And now you are another day closer to your good news too


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - sorry for late reply but have pm'd you x

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE TESTING TOMORROW AND WANT TO COME ON IN THE MORNING TO BFPs ALL ROUND     

GOOD LUCK GIRLS X X


----------



## linziclaire

no a/f which is all the more frustrating...do u think the pessary's cud be holding this off....dreading sleeping tonight dreading waking up ...don't hold much pma right now but just imagine     arrrrrrggghhhh  xxx 

I love u girls ...please give me some BFP tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Nattee

I dont see how pessaries can hold off af, i dont think anything would stop mine! But im no expert. Ive heard others have started bleeding on them though. Oh god PLEASE let this not be over yet. GOOD LUCK LINZICLARE and big love xx


----------



## Nattee

AFM.... Its BIG, its FAT and its most definately POSITIVE   Oh my god ladies im only preggers! BFP BFP BFP I cant believe it. Nealry stopped breathing when poas. Then BAM its a god day! 

Please please let everyone else be lucky today too... come on lucky 4th Oct!!!!


----------



## Rhubarb04

Nattee - YEAH YEAH YEAH YEA - I've been following your story and I have ALWAYS loved your liitle bit at the bottom of your signature where you say "cant wait to get my BFP 4th Oct" - well done you - you little PMA goddess!  I'm sooooopa pleased for you!  What a lovely start to the week. That has cheered me up no end and will make me will my way towards Friday 8th and my test with a v positive outlook!

ShelleyLouise - you should be an angel FF - you are so lovely to everyone!

I'm so sorry for all the people with the BFN's - as I am on my 2WW, it has been making me feel sick every time I read them - its such a lottery - and as I have said before, I cannot believe how stong and dignified you all are....

Yeah yeah yeah to the BFP's - may your journeys be safe, happy and FULL of love.

AFM - got to get to Friday - will then be 11dpt with my 5 day blastocyst....I'm plodding along.  Have been reading but not really posting as I havent known what to say!  Signs - 2 nights of DRIPPING with sweat.....I mean absolutely soaking.....then last night slept well.  couple of twinges - sore boobs at the side, but have had that the whole way through and am STARVING when I wake up, if I dont eat, this leads on to an involuntary gag (hmmm I am putting it ALL down to the cyclogest)......no spotting yet, have done the classic panty liner "melting" but figured that a trip to M&S when this is all over to restock on nice knickers again was the very least I deserved! So.....my guess is as good as anyones! I work for myself but have had 2 resignations in the last week, having had none in 3 years....so my stress levels have been a bit high.  Going in to work today and then working from home for the rest of the week.  Think its the stress, but I am VERY good at snoozing int he afternoon!

Could I be put on the list as testing on the 8th?

Good luck ladies - I'm willing you all on XXXX


----------



## Angela 3012

It's OTD today just getting ready to go to hospital to get blood tests to see,,my sis in law didn't want to do a HPT so we have to wait till this afternoon for the hospital to phone us back,,,,,,,,it's gonna be a long day lol 

Congratulations     Nattee thats great news xxxx

 Sorry to all who got a BFN xxxx


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Rhubarb today i feel like the luckiest girl in the world!  All along ive had it drummed into me that a pma can help. Believe me ive had my days when for no reason ive just wanted to cry and felt like its all over with no warranted reason. But then i stopped myself, told myself im fit, healthy and there is absolutely no reason this shouldnt work for me. Ive also found it hard seeing the highs and lows. You see bfps and its so uplifting then you see a heartbreaking bfn and its a reality check that this will end 1 of 2 ways. Still i think we know it has the risk of being negative and that wont make a bfn any easier. There is no point dwelling on a what if. so be brave for your embies and feed them all your  
I had few symptons but never posted them because there is no knowing if its drugs or not! I defo had so me vivid dreams. In fact one of them was that my embryos hatched in to spiders (of which im very scared!) and all ran out! I woke by jumping out of bed thinking they were all over me! I too am starving on waking and do get nausea if not fed   . But the last 2 days food does not help the sickness. I also had a few nights where i woke with the overwhelming urge to wretch but that passed quick. I had a couple of night sweats which freaked me out as thats an af sypmton for me. But basically its hormonal so can happen at any time! Also tiredness would just HIT on occasions like... where the hell did that come from? Bloating, lots of cramps and twinges.Boobs not sore like everyone elses! I was convinced af was due for a week till yesterday when an overwhelming feeling of calm and cofindence came over me. Thing is we are all different and im still convinced some of those things maybe down to drugs.... guess we will never know. 
This week you MUST think positive. Tell yourself its working, be confident about your symptons being good signs whatever they may be and do not i repeat NOT let any negative thoughts enter your head. I hope you have a good week and it gets less stressful! Cant wait for the the good news on lucky 8th!


----------



## Nattee

Good luck Angela....        xxxx


----------



## carole99

Nattee, WOOHOO!!! I'm so pleased for you, that's wonderful news!  

Linzi, i'll be thinking about you all day, let us know how you get on if you can, I hope it changes overnight. Stranger things have happened... Good luck  

Anyone else who's testing today, GOOD LUCK!!! xxx


----------



## helana74

Natee - Fantastic news, congratulations!!  I am so pleased for you.  Enjoy this amazing feeling and I truly hope all goes well for you. Endo is a nasty, nasty disease and I just wish that the NHS took it more seriously but you have given me hope this morning.  

Linziclaire - Please stay strong today,  am praying that you get a BFP today as you tested a day early and lots of women who have done that find that their BFN's turn into BFP's within 24-48 hours.

Teresa B - How are things?  I'm finding it hard now, 6 days for us to go and am getting a little paranoid despite vowing not too.  My boobs are not quite as sore and only hurt at the sides and although I am getting some twinges, nothing much and could all be in my mind. No spotting or anything, just lots of discharge which is probably the cyclogest.  PMA, PMA, PMA  - must keep saying that this week.

Angela3012 - Good luck today honey.

Hello to everyone else!

xx


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Carole im chuffed but still on edge waiting ti hear everone elses news! Praying that 4th oct is a lucky day along with the all the other october dates!    

Helena im so glad its given you hope. Its hard to come on here and announce good news when your heart is still sad for those not so fortunate on this occasion. But then we need to hear the positive stories too to keep us going! I vowed not to get paranoid but lets face it it doesnt matter how together we are, we have a huge dream riding on this experience and of course we are looking for any signs its coming true. Most woman have no idea they are pregnant till way past their period is missed yet still we worry we have no signs so early. I mentioned earlier i had a few symptons but they were soooo mild. Like i kept thinking am i getting sensitive to smells?? All of sudden the running tap water had a scent id never noticed. But it was few and far between, tiny things that i could almost be imagining, could be coincidence or the meds so id talk myself out of them anyway. So really its pointless looking for them. I kept saying.. ive noticed this, buts its probably the drugs! Pointless! I had no spotting just plenty of discharge, defo the cyclogest. You cant lose faith and start to worry when you've made it this far. Its just as important to remain positive after implantation days as it is before so eyes on the prize!!! My tubes were badly clogged and scarred by endo, had numerous ops for it. I was told my egg quality was poor before tx and i may not even produce any so BELIEVE IT! Watch lots of feel good, funny stuff this week, it helps! And keep visualising the future as you want it. Lots of


----------



## Nattee

Helena can i also just say to keep up the PMA.... I just read your signature. I had 3 eggs collected. I was on 4 powders for stims i guess you may have been too? So i was a wee bit disheartened by 3 but just kept telling myself it only takes one  . All 3 fertilised but they would only transfer the best one which i found frustrating. The other 2 embryos didnt make it to blast so everything was riding on this one little achiever. Ours was also 8 cells and we were told this was VERY positive by day 3 as they are norm 4-8 so if they have made it to 8 cells its pretty advanced. My other 2 embyos were 5 and 7 cells but not graded as well. So BELIEVE in that little champion and carry him/her with pride. There is no reason why this wont be a success for you keep telling yourself that.


----------



## helana74

Nattee - Thank you so much, you have given me hope and I have every reason to think that I will be successful.  I guess its when you are told that even with IVF your chances are low due to reduced eggs/quality, its hard not to think the worse.  I was totally gobsmacked with the embyologist told me about my 1 embryo being the excellent grade it was that I had tears in my eyes.  As you say I'm still in the game so need to stay positive/

I was on the short protocol so no powders just straight on to gonal f and that was it until the trigger shot.  I didn't even mean to have my treatment at Hammersmith Hospital but we were so shocked when the specialist said that we have to proceed with IVf immediately that we just signed up with them before investigating any other clinics and after doing lots of research on FF, realised that for possible "poor responders" (HATE that word!) its actually not the best place to go but hey, if they get me my dream then I will be forever grateful.

I am so, so delighted for you - you are the living proof that it really only does take 1 - quality over qauntity!  

xxH


----------



## impatientlady

Hi girls.  Just wanted to come on and have a moan rather than moaning at DH.  My cramping has stopped and all my pma seems to have gone with it.  Last night I cracked after loosing the oddly comforting feeling of the cramps and did a test.  It was negative 11dp3dt.  I know, its too early, I did it at night and on top of it all I then discovered the test kit was out of date. But despite telling myself this I just can't seem to pick myself up.


----------



## Nattee

Good girl thats the spirit helena. I too was amazed that i had such an excellant embryo given all i was told before tx. I was so anxious tx wouldnt work for me with fsh at 14.9! So on days ive lost pma i remind myself EVERYTHING has been positive so far. I produced eggs, i got fertilized eggs, my embryo was a little star.... why shouldnt everything else be positive for us? Bring the goof news!   xx

Impatinetlady you are imnpatient arent you?!  I dont know if you read my story about being in emergency gyne unit last week and they wanted to a urine pg test as a routine check. We were mortified, begged them not to do it and destroy our pma with a misleading early result.They said dont take it to heart if its negative but in our postion how could you not We were 10 dpt or poss 11 dpt as it was gone midnight! The nurse took my wee in a room and shouted across the ward to the doctor... NEGATIVE! Tears, pain i cant tell you. I knew it was too early and that she was an insensitive biatch for announcing it with not a care in the world knowing we didnt want to know! But still i felt my dream slipping away. I never told anyone because i refused to acknowledge it and had to try and forget about it, even me and DP never said one word to each other in reference. You have tested TOO ealry im proof of that now!      you get your bfp on OFFICIAL test date!!! xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - CONGRATULATIONS    TOLD YOU - IM SO PLEASED FOR X X X X X X X X X X X X 

Impatientlady - Naughty!!!    It is too early and you MUST keep that PMA      It is hard but you must stay positive for your embie x x x


----------



## impatientlady

Thanks Nattee, sorry to moan on your happy day.  Congratulations.


----------



## impatientlady

Nattee, how many days post transfer did you test?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

i tested 11dp3dt and 14dp3dt - chin up impatientlady x x


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Shelley canyt believe it!

Imaptientlady today is my otd and thats 14 dpt. But when the hospital tested it was 10/11dpt and they told me (well shouted at me!) it was bfn. Early testing is clearly not a TRUE result! xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

nattee - you get my pm i sent to you last night?? x


----------



## Nattee

Oo yes sorry i didnt notice i had a pm waiting for me   Ill check that out now. Hope you are okay today   xxxxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol thats ok, just wanted to make sure you got it and it didnt not send x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Congratulations Nattee       so so so happy for you!! let the good luck continue      

Juicy xxx


----------



## salblade

Nattee huge    on your   , what a wonderful way to start the week.

Hi Angela really hope its good news for you later.

Hi Impatient Lady, it's too early to test so pick up your PMA      .

Hi Linzi hope you've had a better result today.

Hi everyone else   .

Well I'm trying to relax at the minute, feeling quite calm this time, the first 2 transfers I felt quite anxious and scared of the BFN, but this time I'm just thinking what will happen will happen and if I have to go again so be it. I'm feeling fairly happy although DH is not happy with my windyness   .
salx


----------



## Pinniforum

Hello all

Please can I join you ladies? I had ET on Friday 1st Oct, OTD 14th. It's my 5th round of IVF. Feeling terrifed about this one. Got the week off work and hoping to calm myself down and PMA myself up after the rollercoaster that stims, ec and et always are!

Reading the success stories and feeling all the PMA is helping.

Pinni x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Pinniforum - Welcome!!!! You have been through it havent you   this one is for you x  x


----------



## linziclaire

Nattee - Yeah    on the        so happy for you hun xx

AFM - No change,   in the words of Martin Luther King - We must accept finite disappointment, but we must never lose infinite hope   So moving forwards, i will be going for treatment hopefully in Jan !! Need 3 more periods and i'm back on the rollercoaster!! Going to use the next 3 months getting fitter (dp is getting the bikes fixed), maybe shed a few more pounds and this time around i will be going for the acupunture will hopefully start that next month as i'm sure it was nattee who reccommended 2 months before treatment, i will also be trying out the zita west !!! Every little helps i guess  

Wishing you all the best of luck with your treatment xxx if i could give 10 bfp for my bfn i sure would sending you lots of           
Love to all
Linzi
xxxx


----------



## salblade

Hi Linzi I'm so sorry   . Wishing you huge bucketfuls of luck for next time.

Hi pinniforum here's hoping the 14th is a lucky day   . You certainly deserve a BFP this time      .
salx


----------



## Pinniforum

Thanks ShellyLouise. I am really sorry your cycle didn't work this time. 

Linzi, sorry to hear your news, but let that brilliant quote from MLK give you stength over the next few months. One of my friends really got a lot from seeing Zita. Good luck with it all.

Sal, hoping the 14th is the best for us both!

Pinni x


----------



## Nattee

Linzi im so sorry no change but i am LOVING your attitude! You are right next tx is so soon and you have 3 months to prepare body and mind. Get fit, find an acupuncurist who has experience with fertilityand get healthy-er?! If you want me to do you a copy of the zita west relaxtion cd and ivf companion as well just pm your address.They are amazing for relaxation and possible visualisation. And Acu im a big believer.Ideally have chat with one asap. I didnt start mine till just before tx though and it worked for me! Other things i did.... 
Before transfer: 
Gave up caffine TOTALLY. Replaced with hot choc and fruity teas! Obviously no booze either!
Drank 3 litres of water a day.
I do a lot of intense exercise and i pulled back on that massively so my body wasnt burnt out and had energy where it was needed.
I dont eat much junk so it wasnt hard to cut out crap and eat lots of fresh fruit, veg and lean meats etc.
Pre transfer positive visualisation and relaxtion (cds i mentioned!)
Loads of early nights!
Acupuncutre.
After transfer:
All the above but stopped exercise totally for 2 weeks and booked time off work as stressful! I didnt intend to bed rest but i have a terrible back problems, pulled it the day before transfer and was literally bed bound for a good 8/9 days. I did NOTHING! Maybe that worked in my favour?
Started post transfer cds for positive visualisation.
Ate fresh pineapple and dried apricots daily.Was also told to eat food that keeps you 'regular' as when the bowel is overactive it moves the uterus (not good when trying to snuggle in) so very important not to be straining or going the other way!
Lots of soup and warm foods. Important to keep tummy warm encouraging the blood flow and helping growth but do not over heat! No hot water bottles, hot baths or saunas etc.
Kept distracted with funny feel good films as research shows laughter has positive effect on our embies! STAYED POSITIVE! 

Who knows if any of that worked? It may look it but it wasnt obsessive, its just about general well being and theres no harm in that is there!
Wish you every success in your next tx. Go het it girl!


----------



## Angela 3012

Got a BFP today at 2:30pm we're still in shock xxxx


----------



## Nattee

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Well done Angela thats fantastic news       Congrats x


----------



## Angela 3012

Thanks Nattee 

It feels so strange,,,,Karen (intended mother) is walking about like a cat on vicks lol she's so dazed and surprised xxxxx


----------



## kellyjayne

Nattee huge congratulations on your  


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellyjayne

Angela - congrats 2 u 2, excellent news and what a wonderful thing 2 be doing for your SIL. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientlady

hi MrsG2B, it is very frustrating! My cramps happened mostly over friday and saturday, much like AF but as I'm medicated AF wont arrive until I stop the drugs. DH took me out for a long walk today and treated me to lunch and a new pregnancy test which I have promised not to use until Wednesday - day 14.  I had convinced myself it had worked at the weekend but I feel nothing now so just have to hold on to the idea that it could possibly still change.


----------



## kellyjayne

linzi - so so sorry, life is so unfair sending u huge    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientlady

I have my fingers crossed for you MrsG2b and also for Fiona who tested early too.


----------



## helana74

LinziClaire - I am so sorry but you WILL get there.  You have the most amazing spirit and attitude towards this and I only hope that I am as brave as you if I don't realise my dream this time round on sunday.  I have been doing acupuncture for a good few months now and would highly recommend it.  I have also read a few of the Zite West books and try and follow her diet advice as well. Maybe it would be worth you going for one of her nutritional constulations when you are ready?  xx

Angela - You are am amazing woman and I am so happy for you and your sister.  x

Pinni - Hello my HH friend!  This thread is fab. 

x


----------



## tobi71

good afternoon ladies and Nattee congrats on your  

i went to work today just to get my mind off things which really helped as i would have been tempted to test today, no spotting today which is a good sign


----------



## linziclaire

Angela -   on your   what u are doing is such a wonderful thing xxx

Nattee - Thanks a million, your a star.  I will be following your list & who care's if i become obsesive (its allowed) Thanks for the offer of the cd, I will pm you my address xx I will prob be listening to it for the next 3 months in advance but hey it can't hurt    I am a huge believer in PMA, but will honestly say i was struggling with the visualization , so mayb zita can help with that? 
Looking forward....i am looking into an acupuncter near me (in fact just emailed one) asap, have also decided that once a month i am going to go to appy feet not sure if you have heard of this (nothing to do with infertility) but it's a fish spa   they say that it tickles at first which is great cos we all could do with a laugh from time to time...suits me !!!!
I'm going to indulge in a few treats this week, although strangely enough i haven't missed alcohol, still waiting for a/f to arrive, spoke to nurse this morning who did in fact tell me it could be delayed because of the pessarys and may be another 7 - 10 days before it arrives (typical), think i need that for closure !!!! I will then do a full detox for the week, out with the old in with the new, a brand new clean, fresh positive me  

Thanks to all for your kind words, really keeping my fingers crossed for lots more BFP     

Linzi
xxxx


----------



## linziclaire

Hi helana

You sneaked on while i was posting       thank you xx I will keep my fingers crossed for you on sunday                  

The only way i know is being positive, but i also have an amazing partner and for that i thank my blessings everyday...how i have not sent him over the edge i will neva know    must b love  

I am defo gunna look into the zita west thing, as she comes so highly recommended x Thank you for your kind words and thoughts, it does all help.

I may not post as much from today but i will defo be checking that you all get your        
 to all
Linzi
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Nattee I told you that you would get a BFP didnt I 

Congrats Angela


----------



## salblade

Huge    Angela on your    I'm so pleased for you and SIL, you are doing such an amazing thing   .
salx


----------



## tobi71

i have got a bit of sad news AF has arrived and it looks like it has come with a vengance... i have sat here numb not knowing what to do,      

i am just sat here in tears waiting for DH to come home from work i cannot bear to tell him over the phone

i am still going to test on thursday as planned


----------



## carole99

Congrats Angela, that's wonderful for both you and your SiL. An amazing thing to do, I'm getting tearful just thinking about it.  

Impatient lady and MrsG2B, hold on to your PMA, those tests are going to change!!! Look at Nattee with a BFN where you are now and BFP today. Different embies implant and release hormones at different times so you really can't tell till OTD. Think positive and wait a few days.     

Mt OTD is Friday and I'm   AF stays away, never made it to OTD in any of my 4 previous transfers without full AF so I'm seriously on knicker-watch! Don't know what my work colleagues must be thinking of my constant rushing to the loos!!! How's everyone else holding up? xxx


----------



## carole99

Oh Tobi,    

I know it's really worrying but so many ladies bleed before OTD and go on to get BFP, definitely still hold onto OTD, you never know. Lots of PMA coming your way


----------



## kellyjayne

tobi -       

I 2nd what carole say        

Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helana74

Tobi71
I am sure that the bleed might not be AF - so many women on here have had this and then go onto be pregnant, please, please try and stay positive. I know its so hard especially as you are on your own until DH gets home so why don't you get into bed and try and get as much rest as possible as it might not be over at all.  Hold on there. xxH


----------



## teresa b

Nattee & Anglea congrats so happy for you both    Help sus still waiting to test remain    seeing some BFP's


----------



## teresa b

Tobi - Don't give up hope yet hun    things change for you


----------



## teresa b

Helana - Struggling to sweetie just hoping the nxt 5days go as smoothly    I also have no spotting or everything at the moment and very few symptoms now, boobies still abit tender at the sides and getting waves off sickness coming over me and also waves of tiredness. I went back to work today which helped take my mind of it slightly, was so tired and sicky when I got home so went to bed for a hour or so........
I do feel more    today than I have felt since ET not sure why..... but don't feel I have any reason to feel negative at the moment. It was hard at work today though cause a lady in the office is just annouced she is 12wks preggers and I told god I    I can say I'm preggers nxt wk   

Funny I have never felt the urge to test early. I think it's cause I know if it say BFN I will be devastated even though I know it's probs not a true reading....... Just couldn't put myself through it.

  thw 10th is a happy day for both of us


----------



## sarahdweena

hiya my preg test is the 19th october xxxxx


----------



## Nattee

wow i am totally overwhelmed with how wonderful you have all been thank you sooooo much. I would like to thank every single one of you individually for the luck and then the congrats but there are just soooo many pages with lovely posts from you all im lost! I do know i have read every single one though, some more than once! THANK YOU as i said before you are an amazing, outstanding group of woman and you deserve your dreams. I   that all of you are close if you are havent quite got there yet. Living proof it works and i had rubbish odds!

Linziclaire you are a trooper much admiration for your drive to get going again and not let this beat you. The cds will definately help the visualisation. The one zita west section you use for the few days after transfer is so clever. Weird as this sounds i swear i was a fly on the wall in my uterus watching my little embie! Floating effortlessly, happy and content making itself at home and snuggle in. I felt SO attached to it, like i was bonding. Its sounds like im crazy but if it worked i dont care! And yes you can listen early. The ivf companion has a great section on letting go of past attempts to conceive and picturing it happening, your life with a healthy baby. And also practically brainwashes you to relax during scans and meds etc. And thats not easy going commando-legs akimbo lets face it! Got your pm and your discs are in the making. ANYONE ELSE?? I seriously would love to help any one i can make this happen so pm your adds if you want the goods! Oh Linzi fish spa sounds awesome, the plan sounds like its a winner already  

Hi to all newbies wish you all much   and will keep you all in my  

Those feeling blue    fight back with that reserve tank of PMA.... theres always more toothpaste in the tube!  

Those next to test         for your BFPS lets have em! 

Gutted i have to go back to work tomorrow, i suppose it had to happen sooner or later! xx


----------



## MrsMossy

bookmarking


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello all,

I just popped back to update myself with your news and saw your kind offer re the cds, Nattee.  If you are not too inundated with requests, I'd love to take you up on your offer (no-one tell Zita eh!!!)  Do you mind if I p.m. you?  Will pop back one last time to find out. xx

Although I haven't been able to catch up with all the posts, I still want to pass on a load of   and   for you all, whether or not I've 'met' you here before.
Everyone was so supportive and kind, which was a real help, especially at the end.  We're probably going to have to wait at least a couple of cycles before we can start again, so are back to TTC naturally until then.  Maybe I'll see some of you again on a Nov to Dec thread?  Of course I'm really hoping you all be away on the baby threads really   , but I know what the reality sadly is sometimes.

Lastly, a big    to anyone needing one for whatever reason.

Farewell for now,
A-M
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Evening ladies, 

Good Luck for those due to test tomorrow   

  you get the BFP x x x

Natte, your a star - thanks for sending the cd's   Take it easy at work x


----------



## Nattee

Of course maisiecat, pm me your add today.I have a little production line going on!

Really wont be long until the next tx comes round it just feels like it now because you want it so much. The time will go quicker if you can distract yourself rather than count the days. Make a pact with yourself that your going to treat youself over the next few months because man, you deserve it. You need to go into that 3nd cycle with confindence. And who knows, these little miracles seem to come along when we least expect them... you may not even make the next! Everything crossed for you, wish you all the luck in the world    xx

Morning all! I have to go back to work today   so please dont think im selfishly ignoring you should i no be as ff happy today! Hope its a really good day for all and that we get some bfps on here today, every day, always!


----------



## helana74

Good luck to all those lovely ladies testing today.

Natee - 5 sleeps left for us!!

I have been having tummy cramps since last night, quite low down so am praying that AF is not on her way.  My boobs are not really sore anymore unless I press on them but I did have a weird experience at my acupuncturist yesterday.  She's a lovely old Chinese doctor and I have been seeing her for about 5 weeks (prior to that having acu for 4 months elsewhere) and she said that my pulse was strong but different from last Monday when she saw me after my ET so so thinks something is happening  - am praying that its implantation and not AF!  Trying not to read too much into her comment - very hard indeed.  Anyone else had that before?

xx


----------



## helana74

I meant Teresa B not Nattee!!!  Sorry Natteee and hope you have a fantastic day at work today - bet you are still walking on air!

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

helana74 - haha im the same, i believe whatever im told especially by my clair voyant.... i also read into magpies etc lol

The 10th will be here before you know it and  you get your BFP!! x


----------



## Rhubarb04

Morning Ladies!
Good luck to anyone testing today......
Eeek!  Having total PMA breakdown (probably because I had to use ALL my strength to keep positive yesterday!).  Woke at 4am, SWEATING SWEATING SWEATING and starving and headache, so after a trip to the loo, hard to go back to sleep......funny pains and tweeks in the middle where my bikini line starts and feeling SO teary (but dare not cry because AF may turn up!) - have a really important 1:1 meeting at 9am so need to pull myself together.....arggghhhhhhh.....help!  tips. hints.  havent got time to do my zita cd but am booked in for reflexology at 5.15 so just need to make it to then!  Come on Friday....i need you to hurry up!


----------



## Nattee

No worrys helena! Aaaaah im so excited for you sounds like some really good signs there.   My acu also said my pulses were the best she'd ever felt them last week which was the 1st visit after the post et tx. I did bear in mind it was the first time she'd seen me with out intense drug taking! BUT she said the pulses often feel different on those that have worked and those that havent. She wouldnt tell me the verdict in case she was wrong! But she gave away it was feeling good. AND acu works! It does! You hear it all the time. On down days i kept saying... stop it, ive had acu and THAT WORKS! Also had terrible af pains so i wouldnt let that worry you. I was convinced i was starting, some days they were so intense i was in shoc i never saw red. I had them rioght through to otd, even today i have the, even after implantataion changes are happening. The embryo starts to feed off your blood, make blood pools etc, things are changing in there its bound to ache?! Good feeling about you hun.... keep up the pma!    xx


----------



## carole99

That's so comforting Nattee, I have the strongest AF cramps and it's hard not to feel negative when they come. They're the one symptom I can't ignore! So good to know that it doesn't mean AF is on the way. I'm so nervous I actually can't wait to get to work, working till 8 and delighted about it! Anything to distract me... How's everyone else doing? Any testers today? xxx


----------



## Nattee

I agree carole id feel so positive get and af cramp and want to cry! After a week of them though i thought if id been haviong such bad af cramps this long surely af would have started?! And you will probably get worse nearer test date willing that af to stay away with everything you have! Just keep reminding yourself so many that get pg get af pain. Defo think cyclogest contibutes to the pain though! Use the http://visembryo.com/baby/index.html to reassure you. I click on daily to see where my embies at and when you hear whats is doing its not surprising we have pain!

Im doing good thanks. Cant deny im petrified of doing anything to harm the bean! Just cant believe how lucky i am i really cant! Still having af cramps, sickness on and off but i cant complain now can i?!

Not long till OTD now please keep up pma, visualise your embie getting all snug being reassured by your heartbeat.... so lovely! Have a really good day hun  xx

/links


----------



## helana74

Nattee - Thank you for you sweet message and I am determined to stay upbeat and positive.  I am rather superstitous but I am just pleased that this acupuncturist seems to know what she is doing compared to the last one and I do feel different after each session which can only be a good thing regardless of what happens on Sunday so I am going to stick with her whatever the outcome.  It will be really strange for you going back to work this morning knowing that you are pregnant so take it easy xx

Rhubarb04 - I am having similar feelings to you with the cramps and think its normal when you are in the 2nd week of the dreaded wait.  Keep strong!!  

Shelleylouise73 - When I see magpies I still have to say "good morning....." to them, my DH thinks I am bonkers!  

x


----------



## MrsMossy

I have signs all the time but im not sure what for BFP or AF. Sharpe tummy pains, brown spotting, slightly painful boobs and really hot. My OTD is 9/10,this saturday so still got a few more days of wondering what the signs all mean?? PMA,PMA,PMA,PMA!


----------



## carole99

Loving that site Nattee! I'm busy forming a placenta as we speak   No wonder I'm cramping!

Mrs Mossy, it's so hard isn't it. There are no signs at this stage that are definite one way or another, we just need to hold on for a few days and keep up PMA


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi

Yeh my signs have been slightly cramping, being cold then having hot flushes and really vivid dreams, I woke up this morning thinking it was saturday so confusing everynight im dreaming as if its reality! they are good dreams though, normally when im due on I have nightmares the week before so its good that im not yet  

Juicy xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Hi everyone,


Been away all weekend, but just wanted to confirm my   ! Over the moon is an understatement!


Sorry to read the bad news and negative vibes, but congrats on those positive outcomes! Good luck to anyone with VIP tests/appointments etc today. Will hopefully stay caught on on personals this week... but not much hope of covering the last 4 days  without taking about 5 pages all to myself!!


Lots of           to everyone


x x 


P.S Helena - I have to salute magpies too... very embarrassing when I'm driving with work colleagues in the car!    But it is essential to keep away the bad luck!!!


----------



## MrsMossy

Ruby ROO- CONGRATS you must feel like jumping with joy!!


----------



## M2M

Sorry I haven't been on this thread for a few days but I've been struggling a bit to cope since the weekend.   

Just wanted to say congratulations to those of you with a BFP... such wonderful news.   I am really happy for you all.

Huge massive hugs to those of you who need them.   I really hope the next time will be the lucky one for all of us who were unsuccessful this time.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ruby Roo - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!! 

M2M - it is so hard isnt it but we WILL get our bundle of joy(S) Try be   

x
x


----------



## helana74

Rubywoo- fantastic news, congratulations!

MrsMossy-I'm like you and keep feeling really hot and clammy. Only 2 more sleeps for you isn't it? Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## LizE

Phew, 13 pages took a bit of catching up, sorry, just a few personals therefore.

Muffy - thanks for the info about natural killer cells. my local NHS hospital are doing a research project on it, and i know I ought to have volunteered, but just couldn't face it...

Lissysilver, goonie, pinniforum - welcome

Tobi - welcome, and hope things turn out ok for you.

Angela - wow, BFP is great. I'm in awe with what you're doing. Hope you have a very smooth pregnancy!

Rubyroo - Yay! BFP. Was thinking about you yesterday as I knitted. You still keeping that up? You can start on baby clothes!!

Carole, Rhubarb, Mrs Mossy - we're nearly there now. I too have odd twinges in lower abdomen and cramps and stuff, but it's all been wierd right from start of stims, so hang on in there. PMA, PMA

Nattee - Congratulations on BFP too. Hope work goes OK. Going to PM you re Zita if you don't mind yet another cheeky request?

Lx


----------



## Mr_M

Hi all

Firstly -   to all those coping with their BFN's and good luck to those with tests coming up    

AFM - I don’t post on here very much as to be honest as a bloke and hubby to a PUPO girl on 2ww (testing Friday) I of course don’t experience what you lovely ladies have to go through. My DP can’t face FF. She tried but gets very upset at BFN’s so deals with stuff in her own way.

But I want to say what a great help all of you are to us without you knowing it. I have been able to reassure her time and time again when she gets aches and pains and twinges. She even phoned me from work the other day about a symptom and I was able to answer and reassure her! That’s all down to what I have learnt on this site and the wonderful information, advice and wisdom I have found here. 

Last night she went to sleep with slight AF type cramps and I was able to tell her that they where nothing to worry about.  Then I spent two hours lying awake listening to her breathing, trying to detect if she still had them.   When the snores came from her I knew all was ok.  

   for us this Friday.


----------



## impatientlady

Oh poor you Mr_M, it must be so hard to be the person watching.  Your wife is a very lucky person to have you, and it's great that you are using this site on her behalf.  You sound like you're doing a great job.


----------



## Ruby Roo

Mr_M your post brought tears to my eyes! I think it's lovely that you get so involved to try and do everything you can to help you DP through this. Hats off to you and a great big  Keep up the good work, we need more men like you in the world! BEst of luck friday x 
Thanks Mrs Mossey, Shelley, Helena, LizE and M2M for the well wishes  
Sending you all lots of positive vibes and  

x x


----------



## MrsMossy

Helana74 - its 4 more sleeps for me 9/10 (saturday). Im feeling all AF signs today and the brown spotting is heavier


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MrsMossy - Please please stay positive and am  you get that BFP!!! You will be fine and i know its hard to stay positive but please do and DO NOT test early!!! 

Mr_M - wow you really are a wonderful dh - you are veryt supportive to your dp and thats great - keep up the PMA and support your giving to dp. Hope she is ok and keep us posted x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Rhubarb04

Mr_M.
In tears!  You are such a lovely person!  WOW and you know all the lingo too!  YAY - what a great way round to do it - I also have really struggled with the BFN's but didnt think of DH getting involved.  Well done you for waving a bloke flag - its just a hard for the boys as they have to remain so strong for all our weepy weak times, knickers flying up and down (and not in the way the boys would like! haha) - but lets not forget, they want the BFP's just as much as we do!  Im treating my DH to reflexology tonight...he needs some down time too....
Ahhh.
X


----------



## teresa b

Congrats Ruby Roo


----------



## teresa b

SO SCARED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woke up this morning to pink/brownish when I wiped    I am so scared AF is on it's way    
God I felt so positive yesterday now that's gone right out the window, turned up at work in floods of tears and they sent me home so resting in bed now


----------



## MrsMossy

Teresa b- I know exactly how you feel, mine has been getting worse for a few days. Whens your test date? mine is 9/10. trying not to cry or feel to negative but i do!!


----------



## teresa b

Are you havin spotting too ? God I'm so scared !!!!!! I test on the 10th


----------



## MrsMossy

Yes a brown light spotting for about 3 days now!! We are at about the same stage then. Its very scary and very upsetting. You must try not to stress out, deep breathes ect... its not good for the embies.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps please stay positive af cramps mean nothing as you will get this with a bfp its just your uterus is growing and you will get this all though your pregnancy  

just to let you no that i have a scan date its the 21st whoo hoo


----------



## teresa b

I know but it is so hard cause on my first cycle I bled and got a bfn    God I    history isn't repeating itself!

Is it still brown for you ? Are you needin to wear something ? I don't have any AF signs thou so    it's not that.
I haven't rang the clinic cause I know they will just tell me to rest and test on sunday regardless....


----------



## teresa b

Hi kitten did you have spotting thou ? so struggling to stay   

Woo woo that's fantastic so happy for you xx


----------



## MrsMossy

Im wearing a liner, because its not nice (its still brown) which i know means older blood right? This is my 2nd round and i started bleeding about now last time.
The hospital cant do anything now its just down to the embies to stick. Just keep relaxed and rested. X


----------



## teresa b

It's good that it's still brown sweetie    I    that you get BFP.

Mine is brown at the moment but only when I wipe. Do you have pains ? This is about when I bled last time too and I know I need to forget about last time but it's so so hard


----------



## Kitten 80

No not like yours sorry hon


----------



## teresa b

What was yours like ? Mine is just brown when I wioe at the moment


----------



## Nattee

Thanks Liz and of course, zita will be with you in a few days!

Mr_M that really is a lovely story and your wife is so lucky to have you. Being on here has its ups and downs but you are just feeding her the good stuff and protecting her from the stuff she doesnt need to hear, you are our hero! Please tell Mrs M we are all sending all our   and   and keep up the good work! I am still having af pain even after a bfp... nothing to be concerned about  

Tereasa and Mossy i know its hard to stay   when you have something like spotting/bleeding/af pain. You are bound to wobble. Please hold on to the positive flip side of the coin. Thats what i did during my week of af cramps up to otd. I kept reassuring myself that i wasnt irritable, i wasnt waking in in floods of night sweats, spotty or craving everything i normally do up to af. The only sympton was af pain, so was it actually af pain? The balance of af symptons to none was very promising. Many bleed it means nothing.   for your embies   x

Congrats on your scan date kitten. Mines the 25th Oct. Yet this still doesnt feel real 


How you doing Shelley? Did you enjoy Jeremy Kyle


----------



## teresa b

Awhhh Thanks Nattee just finding it hard to remain positive due to this happening last time. God I    it either goes away or stays brown 

So happy for you


----------



## Kitten 80

Nattee I no I feel like I am dreaming still I am so frightend    

I only had a spot of pink teresa but stay positive hon


----------



## Nattee

Thanks sweety thats so kind of you  

I cant imagine tereasa but i try to understand. We have all had our wobbles big or small and i can empathise with that. I know its easier said then done but you have to let go of past attempts to conceive, please dont compare because thats not positive and not good for your precious embies. What happened in the past happened in the past it has no bearing on now or the future. Different time, differences in cycle and more importantly... different embies. Until test date you can not let this get the better of you.  Tell your af pain and bleeding it will not bring you down, you will not give up this fight and you will do everything possible to protect your embies, one very important thing being thinking postive for them. Put a good flick on, keep distracting yourself. I really hope you can pick up hun. Im thinking of you. Dont panic if you cant muster a little pma today because i have LOADS of it for you         xx


----------



## helana74

Teresa B & MrsMossy - Please stay positive ladies.  I know its hard when you had the same thing last time but from reading here it seems that so many women seem to have bleeds/spotting before they get their BFP's.  Did they put 2 back?  

I am sure that you will both be fine but I do think you should both rest up and try and stay warm.  

I have been having stomach cramps from yesterday onwards so I know how hard it is to stay positive but we all have to believe that it will be different this time.  

x


----------



## KStar

Hello Ladies....

I have started to read some of the posts from the beginning and will try to catch up.... From what I have read, you ladies have some amazing and touching stories that you have experienced.... I have had a tear bought to my eyes.... 

I am currently on my 2ww... Began yesterday... I had two blasts placed back in..... I am on my first IVF cycle, severe endometriosis... OTD is 15.10.2010.  Can I be placed on the list please.

How are you all.... 

KStar


----------



## MrsMossy

Hi Kstar, we meet again lol! How are you feeling?


----------



## teresa b

Thanks nattee for your kind words, I know I have to let go of my last cycle just finding it hard because of the spotting    Yesterday I was so positive but this morning has knocked me back abit. I am trying to remain    and just hope everything changes


----------



## teresa b

Helana -  I had 2 embies put back and one was a grade 1 so really hoped this was my time    I know it still can be but I need to get some    from somewhere    everything changes


----------



## KStar

Mrs Ms..... Hello.... im not too bad..... Feeling a little unsure... find this is a horrible wait and want to know now.... But trying not to think about it too much..... my boobs are really sore which always happens just before AF but trying to just think that this is part of it all.... trying to be as positive as possible... How are you?? you only have 3 more sleeps to go!!!! Was looking at the HH page... Hazel has gone to hospital after waking up in a pool of water... her waters have broken!!! so amazing.... 

Nattee.... Could I also get a copy of Zita West please....

KStar


----------



## MrsMossy

Kstar- I hope the birth goes well for her. Its 4 more sleeps I test 9/10 saturday morning, its getting harder to stay positive.
Its starting to follow same pattern as last time which ended with BFN  
You have all this to come as it gets nearer to your otd. Fingers crossed for us both


----------



## KStar

Mrs M..... Sending you lots of     ... and            and     ..... I know its not an easy process.... I do pray that this time its your time!!! 

KStar


----------



## Nattee

Of course Kstar pm your address.

Sounds like you are doing a grand job. Try not to think about things too much only a succesful end to the story


----------



## KStar

Nattee.... PM sent.... Can I ask... What level was your endo?? and when did u find out?? 

KStar


----------



## Kitten 80

I have endo and its level 2


----------



## Shelleylouise73

How do you all know what level you have i dont know


----------



## Kitten 80

Hospital told me when I had lap and dye


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ive had loads of laps and had dye but they didnt tell me!! x


----------



## Kitten 80

Maybe I ask to many qestions


----------



## KStar

Shellylouise...  Endometriosis is categorised in four stages/levels based on the severity, location, amount, depth and size of growths. 


•Stage 1 - minimal - superficial and filmy adhesions
•Stage 2 - mild - superficial and deep endometriosis
•Stage 3 - moderate - deep endometriosis and adhesions
•Stage 4 - severe - deep endometriosis, dense adhesion 

The stages of the disease do not indicate the level of pain, infertility or symptoms.

Did they say how bad it was?

KStar


----------



## Kitten 80

My Nurse said the milder it is the more painful it is how do you figure, but I tell you I do get a lot of pain


----------



## Shelleylouise73

They said i had alot of scarring and was quite severe to have blocked my tubes and caused so much damage x


----------



## KStar

you are probably three or four..... 

Kitten... that is strange but i understand it... I have 4 and not a huge amount of pain... a friend on mine has a lower level and so much pain....

our bodies are so strange arent they!!!


----------



## Nattee

KSTAR they never told me either Despite all the pain and vomiting growing up it was only found when i had an ovarion cyst removed when i was 21 (12 years ago!). They didnt give me a level they just told me one tube was badly clogged and scarred and if i was in a content relationship i should not delay having kids (frightening thought at 21!). That i was lucky they cught it when they did.  I then started synarel the d/r dung we use in ivf to shut everything down. But after months reacted to that so had a merina fitted, like a coil but more used for medical reasons rather than contraception. Over the years ive had laparoscopys to check on it. They found minor adhesions and scaring but obviously my mirena had been in place keeping it at bay. I will have to ask what level next time i see my specialist.


----------



## Kitten 80

Nattee how you feeling anyways hon


----------



## KStar

Its so awful they dont provide the right information. I only found mine after my lap in March this year.... When I was 16 i collapsed with severe pain in my lower abdomin... at 18 I collapsed again with the same pains, again at 23 and again at 25.... never did they do further test which I now found out should have been done when I first collapsed and ended up in hospital..... 

All the research I have done since has been off my own back....


----------



## Nattee

You are right star its appauling. If it wasnt for the cyst it could have been game over for me. My mom constantly had me at the docs telling them this was not normal and they kept brushing it off as being unlucky with my periods!x

Kitten i feel.. strange! I felt really sick for 2 days but not so bad today. Tiredness just HITS! Feel a bit disorientated. BUt most importantly SO HAPPY! Still have mild case of shock! How you feeling hun? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Not so sick today and a little light headed a few twinges but very happy and worried still    oh and me bangers really sore


----------



## helana74

I too have endo which was diagnosed in May after 2 years of pain all month long. What I don't understand is how my surgeon didn't think the level I had would impair my fertility, Hammersmith Hosp thought entirely differently hence why I'm here. Op helped with the pain but would appear to have reduced my ovarian reserve so I personally will not have any more ops until I have a baby in case it leaves me eggless.

Been having strange fluttery like pains down below this afternoon and every time I eat (just had some chocolate) I feel sick. Not much discharge today though so hoping AF is not gearing up to come as I always "dry up" (sorry if that's tmi) beforehand. 

X


----------



## impatientlady

Well we tested early today.  Day 13 post 3dt of a 4cell and highly fragmented 5 cell.  And we got a BFP!!!  

I am utterly shocked!


----------



## Kitten 80

Impatiant thats brilliant news


----------



## helana74

Impatient - That is such great news!!!  Well done you.  This thread is on fire at the moment!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

whoo hoo


----------



## IGWIN79

Whhhoooohooooooooooooo congrats on all the   keep them coming


----------



## Nattee

WELL DONE IMPATIENT LADY! Congrats on yet another BFP! Another example of that early test being misleading BE WARNED ladies


----------



## impatientlady

Thanks everyone, I'm still in shock.  Will still obviously test on the Friday before phoning the hospital.  What do you get told to do when you phone them?  Do they get you to visit your doctor?


----------



## Kitten 80

My clinic make a appointment for a 7 week scan then you get to see doctor


----------



## helana74

Mrs Mossy & Teresa B - I hope you are both doing ok this evening and fingers crossed the spotting has stopped. xx


----------



## tobi71

hey ladies, congrats on all those with      today

for those spotting please stay positive it aint over till the fat lady sings ..... 

i went to work today just to get my mind off the things, AF isnt flowing like normal so maybe there is still light at the end of this tunnel


----------



## Mr_M

ImpatientLady -     Well done girl!!!! Conrats.


----------



## carole99

Fantastic news ImpatientLady! WOOHOO!!! So exciting for you, well done.  

MrsMossy and Teresa, how're you both doing?   that your feeling more positive today. It seems like such a long wait doesn't it.

How's everyone else doing? I've still got cramping but no other symptoms really and I know I get cramping when I'm pregnant and when I'm not so nothing to go on so far. I'm definitely not planning on testing early though, it's only been a week since ET so I want to wait for blood test. It's going to be a long day on Friday waiting for the clinic to call with blood results! xxx


----------



## Rhubarb04

Impatient Lady - yeah yeah yeah! God you are so brave testing early!  I'm too scared to!  Wow, you must be over the moon!

I met a girl yesterday who bled from week 1 of transfer up to 15 weeks and she has a lovely little girl now....its definitely not over so please all of you keep the PMA up.

I'm confused.........when you get a BFP - how pregnant are you?  How do you work it out?  Is that a really stupid question, its just that I havent obviously had a "proper" period since beg August so just wondering how its calculated.  - its part of my PMA strategy to ask positive questions!

Girlies, I had reflexology yesterday and I cant tell you how much better it made me feel on the PMA front, she touched my "coping" point and it was just all over the place - so she soothed things and "linked" me all back in and I just felt calm again. I also got some colour in my cheeks!  I think if you can do something nice, like that or have a facial or something, its definitely good......anything just to take the pressure off a bit!  We are skint at the moment, but we justified it as we havent been going out or drinking since August so definitely time for a treat!  DH had reflexology too and LOVED it!

I cant sleep tho!  Wake up at about 2am and then hot flushes keep me from sleeping for the rest of the night :0(  I also have a constant headache - have any of you taken paracetamol at all in the 2WW? 

Wishing you all a good, PMA day......there are LOADS of us testing on the 8th.  LUCKY 8! C'mon......

Frankie B can I go on the wall as testing on the 8th - i dont seem to be on it X


----------



## carole99

Hi Rhubarb, I've had headaches every evening this week, not sure why, but I did take paracetamol on Sunday as it was so bad. Paracetamol is definitely ok when pregnant so also when PUPO, if your head's bad take it. That's what my clinic told me anyway.   hope you feel better and bring on the Friday BFPs


----------



## leah1234

Good Morning everyone
Just to let you all know that i tested on my OTD 30/9 and got a    , we are still in shock.

Conrats to all those with    and lots of       to those with   .

Good luck to every one everyone who is due to test, sending lots of         

Leah x


----------



## Nattee

Morning all.  

Rhubarb i know my last period was 2nd sept so im like 4 and a half weeks preganant (aaaaaaaargh!) If you are unsure because of a crazy cycle we always ovulate 14 before our period is DUE not after it started. So although everything has not happened naturally so to speak you will (are ) be 4 weeks pregnant otd. If otd is 14 days after ovulation day? Mine was 16 days!

Heres to a very postive day. Anyone testing today GOOD LUCK        Lets have those bfps! Anyone going crazy because they are not testing yet spoil yourselves, and spoil your precious embie/s by being positive for them.

Thinking of you all            xxx


----------



## helana74

Leah1234 - Well done that is brilliant news!

Rhubarb04 - Not long to go now, 2 more days which I'm sure will fly by. Not tried reflexology yet as have been doing acupuncture and can't afford both but fantastic news that you are feeling more positive again.

Mrs Mossy & Teresa B - How are you both this morning?  Hope the bleed/spotting has eased off.

Carole99 - Good luck on Friday!  HH make me to a pee stick rather than a blood test so I have bought 2 different brands to try out on Sunday morning.

KStar - How you feeling today?  Are you still resting up?

AFM, was lying in bed this morning and felt a bit sick but its probably nerves and cyclogest.  Had some funny tummy pains in the nights but boobs are not really sore unless I press on them.  This week is going by very slowly indeed but I feelt calm which is a good thing.


----------



## Nattee

CONGRATS LEAHV     Well done. Take it easy now and enjoy every minute xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning all, 

Congratulations  leah1234 on your BFP!!!!!!!!!! 

How is everyone getting on on their 2ww Cant wait to hear more BFPs from you all..... COME ON!!! 

I had the most wonderful dream last night that i gave birth to a boy!! it was so realistic i woke up this morning and thought the ivf had worked ...... :0(

  and    to all 

x


----------



## M2M

Thanks everyone for all the hugs.  I can't seem to stop reading this thread no matter how hard the urge is to stay away...

*Leah* - CONGRATULATIONS! So happy for you.   

Oh Shelley  those dreams are heartbreaking, aren't they? In the early hours of the morning on my testing day, I'd had a fretful night and was sleeping just before my alarm went off... and I dreamt that I got a BFP. I was absolutely elated and woke up feeling amazing, like I've never felt before. Then I realised I hadn't yet done my test. I had the instinct to do it there and then and of course it was a BFN. So gutting and awful to have a hopeful dream and then have reality crash down on you.  But we will get there... maybe both our dreams were premonitions for next time eh?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I hope so and i have faith we will soon   ...... my baby was gorgeous!!!!! Its so hard...... really just want to get started again!!!!! Hows dp been?

x x


----------



## Hope71

Hi ladies, congrats to all those who have had BFP's and lots of love and hugs who had BFN.This whole process is very cruel. I feel like I'm going out of my mind a bit, I am 11dp5dt and had some spotting this morning which scared the life out of me, I am so hoping and praying that this is not AF! Now on complete knicker checking alert, might have to test tomorrow to end this agony. X


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hope71 - You have 1 5dt?? sound promising for you hun and    you get your BFP on otd! DO NOT TEST EARLY!!!! Whens your otd? The reason i tested early was because AF arrived and was in tears anyway which helped me prepare to be honest on otd when i got BFN confirmed! But DO NOT TEST early unless af actually arrives!


----------



## Pinniforum

Congrats to all those with BFPs, feeling the pain of those with BFN's this time.

Just wanted to say Helena, defo use a different one from the hh give you - it's really cheap and my line was really faint on it, whereas first response was very clear. Lots of the other ladies have said that too.

I am just trying to pretend it's all ok at the moment and that I have over a week to go until OTD.

Definetely recommend Zita West to chill out to btw.

Pinni x


----------



## impatientlady

leah1234 Congratulations! 

My only symtoms throughout the two week wait have been mild cramping.  Today my boobs are sore and it's 15 dp3dt.  I am so much more relaxed now that I know the cramps are a good thing!


----------



## goonie4life

Just wanted to say congratulations to everyone with BFP's!

I am 5dpd3t and my (.)(.) are killing me!, but they have been since egg collection.My stomach has only just stopped hurting from egg collection also.


----------



## Hope71

Thanks shelleylouise, I have spoken to hospital and they said I can test  tomorrow. I had 2 blasts put back in on 25.06.10, here's hoping they are hanging in there. So sorry to hear that you had BFN But you sound like a strong lady. The women on here are amazing. X


----------



## teresa b

It looks like it's the end of the journey for me    spotting turned to a full bleed last night    devastated


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hope71 - When was your otd? And im sure you didnt mean you had et in June lol

teresa b - Please dont give up hope.... i understand its hard and the same happend to me but please please stay focused! Whens your otd? 

x


----------



## MrsMossy

Teresa- I am so so so very sorry.


----------



## Hope71

Teresa, thoughts are with you, it is so sad. 
Shelley, I meant to say 25.09.10, can't even think straight today. 
OTD I thought was 09.10.10 but hospital have said can test tomorrow so that's what will do.


----------



## Rhubarb04

my blog - and a book that I have been reading whilst also doing my zita west ...... XX http://blog.nicetouch.co.uk

/links


----------



## teresa b

Shelly my otd is the 10th but I really don't hold out much hope    exactly the same happened on my last cycle so I'm wondering if there is a problem with implanting ? If so is there any tests to check if everything is ok inside ?
I don't ever want to give up but not sure how many times we can keep going through this


----------



## KStar

Morning ladies...

So much activity over the last 18 or so hours!!!!

Teresa.... I am so so sorry for what you are going through... It must be so hard when this happens.... I think that you can have tests done on your immune factors which can have an effect on implantation. You can get them done through your GP or clinic but I know not all are in favour of this. I think it cost extra but worth it if u are concerne. Look at this article. Not sure how authentic it is but worth a read. Keep the faith hun and I know it will be your turn one day.....    

http://www.ivf1.com/ivf-implantation-failure/

Leah and Impatient lady.... Congrats on your BFP..... I am so happy for you..... This does seem to be a lucky thread and I pray we have many more to come....

Hope... Good Luck for tomorrow....    and    for you....

Helena, Pinni and Mrs Mossey.... Hope you are all well.....

Goonie.... I share the feelings about the (.)(.).... loved the picture by the way... Mine are killing me and I am only 2dp5dt.... I have two little ones...

Good Luck to all the wonderful ladies who are testing today and tomorrow morning... I for amazing and positive results....

Ihave these strange smptoms of AF but dont want to think of it too much... keeping myself busy with reading for my interview tomorrow and a mountain of paperwork that has pilled up!!! I am actually glad I am venturing out tomorrow... Its worse staying in as this is all you think about!!!

KStar. xxx

/links


----------



## Pinniforum

Theresa, sorry to hear your news. It's so frsutrating isn't it, because you see and understand anything before et, so if things go wrong, you know why in a way. You can try to investigate immune issues, there is a thread that deals specifically with this, but it is a really complex issue. A good book is by Dr Alan Beer "Is your body baby friendly" and most people think that this is one of the best ways of trying to get tour head around it, but it us hugely complex. I did a bit of investigating and found some useful stuff, but ultimately my conclusion on it generally is to pressure my clinic to prescribe steroids for me. After 4 failed cycles, they agreed. The other thing you could discuss with your clinic is assissted hatching.

Take care, and try to take each day by day.

Pinni x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hope71 - Thats 2 days before otd??    you get that BFP!! Good Luck and keep us posted!!

Teresa - Please stay    

Impatient lady - have i missed your otd?? Im confused?? 

x x


----------



## teresa b

Clinic told me to take the test......BFN    so it's defo over for us   

Just want to say thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts/words and I wish you all the very best of luck   

It's going to have to be goodbye from me for a while cause it's just to upsetting   

Thanks again all xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Teresa - so sorry    Please make sure you re-test on otd with first wee of the day x x


----------



## Kitten 80

so sorry hon


----------



## Nattee

Tereasa im so sorry. I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling. We take a huge risk when entering ivf and put so much strain on our hearts and emotions. Just remember every time buys you experience, you are getting to know your body better and reveal possible reasons that are going to help you in the future. And that every time you take a shot you are becoming one step closer to your destiny. You have to keep believing. But for now allow youself time to heal, go easy on yourself and to do whatever you need to do to help you recover. Sending massive   thoughts and   for your comfort xx

Kstar... dont forget to pm your address, off to the PO later with all my little parcels!


----------



## helana74

Teresa B - I am so, so sorry.  This roller coaster IVF is so hard and I can't imagine what it must be like but you will get there in the end and when you are ready, I think it would be a good idea for you to get your Level 1 immunes done by your GP.  I think the majority of women are successful on IVF after a few attempts and I pray that you will be 3rd time lucky.

Pinni - I bought a first response to go with my HH freebie stick.  Hope at least 1 one them gives me 2 lines....x

KStar - Good luck with your interview tomorrow.  I only managed 3 days of rest after ET as I was so board and completely paranoid as I would sit on FF literally for hours.  It was a relief to get back to work and normailty.

Hope everyone else is ok today.....Mrs Mossy, hope you are doing better today.

x


----------



## MrsMossy

Helana74- I have a confession, i did post this on the other thread i use but i tested this morning and got the faintest (really,really faint) positive, I know its 3 days early but couldnt wait. I still have some brown spotting but feel abit better about it now. I am not jumping for joy yet as anything could happen until test date.
How are you feeling? not long for you either.....


----------



## Pinniforum

Omg naughty Mrs Mossey! But congrats sweetie, a positive is a positive doesn't matter how faint. Was it the hh one? As I think I told Helena, think that one is often really faint.

Pinni x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mrs Mossey -   NAUGHTY!!!       you get BFP confirmed on your otd!!! x


----------



## MrsMossy

PINNI- Slap my wrists! It was a first response one, thought id keep HH one for OTD. Still unsure as it was so faint I had to get DH to double check for me.  I will test again tomorrow to double check. I know, I know naughty. LOL


----------



## KStar

Mrs Mossey... That is very naughty!!!! lol...   ..... I pray that sat gives you the joy u so deserve.... my fingers will remain crossed until then....

Helena... Thanks for the well wishes.... I am doing more work on it now... really do not have the motivation but will log off from here so I get it... 

Qucik question.... Does the test have to be done first thing in the morning?? If so.. I cant believe im saying this but I may do mine one day late!!!! Im at work that day and dont think i can take it off.... dont think I will want to go in if its negative... so maybe better to wait to till the next day as its a sat....


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Star - then wait until the sat    Do whatever you feel comfy with x


----------



## Mr_M

I'm afraid its all over for us. 

Due to test this Fri and my DP had AF last night. 

Words cannot express how we feel.


----------



## MrsMossy

Mr M- I am so very very sorry. My thoughts are with you. XXXX


----------



## Kitten 80

Sorry Mr M stiil have some hope as you could still get you BFP


----------



## linziclaire

Teresa -   

Mr M -


----------



## helana74

Mrs Mossy- that's such good news! I bet you will be POS now every morning until your OTD! I am delighted for you and HH are doing so well at the moment so I hope their good run of luck extends to KStar, Pinni and me too! Wonder whether you will have twins

My OTD is Sunday and I'm so tempted to test Saturday morning with first response but not sure whether if it's negative I'll be able to cope with the wedding I'm going to that day, decisions, decisions!

KStar-I think it should be the 1st urine of the day when you get up so before you leave for work

X


----------



## Shelleylouise73

helana74 - No wait until sunday and enjoy the wedding saturday (obv without a drink) WAIT and it will be worth it!

Mr_B - Oh no!!! So sorry to hear that but please stay focused and as much as possible, stay positive! Test on otd anyway and  for you both.

x


----------



## MrsMossy

Helana- Im not getting excited just yet, twins would be lovely! 
I think you should enjoy the wedding, although i cant really tell you anything due to my test record! LOL


----------



## Nattee

Mr_M im so sorry   Thoughts are with you both and i pray for your happy ending  

Well done to the naughty POAS-ers!  Good news im really pleased for you. Do hope that doesnt encourage others to test early though   The hospital took that out my hands and tested early when i may have had OHSS and it was WRONG! Let that be a warning... can destroy all the PMA you are working hard to hold on to for no reason!

Everyone who pm'd me you adds your discs are on the way.... happy listening!  

Hope everyone else is keeping the faith.... love and luck x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks Nattee - your a star


----------



## bertiantonio

Hello all, 

I'm a tad too early to join the 2WW group as Im waiting for a Blast ET on Friday - would of been 3 day ET today but they said as they doing well (3 at 8cell and 1 at 9cell) we are too wait till Friday WOO HOO!!!  My DH is walking round the house with big smile saying "back of the net"    ha ha. 

Anyway the reason I joined in now is because I was on FF back in the Spring (only to get a BFP that ended in a twin ectopic at 7wks), and I found this sooooooo supportive and absolutely fab to help with all the worries we go through.  So like I say I wanted to join you ladies early and look forward to reading all your posts and supporting you all as much as I can.

Those of you feeling low due to AF symptoms or BFN's my heart goes out to you with big big hugs    and those of you verging on testing then again     and fingers crossed.
BERTI


----------



## Shelleylouise73

bertiantonio Welcome!!! Sorry to hear about your last tx x x


----------



## Rhubarb04

Hey!
Mr B - oh no  Im sorry.  Massive hugs to you and Mrs B...
Mrs Mossy - you are so naughty!  but SO brave too!  I'm bricking myself for my test date on Friday - it seems a gazillion miles away and I am almost too scared to test if I make it to the date!  I'm such a chicken!
So you all seem to be very well read on your pregnancy tests.....whilst TTC I have never even pee'd on a stick for practice - AF has always turned up bang on time!!! SOOOO at the grand old age of 36 and if I make it to Friday without AF turning up....is the freebie I got from the clinic ok Should I be getting a soopa snazzy one from the chemist?  If so which brand?  

XX


----------



## helana74

Mr_M - So sorry to hear your bad news.  Hope the next try is a success for you.

ShelleyLouise73 - You are right, I will hold off testing until OTD.  I am petrified of tempting fate and if it came up negative then it will be hard to focus on my friends wedding which isn't fair on my DH who could probably do with letting his hair down after listening to me rabbit on about IVF for the best part of 3 weeks!

SarahLou - Even though there have been lots os BFP's when testing early, I still think you should wait until your OTD, possibly if you are bleeding/spotting then maybe test but if not then stay away from the sticks, lock them up out of sight I say.  I reckcon that so much of this depends on our attitudes towards it (easier to write than believe sometimes I know!) but if you just have cramps then I would hold off.  Its probably the drugs making you emotional and if we are preggers then its perfectly normal to have cramping (from reading other posts here).

Berti - Good luck and hope all goes well for you, you will be on here before you know it.

Rhubarb04 - Pinni advised me to get a decent stick from the chemists as well as the freebie one from the clinic so I've gone for a first response on Sunday - I'll be peeing on both at the same time, hahahaha!

AFM, still got weird cramps and am determined to remain upbeat and positive - this WILL work!  Especially as I would appear to have put on at least half a stone during this cycle and I'll be damned it its for nothing!!!

xx


----------



## Nattee

http://www.thebabycorner.com/page/2518/

Amazing... this will help with positive visualisation! x 

/links


----------



## Nattee

Just found this one and with regards to positive visualisation this is definately the BEST! Picture it happening ladies.....

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/

xx

/links


----------



## kellyjayne

wow thats amazing, just looked at implantation!!


----------



## Nattee

Yep... amazing! If you visualise your little embies doing that it will have a very positive effect.


----------



## Pinniforum

Rhubarb, I became a bit of an expert during my last cycle on pee sticks as I tested almost every day for a week! First response was probably my favourite (pink packet) and then clear response digital is also a good one. 

Pinni x


----------



## helana74

Nattee-I just watched those and they were mind blowing and I hope my little embryo is nestled in nice and snug. Science is amazing and love seeing things like that. X


----------



## KStar

Mr B.... So sorry to hear about this.... I pray you and Ms B find th strength needed to get through this time.... 

bertiantonio - I love this site.... it has been great to air my thoughts/feelings however stupid.... so much support!!! 

Nattee.... u are a wealth of   ... Just watched the video.... im praying mine are reacting in the same way!!!! 

KStar


----------



## Nattee

Ha thanks Kstar! Every little helps. Wait till you get zita in the morning! Listen to the post transfer section as soon as you can and every day until otd if poss. Make sure you have a peaceful half hour where you wont be disturbed. Loads of   energy will come from it. And it will really help you relax. Im still listening even after OTD as it puts me to sleep! Enjoy x


----------



## bertiantonio

Oh my goodness I just watched the video too, how lovely and exciting.  Cant wait till tomorrow and find out how my little blasts have got on.  I cant wait to go get them and keep them nice and snug in my belly!  ET is 09.30 so at least I havent got to wait all day - then I can join you guys officially in the 2ww.

 
BERTE


----------



## Nattee

Good moring all and good luck,   and   to todays testers x

Aaah Bertie soon your embies will be back home, where they belong getting cosy with mom. Try and watch that vid everyday after and picture and feel your embies snuggling up... will make you feel great! Good luck with the ET hun   X


----------



## Rhubarb04

Wow those videos are great!  Thanks girls.  We watched them both and loved them!

Quick question......is the Cyclogest making anyone itch "down there"?  I feel like I have thrush or something!  Is that normal? 

Also, test day tomorrow.  ALL SYMPTOMS GONE....I have been squidging my boobs, not sore.  No hot flushes for 24 hrs, no cramps NADA.....oh GAWD, now I am neurotic about feeling normal!  Is anyone else symptom free  The only thing I have is intense hunger and then a hysterical butterfly feeling in my stomach.

Stressed out! ARGH


----------



## IGWIN79

Rhubarb04 All my sytoms went during second week, i had nothing at all , then have came back full blowen about a day after BFP Dont panick its normal


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Rhubarb04 - This is normal!!! Couple of girls i know have also had thrush and think they said it was from the crinone gel..............

x


----------



## helana74

Morning Lovely Ladies

Best of luck to all those who are testing this morning!!!

Rhubarb04  - I'm like you, I am now 10 days post 3dt and ALL my symptoms have gone, I had quite bad cramps yesterday but nothing at all today, no sore boobs, no nausea and only very slight twinges on my endo side (right).......I think its quite normal for symptoms to come and go.  Lets both of us not worry and you only have 1 sleep left!!!  Am still going to hold out and test on OTD as I had a long talk with my DH this morning and we both think we should not test early.

xx


----------



## KStar

Morning all...,

I am having a really bad morning!!! I woke up super early to give myself time to get ready and head out for my interview.... Had a shower and then as I went into the kitchen I began to get really hot and light headed and thought I would vomit and then pass out.... I had to go and lay down on the sofa..,. I eventually got over that... Got ready and left home... On route to station thought I would grab a bite to eat esp after morning episode... Doing this made me miss my train!!!! Still on train now and have to be there in 25 min!!!! 5 more stops and a 10 min walk to go yet!!!! Aggghhhhh!! 

And not to be rude but a really smelly guy has now come and sat next to me on the train.... My sense of smell is all over the place and it's making me want to vomit again!!

Hope all else is well this am..,, any tests today?!

KStar


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Rhubarb04 and Helana74, just wanted to let you know that I had cramps and they dissappeared on day 11.  I was devastated at the time thinking it was over but here I am with three positive tests in front of me.  Keep up the PMA, I know it's difficult and that is why I ended up testing early.


----------



## clairec1154

Morning ladies, thought I would join you. My OTD is 15th Oct.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Impatient lady - You tested early?


----------



## impatientlady

Yes I tested on Tuesday and yesterday and got positives all times.  Official OTD is tomorrow so waiting to use test the hospital gave me before phoning them.  Still in disbelief!


----------



## Kitten 80

I only tested the once I hate testing frightens me


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Impatient lady - CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!! sorry must have missed your post! OMG how exciting!


----------



## impatientlady

I've never been so frightened doing the tests this time round, I think because of the cramps I'd convinced myself that it could be a positive.  I couldn't bear to look at the test in case it proved me wrong.  It didn't get any easier when I did it again in case something had changed, the second one I was convinced looked fainter than the first.  DH tells me a line is a line!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yerh they can be fainter but doesnt mean anything! You are fine and will get your confirmed BFP! How comes you decided to test early?? Naughty lol x


----------



## carole99

Teresa B and Mr_M,    hope you're doing ok, I know how devastating it is to start bleeding before test date

Hi Claire, nice to see you over here   How are you doing?

KStar, what a bad start to your morning! Stay calm, you'll get there on time. I hate smelly people on public transport!  

Rhubarb, don't worry about symptoms, we don't know how many of them are from the meds anyway so the only important one is the positive test. And we're both going to get one tomorrow!!!!!!     Keep up the PMA, we're almost there!

Can't believe tomorrow is OTD! I've never got this far before in 4 previous cycles, AF always came early. I've got a blood test at half 7 then going to work for till half 3 and the clinic will phone me with results. How will I concentrate!!!!!


----------



## MrsMossy

I tested again this morning and the positive line was still faint but stronger than yesterday    Im really trying not to get to excitied as still 2 days to otd but it looks like i have a   .


----------



## Kitten 80

are you all rich that you can by these tests


----------



## Rhubarb04

Argh - you are all testing early - how can you I am SO scared of tomorrow it makes me feel sick!
CONGRATS to the early testers Impatient Lady (haha that name says it all!) and Mrs Mossy - god lets see if we can keep up the positives.  I have told DP that if we get to about 3pm and no AF then we can go and get a flashy preg test - had a nightmare about it last night - it gave me the results in some mathmatical morse code so I couldnt tell if it was a positive or negative ! ! ! 
So, a pink one First Response??  Is that the best?


----------



## carole99

MrsMossy, great news, really pleased, sounds like a definite BFP to me!

Rhubarb, I'm with you, far too scared to test!


----------



## Rhubarb04

Kitten80  = haha! I know!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Rhubarb04 - Boots are doing BUY ONE GET ONE FREE on First Response - I got 4 for £11 woo lol - You will be fine x x


----------



## IGWIN79

Rhubarb04 i would try and stay away from the digital ones i had such a bad experience with them , and so have a lot of othe women on here , there are many treads on here were women have used them and reading has been worng 
the best ones are first reponse, the digital also need a higher HG reading than the first reponse

Kstar , was laughing at the smelly men on the train , the day after i got my BFP i went to docs and was already feeling quiet sick lol someone passed wind and i was sitting there with my hand over my face heaving , then some women came and sat beside me and there was a strong horrible smell coming form her dont know what it was , but it was the longest doc wait i ever had    
Dont know if it was my smell got really senitive, or i just got really bad luck sitting in the wrong place lol

Mossy sounds like a BFP hun , Congrats 

Good luck for all testing tomorrow      ,


----------



## MrsMossy

Superdrug are doing first response 2 4 £10.49 but they are the 2 packs so 4 tests for £10.49!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

HAHA there will be none left after ff get hold of them lol


----------



## helana74

Mrs Mossy-that's fantastic news and you so deserve it. Am thrilled for you.

Kstar-good luck with the interview and sorry you are feeling poorly. 

ImpatientLady-I'm trying to stay positive. Got a really sore throat today but other than some mild cramping, zilch other symptoms. Cramping was worse yesterday though.

I keep running down to the toilet, think I will be on knicker watch the next few days!

X


----------



## LizE

Morning all!

Claire and Kstar - welcome over onto 2ww thread, nice to meet you again! Kstar hope you got to interview on time.

Impatient Lady - congrats on the BFP.

Teresa - so sorry to see your news. Hope you manage to do some useful research into implantation.

Sarahlou - welcome

MrM - so sorry for you and Mrs M. Hope you are able to try again and get a BFP

Helena - have found your posts about pains and wind etc v helpful. I've been having similar and found it v unnerving.

Rhubarb and Carole - my fellow tomorrow testers!! Interesting what you say about no symptoms now. My boobs are far less sore than they were and I don't think I have much af-type pain today either. I'm so excited about tomorrow. (Nervous too of course). Have just found out that if we go in after 10am we risk not getting results on same day!! Can't believe they didn't mention this before - glad we checked - so going to have to brave the rush-hour into London, then should hear about 1/2pm.  Carole, I really feel for you having to go to work. Hopefully it'll take your mind off it all. I'm scared about POAS too. Wondering if I might want to tomorrow before blood test, but clinic said POAS date would be Sun, so perhaps not much point.  If I do (sorry, WHEN I do) get BFP I think I'd quite like to see a reassuring pink line as well as blood test results.

1 sleep to go...
Lx


----------



## Rhubarb04

URRR - I only got a stick to pee on - how come you are all going for blood tests?!  I'm jealous!!!!!!


----------



## LizE

I think it depends on clinic. We're in Harley Street 'darling' - I think they do the most expensive option at every point. (not complaining as get test 2 days earlier therefore). x


----------



## LizE

Sorry! I do feel for you Sarahlou. I keep wondering if my clinic have got the date wrong to be honest, but I think it's blood test 14 days after EC (which they take to be day of ovulation)
Lx


----------



## MrsMossy

I wondered why i was pee stick and not blood test as everyone i know who has been through it had a blood test?


----------



## chazrab

Hi , 
Can I join you all as Im going to need all the help I can get to get through the next 16 days. Soooo nervous.

I'm just back from hospital after having 3day transfer.  My test date is 22 Oct which seems an age away (seems longer than most of you!!!)

Everything has gone well so far and I just hope it continues....

Good luck toh all the testers


----------



## Pinniforum

Hope your interview went well KStar!

Sweet chilli what's the issue with the digital ones? I liked it cos it needed no interpretation, but if there are problems with them I might not use it again.

Hh used to do blood tests and I would hate it as you had to go even if you had full on AF. One less blood test is always good news to me as I hate having my blood taken.

Mrs M good news again today! Fingers crossed.

Can't get the piccies for visualization working - so I am trying to do my own! Wonder if it looks the same!!

pinni x


----------



## MrsMossy

Sarah lou- im NHS, do you think thats why? My dh said that I was thinking of calling and asking if we can pay private for one?


----------



## KStar

Hey ladies!!!!

I have noticed that we all have different timescales for OTD... my OTD is 12 days after et,....

Mrs mossey.... I think it depends on the clinic.... Our tests look awful so will be buying my own..., 

Just to let u all know.... I got the job!!!!! Woo hoo.... Won't be starting for another three weeks but I hope my good fortune continues next week!!!! 

I'm off to spend the afternoon with my mother-in-law.... Promised her I would!!! She's making lunch... Bless her!!!

KStar


----------



## MrsMossy

Sarah lou- My HCG shots was only to be taken once before ec. since et just had my cyclogest (for the back door LOL!)
Do you think you can opt to have a private blood test?


----------



## helana74

Kstar-well done you! Have a nice relaxing lunch.

I seem to be peeing a lot today and am getting strang fluttery like sensations really low down near my pubic bone. Feel quite hot too. I just popped out of my office for some food and literally had to stop myself going into boots to get a test, am determined to wait until Sunday. 

I'm quite pleased that HH no longer do blood tests as I found some of the blood tests there pretty brutal as my veins are really hard to find. However even though I went out and got a first response I have always had BFN using that brand and am a little superstitious, is that me being silly?
X


----------



## MrsMossy

Helana74- the hh blood tests had me in tears more than once and even passed out once!!
You are ssssssoooooo strong not testing (from someone who couldnt wait), keep it up and stay strong.
Its funny to hear you say about a fluttery feeling a few days ago i said to DH i felt that but thought i may have been going crazy  
Good luck and keep strong


----------



## carole99

KStar, wow! Congrats on the new job. Especially after the morning you had! Keep up the good luck!


----------



## MrsMossy

KStar- Congrats on the new job, your fortunes are turning,


----------



## Shelleylouise73

KStar - CONGRATS ON THE NEW JOB!! x


----------



## KStar

Thankyou So much ladies..... Now the biggest hurdle to get through.... I was glad to do something today as the 2ww is driving me mad.,.. Hence an afternoon with my m-I-law... 

Mrs mossey.... I think the line is just gonna get better..,. I however will not be testing until the day or even day after......

I will be back on later ladies and I have a huge dilema I need to share with u all!!'


----------



## Nattee

Well done Kstar and congrats on the new job. Look like this is your lucky month  

Nonnie im glad you are feeling better. Big relief isnt it. The stims will take care of your follies growing dont you worry! Make sure you are drinking plenty of water though...2-3 litres a day. Helps the meds make there way through our bodies and work more efficiently. And just be healthy, no naughty drinks whilst producing you lovely eggs! Oh and if you exercise pull off a bit now. Need the blood to be flowing to your uterus and ovaries. Exercise diverts the blood flow to your muscles etc. Keep your tum nice and warm  

Whats wrong with POAS ladies?! I peed on a stick dont worry, if your preggers (which of course you are  ) it will tell you! Mine was stick test.

Good to hear everyone sound upbeat.... and for those worrying about sore boobs DONT! Mine were killing before et and immediatley after et so its clearly nothing to do with being pregnant. Rarely do we get any sypmtons till 6-8 weeks. So if your boobs dont hurt, be grateful and DONT WORRY!


----------



## helana74

Sarahlou-let's stay strong together and resist the sticks!

Do clear blue only do digital now? 

X


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - Just popped down to postbox and got your cd's - thank you so much x x x


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing well and not going too   . It seems like my clinic do things differently to every other one when it comes to tests. I have to take my first morning urine to the clinic where they test it whilst I get blood test done. Then you see the nurse who tells you if it's positive or negative, if positive you get another blood test arranged, if negative follow up is arranged. I'm on the NHS as well. It does mean they have shorter 2ww last time it was 11 days on 2 day embies, this time its 12 because they do pregnacy tests on tuesday and thursday only. I never test early as I've still got to go to the clinic whether it's positive or negative.

Lots of luck to those testing tomorrow.
salx


----------



## Mr_M

Hi all

Me and Mrs_M have had a good cry since her horrid AF started. We think its actually better to know this way rather than to have go through the whole pee stick drama on Fri. Ever since her AF happened I kept asking if it was getting lighter or if the cramps where getting less. They didn't or haven't.  

This whole thing has made me love her even more. I am stunned at her courage and determination. Her will to have a baby I knew, her head down attitude and positivity throughout this all has blown me away. I not only love her more but she is actually my hero now for her courage. 

We are just like you. We just want to have a baby. We see it everywhere and its not much to ask. Yet its so HARD to get there. We male partners may appear insenstive, sometimes we are. But we are trying to cope in our own way. As you are. If you accept that your emotions are way off line during the 2ww please forgive us. We are like you. Our emotions are confused. Worried, hating to see you hurt, wanting to give you what you want more than anything. We do love you.

We join the queue of BFN's. If you get a BFP rejoice. We celebrate with you because we know what it means.

I wish I could get all girls in 2ww into one big room together for an hour. We could so hug each other.

Good luck to you all. May your God give you sticky ones.    

Mr_M


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mr_M - So sweet and Mrs_M is lucky to have you!!    you both still get your BFP x

Im so angry right now..... just been speaking to my friend of ** and she has really upset me! She said ''pick yourself up shel'' I have gone mad at her because im clearly still upset and its ok for her as she has a 6 month old baby now and i have supported her through her pregnancy and a year ago i also supported her and went with her for an abortion!!!!!!!! Ive been there for her and really dont think she knows / understands how im feeling and what im going through!!!


----------



## helana74

Mr M-your post has moved me to tears and i just pray that one day very soon you and Mrs M will get your longed for baby. Life does seem very unfair when we embark on any assisted reproduction path but I'm a great believer that we will all get our longed for babies one day and the tears we have shed along the way and all the toil we have had to go through will make us the very best parents we can be and we will love our children even more, making each moment count and not taking anything for granted.

I think your wife is so lucky to have you and I think most of our partners think the same as you but can't always find the words. 

H


----------



## Rhubarb04

Mr_M  What a LOVELY couple you are and thank you for getting the male perspective over as well.  We are all sending you guys virtual hugs alot.

Shelley - breathe in and breathe out.  Who is the bigger person here.  Nuff said.  People don't understand, they wont and that's why there are lovely places like here where we all do understand and where we can all sympathise.  Don't blame your friend - its a waste of that lovely positive energy you exude.  Just understand that she doesn't understand (does that make sense?) and hopefully never will. :0) 

Right girls.  I'm off to Boots/Superdrug.  God, I'm sweating (with fear) as I type this!  my first pregnancy test.  Lets hope it a good omen! 

Have now jabbed my boobs about 30 times today - nope - still not sore!

XX


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Rhubarb04 - Thanks, just real hard when your BF doesnt understand!! And now im upset cos it hurt!!

DO NOT TEST UNTIL TOMORROW (however tempted you are lol)

x


----------



## bertiantonio

Mr M - your post has just bought me (and I'm sure many others on here) to tears.  I am so sad for yourself and your wife, you are so clearly supporting each other through this.  My husband and I were devastated when my last IVF ended in twin ectopic but we supported each other, like you, and got through the tears, anger and heartache and here we are again 3 months on about to transfer tomorrow and (if its possible) even more excited.

Remember you have each other to keep your dream alive.  Dont give up, try again when you are both ready and one day you will become most deserving parents that will truly set great examples to your future family.

Good luck with everything that is yet to come.

Many many hugs
Berti xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Mr M that was so touching and said so well     

Shelly hope your ok 

Pinniforum everyones hg levels when preg are different some low and some high , there are loads of people that have had digital and normal pee sticks for OTD , when they done the tests the digital showed up neg , while the normal ones were positive , alot of girls on ff said they should be banded as they are very misleading , but the main reason i think we all like useing them is cause we like to see the PREG sign 
Also when you test they give you the levels of hg in your urine ,and it comes up how many weeks you are on , alot of times the levels dont go up , and then naturaly women panick thinking there is something wrong , as for me the levels went down due to drinking so much water lol , and i had a bad few weeks , personally i wouldnt use them again 
Everyones HG levels are different and some take longer to rise than others , i just think its hard enough going through TX and worring about everything , with out adding to it with them alwful digital ones

Just wouldnt want one of yous lovley ladies to get to OTD and get a neg with one of them and then cause yourself unnessary worry , i am that afraid of pee sticks and testing that i did one first response and the hospital one and thats it lol lol


----------



## helana74

Shelley-don't waste any of your energy on it. Some people are so insensitive sometimes, for instance one of my DH friends wives constantly moans because she's not yet pregnant and they have only been trying 3 months plus she is fully aware that I'm going through IVF! I have had to pretty much avoid her until my OTD in case I say something rude which I would regret later.

Unless people are going through the pain of this they have absolutely no idea.

Stay strong honey
X


----------



## Kitten 80

Shell   I am sorry your friend is being unsensative


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Maybe it is me too as whenever she talks about her son (which is all the time) i just cant seem to listen!!! Its driving me crazy!! Like for example last week when i did the early hpt (day af arrived) i was crying so much and she was talking high pitched to her son whilst i had phoned her for some support! 

x


----------



## Kitten 80

thats horrible hon that is no true friend   I have one like that.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its really hurt me! How can she just expect me to snap out of it!


----------



## Nattee

Glad you got the cds Shelley... enjoy! As for your friend there is just no possible way in the world anyone could appreciate this unless they have experienced it themselves. You could give them a minute by minute account of what you are doing and how you are feeling and they would still not even come close to understanding. That is not their fault BUT they could issue some tact and sensitivity. It only takes a decent human being to do that, not someone of experience. It sounds very selfish and as we have established she cleary has no idea. In honesty if she is a friend you see a lot or are close to id be inclined to speak or mail her and explain this is not something you can just brush under the carpet, you are grieving. That you appreciate you cant possibly understand, but please can she appreciate how fragile you are right now and to handle with care!

I think we all have friends guilty of such behaviour. I have a friend that started trying for children 18 months or more after we did. And in the 2/3 months she had to try she became my best buddy wanting to talk about her frustration in not being successful and drain me of knowledge id earned on helpful tips to catch. When she got pregnant after 3 months i was quickly forgotten! Never even asks how im getting on. She knew i went through the test ordeal last year again, scans every morning for a week and not once did she ask after me. Then this may on hols with a group of friends she was about 6 months pg, and she knew i was on a wait for ivf. Other friends there were planning to start trying for babies after this coming xmas or weddings next year and she announced to them... oo you girls will be able to have my maternity clothes when im done because you'll be next. ER HELLO.... REMEMBER ME! Have i been written off? I was deeply hurt and peed off. I dont want her dirty cast offs anyway  But i got over it because i think if she REALLY knew how it felt to try and concieve for this long or how it feels to be around every talking babies, scans, pregnancy im sure she may have given it more thought!

But thats what we are all here for hun   We may have not known each other very long or even met but we share something with each other we could never even share with our closest most loved friends. And that makes what we all share VERY speacial     If you need me to hunt her down and kick her ****... then just say the word   xx


----------



## Nattee

Mr M thank you for giving us your take. Its really nice to hear the mail perspective. I think you guys try to be so strong for us it gets forgotten just how emotional and hard this is for you too. It took me a few weeks to wake up and realise that just because i have to do most the work and am feeling every side affect or twinge it doesnt mean he is not just as anxious and scared of the end result. It only really occured to me when i noticed his patience wearing thin with everyone and everything else and id never seem him like that, on analysing i figured it out... he feels just like i do but doesnt want to burden me with his fears!

Its really nice you feel that way and Mrs M is a very lucky lady, but by all accounts it sounds like you are very lucky man   Your wife has been truly courageous and i hope your pain eases soon and you will find the heart to try again bacause this does work and you are one step closer as hard as that may be to believe right now.

So... nice for us to know how the boys are feeling and how much they care about us. BUT also a kick up the booty for us to rememeber our wonderful boys are  also going through hell and need just as much tlc!


----------



## Rhubarb04

Shelley - GOD no pee police needed in this corner!  You'll probably have to send one round to MAKE me do it!!! HAHA  X


----------



## bertiantonio

Nattee - Thanks honey, I am so gonna be watching the video every day!!  I cant wait for DH to get home so can show him.

ALL those of you testing tomorrow I am so so so excited for you and have everything crossed.

Berti


----------



## bertiantonio

KStar - forgot to say WEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEE getting the jobspin

Berti


----------



## helana74

Berti  - Good luck for tomorrow, you will be PUPO before you know it.

Rhubarb04 - Don't even think about testing until tomorrow!!  Please, please, please don't!  I don't have sore boobs either but that's perfectly normal so don't worry.

Nattee - I think you are one of the wisest ladies I have ever come across!  

AFM, been having really flutterly like sensations all afternoon, not painful just noticeable.  Better than the strong cramps of yesterday I suppose.  The worst thing is that I am coming down with a cold, my thoat is so sore it hurts to talk but I determined that this won't affect my lovely single little embyro from staying strong and nesstling in nice and tight.

Am 100% not testing until Sunday. After watching the video you recommended last night every time I feel a cramp I am visualising the embry doing its thing.

Thankfully DH is cooking tonight as he was out until midnight with clients last night and I had to fend for myself so am going to put my feet up and watch telly for a bit.

x


----------



## Mr_M

We need someone to report a BFP

It would make our BFN easier to cope with.


----------



## Mr_M

Is there a room where I can go now? Failed 2ww.


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya,

I'm sorry for you BFN we have the following boards here to help you.

Negitive Cycle ~ CLICK HERE 
Inbetween Cycles ~ CLICK HERE 
Peer Support for any post treatment questions ~CLICK HERE


----------



## Autumn Jade

Hi all, just had ET today so thinking this may be the right group/ page to join, except everyone seems ready to test- 2 weeks seems soooo far away! Anyone else just had ET??


----------



## KStar

Evening everyone....

Thanks for all your kind words... It has really been nice....

Mr M..... Those were the most sincere and touching words I have read in a long time... I read them earlier ar my in-laws house and it nearly bought a tear to my eye.... I had to compose myself before anyone asked questions. You and Mrs M are very lucky to share the amazing spirit, love and compassion that you both have. Please give her and yourself  a massive hug from me.... and also time to get through this awful and difficult time.... 

Nattee... thanks for the cd.... just got in and was really glad to see it....

Ladies, I'm sorry for not doing anymore personals..... I'm feeling really down at the moment....      .... sitting here with tears rolling down my eyes.... I really want this and am so so scared of the outcomes..... I've been trying to keep a really brave face for so long now but dont feel that I can keep it up at the moment.... DH has gone to play football and I just got in from the in-laws.... but just feel really crap..... Why do we have to go through this pain and suffering?? It hurts so much!!!!   

KStar


----------



## clairec1154

It is really interesting reading everyones methods of testing from the clinic's.  Most of you seem to be going to the clinic for a test.  My private clinic have given me two home tests and told me to ring and let them know the outcome.  Hmm thinking I am getting poor service yet again!

 to everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## bertiantonio

Autumn Jade - I am having ET today, yipeee!!!!!!!  Its a 5day transfer so I a little nervous to know my little embies made it all the way - still only gotta wait till 09.30 and I will be able to bring them home in my belly!!  So we will be on track together just about.  Look forward to harding our sympton watching.

KStar - Oh honey, please try not to get down, its a hard time.  Get your DH to give you a big hug and try and try stay positive.

Good luck to everyone else who testing today and those of you not due to test yet - STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICK!!!!

Hugs to everyone,

Berti x

Good luck to everyone testing today.

BERTI


----------



## bertiantonio

Oops Autumn Jade that should of said 'sharing our sympton watching'.


----------



## Rhubarb04

Ummm so i tested (remember girls....I have NEVER got this far before in my life, so it was my first pregnancy test).......there is the FAINTEST line (like you have to tip it in the light to see it - so technically thats cheating right?!) - what does that mean?  I've done 3 tests (ahhhh now I get why we all pee on so many sticks!) = all 3 the same.....but its FAINT, like a whisper compared to the other line and I am 11dpt 5 day blast so surely if it was positive it would be bold  Confused and scared.....


----------



## Rhubarb04

DH thinks its a yes, I think its a no.  Can I call my clinic and get a blood test done (we are happy to pay?!) - do you think they would allow?  If i got one done at my GP.....it would take days right? X


----------



## rjmett

Rhubarb honey - a line is a line!!!

The trigger shot will certainly be out of your system by now so the only way you can have a second line is if there is a lovely little embryo in there making the hcg hormone!!!
On all of the tests you can buy (not sure which you used?) it says the line can be the same darkness or a little fainter than the control line & it is still a positive.

You are scared to believe it but it sounds good to me 

I'd recommend getting a digi test so you can see it in words rather than interpreting lines.

Oh and also natural daylight will show the line up better!

congrats hun 

LizE - 2ww buddy - how you getting on hun?


----------



## carole99

Rhubarb, that definitely sounds like a positive, otherwise why would there be a line even if it's faint? I think you should phone your clinic as soon as they open and go for a blood test. I can't se why that would be a problem. If they won't do it is there another private clinic in your area that you could go to for a blood test? Just to confirm it so you can celebrate properly!  

Well done though, a line is a line! xxx

I'm just getting ready to leave for my blood test and I'm so nervous, I hardly slept and can't stop shaking! I need to get a grip on myself before work, patients won't like me shaking!!!

I'll post this afternoon and let you know how it goes.

Good luck to all other testers


----------



## Nattee

GOOD LUCK CAROLE....Lets have that BFP girl!    

Well done Rhubarb, if a line appears faint or not its detected pregnancy hormones in your pee pee... wooo hoo! 

Berti how lovely your embies are coming home for you too love and nuture! Hope the et goes well.  When you get home dont forget to watch the vid of implantation. Positive visualisation! I was also told by my acu woman to watch something funny as research shows laughter helps!  So have a funny a day!

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy

Autumn jade the same for you ^ ... and good luck on your 2ww 

Kstar sorry you're having a bady day. Unfortunately the downs come as often as the ups. Hopefully you are feeling better today? Get that cd on when you can that will help you relax and make you feel more positive. xxx

/links


----------



## helana74

Rhubarb04 - A line is a line honey!!!  Well done honey, bet you are glad you held off and didn't test early.  I don't think it matters how strong or not the line is, the fact that its there is all that counts.  I would probably get myself a private blood test if you are really worried but i reckon the result will be the same.

Carole99 - Good luck today, be calm and keep that strong PMA going.

KStar - I am sorry that you are feeling upset but I felt like you last Friday and I think its perfectly normal.  I think its because up until ET, we almost have a routine with injections, scans, tests etc and little steps that we need to get too but after ET is almost an anti-climax and we realise that we are now on our own until OTD (anti climax is probably the wrong word but you probably know what I mean) - Zita West says that most women get quite tearful about 4 days after ET for this reason.  Just take each day as it comes - I have a good feeling about you xx

Berti - Good luck with the ET today, remember to drink lots of water and relax, v.important.

AutumnJade - Congratulations on the ET an you will get tons of support on this wonderful thread, all the ladies are inspirational and lovely.

Mrs M - How you doing today?  Did you do another test this morning?

Nattee - Hope you are doing ok and enjoying your 1st week of being officially pregnant!

AFM, 2 more sleeps left until OTD!  Am getting very nervous and feel quite nauseas this morning but I think its the nerves and cyclogest.  I had a really weird pain in both my legs last night, very strange indeed.  
  
Hope anyone I have missed is doing well this morning, almost the weekend ladies and its going to be a lovely warm weekend so we should all make the most of it.
x


----------



## Rhubarb04

sobbing - they cant fit me in for a blood test till monday :0(


----------



## impatientlady

Rhubarb04 a line is a line, and mine started off faint as well.  Honestly, it takes a while to sink in and feel real but is sounds positive for you.  

AFM OTD today and it's officially a  

Phoned the hospital and they have booked me in for a six week scan on 20th October.  No blood test required aparently.

Whoopppeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pinniforum

Woo hoo Roo.....what test did you use? Was  it an early one? There are loads of private clinics that you could go to.....do an Internet search for one near to you. As I said to Mrs M a line is a line. 

I had lots of good twinges yesterday, but feeling a bit af like today. It's so flippin scary. 

Helena, can't believe it is OTD for you 2moro, how come everyone elses 2WW seems to go much quicker than your own?!?! Enjoy the wedding you are going to tomorrow, and everything crossed for Sunday.

KStar, sorry you are feeling low. Tell us about your new job. When do you start that?

Love and luck to all

Pinni x


----------



## helana74

ImpatientLady  - That is stupendous news, well done!!  I am so happy for you.

Rhubarb04 - You need to relax and enjoy the fact that you have your longed for BFP!  Do another test tomorrow morning but you are pregnant, the line is there.  You have done it!!!

Pinni - I too have twinges and think its normal.  I have 2 more sleeps left, tonight and tomorrow and then will be testing first thing Sunday morning.  Just tried on my dress for the wedding tomorrow and I look 3 months gone (IVF is cruel sometimes!), its all the bloating from the drugs but can't afford to go out and buy another one. I will just have to say to everyone that I starved myself silly to get in my own wedding dress 5 weeks ago and I have just gorged myself on cakes and cheese ever since, hahahaha!

Good luck to anyone else who is testing today.

xx


----------



## Rhubarb04

I just took a pic and sent it to my friend who has had all the ivf and she said to be cautious - only because she has been in same situ as me!  Can anyone PM me their mobile number and I will text it to you....its so faint it should be more than that at the dates I am?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

impatientlady - CONGRATULATIONS on confirmed BFP!!!

X X


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Rhubarb04 -Id go get a digital test if i was you!! x x


----------



## IGWIN79

A lines and line i think you have your BFP hun , mine was week to thought mine was neg until looking at it agin a few mins later


----------



## Autumn Jade

Berti, oooohhh goood luck today!! ooh, a 5 day transfer- I couldn't even get my clinic to do a 3 day, but in the end it made no difference cause i only got 2 eggs, and one didn't fertilise properly but my embie that went back was perfect grade one- was sooo worried it'd be poorer quality as clinic tried cancelling procedure to do low number & therefore I expected low quality but...ooh, please please please be sticky lil emby! I got really teary after they put it in- they show you an image of embie on one screen then you can see the scan on the other, so I actually saw the little drop go into my womb, then the nurses left for me to 'rest' and just became totally overwhelmed with it all- it's taken us nearly 2 years to get to this day and there it is, our lil emby, inside me    ... Can't wait to hear how you got on 

Rhubarb, congratulations, a line is a line indeed!! But do get a blood test done if for nothing other than to put your mind to rest sweetie- you don't need the stress x x and I'd recommend getting another one the next day so they can check the hormone levels rising properly, you may need to ask for this but it's worth doing just so you know everything's ok x oooh, just saw your 8.00 post- I'd go with Helena on the re-test tomoz tip, invest in a good, ealr detection one and keep positive and calmly busy today x x I'll be thinking of you  

Impatient lady- congratualtions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Impatience really is a virtue then!! So what are your tips for someone just starting their 2ww I'l try anything!!

Nattee, thanks for the link- I'm going to concentrate on visualising it shedding it's outer layer and implanting. Love the laughter tip so here's a link to a funny bird on UTube- love this guy's evil laugh! 




Clare, when I got a BFP it was detected first on home test, Clear Blue, (day25 natural conception), on my doctors one (day 2 but not on the one the hospital (NHS) did on day 35! Verdict: as long as it's a good quality test the result is the important thing, but have just re-read your post and you're private so yes, I see your point! Ha! PMA tho huni, it is about the result after all 

Does anyone else talk to theirs or is it only me?   I'm doing the Zita West meditation/ visualisation thing and I guess I've just extended it 

Ok everyone, have a fab day and wishing loads of pma & laughter to one and all!!   

/links


----------



## Nattee

Congrats on those bfps..... GET IN!!!

Rhubarb why dont you test again tomorrow with first pee pee of day? The hormone levels are constantly rising now so should be a stronger one. You are either pregger or not there is no such thing as.... you might be on a test. If i lines appeared pg hormone detected. Try not to stress... not good for the baby!


----------



## Autumn Jade

Rubarb- sorry, that's meant to say early detection one x x


----------



## Rhubarb04

i did one that u can do up to six days early!  now on the phone to the std clinic (haha so ironic!) to see if they can offer me an earlier blood test!!!! All the private ones I have called are 3 days till results :0(


----------



## Rhubarb04

ARGH I wish I still lived in London!  I could get this sorted in no time.  no one does it. s*** S*** S***.  God luck everyone else - I'm soo jealous of your blood tests XXX


----------



## IGWIN79

Rubarb have you phoned the clinic you had tx with , they should be able to do a blood test for you ?


----------



## Rhubarb04

yes they wont do till Mon/Tues


----------



## Pinniforum

Rhubarb, I know it's hard, I was the same, but you are too late for it to be from your ovulation trigger and sometimes implantation happens later than others so the line could be fainter? Did you do just one test?

Helena, I am sure you don't look 3 months, but what about a wrap or something to wear as a long scarf at any times you might feel people might notice. That's what I did when I was stimming and my stomach blew up like a balloon just before I went out one night, with no time to change my outfit! It made me feel much  comfortable.

Pinni x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ive seen that and Im FUMING!!! Blood is boiling!!!       

Ive emailed in lol


----------



## debsxxx

hi  

can i join your lovely thread, im currently in the dreaded 2WW. OTD 18th Oct

thanks debs xxx


----------



## Rhubarb04

Sent the pic of all my tests to Flozzie and she has confirmed that she thinks I am preggers! omg.  going to get digital test and do that tomorrow.......xxxx


----------



## helana74

Hi SarahLou
That is very lovely to say that I'm a strong person but I think a lot of that is to do with having my DH by my side. When I have been in tears, which has been quite often, he has comforted me and made me truly believe that we will get that BFP.

I'm very lucky to have him and although he was a bit slow at first in getting up to speed with all this, he's now a walking expert on IVF which makes it a lot easier to cope during this never ending 2ww.

I'm just trying to takes things one step at a time and each step we get to is a little bit closer to that BFP. 

Stay strong, don't be tempted to test early and hold on in there.

X


----------



## Pinniforum

Rhubarb and all really, not sure if thus is obvious or not, but instead of POAS, PIAP (pee in a pot). You can then use multiple tests - it gave me much more confidence to see the result on mire than on different brand, and also means you can do it again later in the day.

Unreal how unsympathetic are about ivf, until someone they know are affected. My very mild mannered mum had a right go at my aunt (who didn't know about my IVF) and said something along the lines if, "what if it was your daughter". My aunt sent me a lovely note this time around!

Pinni x

Pinni x


----------



## Kitten 80

Well done impatientlady how comes you get your scan that early i am having mine on the 21st i will be just over 7 weeks.


----------



## helana74

Sarahlou-I had to read your post a few times as I am so impressed with how far you have come after all that heartache. You are doing so well and I am sure your brother would be so proud of you. 

I too was pretty much told that my eggs were past it at the age of 36 but I think it's my stubborn nature to prove the docs wrong and here I am on the 2ww. 

We both have an excellent chance of getting that BFP and we must never give up.
X


----------



## bertiantonio

Well I cant believe it, I finished typing all my personals and somehow I lost it!!!!! ARGHH

Anyway ladies I am pleased to say I have 2 perfect blastocysts onboard in my belly!  Was really worried this morning they would be ok, but all fine and now I cant take care of them!!!


Nattee - Thanks so much I am gonna watch the implantation video again today as that should be happening possibly tonight/tomorrow.  Will get some comedy dvds out as well then, especially as I am going to milk this best rest malarchy!

Rhubard - I agree with the others, surely a line is a line.

Impatientlady - How Absolutely fab, Im sooooo happy for you.  

Autumn Jade - Dont worry in just a little under 2weeks you will be peeing on a stick and looking at your BFP.  I was emotional too today, as we got to see Thing 1 and Thing 2 as well.  Wow amazing, didnt get that last time.  Funny thing was the Doc and the E/gist both started calling them Thing 1 and Thing 2 too.   Im glad we can support each other on here.

Today is a good day.

Hugs to everyone   

BERTI XX


----------



## chazrab

Im worried already,  I'm only 2dp3dt and Im not feeling well today.  Ive got constant cramps in my stomach and nausea when I stand.

Any advice pleeeaaase!!!


----------



## KStar

Hi Ladies....

Hope everyone is well today...

Rhubarb.... I hope your mind has been put to rest somewhat.... REtest again tomorrow.... It is so hard when its so faint and all u want is something concrete that says BFP... I do think it is a BFP however!!!!! 

Sarah-Lou.... That is so touching... You have gone through so much yet you are here and that is amazing.... This is so going to be your time!!! Its os unfortunate how life deals some very cruel cards to us but its the people around us that helps us through this. Your husband must be an amazing person and togther you will get the happiness you deserve....

Helena... Hope you have a fab day tomorrow hunny.... ITs set to be a good day and Im sure you will look stunning.... I was thinking today that I wish I had come and said hello to you that day in hospital... never mind.... I also am praying for the fab news on Sunday.... I do have really good vibes about you!!! Glad to hear DH is helping you through this....

Mrs M... Any more positive results??

Impatient lady... excellent... you have a scan already... its all go now!!!!

Nattee.... You are a god send.... the CD worked its magic today.... Thanks so much hunny...

Pinni... How are you doing hun?? when is OTD?? I think you are one day before me... 

Debs... WEclome.... Very supportive thread.... will get you through the lows and the highs...

AFM...Feeling much better.... I had a morning to myself and spent time listening to Zita West... DH cam home last night to find me on the sofa in tears... He thought something really bad had happened.... He then gave me lots of hugs...PMA and then made lots of wise cracks that cheered me u. I then had a shower and went to bed early...Im looking forward to my new job.
Im a social worker and applied for a senior social worker/assitant team manager post in an old team i used to work in. It means only have two/three families i will work with but the rest with be managerial tasks... At least less time out and about.. What do peole have planed at the weekend??


----------



## bertiantonio

chazrab - its probably implantation cramps honey.  With a 3DT the embie floats around a bit for couple days or so before it implants, so thats probably what it is.  Dont worry honey its a good thing coz the nestling down nicely.

Berti x


----------



## chazrab

Thank you so much, I thougt it was too early for implantation  

This is my first time so just not sure what to expect.  You are all such great support.


----------



## Hope71

Please can anyone help, I had 2 blasts transferred on 25th Sept and was told to do test in 14 days which will be tomorrow but I started spotting bleeding on weds, rang hospital and they said to test yesterday which I did and came up a BFN, we are both so heartbroken, seeing DH crying on stairs nearly finished me off. Have still not had AF but there was not even a faint line. Hospital have said to test again tomorrow if still no AF, but it feels pretty pointless as surely there would have been some kind of line if it was BFP.

Just feel so heartbroken.

Mr M, you are an amazing man and I know how hard this must be for you both. My dh is also amazing, me and Mrs M are really lucky.


----------



## KStar

Hope.... So sorry hun... Was it your own test or one the clinic gave you From what I have read the clinic onces are not so good... I suggest getting some better ones and if no AF have come maybe consider getting a blood test??  Sorry I cant be anymore help.... I pray things get better...

KStar


----------



## helana74

Hope-71
I am so sorry. I know it must feel like it's all over but I do think you must test again like your hospital said. There are other women on here who have had the same as you and then go on to have their BFP. You and your husband must try and stay strong for each other as you will get through this whatever happens. X


----------



## Hope71

The test was one I bought which was a clear blue one, hospital didn't give us anything. Can't help but feel it 's a BFN.


----------



## Hope71

Thanks Helena, didn't know if people had been in this situation before with not even having a faint line,  just can't allow myself to get too excited only to be disappointed again, that might just be my warped coping strategy.
Good luck for your OTD, sending you lots of positive vibes. X


----------



## helana74

Hope-please dont give up yet x


----------



## LizE

Hi All
Will take time to read everyone's news later. just posting same as I did on Sept/Oct buddies thread.

Wanted to let you all know we have BFP from blood test!! (I don't know how to make it flash!) Thank you for all of your support over the last 2 weeks.

Word of warning re POAS - when we rang clinic and they said results not yet in DH lost his cool and said "POAS, I cannot bare it!" the stick came up negative, and phone rang before I was off the loo (tmi?) with the nurse to tell us it was positive. Over the next hour, the faintest, faintest cross has appeared on the stick, but it should have been abandoned at 10 mins anyway.  My point is - it's still too early even on blood test day. Take heed ladies!


----------



## WinnieThePooh

Hi all - hope I can join you all in 2WW.  I had 2 embies put back yesterday but am confused.  How do I know what my OTD is?  My clinic just told me to call them and let me know the result...


----------



## helana74

LizE-that's great news, congratulations to you and your DH.

Unfortunately my clinic only tells us to use the sticks!
X


----------



## Kitten 80

Normally 14 days after et hon


----------



## Shelleylouise73

LizE - CONGRATS !!!!!

Im so not feeling 'with it' at moment!!! Just want to hybernate until xmas eve lol and skip Oct/nov and beginning of dec x


----------



## Pinniforum

Hammersmith hospital OTD is 16 days after ec. Just to add to LizE's post (congrats LizE, fab result!) blood tests will always be able to detect much much lower levels of hcg. This is why hh make you wait 16 after ec before POAS. I think some clinics will use blood tests earlier on. 

Hope, sorry to hear what you are going thru, it's so confusing isn't it. To see our dh's upset is so painful isn't it. Take care of yourself and your dh. We are thinking of you. 

Kstar, glad to hear dh's wise cracks cheered you up! my OTD is next Thursday (14th) tho I absolutely have to go to work that day so will probably do it the day after. 
Pinni x


----------



## carole99

Hi everyone,

It's a   for us too! So happy. This is my 5th treatment and I was starting to lose faith so over the moon. WOOHOO!!!

LizE, fabulous news, delighted for you too!    

Everyone else, I will catch up on your posts and be back later. Hope all well. xxx


----------



## bertiantonio

LizE congrats.  I agree blood tests are a lot more sensitive than pee stick.  Last time my clinic tested me on day 12 first but if having a home test I was to wait till 14. 

WinniethePooh - did you have a 3 day transfer yesterday or a 5 day?  If 3 day then you should add on 14 days from that before doing a home test or if a 5day then should be 12 I reckon.  However thats for home tests, normally the blood test can be done at clinic 2 days earlier than this. This is how I see it anyway

I had 5 day today and am going for a blood test 18th.  I want to get that first blood done anyway coz then I can calculate what the number should be from there and by going to docs every now and again I can see whether Im in line.

Shelleylouise - think I'm with you on that one!!! but hybernate somewhere hot would be lovely.

Hope - keep strong both of you and do another test tomorrow.

KStar - new job sounds fab   

Bertie 

Berti


----------



## bertiantonio

Oh Carole99, so so so happy for you


----------



## bertiantonio

Do we have any lists running on here ladies? 

If we do can I update by stats please i.e.......
I need to add my OTD for 18th gonna go clinic on 10th day following 2 x 5day blasts.

Berti


----------



## helana74

Carole99-that's fantastic news and I am positively delighted for you. I just knew it would be a success for you. X


----------



## KStar

Hey Guys...

Pinni... my OTD is 11 days after ET... I think its to do with EC.... and whether ET is 2/3 or 5 days..... 

Winnithepooh... best to call your clinic and ask them... They tell us at Hammersmith Hospital when to test.... 

Carole.... Congrats.... Woo hoo....

Liz E contgrats to you too.... this is fab news for all...... It really has lifted my spirits... 

KStar


----------



## Autumn Jade

Bertie- well done you! Two perfect Things! Oooh, what if they both stick?? I was hoping for twins, I'm 39 & this is our last chance so getting a two in one package seemed like a good deal, but will be sssooo super happy with one too!! Your clinic sound funny- mine are nice but just look at you kindly when you make a joke! And lovin your group hug icon- how'd you do _that_?? 9 posts since I started writing- I am sloow! Loving your dancin banana though- you are the icon queen!

Chazrab- Yup, sounds implantation to me, my fingers crossed for you huni x x

Carol- omg, congratulations- your 5th attempt!! You are an inspiration, Whhhhuuu-hoooooo!!!!!

Lize- Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was quite tempted to buy some pee sticks in Boots this morning (  I'm only on day2 after 2day embie put back- but nothing like being prepared!), but will keep your cautionary tale in mind x x Well done 

Hope- so sorry, I do feel for you x x - don't want to give false hope but sometimes a bit of bleeding happens in a healthy pregnancy and your test was early......   

KStar- well done on your new job, will that cut down the stress? I run a group of childcare centres and fully appreciate how stressful Social Work can be x x I'm listening To Zita West too and keep falling asleep during the music bit- have done better since et tho- managed to stay awake! I keep singing the David Bowie song 'Kooks' to embie, but it makes me cry!

Sarah-Lou, my heart goes out to you, I wish you and DH all the very very best for a bfp x

Hi to Debs & Winnie- I feel like a fraud saying 'welcome' as I'm new on here too, on day 2 of the 2ww with one two day old transfer (hope that makes sense- am not au fait with all the abbreviations yet!!) I'm really happy to have people to share things with though- I avoid most of my friends as they all have babies just bursting out of them (and give me really helpful 'advice' like, 'eat brazil nuts and wear rose quartz, that worked for us'   - oh, I should just get NHS to prescribe that then shall I? Yes, job done! ) Anyway, PMA, calm..!

I went and had accupuncture this morning, then when all the needles were in the woman offered to do reiki on me too as she said I still looked quite hyper and it's important to relax! I appreciate her honesty and I don't know if it worked or not but I do feel less 'flappy' now! So am just trying to chill a bit, got some M&S snacks and going to watch an afternoon movie  wow- haven't done that for years! Bring on the stress free lifestyle!!


----------



## Nattee

Well done carole and Liz E   That is the BEST news! I could have told you it was going to be a bfp!     Enjoy every moment wish you both very healthy and happy pregnancies   xx


----------



## KStar

Autumn Jade....Just read your post and I got the most positive vibe coming from you..... I hope you keep that going throughout.... I have steered clear of tv this week.... well almost... I have a stupid essay to write for some course I also began some months ago.... Done all my reading and written half of it.... so have been trying to do that as well!!!! 
Im hoping it will be less stress in terms of visiting families and dealing with the emotional stress that comes with that... I will retin three cases I have, which only one will pull at my heart strings along the way..... The rest of the time is going to be management stress which hopefully wont be to draining.... My famous last words!!!! haha
Where do you manage the children centres must be a joy and also painful at times.... 

KStar


----------



## helana74

Autumn Jade-Am loving the name! I truly believe in acupuncture and always finds it chills me out really well.

KStar-it's so annoying that both of us were too nervous to say hello that time at HH! Hopefully neither of us will ever see each other sat in reception ever again ( when we get our BFP). Def up for meeting up in Nov and hopefully we can compare pregnancy symptoms. It's hard not to get down during this process but your DH sounds amazing and making you laugh is exactly what you need. I've no idea how you have got through this with the job that you do. All I do is sell over priced houses for people which is hardly stressful compared to you. I think you are and will do brilliantly.

AFM, my sore throat is getting worse and I've been having hot flushes this afternoon so am going to be super lazy and get a take away tonight and take it easy.
X


----------



## bertiantonio

Hey Autumn Jade (Can I call your AJ or Jade or Aut)    I just being really lazy.

One emmbie is all you need AJ, so think positive!!!!  I doing the laying on sofa bit as well, gotta milk it as much as I reckon.  Think my DH gonna make pasta and sauce tonight, think I gonna talk him in to getting a take away curry, could always pretent I got cravings already       

If you look about the box you type your message in there are some little smileys there - underneath it says more; if you click here you will get lots more.

Go on give it a go!!  

Berti


----------



## KStar

Helena.... Thanks so much hun!!!!! look at us grown women acting like little children who cant talk to one another.... lol.... I echo that we never have to sit in that room waiting for supressed scans or 5 day blood tests again!!!! lol..... As lovely as they are....
Yeah Job has its ups and downs.... but there is some really good pleasure in it when families really appreciate the support and finally make a change.... i love the happy endings when I get to say to my families.... "No offence but I hope I never see you again!!!".... they echo my feelings lol.... 
Dont knock your job... im sure you have your fair share of nutters you have to deal with!!! i remember when me and DH were buying our house... I became this deranged witch.... lol...    . Im sure our estate agent wanted to    me a few times
Enjoy the takeway..... and have a fab day tomorrow... I will so be thinking of you Sunday morning!!!!        

Bertie.... milk it as much as poss... So far this week I have not had to cook once.... DH has said, however, once im back at work.... he expects his meals to return... lol... he wasnt serious by the way!!! 


KStar....


----------



## bertiantonio

KStar - I am gonna string it out as long as I can!  Funny you and Helena were in the same clinic and not speak to each other - the things we do eh. Think I need to    ya heads together.  lol

Bertie


----------



## Pinniforum

Carole - many congrats on your BFP. You give me hope as this is my 5th round too!

KStar - 16 days after egg collection - you did day 5 transfer right? Then your OTD is 11 days? Makes it 16 days total!

Enjoy all your curries/takeaways ladies.

Pinni x


----------



## Autumn Jade

Ahhww, KStar, thank you  am completely going to over iconise this post- big thanks to Bertie  who kindly (perhaps you'll regret it tho !!) showed me where to find them- hilarious-  I'm just going to spend two weeks putting daft smilies on everything!  lol x I work in East Dorset & Bournemouth, I don't get to work with the kids much any more, except if there's a problem/ short of cover, I do mostly the recruitment, training, accounting & finances & everything else that others say 'That's not my job' to! I know what you mean about emotional stress from families- I used to work with EBD boys at a residential school and, omg, it's just heart wrenching. I left when we started ttc for that very reason... It is less stressful now, not getting so closely involved with them- I got to the point where I felt they were taking _all_ my energy and just throwing it away  
Good luck - opps, I mean  with your essay- what's the course on??

Berti! Icon  call me what you like huni  I'm supposed to be doing dinner now  ha ha!- thought 'I have all afternoon, I can bake cauliflower cheese and have loadsa veggies & some yummy chickeny thing, but am I??  .......Nooo, still on FF having fun with icons! Lol  I'm all for a bit of early cravings though pma and all that!!

Helena hi- thank you! Nice to meet you  in your 2ww


----------



## Angela 3012

Hi Ladie's 
Just to let you know that we're no longer PG,,   ,, OTD was mon and it was bfp,,hcg (37.) but started cramping on tues night and bleeding wed morning had more tests done and it was still bfp the hcg had gone up (134.) but bleeding continued and today we went for more blood and the hcg had more than halfed (64.) so it's over    ,,I'm not feeling too bad,,i'm more worried about my sis in law and it was her baby xxxx


----------



## bertiantonio

AJ -  Oh my goodness what have I done!!!!   You know everyone gonna be   ,

Here's a funny one -  I think it look like my embriologist this morning (have a spelt that right)


----------



## bertiantonio

Oh Angela I so sad for you and your sister in law


----------



## carole99

Oh Angela, that's so sad, I'm really sorry   

Berti and AutumnJade, Congrats on PUPO!  

Shelleylouise, hang in there honey, the next few months'll fly by and you'll be starting again before you know it!  

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies, I can't wait to hear about more BFPs over the next few days xxx


----------



## steffydill

Hi Sarah Lou,

I too am having really bad cramps and backache and have been feeling really down today thinking AF is coming but I think it is the progesterone pessaries etc, try not to worry and I will try and take my own advice lol,

xxx Stef


----------



## Nattee

Angela im truly sorry thats so sad. Thinking of you and your sister and wishing you heaps of comfort    I hope your sisters dream will come true soo for her xx


----------



## helana74

Sarah-lou & Steff
I too have been having cramps this afternoon and sadistically, my OTD of the 10th is also the day AF would be due, how twisted is that!  I am trying to ignore them.  DH has been given the clear blue and FR test and has hidden them from me to stop me testing tomorrow morning and he has said that he will do the test with me on Sunday, so sweet of him.  The cramps are perfectly normal from what I can gather, AF stay away!!!!  

We will NOT let the AF arrive.

Berti - I really need to learn how to put the funny characters into my post.  Lol.x

Pinni - Stay positive, itwill be 5th time lucky I'm sure.

Angela - I am so sorry to hear that, I hope you and your sister in law get the longed for BFP next time.  It WILL happen.

DH has banned me from FF for the evening so I'm signing off now until tomorrow morning when I will do a quicky before I get my hair done for my friends wedding.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow morning.
x


----------



## steffydill

Helena, best of luck for Sunday, I will keep my fingers crossed that you get a BFP, I still have another week to go which will be torture. I think its funny that you have been banned from FF, me too but cant help it  .
GL, Stef xx


----------



## bertiantonio

Helena, Sarah lou, Steff     Its probaby just a reaction to the drugs.  You are drugged up to the nines and so that must have an effect somehow.  Keep positive remember PUPO.

Helena, just above the box that you type in are the other smileys you use - if you look immediately below the smileys to the left of the box you are typing in there will be the word {more} click on there and Bobs ya Aunty!!!

Have fun ladies

Bertie


----------



## IGWIN79

Angela thats such a special gift to give someone , i was the same as you my first go and i was the worst experience ever , take care of yourselfs i am so sorry hun , will be thinking of yous all


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining you, DH and I are on our first ICSI tx and I had 2 embies transferred yesterday. Trying to stay relaxed and   that they get comfortable.

xx


----------



## Autumn Jade

Evening ladies- I'm back on FF! Just managed to miss the chat- does anyone do those? 

Hi Irish Daffodill, good luck and welcome  I think you're at same stage as me and a few others who had et recently so we'll be 2ww symptom buddies!  

Oh Angela, you are probably the most beautiful person I've ever met- to do something like that for your sis in law, it's just so amazing. I'm sorry it didn't work for you this time and my heart goes out to all of you with prayers for next time x x 

Bertie!  How's dh's dinner? Lovin   my embriologist (aggh spelling  ) my eb bloke  looked like this  as he opened the hatch to pass embie thru to doc & me just as nurse got my feet up in the stirrups- and he certainly got a   view he wasn't expecting     he certainly kept his eyes on my face from then on! 

Helana, Steffi & Sarahlou-         & PMA til OTD  

Rhubarb     for a clearer line tomoz x    

I ended up making beautiful dinner only to argue with dh over laundry  - now, he's a super bloke, and we are still   but he's not the 'new man' type of bloke- don't get me wrong, he luuuurves his iphone and new techie/ gadgety stuff, but ask him to empathise and he'll look blankly and ask if there's an ap for that... It's really lovely to see guys on here, and to see guys being thoughtful, appreciate them ladies x x ok, going to try and make up now -


----------



## tobi71

hello ladies,

i am back on FF after being off for a few days, didnt need to test on OTD as i started to bleed heavily the night before.... i didnt want a stick telling me what i already knew  

i am staying positive though, we are on the NHS waiting list to start IVF in march 11,  DH has suggested we wait till then instead of trying again privately.... i have said yes but who knows i might change my mind next month  

congrats on all the   today 

for those till waiting, stay strong and positive you are all in my     for


----------



## helana74

Tobi71-so sorry to hear that, you seem to be very strong about it all. Sometimes life appears very unfair but we will all get there someday. 

It's good that you have a plan to start again in march as this will give you time for your body to recover. 

Personally I am dreading testing tomorrow and wish I had done a test this morning. I have no symptoms at all now apart from a stuffed nose and itchy throat. 

Hope everyone else is doing well this morning,

H


----------



## Rhubarb04

Morning Ladies
Just a quick one as off to work!
Been up since 4am....urgh but got some digital tests yesterday and YAYAYAYAY it says I'm pregnant!  Yippee.  Big grin on our faces!

Definitely get a digital test and do at same time as a normal one as I wouldnt wish the last 24hrs on anyone!

GOOOOOD LUUUCK todays testers XXXXX


----------



## Nattee

Morning all...heres to another day of neurotic sypmton spotting for you all!     Hope all are feeling positive and upbeat.

Shelley.... how are you sweet? I think its natural for it to feel harder as the days go by, its starting to sink in. Like i keep telling you, you really are an outstanding example of a woman of strength and an inspiration to all. You are being so wonderful helping everyone with your experience and keeping the pma high. I really hope you are putting some time aside for you as well because you are just as important and you need looking after too.    The great news is the wheels are already i  motion. You know when your next tx is going to begin and just look at the next few short months as part of the the process getting your body in great condition to welcome your little embies and make them at home. You will be driving yourself crazy sympton spotting before you know it! 

Tobi... sorry to hear it wasnt successful THIS time.  You sound like you have been incredibly brave and im pleased to hear you are sounding upbeat and looking forward to your next tx. A bfn is not failing, its just getting you one step closer to your bfp. Wish you all the luck in the world for your future tx whether it be March... or sooner  

Good luck you lucky saturday testers! Await the great news that its a


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Angela 3012  to you both! You will get that BFP again and the embie will be stronger than ever!! Good Luck and kee us posted!! You are doing a wonderful thing 

Tobi71 - So sorry it hasnt worked for you  its such a horrible thing to have to go through but WE WILL get that BFP!! Try stay 

Morning Nattee - How you feeling today?? x x

Good Luck to all those testing this weekend :0)

Stay focused and talk to your embies

x x


----------



## Hope71

Well, it looks like the dream is over this time, still no AF but dud test this morning and was BFN, which kind of new anyway, not exactly the birthday present I wished for. 
Congrats to everyone who has BFP you will make fantastic mums and for those of us who got bfn, our time will come. Keep the faith. 
We're down but not out. 

Xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hope71 - So sorry hun  Its such a horrible ride!!! Stay focused for your next cycle and as you say, it will work for us, we just have to wait abit longer 

x x


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi all, 
Can I join you delightful ladies?I had a natural(no drugs or pessaries at all) DIUI on wed 6th oct so am now on day 3 of the horrible 2ww.Got to admit since the DIUI I've has slight stomach cramps which is weird but I'm also constantly thirsty but I'm normally really thirsty the week before my period so am already confused..and it don't take alot with me...lol!My official test date is sat 22nd oct-which is also the day my friend gets married and we're going to her night do so fingers crossed it's a good omen.
So how many of you have gone insane already?...lol!I'm trying to keep myself busy not that it's really working much and stay relaxed-thats a laugh try and relax whilst on the 2ww-impossible!Thinking of booking a neck and shoulder massage somewhere as I've had that in the past and it's lovely.
 to all those testing today-fingers crossed for you
     for those on 2ww with lots of     and     
For those who got a BFN a very big   
And for those with a BFP a great big    !

LOVE TO YOU ALL


----------



## Rhubarb04

I wish I hadnt posted my BFP earlier as just went to the loo and there was browny gunk and now my right ovary is "stinging" - I'm sobbing my heart out.  The clinic called and said there was nothing they could say - it may not be over, but its a question of keeping things crossed...... SOB


----------



## Clare the minx

Rhubarb-Please TRY and not worry to much as it's not red blood so it's not FRESH blood so that means it's old blood which could be abit of the womb lining where the baby implanted only just making it's way out.Fingers crossed for you hun and    stay there vibes for the little one.xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Rhubarb04 - You will be fine! Stay positive!!!! Your embie is all nice and comfy with his/her mummy - dont you worry!! x x


----------



## Rhubarb04

Thanks girls - I only have 3 pessaries left as the OFU stop you when you test. so shoved one of them up for good measure and now in bed trying to relax.  I also have stinging of my right ovary and a headache....:0( but no cramps and no sore boobs.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Rhubarb04 - You and baby will be fine :0) relax and give yourself an easy relaxing duvet day!! No symptoms like sore boobs etc doesnt mean anything bad, most women dont get ANY symptoms! Relax x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

sarah-lou - Hang in there, just few days to go :0)  you get your BFP x


----------



## MrsMossy

Confused. com- My hospital test said negative? all others have been faint positives, dont know what to think of believe? Really annoyed at Hammersmith no one anwsering the phones either!


----------



## Clare the minx

When I got my BFP I didn't get the sore boobs untill alot later on so don't fret too much,the symptons can be different for each of us and different on each pregnancy.I know one of my friends had stomach pains and sickness throughout her pregnancy then on her 2nd she had no symptons at all so goes to show how much it can differ!Just do like you are and take it easy get your DH to run round after you whilst you put your feet up.I truly feel for you as even when you do get a BFP it don't stop the worrying you just worry about the baby staying put then and even when born you will always worry about them so this is just the start of your new journey!You will be fine and so will little one.Take care xxxx
MrsMossy-I hate it when the clinics aren't much cop and leave you more confused than before.Are you doing a digital or normal test?If you did digital try doing a normal one and if you did a normal one vice versa.Fingers crossed for you anyway.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MrsMossy - Dont worry/panic Negative can read incorrect but positive is positive! Id get another branded test x x


----------



## MrsMossy

Ive done so far first response, superdrug own brand x3 and a tesco own brand and the hospital one, so a real mixed bag! sending dh out now to get more lol!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MrsMossy - you'll have shares in the hpt's lol Keep us posted!! x x


----------



## carole99

Rhubarb, try not to worry, you got your BFP which is wonderful and I was told while using the progesterone pessaries it's normal to get brown/pink gunk. Keep resting up and take it as easy as you can? Do you have to go to work?  

MrsMossy, it sounds like the hospital have given you a poor test, look at Rhubarb yesterday and she got positive this morning. It is so frustrating that after all we've been through clinics aren't as helpful as they should be. But you wouldn't have got the other positives if nothing was happening.   

Hope, I'm so sorry, what a huge disappointment. As you say, your time will come, you're sounding really positive  

Tobi,   same to you, it's great that you've already got a plan in place for next time.

Welcome to Irish Daffodil and Clare, good luck with 2WW! 

Helena, don't worry, my only symptom was strong AF cramps and sometimes I was convinced it was starting but I was wrong. Keep the faith, enjoy the wedding (is that right? I think you're at a wedding today!) and test tomorrow and it'll be well worth the wait!

Hope everyone else is ok this morning, good luck to all testers!


----------



## Clare the minx

You should buy some shares in them you'd make a mint...lol!If you've done lots already and they came back positive then I'd read it as a   .One test against a lot of positive's and like someone else said a positive is a positive!


----------



## teresa b

Tobi - Sorry to hear your sad news    it's so devastating I know but don't ever give up. I also got bfn but I knew it was all over when I started bleeding 11d   
The clinic has said we can start again until after xmas because they say you must take 3mths off for you body to settle down    hoping it goes quickly  .

You said that you are now on the NHS waiting list to start again in March ? We had a funded cycle back in 2008 (also bfn) and told we can't have anymore cause they only fund 1 cycle. We went to our local MP and was all over the tv and newspaper but still didn't get us anywhere    . I was also told by the pct that once you have paid for one yourself you wont get any funding   . Can I ask what area you are in ?

Teresa xx


----------



## hart2hart

Good Morning

Just popping across and already I recognise so many signature names.  Chazrab, I think we are at the same clinic so big   . I am sure I recognise your name from their thread some time ago.

Big congrats to those with     . ImpatientLady, your news really is an inspiration that we should not get hung up on grades and how far advanced transfers are.  

I am officially PUPO    , with a d2tfr on 7th Oct . Let the madness begin   !!

I know that hoovering is a no no, but what about ironing.  Is it a case of what you feel comfortable with? My friend says that ironing is out because you are creating a movement that pulls away from the body.  Would like some advice though please, think DH would say i was taking the p*** if I just sat on my   for the next two weeks   . He thinks keeping busy keeps your mind occupied - yeah right !!

 h2h xx

MrsMossy and Rhubarb - you both posted whilst I was typing, just wanted to say I am sorry for the sadness and confusion you are feeling right now.   Take things easy


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hart2hart - I would say no to ironing!!! I didnt do ironing/hoovering etc on 2ww and next time, i wont be doing ANYTHING!!! Rest with loads of DVDs and books lol


----------



## carole99

Hi hart2hart,

To be honest I didn't really avoid much on 2ww, I think it's just what you feel comfortable with. I went straight back to work but my job is not physical and I did do some hoovering last week as well! Hadn't heard that was frowned upon. I didn't do any ironing but I never do! If DH needs shirts he does them himself! I think just do whatever you feel comfortable with, everyone is different. 

Good luck!


----------



## teresa b

Shelley - I stayed in bed watching Dvd's for the 1st week so devastatign when you feel you have done eveything right   
I'm considering starting accupunture ready for the nxt time (I will try anything), hoping to start again Jan.

When you starting again ? 

  xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

teresa b - of course it it when its a BFN but if youve done dothing then you cant think about the things you have done that may have affected the cycle...... i lifted a few things and thinking now that could have affected the result!!!! Each to their own i guess!!

Im also starting in Jan (fingers crossed) and also considering acupuncture too - my neighbour has given me the contact details on the lady she used (and neighbour is about to give birth and was her 3rd ivf cycle and only on her 3rd cycle did she start acu) so def worth a try!! Where you live? which hospital you under? x x


----------



## teresa b

I know sweetie it is difficult to not think was it something I did wrong......... But heyho got to look forward to the Jan now   

I live in Northampton and under Care Northampton. My auntie gave me a leafet on Accupunture cause se has it and the lady said thet they have a very high success rate for women having ivf/icsi with accupunture so I've got an appointment Friday. £20 consulation + 1st treatment then £10 pre treatment after, she said wants to see me twice a wk for the first 2/3 wks. Will know more when I see her Friday 

xx


----------



## Rhubarb04

IVF rocks!  I have been having it for a year ... go onto Zita West website, and you can type in your postcode and they will tell you a pregnancy specialist in your area. XX


----------



## Rhubarb04

ACUPUNCTURE I mean! XX


----------



## teresa b

Does it hurt  ?  So you would recomend it ?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Rhubarb04 - haha thought you mean that!! Had to read tht couple of times then see your next post lol oh its too early!!!

teresa b - Thats cheap........ Id be paying £50 for first consultation which includes first acu. Then £40 per session then £100 for pre and post et!!!! But will pay it as its worth it!!!!

x x


----------



## teresa b

Worth every penny hun. You not from Northampton ?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

No, im from Essex...... under Barts, London


----------



## helana74

Mrs Mossy - I have heard from Pinni that the test sticks that Hammersmith gives is totally pants.  A line is a line in my book so I'm convinced you are positive. If you haven't done the digital sticks yet maybe give the clearblue digi a go?  Stay calm as I am sure all is well with your little beans.

TeresaB - I have been having acupuncture for a while and can't recommend it enough.  Yes, it can get quite expensive but if you get someone who knows what they are doing and have had success with fertility then its worth every penny.  I live in London so its about £50 each week but worth a go.  You ideally should do it 2-3 months before you next cycle and then through the cycle itself.  I'm pleased that you are now looking forward to the next tx and its important to be positive (easier said than done I know). 

Rhubarb04 - Hang in there honey.  Am sure it will all be fine.  A little bleeding if perfectly normal in the early stages. 

Am off to my friends wedding now so won't be able to post until tomorrow morning when I have to do THE test!!! Hope everyone has a good saturday and I will let you tomorrow morning how I get on.  Very, very nervous as is DH who is abnormally quiet today.  xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

helana74 - Have a great day at your friends wedding!!!! Look forward to your confirmation of BFP tomorrow morning x x x


----------



## bertiantonio

Irish Daffodil -   Hello and welcome, stay chilled and let then snuggle up. 

AJ - Your EMB bloke looked well scarey!!!   Probably from where he was sitting   .  My Dh is an 'App' man too, infact he was well impressed when our specialist told him he had set up an app for iphone re IVF.   Its true really   

Tobi - Im so sorry to hear your news.  Try keep possitive honey, March isnt long away at all.

Helena - I am fingers crossed for your test tomorrow - you will defo have a    enjoy the wedding honey.

Rhubarb - hold on girlie, relax and wait.

Sarah Lou - same for you - stay positive hooney, it probably side effect of drugs.  

Mrs Mossy - Sounds like a duff one to me.  Keep that PMA going girl  

Hart2Hart - think I'm with Carole and say do what you feel comfy with.  I had transfer yesterday and am gonna milk it for the weekend then Im back to work Monday - although I work for myself so Im only planning on working 2 days next week so not too bad for me really.

Carole - great you get your DH to do his own shirts - mine does his own now and again but not all the time.  However I also have a Sicilian mother in law so when she comes here if there are any shirts hanging around (which conveniently there may well be) she will crack on and iron them.   

AFM - well not sure if this is in my mind but keep feeling little mini cramps and so hoping Thing 1 and Thing 2 are setting up camp nicely.  

Good luck anyone else who testing today/tomorrow sending lots of           to you all xx

Berti x


----------



## Rhubarb04

Mrs Mossy - do a digital one!  honestly its the way forward.  I didnt realise (as I have never doen preg test before) that the line would be so faint!!!  But today seeing it in words made all my tears from yesterday seem silly!  Hopefully tomorrow, my tears from today and the "brown goo" (like the end of a period) will be something that doesnt freak me out quite so much!  

Will write more later - am having a day of kicking myself up the **** and getting the PMA back.  I'm healthy, happy and have a great life.  I have a BFP and thats a FIRST for me.......I will be strong because "Squid" needs me to be. 

XXXX


----------



## Rhubarb04

ACUPUNCTURE If any of you are around my area, this is who I have been to see. He is AWESOME....prob late 30's - really chilled....he is a Zita West recommended one but he is SO much more as well. Based near Bicester. X http://www.thevillageclinic.co.uk/

I also saw MICHAEL MCINTYRE who alot of people come far and wide to see (I only switched because he was away for my V important 2 weeks!) and did herbs and acupuncture - he was awesome - quite eccentric but very passionate about his industry and his clients.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/3312759/Shall-I-be-a-mother-This-time-fertilitys-last-chance-saloon.html

(have you all read the stork club by Imogen Edwards Jones?) Hilarious/heart wrenching.....

http://www.zhaiclinic.com/Can%20Complimentary%20therapies%20help%20you%20conceive_%20Telegraph%20Magazine_14OCT2006.pdf

Happy reading girls. X

/links


----------



## KStar

Rhubarb hunny... That is the way to think!!!! get that PMA up.... A line is defo a line..... Congrats on the BFP.... this is what u have and enjoy it!!!!!

Mrs M.... I agree with Pinni and Helena...Just the look of the HH ones made think... is this it.... it looks like a really cheap one... I will be buying my own before OTD..... 

Teresa... totally recommend accupuncture.... Once when I was going for an appointment at my clinic, i spoke to a woman who advised me to do it... she got two BFP using accu and on her first when she didnt use accu she got a BFN!!!! I also advise a bit of reiki.... it totally relaxes you.... My very good friend is an accupuncturaist so Im lucky as she comes to me.... 

AFM.... sitting in bed with my laptop trying to get my essay done... going to DH's aunts this evening... looking quite forward to it as need to get my mind of all this.... 


Helena.... when u read this GOOD LUCK.... so routing for you... and hope you had a fab time at the wedding....

KStar


----------



## AUSSIE1

This is so hard! This is our 3rd ICSI and we gad such high hopes! 2 7 cell embryos put back on day 3. Our OTD is Monday and I have just done a HPT which came up -! Oh god not again. I can't stop crying and we both feel lost. All my syptoms have gone and I feel completely lost. I am so sorry to be so down I really am. Is there any possibility I could still get that BFP this time Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

AUSSIE1 If otd is monday? why you testing today?? 2 days before?? Of course your PMA is going to go...... its too early to test and you didnt use first pass urine of day??


----------



## AUSSIE1

I know!! I took the test at 830am this morn so was first wee but still not looking good :-( x


----------



## LizE

Hi Ladies

Sorry if my post on Fri about POAS experience caused confusion. i was not meant to POAS on Fri - that was blood test day and therfore 2 days before I should have POAS! 

Aussie - see my post of Friday c 3pm or so - taking above into account. You really must not worry about result you got today!! I have BFP and got a negative when tested 2 days early too. Hope it comes good for you on Monday!

Rhubarb - sorry your rollercoaster is continueing, but you sound much more positive again. Accup is a great plan.

Helena - hope you are having a great day at wedding. 10/10/10 is surely a lucky day!! Don't worry, my symptoms dipped a couple of days before testing too. I;m sure we're all different, but thought that might be helpful for your PMA.

Tobi and Hope - so sorry for your negatives.

Angela - really sorry for your news. Good luck to you, SIL and DB next time round.

H2H - who needs to iron anyway!?  My clinic advised me "don't do anything that you might later look back on and think caused a negative result"  Not sure that helped. I know someone who went straight back to work as a nurse and still got BFP.

Shelley - good luck in Jan. I also recommend Acup. I started it a couple of weeks before IVF, have only had about 6 sessions but have been much calmer than I normally am without IVF!!


Lx


----------



## bertiantonio

Aussie - you really shouldnt test 2 days early it isnt going to work if your OTD is 2 days away.  Thats why they give you a date when to test.  Now take that as a telling off and wait patiently for your    to come on Monday.

    

Berti


----------



## Nattee

to those needed   Thinking of you x

Shelley im ok thanks just really exhausted. Cant complain just wish i had less to do and more time to snoooozzzzzze! Trying to get some quality time with my df before he disappears this week for 6 MONTHS!   He rolls his eyes at me everytime i open the lap top like...  er hello   this time next week i wont be here! We're off out for a swanky meal tonight but i'll probably be face down in my food half way through the first course     Hope you're having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## KStar

Nattee.... Where is your DH going How wiill you cope I cant imagine that long with my DH.... will drive me  .... 
ooooooohhhhhh a Swanky restaurant.... I love eating out!!!!!


----------



## bertiantonio

Nattee - that must be hard for you, your DF going away for 6months.  Obviously he is in the forces then.  Blimey 6months seems an awfully long time.  Well lets hope you will have plenty of planning for little ones to take your mind off him being away.

Well enjoy your swanky meal out tonight, have some really fab time together before he does go.  Go get all dolled up and pamper yourself and then give your DF some full on attention and have a wonderful evening together.

Berti


----------



## bertiantonio

KStar, Nattee, LizE, Aussie

I have blown you some bubbles as I noticed they were a little low - my bubbles come full of    and    and   .

Berti


----------



## MrsMossy

Had confirmation i have a  YAY! Thank you ladies for all your support. Love you all XXXX


----------



## bertiantonio

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY WELL DONE Mrs Mossy Im sooooooooooo happy for you
        spin


----------



## chris29

Hi everyone hope all is well!!! 
sorry to hear any negatives i cant imagine how hard it must be so sorry!! xxx 

I have been reading everyones stories Nattee you have filled me with such positivity im like you im analysing everything keep thinking my boobs are really sore and my stomache feels funny, my pee smells funny too (Sorry grose i know) I keep talking to my little peas aswell telling them to be strong think im going mad!!!! Got to wait till next Monday till test day I'm 3dp5dt!!! trying to keep my mind off things but its so hard!!!

Anyway hope everyone gets their BFP's!!!

Love chris xxx


----------



## Bambina

Just a quick update (please bookmark) as I tested today and received the dreaded BFN   
Difficult to put into words how I feel as you don't know what emotions you will experience whether you get a BFP or a BFN.....until it happens !!!  

I was anxious throughout my 2ww as I had no symptoms whatsoever, but was assured by reading that every woman's experience is different. So I let it 'nature' take it's course.

DP has been great and has tried to keep me grounded throughout our journey. He is equally saddened but much more level headed about today's news, even though I spent most of today in tears and am still feeling very sorry for myself. Questioning the whys and how's...    

The good news is that we have one frostie, so will take time out to decide when to try again.

Continued love and support to those still on their 2ww and as ever..... am sending as sprinkling of babydust your way.

       

Bambina
xxx


----------



## AUSSIE1

I am very sorry to hear about the BFN's. Stay strong!!

LizE thanks for your reply- it has given me great support. COME ON 'E' & 'I' Embryo's inside me- you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to be a your mummy  Bring on Monday

PMA everyone- hope is a great thing! xxxxxxx


----------



## bertiantonio

Bambini - so sorry to hear your news.  Try and be strong for each other and when the time is right you can go and get your pengiun    

Aussie - Good luck for Monday, Im sure you will be a mummy for E and I.

Enjoy X Factor everyone if ya gonna be watching.

Berti


----------



## Janey77

Hi ladies

I had one embie transfered on thus so this is day 2 after transfer.  I've had a little clear thicki
ish discharge today like when I'm ovulating, not a lot, has anyone else eperienced this and does anyone know if this is good or bad?

Sorry for just jumping straight in with a question 

Thanks x


----------



## Bambina

Thank you Aussie1 and Bertiantonio and good luck to you both too !!

Yes X-Faxctor straight after Strictly  

Bambina
xx


----------



## MrsMossy

AAARRGGHH! wrote a huge post and lost it!  
Ok in short just wanted to say i didnt want to leave this thread without saying thank you, it has been a massive help to have all you wonderful ladies holding my hand   through this and I hope you get everything you all hope for and dream of.   
Kstar, Helana and LizE amongst others good luck.
Love to you all and lots and lots of   and love XXX


----------



## Clare the minx

Mrs Mossy,

Just wanted to sayCONGRATULATIONS                           and I hope the rest of your pregnancy is enjoyable and your gorgeous baby is lucky to have you as their parents.


----------



## oj72lj

Hi All,
Tested on 8th October following IVF cycle and got a BFP.
Still struggling to get it to sink in and am spotting which is completely freaking me out although nurse at the clinic says it sounds normal. Has anyone else had the same?
Good Luck to everyone due to test soon and hugs to those who need them just now  .
Jo x


----------



## helana74

Morning Girls

Unfortunately it was a BFN for us this morning.

Did 2 tests.

Had a cry but am ok now.

We have decided to try again later this year if medically possible and will investigate more thoroughly immune issues as on day 10 of my 3dt I developed a dreadful sore throat and pains in my legs which from doing some research could indicate high raised natural killer cells plus with the endo as well it's a distinct possibility. Sore throat has gone this morning.

Have learnt lots from this tx so feel we'll be better informed for our 2nd tx and will be going to the Lister Hosp as they have more experience in low ovarian reserve.

I'm down but not out!

Good luck to the other ladies testing today xx


----------



## carole99

Helena,   so sorry honey, you sound amazingly strong. I agree, the best way is to have a plan for the future. There's a really good board on here for immune issues in case you haven't seen it. My clinic treated me for immune this cycle with steroids and clexane injections, never had it properly investigated but they said try the treatment and it worked! God luck with everything


----------



## bertiantonio

Helena - so so sorry for your news.  You do sound positive for the future though which is fab.  This is my 2nd go and I have found I am completely different mentally than last time because I know what to expect, infact I feel like a blummin expert to be honest.  Think it all helps, so once you have grieved you can start planning and researching things you need.  Good luck Helena.  

OJ72 - Well congratualations to you!!!!    I dont know about the discharge but could it be the drugs.  I have a bit of thrush as a result of my drugs.   If the clinc say its normal then its normal, I tell myself they are the experts so they must know what they're talking about.  Try to stay calm and not worry.   

ALL - Hope everyone else ok this morning.  And anyone about to test then GOOD LUCK!!!   

AFM - I have had a few more cramps on the night, and I am looking on this as positive in that Thing 1 and Thing 2 are really snuggling in there.  


Berti x


----------



## teresa b

Helana I am so sorry sweetie    It's good that your starting to think of the next one, hey we could be cycling together again   

I has a follow up appointment at the clinic Friday and asked him about any tests that could be done and he advised me not to have them done at this stage because I would be wasting my money because I have had 2 bfn he doesn't think it's going to show any abnormalities. They are very expensive level 1 tests £800 and level 2 tests £1000 and he told me my GP wouldn't do them either   

You have to do what you think is best thou hun xxx

Hey my sister is pregnant    my mum told me she hoped we would be pregnant together.......... I wouldn't mind but she has two a boy 13 and a girl 8 and she has never really spoke about wanting anymore    I know my sister and I can never have something without her having it to...... I know that sounds awful but it's true, if go a buy something within a few days she has it too or if I say oh I like that she will go a buy it


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi ladies,

Haven't posted for a while, but have been keeping an eye on this thread since my BFN on 1st Oct.  Was feeling a bit down until I got my next treatment lined up, so didn't really have much to say.  They've introduced some new paperwork and procedures at the clinic, which I originally thought were going to cause delays and I was fretting because I'm a bit of an oldie (42 in June '11) and feel I don't have much time left.  However, after a few upset phone calls to the clinic they let me have a meeting with my consultant.  He was lovely, and fully sympathised with me about fitting another IUI in this year and I now have an IUI booked up to start mid-November and a promise by my consultant to fit me in for an IVF in January if the IUI doesn't work.  So I am now a very happy and    !
Still going to have a good go at TTC naturally this month - due to ov. in next day or so, so you can guess what we've been and will be up to!!! (TMI sorry, but I'm feeling weirdly excited by it    having read that it is quite common to conceive right after a failed tx!)

I've also now got the CDs from Nattee (bless you, you're such a lovely lady), which I'm about to try loading onto my iphone so I can listen in bed with earphones in and let them soothe me to sleep.

Anyhow, sorry this is all a bit ME ME ME, but I thought maybe some positive news from one of us BFNs might help some of the others that are needing   .

It's still lovely to see several more BFPs on this thread.  Good luck to all of you and may your pregnancies be happy and uneventful ones. xxx

  for those that have just had a BFN.  I hope you can re-gain your positivity like I have and can start again soon with renewed vigour.   xxx
And those of you still waiting for that OTD - hang on in there - no POAS - the    are watching! And of course     . xxx

Bye for now, but have just realised that I'll hopefully just make it onto this same thread again for my next tx - dates look like I'll be starting my IUI 2ww+ wait just before the end of Nov, so I'll maybe still see some familar names.

  for all
A-M
xx


----------



## helana74

TeresaB - Do you know how long you have to wait between cycles?  I have done level 1 immunes (all essentially normal) with my GP who is brilliant and so helpful as I think she feels bad that the NHS wait list where we live is so long at 2 years.  Unfortunately the NHS won't do level 2's which is the ones that check for raised NKC's. 

My DH wasn't a fan of Hammersmith Hosp and wants us to go for a consutation at the Lister as he has heard really good things about them.  They are double the price but do test for NKC's but are not quite as "full on" with the immunes as the ARGC so quite a good compromise.  Thanfully his parents are paying for our 2nd attempt - their wedding present to us!  

Personally I couldn't fault the medical staff at Hammersmith but I did feel that with more scans/tests and an adjustment to my protocol I might have got a better response than 2 eggs.  

I am so sorry that your sister is like that.  I am an only child but I have a friend who is a bit similar to your sister and its got to the stage where we have to limit our time spent with her as I am finding it increasingly hard not to say something rude to her.

We both have to stay strong and we will get there, hopefully in the next few months!


Berti - I think you are right,  I knew so little about IVF when I was told I had to have it but on my next attempt I am going to be questioning a lot as will DH.  Also I think towards the end og the 2WW, my PMA was failing rapidly and I must stay stronger mentally next time and really believe in it more.

Does anyone know when AF will come now?  Mine is due today.
xx


----------



## clairec1154

Sorry that I am not posting very often but I am reading and keeping up with everyones news.

Quick question - Is anyone else suffering from lack of sleep and feeling hot?  My OTD isn't until friday, but as my DH said "who you normally are your not", I am NEVER hot and I NEVER have a problem sleeping.  Not sure if it is my cold that has now been hanging around since E/C or effects from the drugs/treatment.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## teresa b

Helana - The clinic said you have to wait 3mths for your body to settle down, that might be different though from one clinic to the next. So we are hoping to start again in January    . I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow so I am going to ask if there are any tests they can do......

I haven't even spoke to my sister since I got a bfn so I just knew something wasn't right. Then a couple of days ago she told my mum she was pregnant and asked her to tell me cause she didn't want to upset me......... I mean come on 3 days after a bfn !!!!!
I've just told my mum to tell her that at the moment I don't want her near me cause I can't deal with it right now......It would be different if it was an accident but I'm afraid I'm not convinced cause as I say I know my sister to well   

So not really sure how it will all pan out but heyho it will all come out in the wash.....or so they say.

Let me know when you plan to start again xxx


----------



## steffydill

Hi,

I havent really posted but I have been keeping track of everyone and without fail I have cried at every BFN and every BFP! I am so emotional in this 2ww and I hate it when there is bad news so I am sorry for all of you who have had BFN's this time but I am amazed at how positive people are and I take strength from all of you so thank you.

Afm, I have 5 days to go before OTD on Friday but I have POAS every morning (cheapies of course) and all have been BFN, I know its probably too early but I just keep hoping as we all do but cant help but think it hasnt worked.

Good luck to everyone in their 2ww who is still waiting,

Love Stef xx


----------



## debsxxx

hi all  
think its only my 2nd post on this thread   


claire- i am so glad you mentioned the hot feeling and lack of sleep. im never hot or have a sleep problem but last night could i drop off    and i was hot all day and am as we speak. i eventually slept after about an hour and half tossing and turning, then walk up at 6 am dying for a wee. could i get bk to sleep ha ha NO not untill i went on the sofa after a brew and some toast.
here's hoping its a good sign   


debs xxxx


----------



## Rhubarb04

Helena 74 - I'm so sorry for you - I've been willing you on......well done for being positive....I moved out of London a couple of years ago and ALLLLLLL my mates (about 6 pple) who had probs have used the Lister and ALLLLL of them have children (some it took a couple of goes, but they all have them!)....I have heard that its a bit clinical, no personal touch - but I would say that of most places - definitely look into it.

Sending you PMA's all the way....
xxx


----------



## bertiantonio

Hey Theresa B - I feeling for you, it so hard when people around you seem to be having babies.  This place is always good to come and get things off your chest though.  Hope you feeling better soon honey.  

Hi Kitten - I see from your signature you only have 1 week and 4 days till your first baby scan.  Can you tell me how I work this out, coz I think it is 8weeks 'fully' pregnant as opposed to 8 wks from ET.  I cant remember and I only made it to 6/7 weeks. my head seems to have gone a blank on this.  I think it was 8wks, 'fully preg' and approx 5wks from ET.

MaisieCat - great news that you are soooooo positive and have organised your next cycle so quickly.  Now I only have one more thing to say to you......  OFF TO   

Helena -   

Steffydill -      you naughty naughty girl, POAS so soon is not good for    Of course it will be a BFN at this stage it is far too early.  Try and hold on honey dont do any more, its just a few more agonising days.

Hi Debs   

Berti x


----------



## steffydill

Hi Berti,

Consider myself told off  , I apprecaite the post tho thanks. I will step away from those pee sticks from today!!! 

Stefxxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi Berti,

I don't think we've 'spoken' before.  Thanks for your kind wishes.

 already completed for today     .  Woke poor DH up first thing after my Clearblue monitor gave me '2 bars'!!!!  Evil aren't I?

That      is certainly doing it for me.  Shall I spread some around!!!

                               

There  - that ought to be enough for everyone!

A-M
xx


----------



## bertiantonio

Does anyone know how I get the date line,count down,  picture thingie on my signature?

I am really getting fed up now, its been 2 days on the sofa other than shower and loo.  I am simply going   .  My DH is wandering round carrying on 'doing stuff' if I get up I get told to go back to the sofa, bless him!  Only staying here till tomorrow anyway, then will just take it wasy, so not much longer.

Berti x

Berti x


----------



## Nattee

Wow so many posts i dont know where to start or what i can remember! This is like a full time job!!!

Firstly HUGE Congrats Mrs mossy, enjoy the moment  

For those less fortunate on this occasion my thoughts are with you. Good to have an eye on the future, you are one step closer and i wish you aaaaall the luck in the world    

Berti.. thanks for the bubbles! I was lacking!   

Yes ladies my lovely df is in the forces. Its god awful when he leaves for long stints. He is her,  there and everywhere constantly but  this will be our 3rd 6 month seperation. Breaks my heart i miss im soooooo much. But then i figure i am incredibly lucky to have some one i miss THAT much!!! Therev arent many people that get as excited as i do about other half coming home from work    And im well nourished with amazing friends to help the time go by. Thankfully for us tx worked or we would have not stood a chance of trying again till may! 

Kstar you are sounding MUCH more positve you go girl!    

Maisecat i am soooo pleased you are getting sorted. I bet it was difficult typing that whilst standing on your head!    Keep me posted !!

Well ladies have a wonderful relaxing sunday. Not too much sympton spotting please  Remember we are all different just concentrate on making your embies feel important and welcoming the positive results!

Sorry if ive missed any one


----------



## Nattee

Tereasa honey how could i forget you?   Hope you are doing well im struggling to catch up on all posts, bit short of time at the moment. I did want to say with regards to your sister that must be terribley frustrating. Although  its very difficult try to let it go over your head because the bare fact is that your sister is obviously very envious of you and is competing to be... just like you. You should feel complimented, and feel sad for her. Those  are some extremes for her to go to because of her insecurities. But at the end of the day, she may be pregnant now but she will never be you. She will never appreciate it the way you will, she will take things for granted when you wont and when you get that bfp no child could possibly be more loved or appreciated thank yours. Thats something she will NEVER be able to take from you nor be the same. And maybe this had worked out for the best. She can hardly get pregnant again when you do? So at least you'll be loving every minute aaaall by yourself without your sister trying to get a piece of the action    You do whats right for you when its right for you. So sad when others just follow...baaaaah!  

Sending you lots of healing hugs and positive future vibes sweet xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Berti,

If you'd like a countdown ticker, click once on somebody else's and you will be taken to the website where they are created.  Choose which sort you'd like (there are counters for all sorts of things), follow the instructions and, when you get to the end, choose the "PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code" version of the code (well that's what it's called on the lilypie site anyway) to cut and paste into your forum profile - just paste it into your signature whereever you want.

If you get stuck, do PM me and I'll try to help.

A-M
xx


----------



## teresa b

Awhh Nattee thank u some much. You are exactly right with everything you have said, she is very jealous of what I have for what reason I don't honest know and probably never will. . . . . It is just the insensive timing of it all I just wish she'd been honest that she was trying and it would have avoided all this anger and upset, yes I would have felt a little bit sad that she is and I'm not but it wouldn't have drove a massive wedge between us.

I said to my DP last night that although I'm sad it didn't work in a very strange way I am now glad because I don't want to share my pregancy with her cause that will be my special 9mths    I am just so very disappointed how she has gone about it causing all these upset in the family and in time I hope we can come back from this but one thing I do know our relationship will never be the same again....... Which in hine sight probably isn't a bad thing!!!!

Thanks again lovely I wish you every happiness you derserve it sweetie   
xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Nattee,

You did make me smile with that comment!  Let's just say that I'm glad I used to do Yoga and am quite good at shoulder stands and head stands (although I did wait until I'd finished all that before reaching for the laptop)   .

I must admit I did wonder what your DH did for a living when you mentioned he was going away.  Wow, I now appreciate the extra hurdle that you had between you and your BFP.  6 months apart at a time - and I was fussing about my DH going away for one weekend when I was doing my stimms!  I don't know how you do it.  I'm so glad you have lots of lovely supportive friends around you and hope they'll all help you through when he's away.

I will definitely keep in touch on here or via PM (and you must feel free to PM me at any time too)   .

 
A-M
xx


----------



## MrsMossy

Helana- So very sorry. My thoughts are with you hun. XXXX


----------



## Nutpot

Girls, I know you'll be angry with me but I did an early test today and it was a BFN.

I'm not due to test until Friday the 15th which is my due day, BUT please let me explain why I did............back in April I had a BFP (sadly lost) but I had pregnancy symptoms very early on like extemely sore boobs and nausea. I'm on clomid at the mo and this month was my first month of taking 100mg (was on 50mg before) and now I have the EXACT symptoms that I had when I was pregnant!!!!! I can't even touch my boobs and have to wear a bra at night which is what I had to do before.

My question is...........do you think there is any chance the BFN this morning was wrong? Or can 100mg of clomid give me all the pregnancy symptoms I had back in April?

Just wish Friday was here................xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey nancy  , it could be you are preg , but its way to early to get a positive hun , i done 50 clomid and didnt have any signs maybe 100 would be different , youll have to hold on hun and wait till ODT , i know its hard , but stay on here and get support from the other girls 
I really hope and pray you get your BFP


----------



## helana74

Afternoon Girls

Thanks for all your lovely words and hugs today. I feel a bit better now and my DH have talked a lot today and we have a plan of action and he is convinced the 2nd attempt will be our time.  He said that he had a funny feeling it might not work for us 1st time but has a good feeling it will on our 2nd. He has been lovely and is so supportive.  I'm so lucky to have him.

KStar - I am rooting for you girl!  Give me some hope and get those 2 blasts to be beautiful little babies for me.  

Mrs M - I am delighted for you and hope that the next 8.5 months go really smoothly for you and you will be holding your own bundle of fun before you know it (or two!!)

Rhubarb04 - Thanks for the hugs and I am pleased that the Lister do seem to live up to their reputation.  We are still going to have our free follow up consultation with Hammersmith as we have paid for it already but my DH has mentally moved on from them now and although I loved the nurses/medical team, we said we would give it 2 cycles with our own eggs before moving onto donor eggs so he thinks we should go to the best clinic that we can afford which from doing lots of research seems to be the Lister.  I know the ARGC are good too but the regime is too intensive for us due to our jobs etc.  Hope you are doing ok.

TeresaB - Hope you are coping ok.  I am going to start the Zita West detox tomorrow for 4 days to clear by body from the toxins caused by the IVF drugs.  She highly recommends it so that your body is strong for the next tx.

Good luck to all the other lovely ladies on this thread and I hope to see you all very soon when I'm next in my 2WW.....hopefully that will be later this year or early 2011!!

x


----------



## teresa b

Helana what does that involve sweetie ? x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Im so sorry to hear your BFN Helena, good for you being so strong and positive, next time will be your time  

Juicy xxx


----------



## bertiantonio

MaiseyCat - thanks very much for that info MC, once I have sent this I can see if it worked.

Thanks again

Berti


----------



## Nattee

Nancy dont let it ruin your pma, its too early. The hospital had to test me 6 days early as a routine check when i went in to a&e. It was BFN. But 6 days later on OTD It was BFP! Keep the faith   

Thanks maisecat will defo keep in touch.  Mmm the yoga will come in very handy! I have to say one of the joys of ttc naturally is the giggles at trying to turn ourselves upside down   find a postion that you can sleep comfortably in whilst helping gravity! You've gotta laugh.I considered sharing some of my poses... but im too      

Tereasa the timing is poor. For the challenged like us there is never a good time to here such news and whilst you still feel vulnerable even harder   .  I suppose thats one silver lining you can pull from this, you would have hated sharing this moment with her, somtimes things happen for a reason. And although it seems cruel maybe the big man upstairs thinks you dererve to have YOUR moment totally to yourself and nothing spoiling it. I personally agree with him. Well you say you dont know why your sister wants to be like you, but to everyone else its completely obvious! The sad thing is people cant just become someone else by having 'things' they have. Its whats on the inside thats really special and makes you what you are. And in turn they are making themselves very unhappy fighting a losing battle when all they need to do is become a better person. Look forward dont let this hold you back, keep being the wonderful person you are. Things work them selves out. xx

Helena im so pleased you are looking forward. You learn so much from your first tx, you now know what to expect and tx 2 has success written all over it! Wish you much luck   I look forward to hearing your good news in the near future. If you didnt feel tx 1 was deep going to work deep down you have now passed that hurdle, its behind you and got yourself so much closer to the dream xx 

Im just watching x factor as was out stuffing my face last night.... HIDEOUS! Im glad i didnt put my foot down and choose staying in to watch that rubbish over the yummy swank meal!


----------



## MaisieCat

There you go *Berti* your very own 'counter'  
It does somehow add it retrospectively to all your other posts as well I've noticed - as it has done for me now that I have added my lovely moggy Maisie as my avatar.

Go on, *Nattee*, we want to hear about your poses  . I've tried doing a 'shoulder stand' (I suppose only other Yoga ladies will get this) then getting DH to sit with his back leaning against mine so that it's less effort! This morning it was similar, but using the foot of the bed padded with cushions as a support as DH wanted to go back to sleep!  Oh, the things we do!!

*Helena* - Funny you mention the Zita detox - I was reading about that only this morning in her 'Guide to getting pregnant' book. I'm assuming it's the same one. I was considering whether I thought I could do it and what things I'd struggle to do without. I think it's the dairy stuff that I'd miss most. I like my veg, but do like a bit of butter on it. Oh and bread and cereal, I'd miss those too. I suppose it would be only 4 days  .

*Nancy* - How could we be angry with you  - we've all been tempted. I'm sure it's too early for your test result to be confirmation. What I have personally concluded is that most symptoms are best pretty much ignored. I don't think there's really any way of telling whether it's the drugs causing them or a pregnancy -you hear of so many different experiences on here. I got my hopes well and truly up because of the symptoms I had, only for them to be dashed and I'm determined I'm not going to let that happen again. Sorry if it sounds like I'm on a 'downer', but do try to keep that  up without thinking about the symptoms too much. I just want to protect you from the huge downer that I had after getting my hopes right up.  xx

 and  to all
A-M
xx


----------



## clairec1154

*Debs* - glad I am not the only one it has been driving my DH  keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Clare the minx

I know how bad the temptation to test early is-I know on my very first DIUI I was sure it hadn't worked and tested 2 days early and got the bfn though I was expecting it I was still heartbroken.But please try not to test early.I'm not even planning on buying a pregnancy test till the day before so then the temptation isn't there so much.
For those with BFN I am sooo sorry and your turn will come I'm sure    so try and keep your chin up.And for those still on the 2ww lots of        and  .Like me I bet your all counting down the days...lol.

Love to all.xxx


----------



## Nutpot

Thanks ladies, I needed some more PMA and you have all just given it to me. I'll    for a BFP on Friday xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Good, good, good *Nancy*!
 for you.
A-M
xx


----------



## Autumn Jade

Hi All, have only been away two days and already sooo much to catch up on!!

Rhubarb- ssssoooooooooo super pleased for you!!! A line is indeed a line! Way to go honey x x    

mrs mossy congrats to you too- hospital test's aren't worth the pee that goes on them!!

 to all the s! 

clare the minx- wise lady! Hello x loving the yoga post bms posing! I used to nick one of dh pillow, turn round, put feet on headboard/ wall and prop my bum up with pillows then sleep on his  to help his boys!!   Not a pose you can get used to really tho...

teresa- we live in dorset and currently get two rounds but they're changing rules in January- it made our tx this time soo much more nerve wreaking as thought only got one shot, but dh got involved and they're keeping us on 2 if needed (   ) I needed to know this so I could be calmer during this cycle!!

hart2hart- really? no hoovering or ironing   never heard that but an going with it!! Maybe no carrying laundry either then? Or shopping bags??

teresa, so sorry to hear your news, but think you're right to look ahead. I fully recommend a zita west accup- you know you're getting someone good & fertility specialist. Mine has spend loads of time with me on phone she's never billed me for, never given me appointments that were unnecessary and given me the zita west books & cd, and although it's not about the stuff, I do feel totally safe, relaxed and pma from & about her- your lady sounds like a LOT of appointments for little £- be careful honey x x with regards to your sis, hmmmph! well, she sounds like something else! it's one thing to get a similar dress but to put   into it is not fair. I do truly believe that people get what they deserve in how they treat others and I'm sure that her actions will, one day, come back and bite her...

Sorry to the bfns    there's still hope for the future and the spirits i see on here are such inspiration. 
Helena, you have an amazing DH and a beautiful attitude, I wish you both all the best in the future x x  

to aussie and everyone testing tomorrow ,      

chris 29 welcome!!  
Maisie cat   it does help to have plans! Good luck with the   and fab    
nancy1974 & steffydill- naughty girls!    watching you- no more poas until otd!!    

hi berti icon  !! told my dh about the ivf ap and he searched straight away!! hilarious! Good news on your crampiness      and    to things one and two    So why you sofa bound? Is everyone doing that?? I thought moderate excersize that doesn't raise a sweat is good for blood flow??   No? I have been chillin lots, but taking walks and naps & lots of good old zita west meditation! Now an thinking I shouldn't be doing the groceries?? I   water like a fish too (yuck) and do loadsa vitamins etc... But haven't had any cramps- are you further ahead than me? I had 2d pt back on thurs so today day 5 right?? should be implanting    

Me- have had lovely weekend with loadsa    we took our dogs for a long walk today and the naughty one always refuses to go back on the lead at the end of the walk so we have devised increasing devious tricks to catch him (as he susses them out and runs off   ) so today we walked over a narrow foot bridge, dh blocked one end and I blocked the other so we thought we had him in the middle  we were laughing about how paniced he looked when he took a long look over the side and then jumped in splashing water everywhere!! But then it just got funnier as there was nowhere for him to get out- thick reed beds & high banks- so he swam around and around for about 5 mins before letting us pull him out. We couldn't stop laughing all the way back to the car! Lol! Gotta love him! Anyone else got a beagle??!!   

Good luck and   to you one and all!!!

Karen


----------



## Autumn Jade

wowzer! That was loooong!!


----------



## Autumn Jade

hmm, need to work on the ticker tho...that should say until otd!!


----------



## MaisieCat

Just a quick one to say loved the doggy tale, *AutumnJade* - really made me  .

A-M
xx
P.S. Not to worry about ticker - if you update it, all the 'old' ones get updated too.


----------



## Autumn Jade

HI Maiseycat!! Ha ha, thank you- glad to be able to share x x Laughter is _the_ best thing for the !! Ticker tape sorted now, phew!

Good    to you x x


----------



## Hope71

Helena, so sorry to hear about your BFN, it is a kick in the guts but you sound incredibly strong and  sure that we'll get that BFP next time.  I sometimes think can we go through all the anticipation again but reading the posts on here makes me feel strong and know we can do it.
Teresa, you will get there, for some of us the journey is just a bit longer but willbe so worth it.
Afm - was first wedding anniversary and even though we both would have loved to be celebrating a BFP, it has made us realise how lucky we are to have got each other and this is making us stronger, we will get our family one day but in the meantime a couple of kittens might  be on the cards!

Love to all, going to start badgering the hospital for a follow -up appointment, is there anyone else on here doing this through Mayday & the bridge clinic? 
Xx


----------



## Clare the minx

To all testing today lots of   and positive     and      .I hate the 2ww as we all sit there and you actually look for symptoms not on purpose but we just can't help it then we ponder whether it's a sign it's worked or not-GOD they should give the dreaded 2ww as a torture to those in prison they'd soon change their ways...lol!
Gotta admit since the DIUI I've had stomach twinges every day since!And it's damn annoying as I don't know if it's a good sign or not!..lolThere not very painful just enough to let me know it's there and worse at night plus I think my asthma is playing up!Not had problems with my asthma for years but now I get to top of stairs and I'm panting but I'm not overweight infact I'm in my perfect BMI so god knows just think my body is playing games with my mind....lol!Or maybe it's my mind playing tricks with my body.

Autumn Jade-I love the fact it's brought you closer together and that your having fun,sometimes it seems like life is taken over by fertility treatment and it can make us feel down so it's lovely to know that your still having a laugh together through everything.I'm taking things a little easier on the 2ww no mad rushing round and like someone else said I won't do anything that I could look back on after 2ww and say maybe that was why(I'm not going to say ought negative so you know what I mean!)Anyway it WILL work no negative thinking allowed!That goes for all you lovelies no negative thoughts just positive-Think of them snuggling into your womb and growing so only lovely positive thought's.If you do feel down come and post as we all do at times but it helps to know others are in the same boat and we are all routing and   each other on.Plus there's been a few   lately and alot more to come I'm sure.

Love and      to you all!xxxx


----------



## bertiantonio

Morning everyone - jsut wanted to say good luck to anyone testing today, fingers crossed.   


AJ - Thats was a long post, Phew!!!  Cramps have stopped now, which, again Im thinking as a positive  as in my book that means they defo were implantation cramps and now Thing 1 and Thing 2 are all snugg and cozied up for the next 9months, cor I go so much more    than I had last time, thats a good thing too!!!    You really have got the hang of the smiley havent you AJ  , and your nice ticker.  As for sitting sofa bound, docs advise that you should have bed rest for 36hour following transfer and then take it easy for the first 2 weeks.  Last time I pretty much stayed on the sofa for 10days, DH wouldnt let me do anything  , but told him this time, NO,    I will stay couple days and then just do normal things, so thats what I done.  Got back from transfer Friday afternoon and pretty much stayed on sofa till yesterday afternoon (sunday), so 2 days. I would certainly not do hoovering or carrying heavy shopping AJ, especially in the first few weeks, they need to have time to bury into your belly nice and snug. Send you DH out  to do the shopping and get him to do the hoovering.  If you had 2dt last thursday then you are on day6 today so could be implanting anytime now   WOO HOO!!. They say it normally between day 5-7, so hey, get them snuggled them down now AJ.


MaisieCat - you are the    of the tickers,   
ALL - if anyone is feeling naughty to test, NOOOOOOOOO, STOPPPPPPP!!!!  cheeky    

 

Berti


----------



## bertiantonio

AJ - forgot to say the app our consultant created I think is called Lifeforce Fertility.  His name is Laurence Shaw so could probably search on either.

Berti


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning all, Had a couple of days away from FF as been feeling really down and seems to be getting harder for me! The last few weeks have gone quite quick so hoping that next tx will come just as quick!! 

Watching Jeremy Kyle prob dont make it easier but just makes me angry - women that are PG drinking loads and smoking really angers me!!!! arrrggghhh

oj72lj - CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!! WOO so pleased!

Helena74 - So sorry to hear your bfn :0(    Stay positive and the 2nd cycle will make you more aware of what to expect with drugs, 2ww etc and will be alot easier than being in the unknown!! We will get there on our next try ;0)

Teresa b - Can imagine its tough for you with a sister like that! Id feel exactly the same and know how you feel as have a 'friend' the same! Se has been unsupportive during my tx. Not sure if you read my post about what she said to me.......... I have to wait 3 months until next cycle which will be Jan.....

Maisiecat -    that ttc naturally works for you!!! If not you have IUI and IVF and know one of these WILL work for you  Good Luck and keep us posted.

Clairec1154 - Its normal, i also had lack of sleep (which i NEVER get and can sleep for england) also got hot sweats!!! You'll be fine x x

Steffydill - STOP TESTING not long now until your otd, but way too early to test!   

Sorry to anyone I have forgot, its been very busy on here

Good Luck to anyone testing today x x x x x


----------



## bobby77

Hi Everybody,

I have been following all your stories for the last weeks. Reading all your stories have been very helpfull and heartbeaking at times. Me an DP have been ttc for 6 years and finally had our first IUI 27th sept. My OTD is today and we had a BFN  .
I had some spotting yesterday and very bad cramping last night and was sure that AF was on its way. Today I have no AF and spotting has also stopped. Now im a bit in limbo what to do with the progesterone I have been given. The nurse told me to continue untill I get my AF. Im worried that the progesterone is delaying my AF, I think im going mad  . I decided to take another one this morning and another one tonight. Shall I do another test tomorrow and if its negative stop.... ? 
Any advice welcome x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning bobby77 - I was told to stop progesterone when i got bfn but would contact your clinic if i were you for advice. Sorry im unable to help anymore and im sorry to hear bfn..... x x


----------



## bertiantonio

Bobby - sorry to hear your news.  I would suggest you contact the clinic and ask them.  I am so sad for you.     

Berti


----------



## Pinniforum

Bobby sorry about your bfn, I would fo as the clinic says and continue until full AF, it seems quite early for OTD tbh, but I can't really remember the timelines for iui, in both my cycles I started bleeding before otd.

ShellyLou, keep going sweetie, you are doing really well. Just give yourself time, you can't expect to be ok all the time, some days are better than others in my experience with all this. Just try to allow yourself to feel what you feel.
Hope, kittens are a fan idea, we got 2 and they are a great tonic.

Has anyone ever had heartburn in the 2WW? I have it really badly today, and I never usually get it.

Pinni x


----------



## steffydill

Hi Pinni,

I too am in 2ww and am suffering major heartburn and indigestion, some days it feels like a lump in my throat and others it is just burning sensation all the way down my insides but I have never had heartburn like it, it doesnt matter what I eat or drink everything causes it!! I have had to chew remegels the last few days gto sort it out which help so if its too bad I can recommend them.

Stef xx


----------



## bobby77

Hi,

Thank you all  for your advice. I just realised I made a mistake in my earlier post. I had my IUI 24th sept, not the 27th, silly me. I think AF is on its way, tbh I wish it just starts properly instead of this (but thats probs because im confusing my body with taking progesterone). I can then focus on my new cycle. Its better to know then the not knowing. I dread the thought of having to do so many cycles before BFP.... Good luck everybody x


----------



## Jef74

Hi
Test date is 20 Oct. ICSI.
Am typically a relaxed person who deals in facts. The fact that there are no 2ww facts to digests jas turned me into an emotional nightmare.
Roll on next Wednesday.
Good luck to all.


----------



## KStar

Hello all.... How are u I know I have gone silent fora few days.... It's a quick note to say I will be on later and write a proper message!!!! 

Sending big hugs and love to all!!!!

KStar


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi all,

Welcome *Jef74* - I too, must confess to preferring to deal in 'facts' and my DH is much the same (numbers are his thing, so give him all the stats and he's happy - well to an extent). It does make it very hard when there seems to be no 'right' or 'wrong' and no definite answers as to how best to proceed. Just trusting the consultant to know what's best can be very hard. The fact that your hormones have been messed around with, certainly does not help your emotional state either, so try not to worry about feeling a little sensitive.

*Bobby77* - I'm so sorry to hear your news. I really hope your AF just 'gets on with it' soon. In an odd way, I'm glad mine came before my OTD - it spared me a lot of upset that way I think. All I can say is that, if you are anything like me, once AF is underway, it will really help you to 'let go' and start to move on - and getting the next tx lined up finally gave me back all my  . You *will* come out the other side stronger, I believe. xx

*ShelleyLouise73* - Glad you have made it 'out the other side'. I'm sorry your next tx seems so far away, and hope I didn't sound like I was gloating about getting mine so soon. Time is on your side though, at 26 you have no need to rush. You will be able to let your body recover and prepare yourself really well for next time. I keep reading that it takes 3 months for any dietary changes that you make to have any effect upon your fertility and now I wish I was a bit younger and had that much time to do these things. I'll be having IVF in Jan if my Nov/Dec IUI fails so, you never know, we might be cycle buddies then. xx

*Berti* - Thanks for crowning me ticker  . Just had a look for the iphone app - found it - LifeForceTeam Fertility. £3.99 though - I only usually buy really cheap ones (skinflit that I am  ). I did buy the 'P Tracker' one several months ago though and that has come in very handy for predicting future AF dates without counting endlessly on a calendar and keeping track of symptoms, ov. dates etc etc.

*Hope71* - What a lovely postive attitude you have. Kittens will definitely keep you busy. I remember how lovely it was when ours were tiny. Only Maisie left now, but she is such an affectionate little girl and always comes to snuggle up with you if you are miserable. (Hope you like her portrait I've newly added to my profile BTW.)

Sorry no time for personals to everyone - I've decided to just pick a few each time where I think I have something particularly relevant to say, and give my  to the rest. I am still trying to keep up with everyone to a certain extent.

Everyone was such a great support to me through my tx, I feel it's the least I can do to give something back.

 and  for all.
A-M
xx


----------



## teresa b

Nattee, Autumn Jade, Hope & Shelly

Thank u so much for your kind words and support it really helps me to stay calm and   .  We will all have our time I'm sure of it and if it's hasn't come already then it will and we will all cherish it forever and we can all say to our children Mummy and Daddy had to fight so hard for you and wasn't never going to give up    

Shelly - We could be cycling at roughly the same time so I will look out for you on here to keep updated on your progress   

I love you girls and thanku for being my rock   

xxxx


----------



## Hope71

Maisiecat- thanks for your kind words,loving your profile picture, Maisie looks gorgeous, think pets know when you're having a rough time, next door's cat has been coming in a lot more recently. I know what you mean when you say about leaving it a bit late, but took me a while to find DH. We will get there Hun and make fab mums. 

Shelleylouise- step away frm Jeremy Kyle, it wound me up so much the other day that started shouting at TV and shocked the neighbours. You are allowed to have down days you were so positive and you will be again.

Big congrats Mrs Mossy and Rhubarb, hope that this is the start of many more.

AFM - finally got AF, just felt some relief, the fear had gone now, the fear of bleeding, the fear of BFN, I feel like just do your worse. I hit the bottom and now am crawling up the other side and into the light. Might sound melodramatic but that's how I feel.
Anyway, the house is now spotless, follow up appointment booked for this Thurs and finally having full head of highlights tomorrow, thank goodness, held off while having tx but hated the roots situation.
Going to watch the inbetweeners tonight because it seriously makes me giggle and hubby came up with tickets with Sean Locke on weekend, need to start smiling again.

Love to all
Cx


----------



## AUSSIE1

Hi everyone
BFN today for us- we are so sad! I am sorry that I cannot give any pma!
Surely it should get easier, it just doesn't. I have been crying for 5hrs now since we got beta back. Time is running out for us but I know I have to be strong.
Thankyou for all you support. It has been great to just read along with you. I really do wish everyone so much luck. Being a mum means too much to just give it doesn't it?
Goodbye E & I embryo- I had fallen in love with you so much already.
Take care all xxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Aussie1-        

Don't give up because though it is hard now just think how worthwhile it will be when you finally hold YOUR baby in your arms-After I did egg share and got a BFN I was so down and spent hours crying as it was a loss of a baby that we wanted so please grieve for that loss.Just take some time out now to  recover and plan what your going to do next.But you will get there-I honestly thought that we would never have a child of our own even though I was going through the treatment to have one-I was convinced that it would never work for us as we probably were never meant to have any BUT I did get pregnant and now have a gorgeous nearly 5 year old so please don't give up on your hopes and dreams else what else do we have if we don't have them?


Take care.xxxx


----------



## goonie4life

I just had a tiny bit of pink when i went to the loo    
I'm hoping that this is a good thing!


----------



## IGWIN79

your spot on for implantation bleed hun , sound good to me


----------



## goonie4life

I'm hoping so sweetchilli x


----------



## ms m

Hi, bit late to this discussion but the madness is finally getting to me on the 2ww and it's good to know I'm not the only one! I have a really daft question as I'm worried about testing too early, although I'm sure a day won't make a difference - do you start your 2weeks from day of ET or day after? I have an OTD of 18th Oct at the moment....


----------



## steffydill

Aussie, I am so sorry for your news but time is definately not running out. I know you feel so down today after the beta, no matter what, it all comes as a shock to the system and you need to let it out. Being a mum is important and I am sure once you take time to recover that you will get the strength to try again and you know that all of us will be here to support you, take care hun,
Stef xxx


----------



## LizE

Ms-M - my understanding was that you can have blood test 14 days after EC (not ET) as that's effectively when ovulation occured. I was told to wait 2 further days before POAS would work. This was for IVF cycle btw, just in case you're on different cycle to me. Hope that helps.

Aussie - all my sympathy. Hope you get your PMA back for another try.

JJMett (Becca) wishing you all the best for tomorrow!

xx


----------



## ms m

Thanks LizE - on ICSI so apparently it has to be after ET, just looking for excuses to test early I spose!


----------



## LizE

Ms M - don't do it! Wait patiently (ha ha) until the alloted day.....

just caught up with more pages..

Helena - so sorry about your BFN. Glad you have a plan to try again soon. Best of luck next time round.

Maisiecat - how lovely to finally see the original Maisie! Glad you are so positive about next cycle. Your gravitational pose info has made me laugh (and makes me want to watch 'Inconceivable' again - still innapropriate?) I have to say after 3 years of BMS I found the last month quite a relief! But pleased to have learnt to sleep on my back as comes in handy with the sore boob issue. 

Berti - thanks for the bubbles!

Lx


----------



## AUSSIE1

Claire the minx & steffy
Thankyou so much for helping to ease the pain
Fingers crossed for you in the future xxx


----------



## debsxxx

just wandering if anyone knows about Cyclogest Pessaries causing thrush or thrush type symptoms


----------



## Bambina

Hi AUSSIE1,

 

So sorry to hear of your BFN hun  

But please don't give up. Take the time out that you need to recover and regroup.

The love and support I've found on FF is amazing, and every message of encouragement, support and shared news makes each of our journey's that much easier to travel because we know we are not going through these experiences alone. So don't give up on your dream honey   

Bambina
xx


----------



## bobby77

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your advice. AF didnt start yesterday. I took two tests this morning (as I thought I did the first one wrong and it was a real bargain, 2 for 1.99 lol). They were both negative. I can ring the hospital mon to fri between 8 and 9 to advice them but no answer as it a BH in Spain (thats where we live). Was about to send another message for advice but AF has just arrived. Thank god, now can ring them tomorrow and plan my new cycle.... and hopefully will join again in November x x x 
Good luck to you all    x


----------



## Autumn Jade

Morning all! Good luck to anyone testing today!!!

Aussie & Bobby 77,  so so sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of   and sure it'll work for you next time x x 

Jef74- I know completely where you're coming form! I would norally have at least a list, possibly a chart of what's going on but 2ww, all the 'symptoms' all seem so...indefinate! Just gimme a '[email protected]!!!

Ms M- step away from the stick   ! Not good for pma to test early x x Have seen people get bfn, spend two days distraught only to get bfp on otd- not good for you or your little embie x x 

Hope, well done for coming our the other side so strong (and with such a clean house! Mine will be like a stye if I don't get a bfp!) Have lovely pampering today and enjoy the new highlights x  

Bertie- Ha, yes, I really over did the post eh!! i just kept writing & writing- bit like when I get talking I guess    (poor friends!!) I had slight cramps last night & some shooting pain, but some around my ovary, what does it mean? what does it all mean??!! Ha Ha! Maybe my pasta was funky! But really, it wasn't much and no spotting so...     Your thing one & 2 sound really snug now, glad your so positive- it's always fun to read your posts x Am trying to be more    cause now I can't remember what I did on Friday but pretty sure that although it was 'light' I did do some bits around house, I went & had accupuncture & met friend for lunch- but can't change that now...    

Good luck to all the testers today- can't wait to see loadsa  happy s on here later and hello to anyone I missed!!!


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Everyone,

Just thought id let you all know that I tested a day early today because I started having some slight brown discharge so I took three different tests this morning (including clear blue digital) and they were all   so over the moon!!!      

Also I have hardly had any normal symptoms, I have been freezing alot (which I get when Im due AF) My boobs haven't been sore what so ever and I have been having a lot of headaches. So I can really not reiterate enough that everyone is different so please do not symptom spot based on what the 'norm' is or what everyone says cos mine have been different to everyone elses. 

Good luck to everyone testing today      

Juicy xxx


----------



## steffydill

Congrats Juicy   thats fantastic news

Stef xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

lol Im loving that!!! thanks steff xx


----------



## Clare the minx

Juicy27-That is brilliant news and the start of many I'm sure.Now enjoy the next 9 months till your little one is in you arms.Wait till you can actually feel them move or see there arm ro legs move it is SOOOO amazing.Good luck to anyone else who may be testing today     .
Love to all.xxx


----------



## Autumn Jade

Yeay! Juicy well done!!!!!!!!!!!    I'm so happy for you- thanks for all the symptom tips too- have just spent last 30 mins trying to find out if I've had implantation pains or not!   Now go and enjoy growing a beautiful   x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Juicy27 CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!! Thats great!!! x x


----------



## KStar

Mrs M…. How is it going today??

Bertie… Thank you so much for the bubbles…. Loving them!!!! How are you doing??

Aussie… I am so sorry to hear about you BFN!!!! I hope you are taking time for yourself and I pray that one day will be your day!!!

Autum Jade… How are the pains… I will explain below what I am feeling… 

Juicy…. Woop Woop… I am so happy for you!!!!

Teresab…. How are you doing hun?? Sorry to hear about your sister and the issues… It is defo times like this when we know who are loved ones are!!!! 

AFM… AFM…. Well… I’m good – I think…. I have been really busy at the weekend… finished my essay but am 836 words over so need to cut it out….. Then went to DH aunts sat night and got back sun evening… as I had a week of doing nothing the house just seemed a mess so DH helped me clean up….. such a sweetie…. 
I am unsure how I feel about whether this has or has not worked… I pray it does and then analyse all the cramps, pains and feelings, thinking maybe its happened. I then try to think logically that this is probably the same for all so am not getting too excited. 
Pinni… I have also been having lots of heartburn/reflux… Sometimes its first thing in the morning after breakfast other times during the day… its quite strange… I also have a really weird pain in the below area right between my legs… lol… its like a numbness… 
The final thing I have experienced is a discharge and my belly is so bloated it looks like a small football…. I had lots of strange looks yesterday at work!!! Lol…. So a baggy top is on today!!!! 

I had a really bad night last night.... The pain below seems to be getting worse... When I moved through the night I just kept waking up as pain shot through me... This morning aftery shower, I got all lightheaded and thought I would vomit.... This is the second time this has happened since ET.... Also had really bad heartburn last night?  Slightly worried about this as I know it's way to early to have any sickness symptoms?? sitting on the train I kept getting really bad cramping pains....Going to call my clinic….to find out whether there is anything wrong….

But my boss is doing my head in today being really unsympathetic…. So waiting until I go out on a visit in an hour….  I cant wait to go back to my old manager who is far more understanding!!!... I wont let her bring me down!!!!! 

Test day is three days away….. Mrs Mossey you were far to brave… I do not dare test early… too scared!!!

KStar


----------



## Nattee

Morning all.. congrats on those bfps  

So sorry to here the bfns   Aussie im thinking of you x

Kstar all sounds totally normal to me. They say sickness comes slightly later but not for everyone, I had a night i woke up practically wretching.THat was 1 week after et. I couldnt sleep it was like i was spinning with nausea. 2 days before otd i had nausea and it got stonger for a few days, then passed thankfully. Stomach cramps... i think most have them, no one knows the reasons but i guess its combo of many things! I had heart burn and terrible stomach pains, was convinced af was on the way. As my otd got nearer my pain got more severe. So my point is... they are nothing to worry about! Its just a can of worms! Everyone is different an every sympton could mean so many things!

Maisecat do you really want me to fill your head with such visions!! I was considering taking up breakdancing so i could learn to spin on my head!   Luckily i turn for ivf came up as i dont think my back could have handled that!  I found that lying on my back then lifting my   off the bed, taking my feet over head and hooking them over the head board the only way  i could guarantee id stay in that postion if i fell asleep   Did give me somewhat of a crook neck though and did stifle my breathing. Also not the most flattering of positions... wouldnt recommend! Thats your lot! 

Hope everyone else is cool today. Stay calm ladies just enjoy the rest and attention!


----------



## hart2hart

Good Morning to Everyone   

  to Juicy -  

Reading your post has boosted my PMA    so thank you    . I have only slight cramps but nothing that could be grumbled about, but don't have sore (.)(.) that other ladies mention or anything else to speak of.  I started to feel concerned because i got nothing last time either and that ended in BFN.  I was going to post today if anyone was out there that got a BFP but no symptoms.   

h2h xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

K Star - Them sypmtoms you have seem normal for a pregnancy to me I have heard a few people have them so keep up the PMA, not long now  

juicy x


----------



## goonie4life

Congrats Juicy!! 

Lat night i posted that i had some pink spotting...i've had it again today, more of it though...i'm getting worried that it might be AF trying to trick me


----------



## Shelleylouise73

goonie4life Fingers crossed for you. Not long to go now x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

sarah-lou - So sorry to hear your news  stay focused for next cycle x x


----------



## Clare the minx

Sarah-Lou-SO sorry to hear you got a bfn and defiantely take the time out you need to regroup yourselves before you try again but please still pop on and let us know how your getting on.You will get there sometimes it can just take abit longer than we wanted but the best things come to those who wait and I'm sure that will be true for you too.Anyway lots of      .xxx


----------



## Mr_M

Hi ladies 
Just to update you. My DW started AF on day 12. We tested day 15. It was BFP.  we tested Day 16 BFP.

Now is all gone. We tested today and BFN. Wow, what a rollercoster.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mr_M So sorry to hear BFN today!!! What have your clinic said??  to you both x


----------



## Nattee

sarah-lou so sorry hun. Like you say it hasnt worked THIS time and now you are on step closer to your dream. Wish you every success in the future    x

Mr_M   to you and Mrs M. Wow talk about ups and downs. I dont think any aided fertility journey could not be described as a roller coaster. Its very unfortunate you've had an extra sting... hope you both are looking after each other and wish you lots of luck in the future. x


----------



## Clare the minx

Mr-M-I am sooo sorry for you both,How cruel it must seem to get that longed for BFP only to get the dreaded bfn not long after.Take some time to yourselves as this is a hard journey for anyone.Fingers crossed that next time you will get a permanent BFP.    to you both.xx


----------



## KStar

Hi ladies... Just a quick one.... I spoke to my clinic to ease my worries and they are also concerned.... unfortunatley they didn't call me back to get all the info until 4 but. Now they want me to go to A&E and see a doc there.... Really worried.... Trying to hold it together on the train home.... Don't want to go to hospital near work as this is to far from home and want DH with me!!!! 

KStar


----------



## teresa b

Hi Kstar

I'm not to bad I'm getting there slowly    I've decided to go for a bit of counciling because I'm really not coping to well with me sis being pregnant    Hope I get stronger


----------



## teresa b

Awhhh Kstar 
I really hope it's nothing to concerning    Keeps us posted


----------



## teresa b

Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am driving myself insane thinking I'm not normal    Why everytime it doesn't work for us do I find it so so hard to be around pregnant women and babies ........... It's like I put this great big wall up around me to keep them all away   

I mean really I should be happy for my sister shouldn't I ? 

I'm scared of this reaction and really feeling like I'm not for feeling like this


----------



## Shelleylouise73

KStar - Keep us posted   x x


----------



## Autumn Jade

Teresa B, my best friend is practically a baby factory, she lives 5 mins away and I haven't been able to bring myself to speak to her or visit her since her last baby was born. I love her, but her house is all about babies & toddlers, it's like a local community centre with friends, mums, everything- all they talk about is babies & pregnancy and I just can't go round there, I avoid her phone calls and txt back cause I can't stand the sympathy in her voice. I'm happy for her but it's traumatic on too many levels to go visit, that makes me feel even more ****! You suspect your sister has done this on purpose, or at least been underhand about it so there's already, like, 10 additional layers of 'what the ****' there. Go talk to someone honey- it's perfectly perfectly fine for you to be mad- mad it hasn't worked and mad someone you're supposed to love seems to be taunting you, mad at the ridiculous situation you find your self in- your clinic should be able to provide counselling, but in answer to your question no, you're an amazing person in an incredibly hard situation- it's normal to scream and shout x x


----------



## teresa b

Autumn Jade Thank you so much for your kind words. The clinic have organised a counselling session for me on Friday    I really hope it makes me feel a bit better   .
I know this is so hard and I'm sure every women in my situation woud probabley feel similar to me. I just feel like the big bad jealous wolf   .

With regards to me sister I think it was an ill timed plan. I think she really hoped I'd be pregnant first and we'd be pregnant together    I wouldn't like to think she just set out to hurt me.......I'm sure that's not the case but it's just so in my face cause it's my sister that is pregnant   

So you don't think I'm wrong for staying away ? It's just to soon after the bfn to be near her   

We will all get our dream one day I'm sure of it    

I think we are all amazing ladies and made of extremely tough stuff to get through our cycles and never giving up on our dreams


----------



## Autumn Jade

Wow, you have such a great attitude, I can see you're a wonderful person really struggling with too much for one person to bear yet still managing to see good in it all- well done and   for you- you'll get there honey, you really deserve it and it will happen for you x x


----------



## Autumn Jade

oh, and take all the time you need- better be able to face her and be strong & genuine than have to suffer and cover up how you feel x x She should understand it's difficult and hey, she's probably more worried about you and how you are- if it were me I'd be feeling so so bad that it was me and not my sis that got lucky _this time_ I'd be devastated.


----------



## K O L

BFP for me      Tested this morning 17dp2dt.  Its really not sunk in - I'm in shock!  I've felt like my period has been on its way for the past week & I really was convinced the cyclogest was holding it back.  I haven't experienced any symptoms although am pretty bloated today which is not my normal period bloating - feels fuller! 

Got a scan booked for 3 weeks time.  Has anyone any idea how pregnancy is calculated for IVF?  I know with non IVF weeks start from the first day of your last period.


----------



## Clare the minx

K-Star.Oh babe really hope it isn't anything too serious and fingers crossed your soon sent home and on bed rest for abit.Please let us know how you get on as I'll be worrying about you now.

Teresa B-Honey I agree with the counselling as I've been there and done that before and for me it's not a sign of weakness it's a sign of strength-You recognise that your struggling and your doing something about it so to me your a hero.We all go through stages of thinking why me and it's worse when everyone around you is getting pregnant.I remember doing egg share and I fount out my brother and his fionce were trying for a baby whilst I was going through it.God it was so hard for me as though I get on well with him and love him dearly he already has 3 kids by two different women(one of the women is his ex-wife)so when it didn't work and I fount out not long after his fionce was pregnant I was GUTTED.I had them round for bonfire night etc and sometimes it was hard to see her tummy growing and knowing how easy it is for them yet we have to pay and even then sometimes it don't work.I know they are also currently trying again so yes I understand what your going through and its hard!They don't know I'm going through treatment as I don't want to tell them incase it don't work I hate the poor you looks I get.Anyway back on topice...lol.But it will work for you just not this time unfortuantely.And I also think your sister didn't want to miss out when she fount out you was trying I think she wanted the attention you would of got as well and only did it because she DID think it would of worked for you then she could of shared your attention.But think of it this way WHEN you do have your baby they WILL be extra special as they couldn't of been wanted or loved more.



  to K O L that is great news,really happy for you now go celebrate with a nice big takeaway or some chocolate...lol.Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and I hope you soon have your happy,healthy baby in your arms.xxHopefully it's a taste of all the more BFP to come from others.so        and    to all.

Love to all.xxx


----------



## WinnieThePooh

Evening all.

Congrats KOL!! 

KStar - just read your post.  Really hope everything is ok  

I haven't been given a OTD date but I'm going with 21st as had 3 days embryos put back on 7th (please shout if you think that's wrong!) Just wondering if any of you are experiencing anything similar to me.  I'm not symptom spotting - following all your advice and given up with that - but my body seems to be producing little bursts of adrenaline throughout the day, even when I'm totally relaxed and not doing anything particular. Sometimes around ten times in the space of half hour.  Does anyone else have this?  I hope it's not doing any harm but just wondered if this was normal....

Hope everyone is well this evening


----------



## kellyjayne

K O L - congrats on your  if you go to the page when u first load FF, on the left hand side there is a due date calculator, enter your EC date and then scroll down and read - its amazing! xxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Winniethepooh-Nope I've had the opposite I'm constantly feeling knackered and am forever yawning!Some bloke made a comment about it this week saying I should go bed earlier-Any earlier and I need not bother getting up at all....lol!The only problem is once in bed my mind won't switch off so takes me ages to drop off now.But fingers crossed it's a good sign as I mentioned before I think 'pregnancy signs' differ from person to person and from pregnancy to pregnancy.Alot of them can be similar but also alot differ i.e-some people have implantation bleeding but in reality it's something like 1 out of 3 that actually have that!Surprising really.Anyway hope your 2ww flies by and you get them lovely two lines at the end of it.xx


----------



## K O L

ThanksWinnieThePooh and Clare the Minx - wishing you both loads of luck     

And KellyJayne - I'll check out that calculator now.  Thanks hon x


----------



## helana74

TeresaB - I think counselling is a great idea especially if it just means you can get everything off your chest and out of your system.  There is nothing wrong with you at all, its perfectly normal to feel the way you do.  I am finding it hard to even congratulate 2 close friennds on the birth of their 2nd babies but in time things will change and the pain we are feeling now will get lesser so that we feel strong enough to put this behind us and try again.  Don't rush it, you will get there as will we all and give yourself as much time as you need to cry, feel anger etc but you will see that those feelings will start to leesen in time.  

Well done to all the other girls on here who have got their BFP's.  I might not be on this thread that much until I am in my next 2ww but will check back now and again to see how you are all doing.  Thank you each and every one for all the support that you gave me, you are all a truly special bunch of FF and are inspirational to someone like me who started all this knowing very little and was just dazed and confused a lot of the time to someone who is now determined to get there armed with a lot more knowledge gained from knowing you all.

xxH


----------



## steffydill

OMG, I got my BFP!!! I feel so shocked and scared and happy all at the same time. I am 12dp2det.

As for symptoms I had really bad AF cramps for the last 3-4 days, I have had terrible heartburn for the whole time since about 2 days after ET and my (.)(.) have been huge, veiny and really sore, also really vivid dreams. Apart from that I feel like I have just been really tired but when I did IUI last time and was in 2ww I had all of that (apart from heartburn) and it was BFN.

I want to say thanks for your support, I will of course be keeping my fingers crossed for everyone on here and I have a long way to go so am just   this sticks!!

Lots of love
Stef xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Congratulations Stef   Woop Woop xxx


----------



## steffydill

Thanks Juicy, you too (again),

Heres a celebration for us both


----------



## kellyjayne

steffy - congrats on ur  you've made me want to test as im 12dp 2dt, my OTD is 16th! xxxxx


----------



## steffydill

Thanks Kelly, I just couldnt help it - tbh I have been testing since about 7dp 2dt as I have a serious obsession with POAS, it has cost me a fortune over the last 10 years I must have done 100's tests and in all that time I have only ever seen a BFN.

I will keep my   for you and say another   for you to get your BFP,

Stef xxx


----------



## WinnieThePooh

Congrats Steffy!!!  

Clare the Minx - thanks for your post. I'm also really tired and sleep at least 8 hours but when I'm awake I just go through the very very short phases (about 2 seconds) where I get a little funny andrenaline burst - they never last that long to keep me from falling asleep almost as soon as my head hits the pillow.  Anyway, hopefully nothing to worry about but can't find anything pregnancy related on the internet so if no-one else has had something similar, perhaps it might be something completely unrelated to tx?!


----------



## teresa b

Autuma Jade, Claire & Helana

You truely are amazing, strong big hearted people that derserve ever happiness in the world   . I really do apperciate your comments and thoughts they are helping me to feel more    strong and normal. It is so hard to see other people pregnant or with new born's and you do get that feel I wish it was me but at the same time you would never begrudge anybody else the chance to be parents or wis this heart ache on anyone else!!!

Although it is heart breaking when we get BFN and it takes usa while to bounce back and get the strength to try again, I do in a strange way feel quite privilaged to have to get it this way because I will always be able to look my children in the eye and say Mummy & Daddy frought so hard for you and refused to give up trying no matter want it cost because you really were worth every penny and I would do all again     

Ladies stay strong and    because one day we will all become one of the best Mummy's in the world with the most loved children............. God I can't wait for that day for all of us. I    it comes real soon   

Do you know although I haven't met any of you I feel really close to you because we are the same inside and out.......Amazing people fighting for our dreams.

Love u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teresa b

Congratulations on all you who got BFP.......... So happy for you


----------



## hart2hart

to everyone

Teresa b - I am so sorry to read of the sadness that you are going through at the moment    , but to see the support you are getting from FFs is amazing.  I really can emphasise with how you are feeling in regard to your sister, my Mum suggested that I did not tell mine for the same reason, she copies everything I do.  

I hope you feel the benefit from talking through your emptions with the counsellor.

KStar - I hope you are OK   

Congratulations to KOL and Steffi    

 - Big hello to my fellow   PUPO ladies. I'm trying not to symptom spot, but I just wish there was some sort of sign.  As I keep reading though, everyone is so different, the wait goes on   .

Winnie, just wanted to let you know I wasn't given a precise OTD, just told test when you run out of pessaries.  Counting what i was given these run out on 21st Oct and I had a day 2 tfr on 7th Oct.  Hope this helps.

  

h2h xx


----------



## Autumn Jade

KOL, Steffi,          concrats on your  today- well done to you x x

Just a quick post to say-

Kstar, hope you're ok, you sound so worried, I really hope everything's fine x

Teresa, you _*will*_ be an amazing mum. No doubt x

Night night ladies and good luck to us all


----------



## WinnieThePooh

hart2hart - if I followed the same advice that your clinic gave you I wouldn't be testing until 27th October (after 3 day ET on 7th).  Call me impatient, but I don't think I'm going to last that long lol!  Think I'll go for 21st as well.  Not even remotely tempted to POAS yet but it's all about holding my nerve ... and my nerve is very slippery when it wants to be!

Good luck and good night everyone xxx


----------



## Clare the minx

STEFF-            on your   .Thats brilliant news and am so happy for you.

Teresa b-Thanks your message brought tears to my eyes just reading it-Stupid 2ww does crazy things to us.And once you've had a break you will bounce back and come back stronger and your body will be more ready for that BFP.


KSTAR-How are you?Is everything okay?Told you I'd be worrying about you...lol!Fingers crossed that your just resting up in bed and can't get to computer as DH has made sure you don't get out of bed and is running round after you.xxx
IF ANYONE IS TESTING TODAY GOOD LUCK!and lots of           to all on 2ww.xxx


----------



## AUSTIN

Hi ,

could you add me on please im due to test 25/10/2010 , at this point im going to wait but another stir crazy day of knicker checking,twinge noting and internet surfing and it may come early! lol

Really forgot 2ww was this hard !!


----------



## steffydill

Thanks everyone for all your messages, I hope you all get your BFP's this next couple of weeks!!!! xxxxx


----------



## steffydill

Hi to the ladies I have been chatting to on another thread as I know you have all been directed here by Frankie B:

Rosalita,  
Sara76
Silver1
Debsxxx
Susiesue10
Bambinoplease
Danni

Hope you all get your BFP's

THANKS TO ALL OF THE LADIES HERE FOR THEIR CONGRATS, IT MEANS SO MUCH!!

Lots of Love Stef


----------



## Shelleylouise73

steffydill youy tested 2 days early lol Naughty but a big congrats on your BFP X X


----------



## steffydill

Shelley - I really couldnt help it! Thanks darlin,


----------



## Shelleylouise73

It is hard isnt it..... lol but think id have resisted if it wasnt for AF arriving 2 days before otd!! It must feel so great to see that BFP!!!! x x


----------



## steffydill

Im so sorry Shelley about your BFN, after 100's of BFn's over at least the last 10 years I know that feeling but when it is through IVF and its BFN it somehow makes it much harder to swallow as there is so much involved and you have put your body and mind through so much!

I dont know whether I said it on this thread but I have NEVER seen a BFP before and yes it is great but I am now so desperately worried that its all too good to be true and wont last and I have read so many stories that I feel like I should have maybe not posted my BFP until I know for sure that it will stick. I am definately a worrier and I feel so sad for everyone on this site with BFN's, I have prayed so much recently for all the women on here and I just wish we could all have the right result, we all deserve a baby and I just hope that my dreams do come true and I hope that yours do too,  

Stef xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Oh Steph, you are naughty for testing early but you will be fine! How many cycles you had?? 

The ivf tx is tough let alone getting a bfn at the end of it!!! Did you do anything different this time to previous goes?? x


----------



## KStar

Hi Ladies…. 

Sorry for no reply earlier…. 

And sorry this is going to be another me post!!! I promise I will be back soon… I just wanted to update you but will be then going off to sleep….

So I went to hospital… I was first seen by the GP at the hospital… He took a urine sample, did other tests and started to ask lots of questions about what tx I was doing… I explained then burst into tears when he said he would test me to see if pregnant… As I still have three days to go, I was so scared to get a negative and didn’t want it but I knew this would happen… He then said he wanted me to be seen by the A and E doctors because he was concerned that I may have a blood clot in my lungs.  I was waited for the A&E doctor… They did an ECG, blood tests and lots more prodding of my stomach…. The A and E doctor then when he was speaking to me told me without really thinking that the urine pregnancy test came back negative… that set me of crying again…. After about 2 ½ hours another doctor (number 3) came to see me…. He then started prodding me again….. then the second doctor came back and said that they were unsure about what was going on!!!  He said it could be that the eggs have implanted else where, but then I should have got bleeding, then he said it could be miscarriage, but again bleeding (and in my mind too soon right!!!)… then he said appendicitis but then I would have other symptoms as well. HE said it could also be reflux (what in my pelvis) and finally constipation… They just didn’t have any certainty. So then they toyed with keeping me in and I just said I want to go home… I was so emotional and just wanted my bed…. They said to me to go back if it gets worse….In regards to the blood tests… again INCONCLUSIVE….. HCG levels show that they are allegedly higher but not to the level to confirm a definite pregnancy… Also the doctor didn’t have a chart of which way they are… ie… HCG going up or down so again cant advise… 

Today I called my clinic and its as though they don’t care either… they don’t know who spoke to me yesterday and told me to wait until Friday and test as told to…. That was it…..

Ladies I just feel that I have lost some motivation and spirit!!! I really did not want to test and the negative result has done it for me…. I keep putting my sane hat on and saying its not the date yet and also its an NHS urine test which are rubbish but the seed has now been implanted….. I have had a few tears today….      

Hope everyone else is well….

Once again… Sorry about the lack of personals and hellos to everyone else…. 

KStar…


----------



## Nattee

Oh Kstar you poor thing    I cant totally empathise with this as i was in a & e a matter of days before otd also. For different reasons. I had a very distended abdomen. They aslo did a urine and blood test and i  BEGGED them not to. I knew it was too early but still it would destroy any pma i had left. Despite asking not to be told i heard 'negative' and my blood tests showed nothing. I never ONCE mentioned it after that moment. I was devestated and i lost many tears. But i kept telling myself... its not conlcusive... its too ealry. If they cvould get a clear reading today then why is my otd days later? I was also concerned the trauma of them wanting to keep me overnight and my emotions would have an impact on my embies and was mortified id put myself through it all. Only to find a BFP a few days later. So please take some strength from my story hun because the test results mean squat right now for someone who concieved naturally let alone people like us drugged up to their eyeballs. It must be so frustrating not knowing whats wrong with you but i would say now you have been checked over you can relax knowing that had it have been something to worry about you'd still be there.  There is still every reason to be positive about the next few days pleeeeeease dont give up. I have every faith in you. Get some rest, listen to the cds and listen to your body. You sound like you have been way too busy. Let dh spoil you. Put a good film on, get a take out and PUT YOUR FEET UP! Lots of healing hugs and love xxxxx


----------



## Nattee

Kstar i meant i CAN totally empathise with you! Sorry not too hot at this typing lark!


----------



## Nattee

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all well. 

Shelley im sooooo chuffed you have your next tx date that is AWESOME news! I am too very excited for December, more so than usual now!     

Teresa i just read your posts about how you're feeling.  I think how you feel is TOTALLY natural and you need to stop being so hard on yourself   Its a great idea to talk to someone who can help you accept and understand your feelings and make you believe its totally natural to be feeling this way and that you are not a bad person. Everything in life is somehow achievable. We may get ourselves in all kinds of trouble trying to buy the things we dream of but its possible! Having a baby is one thing we cant just go out and buy, no savings nor loans will ever make us pregnant and thats what is soooo frustrating. Its achievable but we have absolutely no control over it what so ever. No one will ever EVER understand how we feel its just impossible. To want something so badly and have no means to just make it happen. Why the hell should we feel bad or guilty for having that sinking feeling when we hear of others fortunes? Its totally justified. We are happy for them, and sad for us. So many of my friends have just popped one out during the time we have been trying and every time i hear the next annoucement i get a sinking feeling, like i cant breathe and my heart is aching. Now i know time will heal it i just try to forget because the stress is not improving our chances. My best friend told me about 3 months ago that she was going to start trying at christmas this year and i love her more than anything but i cant deny inside it was toture. I would never wish for anyone to struggle i just couldnt bare the thought of someone else so close living the dream before me when i have wanted it so much longer! I felt it was putting so much pressure on this cycle i just wish she'd never told me. Its hard but everytime the thoughts come into my head id do anything to change them or distract myself. I can pretty much gurantee that everyone on this site has felt the same at point in their life.
Like i said before you and the rest of us on ff will be without a doubt the best moms in the world ever. Our children so rich in love, never taken for granted. What we have all learnt from each other is that we are strong determined woman who always bounce back, who come out fighting and who WILL make their dreams come true. What is happening to you is making you stronger. Stength isnt succeeding, its not giving in when we dont succeed. You gotta keep those eyes on the prize because believe it hunnie its happening. And hard as it is, every day, every heart ache is leading you one step closer to your destiny. Really hope you are feeling better and being gentle with yourself. Lots of love xx


----------



## Clare the minx

Kstar-OH    babe.If you remember wasen't it MrsMossy who did loads of pee stick tests that came back positive yet the hospital one came back negative so don't give up yet hun also I remember reading someone tested 2 days early and got a bfn but had pee sticks left so tested on otd and actually got a bfp.It can take a while for them hormones to build up enough for it to show which is why we're given otd and not just a random test day.So I would still test on otd just incase and I really hope you do get a good result. Thinking of you hun and I know your going to be stressing for the next few days but try and relax abit as you've been through so much emotionally and physically.Sending you loads of    and Kisses.xxx


----------



## rjmett

Hiya ladies

I posted here when i originally started on my 2ww then went slowly   whilst i was waiting for OTD so tried to keep away!

I can now confirm my   as OTD was yesterday  .

Now i was naughty during my 2ww and tested early. I dont want to encourage any of you who are still waiting to test, you must remain strong and do what is right for you.
However i got my first positive on 8dp3dt... so so early. The lines got darker & darker as the week went on. I did a digi on Saturday which was 12dp3dt and got '1 - 2' weeks. I repeated the digi on my OTD - tuesday - and got '2 - 3' weeks. So that must mean the embie(s) are growing nicely. Some ladies on my local board suggested it might be twins due to the mega early bfp.
Please don't let this dishearten you if you're a couple of days before OTD & haven't had a BFP yet. My lovely friend Stef only got her BFP a couple of days before OTD, so it is different for everyone.

Symptoms wise - it's hard to tell what is real and what is the cyclogest.
I've had the sore (.)(.) but that is definately the meds. On top of this i'm the most tired i've even been, i cant stopp peeing, i'm boiling hot or freezing cold - no intermediate, my sense of smell would rival even the best sniffer dog, and i keep having dizzy spells and waves of nausea.
My downstairs regions feel 'different'. It's all a bit heavy and i'm getting the odd ache & cramp. No wonder people think AF in on her way! Going to toilet for number  is also uncomfy, everything feels so squahed in there at the mo. I think i'm still swollen from the EC.

KStar - sorry to hear what a nightmare you've been through. Is it defo not OHSS that you're experiencing?

Congrats to all of the other BFP ladies, it's an undescribable feeling isn't it.

 to all of those of you left to test...


----------



## Shelleylouise73

rjmett CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP, YOU MUST BE SOOOO CHUFFED. THIS YOUR FIRST CYCLE??

I had most of them symptoms too and got bfn so really dont think we can go by our symptoms..... so frustrating isnt it x


----------



## rosalita

Hi

Just joining this thread from another one - steffydill mentioned this afty - hi to everyone from the other thread - you know who you are - Naughty Nap Club Members!!

OTD 17th Oct so not to long to go but feeling more and more anxious (as everyone is I am sure) and the twinge analysis is driving me nuts.

I havent read all of the thread but:-

K Star - I havent read all of your posts but can I just say that if you do feel any worse (or even if your symptoms continues in the same way) then please please please do make sure you get back to A&E - i think Natee is right that you need to rest up but please get checked out further - sometimes even a change of shift at A&E can provide more information/insight.  I have first hand experience of that - it is only by virtue of the fact that there was a shift change that I am here to tell the tale from Apr 09.  First shift - incompetent with spoiled blood tests, lack of diagnosis etc etc, second shift - world class NHS at its best.  I hope Natee's story gives you hope but my plea is make sure you look after yourself and get checked out again if you dont improve - you know something isnt right so be persistent to get to the bottom of it - I get paranoid about it nowadays.  Take care x

Natee - loving your 16.09 post.  Sorry you may have posted again - got interuptted by the mother in law phoning for Twinge Update  .  I did have to explain to her in great detail about ec in an earlier conversation - for some reason she thought they were collected from your back?? Eh?  Wasnt sure if to   or   given this is my 2nd ICSI!  However, my consultant will be proud as she got a blow by blow account of stirrups,  vaginal probes, needles through vaginal walls, local anaesthetic, sedation, aspirating the eggs blah blah blah.  Think she felt quite nauseous by the end of it bless her    Was that rotten?  Ah well she needs to know what a brave and fabulous bunch we are and that this process aint a breeze.

Take care everyone
Rosalita x x


----------



## kellyjayne

kstar - just wanted to send u a huge   

rjmett - congrats to you on your 

Hi rosalita - we have met on another post, u are testing day after me    for everyone on 2ww   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Rjmett-just wanted to add to the congrats.     !
I can understand why you stayed away abit during the 2ww as the whole 2ww is so mentally draining and it's hard when you see people describing the same symptoms as you and then they get a bfn then one's with different symptoms get the bfp but I have also seen people describing similar symptoms go on and both get the bfp so girls it really is luck of the draw with symptoms!Which is why I'm TRYING not to over analyse everything which is sooo hard not to do.(see how I emphasised trying...lol).

I have not even brought a pee stick yet so the temptation to test early has not been too bad.It's weird as you can't wait to test but when it's the otd you dread it just incase we see the one line(boo,hiss!) and it's kinda nice to have the hope of it having had of worked during the 2ww.I'm not planning on buying a test until night before so hopefully I will hold out till otd.
Hope everyone else is doing well and lots of      and    .xxxx


----------



## teresa b

Hart2hart & Nattee

Thanku so much, you don't know just how much your comments,advice and support means to me   .
In the nicest possible way it is so nice to talk to people that have actually experienced my pain cause everyone on ff know's exactly how it feels and support each other.

I will never ever give up cause it means to much to me and I have taken so many knock back's over the past 6yrs not only with IVF but with life in general and I know it has made me the person I am today......... An amazing strong women (if I may say so myself   )

I don't expect people who have never experienced this to know just how I'm feeling and that's why it's nice to know I have all you girlies on ff to turn to. I really do love you all and I can honestly say you have all been my rock so thanku so so much     

Hart2hart - Sisters hey!!!!!


----------



## teresa b

Awhh thanks Clare   

When is otd ?


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi Teresa b-My otd is friday 22nd October so a week on friday-same day as my friend gets married!


----------



## teresa b

you get your well derserved BFP hunni     What a day that will be


----------



## LizE

Juicy, KOL, Steff, rjmett - sorry to congratulate you all on mass, but only checking every couple of days now.  So pleased for you all. Becca, I have some of the symptoms you desctibe too.

KStar - do NOT lose you PMA. I tested early and got a negative, and now have BFP. Don't lose heart. Hope you're OK and manage to stay out of A&E.

Lx


----------



## MrsMossy

Clare the Minx and K star-I tested 3 days early, faint positive on the 5 i did then and then on test date Hosp. test was neg. and the 8 others i did were positive! I then had a blood test and that was positive so always hope. Xx


----------



## always-hoping

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the site.  I am currently on day 1 of my 3rd Clomid IUI cycle. AF arrived 2 days ago (one day before my blood test).  So it was a sad day.  I am just in the process of pulling myself together for my next cycle, and trying to be positive.

I have a beautiful girl (3 in Nov) conceived naturally in our first month of trying.  Now we have been trying to give her a little brother or sister for 16 months.  I am 38 and I can not stop thinking I wish I started sooner.  I was so sure that IUI would work and so after 2 unsuccessful cycles I am feeling down.  The doctor could not find anything wrong with either of us, so it is unexplained infertility.  

Reading all your stories does give me a lot of hope.  But you all know how hard it is when after the 2ww you get a BFN.  I also feel under so much pressure people asking me when will I have my second one.  I have only talked to 1 very good friend of mine about what we are going through.  Nobody else knows.  I don't want my family to worry and I also don't want the pressure of people asking every months if we were  successful.  But if course it is hard not being able to talk about it which is why I find this site so wonderful.

Good luck to everyone who is in the 2ww.  I really hope you get the BFP.  
And a big thank you to everyone sharing their experience, it does help me a lot reading about it.


----------



## clairec1154

Dispite not posting much I thought I would pop back and say I also tested early, my OTD is tomorrow but my DH is flying to Germany.  So it is a    I feel that I am so lucky and have hit the jackpot 

   to everyone else xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Congrats claire , thats a great going away present for DH


----------



## always-hoping

Congratulations!  How wondrful.  Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy.


----------



## steffydill

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE


----------



## JoJay

Hi, just a quick hello to everyone currently doing the 2WW. I'm nearly a week into mine - my OTD is 22/10/2010.


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi Jojay,Your otd is the same as mine so fingers crossed it'll be a lucky day!How are you doing on the 2ww?It's not nice at times but every day your not bleeding is a day closer to the bfp.xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Hi to everyone on the 2ww i am just over a week into mine after a medicated FET and my OTD is 23rd Oct which seems such a long way off.  Am slowly going loopy and trying not to symptom spot you think i wold be used to the 2ww now i have done it 3 times already!!!!


Sending everyone lots of


----------



## bertiantonio

Well hello ladies - Im back from a few days working away so have been catching up on your very very busy threads.

Firstly - I am soooooo sorry to all you have who sadly experienced a BFN - its is a very hard time for everyone having to see that. However, you must keep strong for yourselves and your partners and hopefully together you can find the strength to carry on and fight this damn IVF malarchy and get to hold your babies in your arms one day soon. Big hugs to you all.   

*KStar* - What an awful experience for you - its sounds like they dont have a clue between them anyway!! Anyway think PMA as you are still too early to test anyway and I hear hospital pee tests are useless anyway so they are obviously not going to show a BFP. But I do need to say honey, Im with *Rosalita* on this one - if this pain gets any worse then you MUST MUST MUST go back to A&E and get tested again. Dont want to worry you but I am saying from hands on experience, I had severe paid (albeit 7 weeks pregnant) and my docs just ignored me and said "if its a miscarriage you cant do anything about it", I then took myaself off to A&E and it turned out a twin ectopic, another day and I may not be writing this post!!! So I am just a bit wery if the clinic care advising you to go to A&E then I would follow what they say. If they took a blood test, why not call them and ask for the level (Beta/HCG count) then ask your doctor to do another one 2 days after the first. The reason for this is when you are pregnant the beta count should almost double every 48hrs. However dont forget you are too early to test at the min anyway, so it may still not show up. Thinking on the positive KStar, you could just have bad side effects from the drugs, coz lets face if we certainly take some drugs through this malarchy. Chin up honey, just keep  a big hug to you 

*Mrs M* - a day CAN made a difference on a test so try and hold on. Your 14 days is from ET. Your test day is the same as mine, although mine is a blood test rather than pee stick so that I can pick it up at the earliest date. So if you 14days is for pee stick then the only way to test earlier (by 2 day max) is a blood test. You can speak to your clinic and they will confirm this. Its soooooo hard I know but best to hold on.

*Debs* - YEP absolutely right Cyclogest side effect can be thrush, I've had it this time round  and its just clearing now. Didnt get it last time though which was strange. Anyway, you must use the back door  if you get thrush instead and my clinic said I can still use Canestan but I have chosen not to and let it clear on its own.

*Bobby* - sooooo sorry about your BFN but it is good that you are focussing on your next cycle.   

*AJ* - dont worry about slight cramps, as this could be a side effect of the drugs - I had them last time and have had a slight continuing ache this time, but that could be constipation from the pessaries (too much info I know  ) and/or side effect of progynova which does give some AF like pains. We just need to stay positive  and wait till OTD which for me is Monday YIPPPEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!   Your writing and talking is about the same as me then!! Im sure people dont listen to me anyway  but at least on here I can gabble on and noone can stop me!   Let them just try!!!!!   Hope my 'Thing 1&2' are snuggled in now, they certainly must have a nice thick quilt of something to snuggle into coz I put on about 5lbs in the last month!!!!! Its either the drugs or the cakes, not sure which.  

*Juicy* - YIppeee    

*Steffy* - look at you with your flashy post!!! ooooo theres anothing thing I need to work out! So so so happy for your BFP, woo hooo   

*Clairec/Rjmett* - same goes for your honeys, fab fab fab fab news     

*Newbies* - welcome to FF Ladies in Waiting - we are all here to help support you through this exciting yet worrying time. Lots of  to you all.

Berti


----------



## steffydill

Thanks Berti, I am 

xxxx


----------



## bertiantonio

Steffy - How did you get that big jumping smiley and how did you get them to move across the screen before?  I would like to learn so I can use on another thread Im on and show them how its done     

Berti


----------



## IGWIN79

Pinkpixie good luck hun , have everything crossed for ya


----------



## steffydill

Hi Bertie,

To get them to move across the screen there should be an icon above the   face that looks like an M with arrows moving. If you click on that at the start of a new post and then click on an animation or GIf then it will move across the screen. Tbh I didnt have a clue but if you play around with the little icons and preview before you send you can do all sorts of nice things.

The big jumping smiley was off another site, click on him in my message and it will take you to the webiste and you can choose from thousands of animations. You then need to scroll down where it says "To post on Glitter-Graphics.com and forums, use this BB code:" - you then copy and paste that into your message, preview to check it comes up and Bobs your uncle!!!

Hope thats clear, bit of a ramble, let me know how you get on!

Love Stef xxx


----------



## bertiantonio

Im having a go, lets see if this works


----------



## steffydill

I FOUND A NEW DANCING BANANA!!

AND ANOTHER ONE/TWO

Little things and all that, lol......


----------



## steffydill

YAY Berti, you have done it!!!


----------



## bertiantonio

Thanks steffy it worked am gonna play around with that on my posts now then.  Oooooooo love your new dancing bananas I have clearly gotta do some research   

Thanks again.

     

Berti


----------



## bertiantonio

testing testing 1 2 3


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Congratulations clairec1154 on your BFP!!!!!!! X


----------



## steffydill

Me likes Berti


----------



## rosalita

Afternoon

Unfortunately having one of those days today where you feel sorry for yourself and cant stop crying and I bloody well hate it. Parents visiting shortly too and dont want them to see me in a heap so trying to pull myself together! I have been great for about 12 days apart from the odd meltdown but today is a different ball game  Need to give myself a shake up. Think it is just the last of the Pregnyl now wearing off - but hurrah the pessaries continue (Bertiantonio - with you on the back door debate )

*Bertiantonio *- wise words to *KStar* -  that she is OK. You have obviously got the same Emergency Ruptured Ectopic T Shirt as me with bad experiences and I would hate anyone else to have to go through that if it can be avoided by double checking early doors. I nearly saw myself off by ignoring other symptoms as I had had 3 negative pregnancy tests - so there you go FF'ers yet another example of just because you get a BFN doesnt mean it is always accureate. As you rightly say need to remain  as it may be all the drugs playing terrible tricks on KStar - my fingers are crossed for that this is the case.

Congrats to the various BFP'ers that have been appearing over last few days - stirling work chicks!
Hugs to the those with less positive results - our time will come.

OK - pls cheer me up. On another thread I described how my DP landed himself in the doghouse by eating my Maltesers whilst I was out of the room (as I didnt want to watch the footy earlier in the week). So he sat with a glass of wine, Maltesers watching the football (I am on an alcohol ban too) and scoffed the blinking lot without even offering me one! Given that the occasional (OK it is more than occasional) choc is the only vice I have at the moment - mores the pity) I think that this was a dangerous tactic and he was probably lucky to get away with his life given my hormonal state! On the other thread I said I would turn in to the Malteser ad chicks and seek revenge (eg when he falls asleep plaster him with makeup -except perhaps permament marker) Any ideas gratefully received. I must point out that he was a very good boy yesterday and has redeemed himself for the moment but its always useful to have a cunning plan - hehe! 
I am sure all these raging hormones can be put to creative use.

Ahh - thanks for reading - feeling better already after that little outburst (sorry if I have set anyone else off)

Rosalita x x

PS *Steffydill* - consider legs well slapped  you know what I mean  but thanks for your post - havent even got the energy to get to the shop for Maltesers today - also looking at my hair which is out of control - may frighten shop keeper.


----------



## bertiantonio

Hi Rosalita,

Just slap him 

Sorry you're feeling rough today, try and stay  here's a little something I, sending you (with the help of my FF friend Steffy)......



Berti


----------



## steffydill

Hi Rosalita,

Ah bless you, I have frightened people today, "Good Hairfternoon" springs to mind as I dont think I brushed it at all today (or yesterday perhaps) but I suddenly got a strong desire for maltesers after your post today so I hurried down to the local co-op (no makeup, unbrushed hair and the saddest outfit ever, I dont think I will ever be called glam at the mo) and guess what? No bloody maltesers!!! Wtf, the lady behind the till looked at me ewhen I asked her where the maltesers were (with a desperate look in my eye) as though I was mental!!! I was so mad, I think your DH has been to our local shop and scoffed all our maltesers too,  

Well needless to say I was cross but I cried on the way home, how desperate am I? My hormones have changed me forever, , I used to be a styrong independent calm assertive woman I am now a woman with wild hair who cries because she cant have chocolate,

Hope thats made you feel bit better lovely,

Bertie - I love the slapping animation. Its cool

Stef xxx


----------



## clairec1154

Steffy - I went banana mad the other day, there are rather a lot!!!  































































































Berti - yep you have got the hang of it!!

Thanks for all my messages


----------



## steffydill

Hey Claire, I love them, they are mad!!!
Congrats by the way on your BFP, I think we both had the same test date of tomorrow and both tested early!! Are you still going for blood test tomorrow, I am just to see what the levels are, fingers crossed for both of us,

Stef xx


----------



## clairec1154

Hmm I have issues with my private clinic the customer journey is awful!!  They haven't said anything about a blood test?  I was given two pee sticks and told to test tomorrow.  Couldn't help but test early and as I have been positive all week I have phoned the clinic as I was told to do with my result.  I am waiting for them to phone me back with instructions! But like you I would like to know!    

Congrats to you as well!!  Guess we should move to the next thread now......


----------



## steffydill

I am going to stick around a little bit to see how the other ladies are getting on. I am still nervous of moving to the BFP sites, call me a worrier! I rang my clinic and they said that the blood test wasnt really necessary but would confirm what I already know but it may give an indication of whether there are one or 2 in there so I am excited. I dont think I will believe the BFP till they tell me it is! Alot of clinics dont actually do blood tests I have been told they just take your word for it but I am at Hexham and its so small and the 2 nurses there are so lovely that I think they like to be involved and check the beta levels. 
I will no doubt see you on the other thread soon, xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am 6 weeks 2 days and have to keep reminding myself that I am PREGNANT    so I don't think you will still belive it


----------



## JoJay

Hi Clare the Minx (and anyone else testing on 22/10)
I'm going a bit bananas near the end of week 1 - almost wish I was back at work to keep my mind of things. Having nice time off going out for lunch and the pictures but still can't distract myself. Going back next week though which is probably a good thing. Are you going to test early do you think?


----------



## clairec1154

Steffy - my scan is booked for Friday 5th November and I have to carry on with pesseries twice a day until week 14


----------



## Kitten 80

Lucky you


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MMMMM Cottage Cheese lol


----------



## Kitten 80

I think if I actully see cottage cheese I would go very green


----------



## steffydill

Hi Claire, I am worried that they stop me doing the pessaries after tomorrow however after the comments about cottage cheese I am just going to be sick and feel grateful again!! 

Afm, I find out tomorrow when my scan is! So exciting!

Stef xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

eeerrr shelley I will never eat cottage cheese again  
x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

HAHAHA SO FUNNY X


----------



## Kitten 80

its our running joke home made cottage cheese anyone


----------



## Shelleylouise73

So funny yet sick at the same time! **TMI WARNING** I remember on 2ww near the end i went toilet and lost alot of gel and remeber ****ting myself and then just burst out laughing as remembered the ''cottage cheese'' saying lol


----------



## clairec1154

I am never going to be able to eat cottage cheese ever again!!! And be reminded for the next 10+ weeks!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## bertiantonio

Hey Cottage Cheese Addicts!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooooo fed up with Cottage Cheese like thingies, and if I get a BFP then I got loads more weeks of it too!!! YUCK!!

Steff/Clare - as you both tested early, Steff think you were 2 days early, was this before your Official Pee test date or Blood test date? Im thinkinh of having a cheeky little pee test on Sat only coz Im going to my DH family lunch sat and think it would be lovely to be able to tell them. I am TOTALLY prepared for a BFN anyway so its really just a cheeky little naughty moment.

Hey if you both come up early then maybe it TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Berti


----------



## bertiantonio

Sorry just to be clear on my last post.....

I am TOTALLY prepared for it to be a BFN on Saturday as I am testing early - no other reason!!!  Wouldnt want anyone to think I was sending negative messages!
I am MRS    2010 afterall.

Berti


----------



## teresa b

Mrs Mossy are u ok ? 
x


----------



## bertiantonio

KStar - how are you feeling?

Sending you lots of       

Berti


----------



## clairec1154

berti - I tested with a clear blue first and then the following day I tested with first response, I had to wait for the whole 2 minutes but I could see the line!  My atitude was to expect negitive as it wasn't my OTD!  My clinic don't do blood tests, and I now have a scan booked for 5th November!!


----------



## steffydill

Hi Claire,

Just wanted to say that I couldnt stand the pessaries  going up the front way so my clinic told me to use the back door - actuaslly its much better, no mess but as I have discussed on another thread with Rosalita you do get marbled poo (sorry tmi).

It might be worth trying,

Stef xx


----------



## bertiantonio

Yeah to be honest I been using the other way too since about day 3 of using them because this time they gave me bad thrush, and like Steffy says, there is no mess like the other way.  Thing is obviously you get constipation anyway with cyclogest but then all of a sudden you have to hope you make it to the loo quick enough!  Again TMI.

I sill fed up with them!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Steffy was your OTD for a blood test or a pee test?

Clare - WOO HOO 5th November is no time at all is it, however probably feels  a lifetime away.  I just so so so hope I am able to say Ive got a scan booked, fingers crossed.

Berti


----------



## steffydill

My OTD was for a blood test as that is how my clinic do things. It was 16dp ec and 14dp 2det. 

With the pessaries I havent had the constipation but I have had to rush to the loo all of a suddebn but anything beats using them the other way!!  and although I am fed up with them I just cant help wanting to keep them going a bit longer - sicko that I am!

Stef xx


----------



## bertiantonio

OOoooo if your test was for bloods and you testing BFP 2 days early, then I might just have that cheeky little go at a stick myself a couple days earlier.

Why is your clinic taking your off cyclogest then Steffy, I thought we had to stay on it for a long while after.  Last time I ended up having gestone jabs as well as 2 pesseries but think that was coz the level was coming out a bit low at the time, hoping I dont do the jabs as well this time (assuming I get that far).

Bx


----------



## steffydill

I think just go for it but dont panic if it is not yet BFP as loads of women warned me before I tested. I tested almost every day from 7dp et and every BFN upset me and made me think it hadnt worked. When I did eventually get the answer I wanted I have peed on every test imaginable so be warned it can become an obsession and a costly one!! 3 x FRER, 1 x clearblue gigi, 3 cheapy internet ones, and 2 x tesco's own - told you I was obsessed. If I had waited till tomorrow for blood test I would have saved alot of money!!

With re to the cyclogest I think all clinics are different, some make you continue to 12-14 weeks some just say to support in 2ww as your body should start producing it yourself if BFP - I think they monitor very closely though and if progesterone levels are low I think they put me back on them so we will have to see

xx


----------



## irritatingblonde

Hi there, I'm new to the board.  My OTD is next Thurs (21st) & I am soooooooooooo fed up of waiting.  Trying hard not to test early but thinking if I get used to the BFN it may prepare me for the worst!  I'm off work to relieve my stress levels but bored out of my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Having a lot of twinges, a few cramps now & then & quite a few sharp lower back pains. Feel really sluggish 'cos I'm missing my coffee, does anyone know what the best hot drinks to have are? I like cammomile tea, is it ok to drink that at the moment? I love this board....been on it non-stop since finding it!

Best of luck to everyone.

Kez x


----------



## bertiantonio

Hey Up Irritating Blonde


----------



## bertiantonio

Hey Up everyone, we have been saying on another thread how we could all do with a dance and spread some positive energy to everyone, so do ya wanna join in, hey we've got this far, and its Friday tomorrow.

COME ON LADIES SPREAD SOME PMA!!! 



Berti


----------



## steffydill

IVE CREATED A MONSTER!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Love it


----------



## steffydill




----------



## bertiantonio

Steffy Master (said in the voice of Cato, (kung foo chappie))



Berti


----------



## steffydill

You are mental Daniel-san (in the words of Karate kid)


----------



## kellyjayne

Evening ladies,

Claire - congrats on your    

Ive got a confession................................................. ........................................................... ...................

I am 14dp 2dt and have been a naughty girl and tested 2 days early................, miracles do happen, gone and got a  can not believe it, never in a million years did i think that i would get a +ve poas!   

Sorry 4 me post, luv n hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## steffydill

WAHAY KELLY THATS BRILLIANT NEWS

Congratulations, there are lots of BFP's at mo, lets keep em coming!

Stef xx


----------



## Clare the minx

Congratulations Kellyjayne-Thats great news I am so happy for you.I can understand the testing early but the result is amazing.Hope you have a healthy,happy pregnancy and enjoy your new journey!xxx


----------



## bertiantonio

FAB NEWS KELLY - looking at your signature looks like its been a long time coming, many many many congratulations to you and your partner.  Enjoy every moment of your pregnancy but make sure you take it easy.

Well done again   


Berti


----------



## beccibo

Hi I'm new to here, but would love to join you, my OTD is 25th October. I have been back in work all this week and it has kept my mind off things but I so want the weekend to go just as fast so that I've done one week of my 2ww. 

Looks like there's been loads of BFP's - congrats to you all


----------



## kellyjayne

berti - yes it has been a long time coming, not even gonna ad up all the years of tx we had before IVF! worth the wait, the +ve came up straight away on poas!!

Fanx ladies - gonna stick around, not going anywhere yet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bertiantonio

and WELCOME Beccibo


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Congratulations Kellyjayne thats great news       x


----------



## beccibo

I love all the graphics, where do you get them all from?


----------



## Clare the minx

Just wanted to say that those who may be checking for implantation bleeding the bleeding can be more like a normal discharge but which is brown or pinky red coloured and can last from 1-3 days so don't expect to drop your knickers    and see a obvious sign of implantation.It may look like your normal discharge but just slightly brown/pink tinged and you could just notice it more during the day instead of straightaway plus remember only 1 in 3 actually get this so if you haven't/don't see this don't worry it hasen't worked as alot of pregnant ladies never got it either!

Love and luck to you all.xxx


----------



## clairec1154

OOOOhhhhh yes I prefer back door, I tried one day the other way and hated the cottage cheese!!!!


----------



## Rhubarb04

Got BFP on 8th but started to do bright red blood and cramps today. :0( gutted.


----------



## sara76

hi everyone
thanks staffydill

goodluck everybody


----------



## Clare the minx

Rhubarb04-Oh darling some people do somtimes bleed a little during the early weeks of pregnancy but still go on to have a healthy pregnancy so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and lots of sticky vibes for little one.Have you contacted you clinic and if so what did they say?Try and stay upbeat babe as everything might still be okay but if clinic haven't said alot I'd go straight to hospital and tell them your pregnant and bleeding just for peace of mind if nothing else!Let us know how you get on.Lots of   and    .xxx


----------



## ms m

Morning, am 3 days off OTD but got very obvious signs AF was on her way. As so far down the line assume it can't be implantation bleeding so tested and got BFN. Gutted. So am taking it this is end of line for this cycle - unless there's any miracle stories out there!!


----------



## always-hoping

Rhubarb04 try not to worry yet.  I know it is easier said than done.  My best friend had the same, she was bleeding and had cramps and had a perfectly healthy baby boy.  The only thing the doctor said to her not to have interciouse for a few weeks, stay away from hot baths and to rest.  She had a long flight to the US at the time and she was really worried that this would cause even more problems, I did too but did not want to make her worry.  But it all turned out just fine.


----------



## bertiantonio

Rhubard - how awful for you, but its not over yet, go get checked out for peace of mind before you give up on this.   

Mrs M - it is too early to test, we have the same test day of Monday.  If you are getting cramps then this could be a side effect of the drug, so dont give up yet, keep    you are PUPO !!!

Berti


----------



## Rhubarb04

Off to doctors.  Its definitely over.  Really heavy period like bleeding.  There is no way this is anything else.  :0(  Onwards and upwards.  X


----------



## always-hoping

Oh nooo... I hope all is going to be ok! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## KStar

Morning ladies....

Rhubarb.... I'm so sorry.... It's really hard and I pray that you find the strength to get through this.... 

Mrs m... It really is too early.... I was made to test on tuesday which was way to early and got a BFN.... read on to see the update....

I thought I would send a quick update as I know u have all been so worried but so amazing over the past few days....

So I did the poas test this morning at 6.30.... DH woke up as wanted to be there.... I covered it as soon as it was over... Then got him to check.... When he looked there was two lines!!!!!! I am still on shock and can't quite believe it.... Had geared my self up for just one line esp after the hospital incident... I'm not quite ready to celebrate yet though... I know I should be but I just want to he cautious.... I think until I see/ hear a heartbeat It won't sink in.....

Ladies u are all so amazing and I thankyou from the bottom of my heart for all your support over the past month!!!!!  I will be back on later as on the train now!!!!


----------



## pinkpixie

Kstar congratulations thats wonderful

I am very impressed with all your smilies and the cottage cheese gags are making me laugh   my clinic makes you carry on taking them and the HRT tablets for 12wks if yu get a BFP but will be a small price to pay!!!!

xx
h


----------



## IGWIN79

Kstar so glad for you hun, big congrats on your BFP after all you have been through you deserve it so much


----------



## rosalita

Eeee Ladies you have been such a tonic

I must have always known from being a small child that I would need to go down this ICSI route - I've always detested cottage cheese - and my god am I glad of that at that this point in time. However......... avert your eyes if you are of a nervous disposition or a huge praline chocolate lover.... the back door - i do prefer this as it is much less messy and also it stays in place longer - I know they only say 20 mins required but I think the longer it is in situ the more chance it has to work). However, as Steffydill mentions you do get this remarkable marbling effect with your backdoor outputs - which I had a sudden thought the other day resembled those praline chocolate seashells. (It could be just me! Actually perhaps we can send that Gillian McKeith woman a box each of our 'homemade' seashells for analysis ) I do love those - so this marbling could lose me about 5 pounds if they put me off them .......... yeah right who am i kidding - its chocolate. 

Bertiantonio - thanks for the flowers - very cheerful and I am laughing like mad at the dancing from yourself and Steffydill
I still have had zero success with this inserting fancy stuff malarkey but have managed to move one of the emoticons on here and make a rubbish wavy line that I do believe could be a first ! Yeah - old blinking hat now with you two but God loves a trier - and heck I am trying on many different levels at the moment) 
 [sup] [sub] [sup] [sub] [sup] [sub] [sup] [sub][/sub][/sup][/sub][/sup][/sub][/sup][/sub][/sup]

Steffydill -                     Maltesergate continues - love the shop story. Shop Keeper probably thought you were a vagrant robber or something. Hehe Parents taking me to supermarket later (darlinks I cant possibly drive or lift a bag  ) so will bulk buy Maltesers.... but as you had mentioned Minstrels on another thread well...... could need 2 trolleys. And maybe a basket for actual shopping  

Wow - lots of lots of BFPs going down here! Amazing - congrats to all but particularly to Kellyjayne (oh heck love I am now feeling underpressure to test early as you have all been very very naughty  hehe) and Kstar (Thats amazing!!!!! take it easy - I'm watching! )

Rhubarb - so so so sorry. If we could all make it alright we would - you know that. Take good care. Onwards and upwards as you say - take some time out for yourself if you can and then you will bounce back like a good 'un!

Ms M - have a look at the poll for those who have experienced AF like symptoms on 2ww and gone on to BFP - its kept me sane over last 2 weeks - I'll try and post link later. Look for the locked thread on the 2ww site (think it is cramps during 2ww or something like that) - there is also good news on there too.

Welcome to the newbies - I found it quite hard to join in on here as it seems a bit overwhelming and fastmoving but its great!

Rosalita


----------



## Clare the minx

Kstar-THAT IS AMAZING NEWS AND I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU.Still think the way the hospital trested you was pants but am very happy you got your BFP in the end.So now rest up when you get chance and enjoy being pregnant.I was soo hoping that you'd still get a bfp on otd and am so glad you did.Love and congrats to both you and DH.XXXX


----------



## KStar

Hey all..

Thank you so much everyone.... I am silently ecstatic and I know DH is.... The pride in his eyes this morning brought me close to tears.... 

I do however want to remain cautious for a while.... I am conscious and have read about how BFP turn to BFN so quickly and just want to wait for a while before I start to really get joyous about it..... Its sad isnt it!!!! 

Berti.... How do you do your moving icons... I love them..... 

KStar


----------



## Nattee

Congratulations kstar! What did i tell you?! Well done.  Take it wasy now please!

Congrats on any bfps ive missed... i would love to look through and personlise but struggling to keep my head out the toilet for more than 5 minutes again today... bleeeeeeeeugh  

This thread is on fire... keep up the good work you little miracle workers    xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Rhubarb04 - Please please keep us updated :0(  that everything is ok for you x x x 

KStar - OMG CONGRATS!!!!!! So pleased for you x x 

Nattee - Oh no! Hope the sickness eases for you 

To anyone ive missed, sorry - just popped on this morning x x


----------



## kellyjayne

rhubarb - sorry hun am      and      that all will be ok   

kstar - fab news on your  congratulations   

rosalita - no pressure - lol! sending u      and    for your OTD

Hello to all you other ladies  sending u all big    and wishing u all well at your various stages            

AFM - did a clearblue digital this morning - still +ve and says 2-3 weeks!   

Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Everyone,

Rhubarb - Please dont give up hope hun,       I know its hard but you have too keep on believing x

K Star - Wow congratulations hun I am so pleased for you, I did the hospital test on the day of OTD and believe me it took about 20 mins for the extra line top appear, Im a nurse and I know fine well that no-one leaves it long enough when they test patient's urine if a line doesnt come up straight away they call it negative so they are all pants   lol

Hi to everyone else, im rubbish at doing personals x


----------



## steffydill

Hi All,

Blimey this thread moves fast and I am always on here so am amazed that I keep missing loads, here goes tho:

Rhubarb - I am so sorry but dont give up yet, go to the doctors to see what is going on, one of my sisters bled heavily throughout her whole pregnancy and still went on to have a healthy baby, Much love to you   it must be very stressful time, xxx

Kstar - I am so happy for you, its brilliant but like you I keep worrying it will all suddenly change but we have to keep positive.

Nattee - I hope you feel better soon, its horrible that you are feeling so sick but def worth it in the end methinks.

Becibo - if you click on one of the animations it will take you to the website where there are 1000's to choose from.

Rosalita - yet again you havent failed to make me laugh out loud  . I used to really like those chocolate praline seashells and got them every christmas from my DH's gran, I will never eat them again!!! The good news is that I manged to get some maltesers so all is calm again in my world. I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for your OTD, xxxxx

For everyone else who is still waiting for their OTD, best of luck,    for you all!!!

Afm, I had my blood test and still BFP which is relief and I am having my first scan on 28th Oct - less than 2 weeks but another torture wait,

Take care all,

Stef xxxx


----------



## bertiantonio

Hello ladies,

Rhubard - Im so sorry for you honey. As Rosalita said , take some time for yourself honey. Its very stressful time but eventually things will seem a little easier.

KStar - so pleased to hear your news.

ANYONE - a few of you have mentioned these moving/dancing smileys - I have to say I cannot take the credit for finding these, this has to go to my 'Master', Steffydill who pointed me in the right direction and I have simply got carried away, clearly I must be a bit  to have the time to find them. Anyway, as Steffy said in an earlier post, just click on one and it will take you to the website and once selected the one you like just scroll down and copy the link (thingie) and paste into your post.

Good luck to anyone testing today and for those still waiting like me, then keep up the  and try not to over analise any cramps/symptoms - remember you are *PUPO* !!

In the meantime, lets have some music..................





Berti


----------



## Autumn Jade

KStar! Oh my goodness!!! I haven't even read the whole page yet having been visiting family for a few days, but am soo super happy for you!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Autumn Jade

Hi all, 

Sorry, been away 2 days and this page now 10 pages longer!!! So will not be doing personals- sorry all my fab ff chums- I love you all lots but lines need to be drawn so in brief:

   Congratulations to everyone with a     


Berti & Steffidill- you have changed my life!! Will now happily waste days of my life looking through those, posting on various thingies etc, while my washing up grows in piles around me, I stop bathing resulting in my relationship break down and me alone in my old age showing random strangers dancing icons and saying 'But he dances just like JK, really, just like him!!' 

Cottage cheese??!!   Jacket potatoes will now be looking for new toppings!! lol!!!!! So everyone's constipated?? It's affected me the other way    

I see there have been some fab early test- congrats ladies- I'm due to test on Thursday 21st but already don't want to, I know our chances are slim- while maintaining a pma of course- but I don't feel strong enough to have to start over, I am happy enough being in this limbo and just get shaky at the thought of starting over- I'm such a wuss! Does no one else want to hide?? I'm just so scared...

Rhubarb- I'm        that you're ok.

Good luck to everyone testing, I'm going to get some fab graphics going now to bring you all luck!!


----------



## irritatingblonde

Hi, had a really bad day today. Lot's of twinges, very tearful & positive that this isn't going to work  My OTD is 21st Oct & like everyone else i'm hating this waiting game.

 Congrats to all those with BFP's.     Hugs to those with BFN's, so sorry for you.

Kez


----------



## Autumn Jade

Hi Irritating Blonde 

Didn't want to read & run but these poll results may bring back your pma   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewresults

I test on 21st too and am glum as have no symptoms of much at all, the odd crampy pain, the odd shooting pain, but I want to feel something really working- give me painfull (.)(.) and morning sickness over nothing any day!!

Keep positive x x


----------



## rosalita

Hi Kez

Chin up love! Or in my case chins up !

Everyone has days like that - my worst day was yesterday but soon cheered up after a bit of time here with FF'ers! Reading through stacks of comments there is plenty of evidence that the twinges dont mean bad news and a visit from AF - they could be really positive twinges. I know you cant help but do Twinge Analysis mind and it is tough. 
Remember we are pumped to the gunnels with drugs (from every angle  !) and these are raging through our bodies and this makes us tearful as well as the emotions attached to the situation.

Right - Berti and Steffy........ your challenge if you choose to accept it is ......... we need a large pair of pants to add to the thread please to sum up what we all think about the 2ww! I just cant seem to do it - wonder if its the mac we have just got??

Afm..... did an early test this morning (after all your early tests!) which is still showing BFN. So not sure if I need to start planning for ICSI 3 or whether its just too early - OTD 17th. Not down and out yet. Symptoms that I did have earlier in the week - cramps, sore (.) (.), back ache have subsided to nothing apart from the odd stabbing pain in the ovaries every now and again. So dont feel like anything - no AF or pregnancy symptoms but probably looking a bit grim in all reality. However, hanging onto KStar's test results (and really I should look at my own from my ectopic - I did three tests which were negative but by jove I was pg but just not in the right place!) So.......... fingers crossed AF does not pay a visit any time soon. Bought lots of curly wurly's whilst out to keep me going (it sounds like I just eat trash all the time and I dont honest) - funnily enough I gave the seashells a miss but did have a chuckle when I saw them

Rosalita


----------



## irritatingblonde

Autumn Jade - Thanx for the links, will try to stay positive after reading those posts.

Rosalita - Thank you too for your words.  I agree we're full of drugs that give out all sorts of side effects.  I have twinges & backache in the day then in the evening I get nasty full on cramps. I fancy a curly wurly now but daren't ask DH to gout out again 'cos he's just got back from me sending him out for dorito's & malteasers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

By the way, I have now completely gone off cottage cheese & those gorgeous choc seashells! Lol!

Kez


----------



## AUSSIE1

WOW- Congratulations on all the BFP's (so jealous).
Hang in there to all the BFN's- it will happen for us soon! 

I wanted to say a special WELL DONE to Kellyjayne. Kelly, I can't work out from your profile whether this was your 4th or 5th ICSI. It gives me great hope as I have just had a BFN on my 3rd.  Was the sperm sample through surgical sperm retrieval?? I really wish you lots of love and luck x

P.S: If anyone has had a BFP through using ICSI could you please answer my questionaire to help others  Link Below. Thanks
 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243793.0


----------



## kellyjayne

Aussie - yep this was our 4th Icsi, sorry my signature is a bit compact, had to condense it like that to get my OTD countdown ticker on!

Yep my DH had SSR back in 2007 and they collected 4 vials, thats why we had decided this would be our last attempt!

I am sorry for your recent outcome, but please don't give up hope, we nearly did, now look at me!

I will do your questionnaire for you no probs.

Wishing you lots of luck for the future    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bertiantonio

Hey Irritating Blonde - try not to lose your   it sounds like implantation cramps to me if you not testing for another week yet.  Chin up honey.

Rosalita - I accept your challenge, watch this space   

Berti


----------



## Silver1

Roslaita.  Wahoo I found one of ya posts!!!!!.  blimey can definetly get lost in here.  When you testing.


----------



## rosalita

Hi Silver
Nice to see you  

Testing Sunday but see post from earlier tonight - did an early one today that is BFN.  

How you doing?

Rosalita


----------



## hart2hart

Good evening to you all

Have kept up with all your news but not had chance to post much.

KStar -       - was so pleased to read your news .

Irritating Blonde / Autumn  Jade - I test on the same day as you both too.  DH is totally against testing early, but my fear is that I will not make it to OTD.  Last cycle, my test date was 13days post EC and I only got to 12days before I knew it was all over for me.  This cycle my test date is 16days post EC   .

AFM : Like you both tyring to symptom spot ....    but there are no symptoms.  My face has broken out in spots and this happened in my last BFN cycle too   .

...but come on ladies remember Berti's PMA dance....

Rosalita -    - hope that your test changes for you.

Rhubarb -   thinking of you.

Berti & Steffy - Just love the posts, thank you.

Teresab - I hope that you found some positive from speaking with the Counsellor   .

 Catch up with you all again soon. 

h2h xx


----------



## clairec1154

Rosalita - Not what I had in mind but best I can find!!!!


----------



## bertiantonio

* 
OH WOW CLARE FOUND PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

Berti


----------



## bertiantonio

Good morning ladies.

You will gather from the time of this post that I am up at stupidoclock today. Im afraid Mrs  2010 feels somewhat negative at this moment. Despite having pretty much a continuous ache throughout the 2WW which I have always put down to the drugs, I have tonight had continuous 'full on' AF pains and am feeling like I am just waiting for AF to come.

I am due to test on Monday so am still 2 days away, but believe me these are much stronger and different than I have experienced and so feel it is a matter of time, a day or so.

I am preparing myself as I will be totally devastated when AF comes as I really thought it had worked, yeah I know I know, I know its not over till the red lady sings, but cant help it.

Everything negative is going through my head now - especially how on earth I am gonna help by DH get over it, he will be torn apart - this will be our last time, we have no money left, spent £20k so far, and I am now 45 and cant go on any more coz dont wanna be a really old granny mum.

Im so sorry ladies, this post is not intended to send negative vibes out, please please please ladies, remember we are all different and if you are suffering from cramps it is 99% gonna be side effects of the drugs, we are all different and I am sure you will all get through the 2WW to find a BFP at the end of it. Ignore me, you must remain    .

Will keep you posted over the next couple of days.

Berti


----------



## lisa_A

Bertie, af pains so closer to OTD is a good sign, ppl say they are painful then normal af pains, but I can understand u thinking it's possible the medication. Grrrrrr 2 ww is just so hard. And yes it's not over until OTD.

Lisaxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

bertiantonio-The pain could be from implantation as some people don't get an implantation bleed but pain from baby implanting so keep positive babe.I've also had af like pains since my IUI but they tend to come and go during the day but it can be your body stretching and making room for your egg.I tell you the 2ww does funny things to us otherwise normal ladies!I go from feeling positive to feeling negative numerous time a day but your pregnant untill proven otherwise at the moment babe.And don't feel alone or that you can't voice how your feeling as you can and we all go throught the feeling down times.It will work I'm sure and I'll feel positive for both of us!We are all here to support each other so if you feel down tell us and have a cry about it as we're here to help you get them positive vibes again.

Anyway I want to give you a big      and loads of          with some special   .xxx


----------



## kellyjayne

Bertie i have constant af pains especially at nite sending u lots of +ve vibes (cant do smilies as on my fone) XXXX
  o yes i can xxxxx


----------



## Silver1

Rosalita, oh hun. how early did you test.  Dont take it as a definete, it could still be positive.  I wouldnt really rely on a wee early.  Why dont you go get yourself a blood test as it would show 15 days post EC.   fingers crossed.xxx


----------



## Nattee

Morning all   Good luck to all those testing today    
Try not to post on this thread anymore but do pop in now and again in case i can help having been on the 2ww roller coaster 

Berti firstly no apologies for not feeling your positve self today. Its allowed and thats what ff is all about. I have watched you helping so many others now let others help you x

Having bad days is totally expected and means squat. It certainly doesnt mean its over. I spent most my 2ww feeling very   and refused to let one negative thought enter my little head! BUT i still woke on days wanting to cry my eyes out and felt so low, like id been kiddng myself this could ever have worked. You only have to look at hormone related mood swings during af, D/R etc to realise these are not true interpretations of how we feel. Just because our bodies are forcing us to feel down it doesnt mean its over.

As for the AF cramps. Well i had all sorts of cramps and twinges from the off. About 4 days into the 2ww came af pain and it certainly kept me on the edge of my seat  for the rest it. They continued throughout then the weekend before my otd on the monday they were HIDEOUS! So severe i just couldnt believe i never saw red. My heart was telling me to ignore it, its not over till that stick tells me its over, but my head was insisting it was over. The day before otd i actually felt quite calm despite the strong af. I figured in all my years id never experienced af pain like that and not been bleeding or strated bleeding. So i called its bluff and got cocky! Even after the bfp the af pains continued and after a few days i just got used to it and decided it would no longer freak me out!

I BEG you not to test early. PLEEEEEEEASE!   You have heard so many on here get a misleading result just a day or 2 before otd.You cant afford to do anything that will squash any pma you have left. Tell yourself you are NOT testing because you can wait till otd to cnonfirm its worked. And hearing my story you can tell yourself these are good signs!  You may have done this before, but every time is different and the past has no bearing on the future. So keep doing the amazing job you've been doing for your embies. Try and distract yourself today. Ring some friends, go see a film just do anything to stop you thinking about things.

Good luck hun


----------



## carole99

Hi all,

I've not been posting for a while but still checking to se how you're all doing. I just wanted to let you know that I had really strong AF cramps for almost a week before OTD and still have them occasionally a week after BFP. So please try to stay positive, it means nothing! 

Also, don't worry if you haven't had any cramps, lots don't have anything and still get BFPs.

Stay positive, PMA PMA PMA!!!     

Love and luck to everyone xxx


----------



## steffydill

Hi,

I must have lost a long post as I cant find it anywhere, aaarrrrrgggggghhhhhh, thats annoying!

So bit of a quickie sorry if I miss anyone out,

Rosalita - please dont feel down it is not over yet and you need to get that positivity back again, your test date isnt till tomorrow so there is definately still a chance. I really   that is is your time lovely lady!!! 
Also to let you know I now have a strong desire for Curly Wurly's  after you mentioned them - god help the local shop if they dont have them  

Berti - what happened to Mrs   - the 2 days before I tested early I got the most horrible AF cramps and was convinced it was all over so you really cant read too much into it, remember everyone is different so try and keep that fighting spirit alive.

Claire - I cant believe you found pants - I looked everywhere when Rosalita set the challenge, thank you!!!

Silver - I found you but as you say its getting busy in here we may have to start a new thread again, thanks for the PM I have sent you one back, xx

To the rest of you still waiting, I am   for all of you that you all get a BFP,

Lots of love

Stef


----------



## rosalita

Hi Ladies

Wow a lot going on again.

Berti -        don't you even dare apologise for getting things off your chest in the dark hours or I'll be paying a visit!!  You have been absolutely champion on here for keeping us all entertained and distracted so you are absolutely 100% allowed to have a down moment!  Keep going with your usual   and apply to yourself today rather than the rest of us - I still think those cramps could be something good           .  
Remember your own advice from an earlier post - we shouldnt really be trying to do Twinge Analysis as it is such a minefield and you are absolutely PUPO until proven otherwise.  Try and take one day at a time and dont think ahead to what may or not be and how that will be managed - there is another time for that if and when.  I'd love to send you a big bunch of flowers but obviously I am absolutely pants at this graphic thing (I am sure it is our new applemac pc - I'm such a microsoft girl I cant get the hang) so please spend a minute visualising a bunch from me!  Hey you can even pick your own faves in the bunch that way  
AND - even at stupid o clock at a bad time your sense of humour is still there girl - you laughed at the pants so I think you are great.
AND if you need to rant/be upset somemore today then please feel free - we are all here for you.  .  Its officially allowed.

Aussie1 - great poll - going to spend some more time looking through that as it is of interest to me to.  Cant believe how many people have Time on The Table after tx - my hospital just whisks you out so will ask the consultant about that at some point.

Silver1 - I tested 2 days early - yes Natee send in the   there is an arrest to be made!  Havent dared to do one today now - didnt discuss yesterday's with DP - it is my little secret with my FF'ers    However, have started to have some preparatory discussions with him just in case.  Trying to be        but more not thinking about it - using distractions - but appear to be symptom free apart from occasional .  Only one more day - however till AF appears even if test says BFN I wont be convinced. My hospital hasnt offered a blood test - they just give you a urine test - I guess they do bloods once you have urine BFP.  It is a difficult one for me - with my ectopic I still had periods for two months and 3 negative urine tests (I know this sounds odd - why test if you have AF - but I was experiencing some pain that I dismissed as ovulation and DP said I was pg so I did some tests.  THen collapsed 2 weeks later resulting in A&E dash to be eventually be told I was pg - needed emergency surgery and several blood transfusions!)  so even if I get AF and BFN its a tricky time for me given my history - so I may request blood test.  I didnt last cycle but obviously carefully monitored myself.  Hope that makes sense -  it rambles a bit.  

Claire - v impressed at the pants     but thinking these are a bit foxy to represent our disquiet at the 2ww! I'm thinking Dad Pants off that advert I think!!!

Right I better get myself out of the jim jams!    I did get up early honest!

Take care everybody and hello to everyone I havent mentioned - its taken me about two hours to write this so probably overtaken by loads of posts

Rosalita


----------



## bertiantonio

This messages goes out to a number of you.

Thank you sooooooo much everyone for your support.  AF pains have gone again now, but if Im honest I am just waiting for them to come back.  I realise I cannot do anything about it until I test on Monday, gosh it just soooooooooooo long away!!!  Hopefully I will be totally wrong!

I hate feeling like this, negative I mean.  I have been really positive all the way and I want that   to come back.

Off out today, we going to my inlaws for lunch with my sister and her family.  We were only married 6weeks ago and my new mother in law has invited my family over with us (bless her) so it could be a good thing, although equally, they are all gonna ask me how Im feeling.  I will fake it and pretend everything hunky dorey, dont wanna burst their bubble unnecessarily.  Well onwards and upwards.

Good luck anyone who is testing today Im looking forward to coming home and seeing lots of BFP on here!  Everyone else have a lovely day  

Berti

P.S.  Rosalita - can you ask the nurse at your doctors to do a blood for you, they will know your history and so should be up for giving you a test.  Would be good to ask them to then do another test 2 days later to check the Beta levels on the rise.  Also ask them to check your gestone level.  Just remind them of your ectopic and Im sure they would monitor you closely.


----------



## irritatingblonde

I had a really bad negative day yesterday & came on here.  Everyone was lovely & it really did pick me up a lot.so much that i'm in a positive mood even though I'm having twinges, cramps, backache & my fave perfume has made me feel so bloody sick I've had to have another quick shower to wash it off!!!!  Also got my 6 yr old son jumping around wrestling with a giant cuddly shouting "it's hero time" playing Ben 10!!! As much as we r doing this for us as a family it's his request to have a baby bro or sis (he asks for one every christmas) & it's been 2 long years until we actually got an egg donor (I am in early menopause & have overy failure). So even though I have a bright orange dragon flying around my head I'm crossing my fingers & toes & praing this works 'cos it's out 1st & last attempt (I can't go through the wait for a donor again, until now 3 have come fwd then changed their minds).

Everyone else please stay positive & thank you for giving me a much needed pick me up yestersay!

Kez


----------



## debsxxx

hi all
just letting you no i got my   this morning 2 days early   
but worried as seems like af has started  


wishing all the weekend testers lots of luck and babydust


debs xxx


----------



## vikula25

Hi everyone, I am in day 7 of my 2ww and OTD is 24/10 which is a week tomorrow. I have been reading some threads here and find the support you all show for one another amazing. I have to say that some of the information i read on FF I found very useful and comforting and giving me lots of hope. Wishing all those who are going to test in the coming days a BFP.


----------



## pinkpixie

Debs congratulations   that it isnt AF lots of ladies have bleed early on and go one to have healthy pregnancies.


Vikula hi you are testing a day after me have you been tempted to test early??


Bert   hope you are feeling better and back to being mrs positive


hi to everyone else


AFM still busy symptom spotting you think being my 4th go i would have learnt not to do this    so far have got sore boobs still and have generally been feeling a bit yucky today.  Cos i have cut out wheat and gluten this time i am craving pizza like mad so have just attempted to make by own bases with gluten free flour no idea what it will turn out like though !!!!


sending everyone lots of


----------



## Clare the minx

Debs-Great news hun a BFP is a BFP!Try and relax now and enjoy your pregnancy.

I'm getting times during the day when I feel sick but have worked out if I have something to eat it goes away abit but have gone from wanting to eat everything and everything to having gone of my food!I sometimes have to force myself just to eat and I'm still getting the occasional stomach pains during the day.As for peeing I can't stop but I'm constantly thirsty so that accounts for the constant peeing plus the thirst is also a AF sign for me but keep away   .But when I say peeing all the time I mean I go for a pee then go make cup of tea and by the time I've made it I have to go again   .But I am keeping my sane hat on and but it down to drinking more.!


How are all you lovelies getting on anyway?


----------



## ms m

Just wanted to add my two penneth worth as Berti was so positive when I was having a bad day - unfortunately AF has arrived with a vengeance so I'm being realistic about it and realise that the BFN will arrive on Monday too. Berti all I wanted to say is that as we are testing on the same day, I would think the AF would have come by now if it were coming so I'm going to have positive thoughts for you so someone gets a BFP on Monday!!


----------



## hart2hart

Debs - congratulations on the   .    that the bleed is nothing to worry about.  Make sure you keep rested.

MsM -  

Clare - I am with you on the peeing side of things   but I think the amount I pee is reflective of the amount I am drinking at the moment so not sure if it is a symptom or not.  Sounds    crazy I know but I have started going to the loo without putting the light on so I don't see    if she trys to show her face.  I am working now until my OTD on Thurs and I just couldn't cope if it happened at work    . 

We all need lots of orange sticky vibes        . 

AFM : I too seem to have AF cramps today, hence the dark room   , I am    this is a good sign though.  I never get AF cramps except for on the actual day that I start to bleed.

Big     to you all and lots of                     

 h2h xx


----------



## bertiantonio

I have tried to write this post 3 times and my PC is playing up!!! ARGHHHH!!!!!

Anyway ladies, thanks again for your posts they are such a great support mechanism!!  Well we went out for the day today to our familes and had a lovely day.  I am feeling a little better and decided to pull on as much positive mental energy as I can to get through the next 36hours.  Bring on Monday!!!!!

Mrs M - thank you for your message.  Please dont give up the bleed could be one of your little buds fallen out the bed coz the other pushed it out to make more room under the quilt for him/her.  You must still test on Monday honey, just to be sure.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you honey, try and think good things till then.

Debs - Congrats on your BFP - the bleed may be the same as I have mentioned to Mrs M above.

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow, lots of   and   coming your way.

I promise from tomorrow I will get back on my MRS   2010 and find lots of appropriate 'Smileys' to cheer us all up!

Berti x


----------



## WinnieThePooh

Hi guys - does anyone know if AF normally arrives around the same time as when not having treatment?  Or does treatment affect the length of the luteal phase?

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Winniethepooh if your taking the pessaries then they can sometime delay your period but otherwise I'm guessing you should start on time but also remember that sometimes our emotions can affect our periods as well.

Have noticed another thing tonight-My partner smokes(I know bad habit but he won't give it up unfortunately-I've never smoked) anyway normally the smell doesn't bother me but  today if I go in the kitchen(only room he is allowed to smoke in)after he's had a *** the smell literally repulses me as I can smell it so strongly that I have to open windows and doors!but it's never bothered me before.Or if he comes near me- a while after not even that close I can smell it really bad and it stinks.I feel like my sense of smell has increased so just call me sniffer the knicker checker...lol!  

God I can't wait till I can test as this is driving me   slowly...lol!

Pricklyhedgehog-how are you and have you tested yet?If so hope it was a   .


----------



## bertiantonio

Hello ladies, well as you know I am due to do my OTD tomorrow at the clinic, however have had non stop tears today as I think its all over for us







. Have had AF cramps full on during the night (again) and started to bleed when I wipe this morning, and of course the timing is spot on for AF to arrive. If it was one or the other then maybe I would still hold out some hope but I would be kidding myself. Also I done a HPT and it was BFN. I am absolutely in the gutter with it as I was convinced it had worked we had 2 x Grade A 5 day Blastocysts put back. With that and the fact that my tubes had been cut out and sewn up following twin ectopic last time and I had obviously had a full valet, then all the doctors and those at my clinic filled me with confidence that this would work. It just goes to show, you dont know. Therefore, in my opinion, grading clearly doesnt have a bearing on things, so whatever grades/cells etc have been put back in you need to be positive you gonna have your little bubbies.

This is the end of the road for us as we have spend around £20k with treatment and drugs and have no cash left. Its time to give up for us, its the end of the dream. We are holding on to the fact that we found each other (only 3 years ago), was married 6 weeks ago, and have a good life together. Better we have each other and be happy than loads of kids and unhappy!

Good luck everyone, I will post the confirmation tomorrow. Sorry not in the mood for searching for fancy Smileys today, so you will have to put up with this little one.









Keep positive ladies, IVF is the fastest growing medical science and has come a long long way over the past years so could help you all achieve your dream.

Berti x


----------



## steffydill

Oh Berti, I am so sorry its so Bl***y unfair and of course I cant say anything to make things better so I wont try but wanted to give you a big  . You are a lovely person and have cheered me up so much on this thread I really wish I could do the same for you at this horrid time, just know that I am here if you need anything, Love Stef xxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Bertiantonio-  babe,I am soo sorry you didn't get a positive result it is so heartbreaking and I wish every single one of us could get a BFP all the time.I'm glad that you have got each other as this is so hard.Thats the one thing about IVF because there already developing when there put back you do feel more positive it'll work as theoretically all they have to do is settle in but for some reason sometimes they don't and that makes it harder.

Please stay on the boards as we all need each others help and you've been a tonic at times and we need that.I', hoping that this isn't the end for you and somehow some day you do get the BFP that you deserve.xxx


----------



## hart2hart

Bertiantonio -    I am so sorry for the sadness that you are feeling, it really is heartbreaking and I truly hope that you and your DH stay close and find a way to move forward with whatever you decide is right for you -   .

h2h xx


----------



## Katht

Help! I have done a stupid thing today and tested early!  It was negative which definately means trigger shot out of system! I am 6 days post 5dt could it be that I have just tested too early to detect hcg from embryos or is there no hope? OTD Thurs 21/10.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks Kath x


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Kath; firstly step away from the POAS     .  My opinion would be that you have tested too early to detect hcg from embryos.  You must remain postive and have hope   .  You only have to read back on this and many other threads, to name but one FF, KStar, had a negative at A&E but just a few days later is celebrating a   .

Here is some PMA and sticky orange vibes for you        .

 h2h xx


----------



## julesrules

Hello Ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining in - am I in the right place I had ET on fri 15th oct, so they have told me to test on 28th oct - just wondered if there is anyone in the same boat as me  
We had 1st attempt IVF at Liverpool Womens Hospital and we had 1 'outstanding' 8 cell (day 3) and 1 'very good' 8 cell (day 3) transferred, they said they looked text book perfect so i'm holding onto the dream.    
Wishing you all lots of luck and  
love 
julesrules xxx


----------



## Linz7

Hi ladies,

ive just discovered this thread and looking for some advice!  I had ET on the 9th, this morning when i went to the toilet a big clump of the crinone gel came out.  Is this normal??  Im starting to freak out!!  Any advice or information would be much appreciated!

xx


----------



## Katht

Linz


This is perfectly normal it does clump!  And is sometimes a bit pinkish so don't worry!


----------



## lisa_A

linz mine has com eout pink and salmon so dont worry


----------



## Linz7

Jesse - thankyou, mine was white and peach.  I started thinking have i been using peach toilet roll and how come i left it behind, talk about crazy or what lol.  Ive just been reading on other threads that some people have been advised to walk around for 15 minutes after inserting it and others have been advised to have a clear out every couple of days either just before or at least 12 hours after.  I was given no advise, so ive been lying down letting it absorb.  What have you been doing?


----------



## Linz7

Katht - sorry didnt see your post till after id written last one.  Thankyou.  This 2ww is a killer.


----------



## irritatingblonde

Linz7, I was told to lie down so it melts & you can absorb it.  I have to take one at night & one in the morning.  I take the one in the morning very early so I can lie back down until I have to get up.

kez


----------



## Nattee

Berti im so sorry.  Trying to make sense of how unfair it seems is just fighting a losing battle. All i can say is at such times i look around at all i have and feel so grateful for all that. The most amazing dp, well nourished with wonderful friends, a beautiful home... a good life. I know we want that 'one' thing but in fact we we are so much richer in life than so many others by having all that we already have. I think you have a wonderful attitude towards it all and you have been a tower of strength and such an inspiration to all. Me and my dp always said that the best way we could look at this was that we are soooo lucky to have each other and the the life we lead is good and that should anything else come along, well then thats just a bonus. Be gentle with yourself, take some time out. The future IS bright and i wish you every happiness xxx


----------



## rosalita

Hi Ladies
My early BFN appears to be correct - did test today which is OTD and another BFN.  
Obviously absolutely heartbroken and a tearful morning (probably worse yesterday to be honest - as felt same as last cycle since Thursday - I have a feeling that I just cant describe when AF is about to arrive that isnt cramps - and this is there.  Expecting visit tomorrow - Cow bag!)  However thinking this hasnt really hit me yet.

DP has been amazing and supportive (he's holding it together well)  - and we are trying to keep positive - been out for lovely walk in the woods near home and collected about a million conkers for our godson, immediate plans are for hot hot bath with nice relaxing oils, extra strength filter coffee, egg sandwich with runny yolk, something with prawns later on etc etc - anything I havent been doing of late.  Will take next week off work to plot next course of action hoping for one more attempt - DP not convinced as he hates me going through this - I feel like a veteran now and i bloody well can do this again.  Going to look at diet, exercise, relaxation, supplements etc etc in more depth than I have to date.  Any tips welcome.

Bertiantonio -       trying to look for some positive words for you hun - it is a bloody soul destroying process.  Your message was right - DP said last night - we have each other, we love each other, we need to focus on the positives that we have - not what we dont have and everything happens for a reason.  Take strength from that hun.  Loads of people are stuck in loveless relationships for whatever reason and it sounds like you have found a gem so enjoy (also with lovely family on both sides to support you - nice mother in law having everyone for lunch!).  You have stuck together through thick and thin (with the ectopic) and you will get through this together and be stronger.  Keep in touch on the board - I will be visiting for a little while to wish others well

Best of luck to others with OTDs soon - and sorry for lack of personal mentions today - I know you will understand today.  Thanks so much for your support over the last couple of weeks or so.

Rosalita


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi all,well feeling abit down now.Went for dinner at parents and was happy thinking positive.But went to toilet and when wiped had a tiny(I do mean tiny like this much - )bit of red/pink discharge so obviously went into panic mode and nearly passed out literally!Fun,not.That was about 2 hours ago and I've not had any since so am trying to stay positive.Have got stomach pains again but I've had them on and off since day of IUI so have no idea but am terrified incase 'shes' on her way!So am now just crossing fingers and hoping for best!Hope you are ll doing okay.And before anyone says it might be implantation bleed I think I might of had that thursday as I had a pinky/browny/red discharge during the day but not when I wiped only on knickers(and I'm not doing pessaries) and it was quire obvious by end of day then nothing every day after or any day before so was hoping it was implantation but now I'm just confused.com!So am   it's not her and just baby settling in-oh please let me be pregnant!
Hope your all doing okay.xxx

       to all.


----------



## krissykrew

Hi ladies,
I just started my 2ww yesterday, just popped on here for a look.  There are so many of you, so Im not going to do individual replies, but some of you ladies really have some amazing and positive advice. I think its so sad that some of you have begun to be negative. I know ive only just started, but please try and keep your chins up! There is such amazing support on here, I wish I found it earlier!!!
Just want to say the best of luck to everyone! 
krystel xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

Bert    am so sorry hun this journey is one of the hardest things you can go through it is true what you say you are lucky to have a wonderful DH just make sure you take time to grieve and do what ever you need to get through it.

Rosalita       enjoy your bath, coffee, egg sandwich and prawns (not all together i hope!!) you are right you are strong and you can do this again. Have you tried accupuncture Can really recommend it.

Clare plenty of woman have discharge like that and even full on AF and then still get a BFP so please try not to panic.

Hi to everyone else

Question - Has anyone else had medicated FET i am still on the HRT 3x day and pessaries 2x day is it likely that this will keep AF away or is there a chance i can still bleed Have bought my pee stick but have promised DH that i wont test early 
xx
h


----------



## vikula25

Pinkpixie - hi. To be honest no, I am not tempted at all. I am too scared that the result will not be accurate and yet I will worry about it until OTD which is not a good idea. How about you?


----------



## irritatingblonde

Rosalita, so sorry for you  . Thinking of you.  I'm having another negative day, hope I pick up tomorrow.  Your DP sounds fantastic.  I keep saying if I get my BFN I'm going to have a loooooong hot bath & a large Jack Daniels.  Missing my coffee too. Best wishes.

Kez


----------



## vikula25

Girls, come on pick yourselves up. It will work one day, it has to. I decided that if it doesn't work out for me this time, I am not going to get upset. We chatted with my husband about it and agreed that there will always be another chance. Staying positive means so much to the long term success. Have faith and hope and it will happen for you one day!


----------



## BlueStar

Hello,

Is it okay if I join your thread? DH and I have had ICSI and had one embie put back in on 10/10 and our first test date is 26/10 (a second test a week later if the first is positive     ).  This is the second time I've endured the 2ww.  The last time on my 2ww I went back to work (I work in an office) the second week but didn't feel very productive and felt a bit of a burden on my colleagues.  I've decided to take the second week off as sick but feel this is a bit against my 'religion'.  Feel that I'm in between a rock and a hard place at the moment!  I was wondering how everyone else got on with the work situation during the 2ww?  
Thanks in advance


----------



## Clare the minx

Right I'm back as this song keeps going through my head-

Some things in life are bad
They can really make you mad
Other things just make you swear and curse.
When you're chewing on life's gristle
Don't grumble, give a whistle
And this'll help things turn out for the best...
And...always look on the bright side of life... 
Always look on the light side of life... If life seems jolly rotten
There's something you've forgotten
And that's to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
When you're feeling in the dumps
Don't be silly chumps
Just purse your lips and whistle - that's the thing.
And...always look on the bright side of life... 
Always look on the light side of life... For life is quite absurd
And death's the final word
You must always face the curtain with a bow.
Forget about your sin - give the audience a grin
Enjoy it - it's your last chance anyhow.
So always look on the bright side of death 
Just before you draw your terminal breath Life's a piece of poop
When you look at it
Life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true.
You'll see it's all a show
Keep 'em laughing as you go
Just remember that the last laugh is on you.
And always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the right side of life... 
(Come on guys, cheer up!)
Always look on the bright side of life...
Always look on the bright side of life...
(Worse things happen at sea, you know.)
Always look on the bright side of life...
(I mean - what have you got to lose?)
(You know, you come from nothing - you're going back to nothing.
What have you lost? Nothing!)
Always look on the right side of life...

So come along ladies and sing with me as we will get through this and with a BFP!

Love and      to all!


----------



## irritatingblonde

Think we all needed that


----------



## vikula25

hi BlueStar, my et day was a saturday so i was on bed rest pretty much the whole weekend and took time off work on monday and tuesday. Went back to work for the rest of the week and planning to do the same the rest of the time. I didn't feel I needed to be off work as my job is not stressful.


----------



## yaya

Hello ladies, mind if I join you? This is my first IVF cycle -- I had a 2 day transfer of two embies today and am now on the dreaded 2ww.

I'm so sorry for those who've had BFNs recently. I truly hope that things will get easier with time and you can start planning your next move soon.

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww and to those testing soon.

xx


----------



## bertiantonio

Rosalita - Oh matey Im so sad for you - we were pretty much neck and neck werent we   .  I know we are going through the same sadness at the moment but like you say we have our darling DH's here holding things together.  I cant think of anything more inspiring to say to you than you have said to me.  I think your plans for a week off to think of your plans of action is great.  I will stay in touch for a short while and see how everyone else does.

Natee - thanks you also for your lovely kind words - yeah I have so much in life already with my DH.  I wish you well with everything life brings your way too.

Pinkp - thank you also for your wishes.

Everyone else - good luck and try and stay positive, its just a bad day for some not everybody!!

Clare - fab song, just what we all need.

AFM - official test tomorrow with clinic - blood not turned red yet but Im not holding on - like Roaslita you just know the full AF is on her way.

Will pop back now and then and see whats happening and when feeling a little better will make you all a lovely dancing smiley post to cheer you all up.

Lots of love and hugs 

Berti


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all,

Congrats to all those who got BFP's and  to those who didnt get it this time around :0( Keep positive!!

irritatingblonde - Are we not meant to have hot baths during 2ww?? I did and didnt realise we shouldnt!!!!

x


----------



## Nattee

Yes shelley no hot baths, saunas, waterbottles etc! Tum warm but not too warm!

Hope you're okay hun xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

See..... i had baths during 2ww!!!! :0( didnt realise..........

you ok nattee? x x


----------



## clairec1154

My clinic said and wrote on 2ww information sheet that baths and   do not affect the outsome of treatment.  As we are doing our house up and currently dont have a shower I have been having baths.  I think you just need to follow the advise of your own clinic.


----------



## Nattee

Yes thanks hun. Just crawled into slumber after an emotional weekend saying goodbey to dp! Hun i will mail you a list of all the things i was told to do and not to do during tx and 2ww. You probably know them but cant hurt. If i hadnt been told no hot baths i know id have had plenty to relax during 2ww! Theere should be standard info pack we are all given, we are left to learn things by chance! Zita west book good though xx

Claire i was told warm baths fine just not HOT HOT HOT baths! x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks Nattee..... i would love a do and dont list! My clinic never told me anything lol x x


----------



## Linz7

Hi natee, if you don't mind could I please get a copy of that list to? My clinic wished me luck & told me to call them with result! I was given no information, anything I've learnt is by doing my own research. So would really appreciate that list if that's ok. Thanks xx


----------



## WinnieThePooh

Morning! Natee, please can I have a copy too? My clinic said the same as Linz's clinic. In fact never even gave me an OTD.  AF is due today but didn't have my normal spotting yesterday so hoping that's a good sign. If nothing shows today, I'm gonna POAS tomorrow


----------



## ms m

HELP!! Did test today as advised by clinic even though on day three of AF. Clear blue test has very strong horizontal line, but very faint vertical line - doesn't match any of the example pictures and surely it's a negative if AF showing no signs of abating? I really don't want to get my hopes up if this is just a quirk of the test, but DH could see vertical line too. Anyone else had this?


----------



## IGWIN79

How many did you have back hun ??
Is there two lines , it dosent matter how strong they are as long as there are two 
Is af very heavy , and is there any clots ??


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I'd do a digital hpt.......... then contact your clinic. Good Luck x x


----------



## BlueStar

I'd test again, then contact your clinic if still unsure perhaps they'll do a blood hcg test or if you can't get through to your clinic contact your GP.  As long as there's two lines however faint or strong one of them is its a positive - this is what I was led to believe.


----------



## ms m

Right, going to run down the shops!! AF was quite "clotty" on day two, not helped by crinone gel. Have been using tampons as bleed quite heavy but pretty standard AF for me, apologies if TMI...


----------



## IGWIN79

Hun if your af isnt really bad and you are not in alot of pain , then i would try and enjoy your BFP 
But be careful with them digit ones as your so early on they can come up neg , when you are preg 
good luck hun , but i think you have your BFP


----------



## vikula25

Morning ladies, does nayone know what happens physically when one embrio manages to implant and one doesn't? Does AF start in this case? How does the unsuccessful embrio come out? I just wonder as I had two transferred back, and would like to have an idea of what to expect. Thanks to all xx


----------



## IGWIN79

The second embro will absorb back into your body , so no af will not come if the other one has implanted , hope that helps hun


----------



## Shelleylouise73

My clinic said that even though AF arrived, it could be one of the embryos and doesnt mean it was both...... so i was told if one fails AF can arrive x


----------



## ms m

I'm too scared now to do another test and get a BFN - had 2 embies transferred so maybe there's one hanging in there?


----------



## BlueStar

This is the scary part, I wish you the best of luck xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

ms m was just about to post the same thing if u have had 2 transferred it is possible just to be loosing one (this happened to someone i knew) can you get a blood test done    that everything will be ok.


winnie fingers crossed foryou but that sounds positive that AF hasnt arrived


clinics seem to really vary on what they tell you if anything in the past we have been told no   but this time clinic havent said that.  Through my own research have come up with no hot hot baths but warm ok, no swimming, i avoid cafeine etc, try and take it easy and avoid the foods you wouldnt have if you were pregnant.


I dont know what happened to my post yesterday but was asking if anyone else has had medicated FET i am currently still taking HRT as well as pessaries will these keep AF away and when would AF have been due?  


xx
h


----------



## Nattee

Shelley,liz,winnie i may as well post on here then! I wasnt told that much by my clinic either. I also got my info from acu, zita west books and those who have previosuly been there.
My hopsital told me to take it very easy for 2 weeks. No lifting,no exercise except maybe the odd gentle short walk. And basically dont do things that should it not work id look back and wander or wish id never done. Bottom line... take it easy! They also advised me no nookie for 12 weeks. Zita also pushes this, if you really cant restrain, no uterus bouncing sex!! I also overheard a nurse tell someone no hot baths.
So not hot baths, sauna, steams, hot water bottles etc. The advice of my acu and zita. I think this is basically a case of you literally have a bun in the oven, and you dont want to over cook it! Like with exercise later on in pregnancy, not allowing yourself to get too hot as bad for the baby.
No exercise... this diverts the blood flow away from the uterus. Genlte walks is fine but just think if the walk is too long the blood will be pumping to the muscles you're using, legs, arm swing etc. This is only for that important period on the 2ww where you want the blood flow around your uterus to encourage implantation and the embie to stick around at such a vulnerable stage.
No caffine, if this isnt poss limit yourself to 2 beverages a day.
Things i was told to do....
Keep my tum warm. Things need warmth to grow so duvet, blanket or just sung long jumpers etc. Not hot water bottles!
Keep your 'movements' regular! If you are an ibs sufferer like myself apparently over movement of the bowels can interfere with embies trying to implant as this also moves the uterus. So everyday i had a handful of dried prunes/figs/ apricots.That info came from our consultant too. So avoid spicey stuff early days too as it encourages over active bowels  .
Drink fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate) or eat fresh pineapple as this encourages a think and healthy uterus lining.
Watch something funny every day! Research shows laughter has a positive affect!
Positive vislualisation... zita swears by it. And it definately made me feel i was bonding with my embie! If you dont have any relaxation cds try looking at these daily....

http://visembryo.com/baby/index.html

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy

Remember there is no proof any of the above is guranteed to work. I think if you feel you are doing positive things to help it reduces stress levels which is good for conception also. I know people that havent done all the above and got a bfp too! So dont start beating yourself up thinking you should have done this stuff if you havent. Some of us may need that extra bit of help though and thats when all the above comes in handy.

Shelley i wil still send you a mail as you are going to start tx again and there were things i was told could help during d/r, stims etc also. Only a couple of little things that help the drugs do their job and prepare your body for whats ahead.

hope everyone is well, happy, positive...      

/links


----------



## pinkpixie

nattee i second the idea that you dont do things that if it doesnt work you look back and regret.  This is why this time my pony has gone to stay with my friend for 2ww so no mucking out etc!!!!


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Hi my test date is Sat the 23rd of Oct with DIVF. 

What a crazy time, i'm not gonna be able to wait that long!

 and lots of sticky vibes for you all.


----------



## vikula25

Sweetchilli - great. Thanks for the information. Nature's capacity to deal with things is truly amazing. I nearly shed a tear being overwhelmed the other day by what I read about an embrio development and to think that all that maybe happening to me and inside of me nearly made me cry. Silly, isn't it? Over the last few days of waiting I have really calmed down and within myself rely on God's will. Yes, I find my faith helps me a lot in these critical days and it has made me stronger. 

Wishing you all a BFP which will make you the happiest women in the world 9 months later. God bless you all! xx


----------



## KStar

Hello all....

Many apologies for my lack of replies.... I decided to have an internet free weekend and just relax....

How are you all... Its been so long and so much has happened that I wont be able to do personals to everyone.... SORRY

Berti.... Honey I am so so sorry.... There is nothing that I can put words too to help in this process... Life is very cruel and it is so unfair that this was not your moment. I know its so hard to know when to say goodbye to this process and that must have taken a lot of resolve and strength to do.... I pray that you and your DH find the strength and courage to move through this. I am certain your love through this time will help you to make whatever the right decision is for you. Please do remain close and let us know when your ready how you are getting on.....     

Nattee.... your wealth of knowledge continues to amaze me.... You should consider publishing something!!!! 

Ms m.... Hope one has stuck!!!! Let us know any updates....

AFM... I tested Fri, Sat and Sun.... and all have come up as positive. I did digital yesterday which said 2-3 weeks which I think translates to 4-5 weeks..... I'm still being overly cautious though.... Constantly checking for blood and still experiencing pelvic pain which feels like AF is coming.... so still scared.... Its strange cause i expected that once i saw the two lines i would instantly feel pregnant but i feel no different. My scan with HH is on 3.11.2010 so until then prob wont be able to relax.... my stomach is gettin tighter and the bloating from the injections didnt go down so now I do actually look 3 months preggers.... I also have zero appetitie and am drinking lots of water? Ive been told i have lost weight on my face but little do people know what my stomach looks like!!! lol.... DH is taking me shopping on sunday as things are tight and i dont like it!!! lol.... 

Hello to everone else.... All the new ladies.... Congrats on PUPO and the 2WW


Everyone who has had BFN..... I am really sorry and I pray that you find the strength to move on and find whats right for you...

All the ladies with a BFP.... CONGRATS!!!!

KStar


----------



## IGWIN79

vikula25 its not silly hun , we all try and imagin what is going on in there , like i have heard somone say i wish there was a wee window on or bellys so we could see everything is ok  Wishing you all the luck in the world hun xxx


----------



## biscuitbrown

Hi, this is my first post here, my test date is Friday the 22nd, after my first cycle of IVF. I'm actually too scared to do it on my own while my husband is at work, so think I'm going to have to wait until Saturday. I'm finding it a bit difficult to think about anything else though...


----------



## Kitten 80

And that will continue to get worse the closer otd gets


----------



## squiggles

Hello Ladies

May I join you on here?  I had ET on 7th October and test this Wednesday 20th.  This is my 3rd 2WW in just over a year, I turned 41 yesterday so am desperate for this to work this time. I've been ok up to now but am not coping very well with it today.   

Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## biscuitbrown

Good luck squiggles, I feel your pain today. I'm so relieved to to find a place where everyone knows what it feels like. I've been really struggling for the last few months.


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Squiggles

Just wanted to pop on to say that I know exactly how it is that you are feeling.  I think the nearer to OTD, the worse it gets.  

Try to stay postive.     .

I had ET on 7th Oct too, my OTD is 21st Oct.

 h2h xx


----------



## debsxxx

hi please can you change my bfp to bfn. my otd was today and got a bfn. i did my test 19 dpo and got my bfp. i had a very late otd 21 dpo
been bleeding heavy all weekend so kind of knew something wasn't right.


thanks debs xxx

ps...congrats to all that have a bfp  , rest and enjoy the nest 8 month or so xxxxxx


----------



## vikula25

hart2hart and squiggles I know how you feel. I am not due to test till Sunday 24/10 so it seems a bit distant right now. Hope I can stay this calm on Fri, Sat and Sun when I have to do the test. I had lots of crampsin day 4 5 6 and 7 of 2ww but now only an odd cramp here and there and just sore boobs to make me feel any different from normal. Makes me wonder a bit.


----------



## Clare the minx

Debs-Oh hun,I am ever so sorry about that and your otd is VERY late I though mine was bad being 16 days post IUI but 21!I'm sorry to mention this but it could be that you miscarrying and as it is so early in the pregnancy your body will bleed it out like a normal period.I'd contact my clinic and explain to them and see what they say either that or it could be twins and your miscarrying one.Either way I am ever so sorry.


----------



## ms m

Have tested again today and got BFN - don't know what to do now about crinone gel and can't get hold of clinic.... pretty sure it's a negative but don't want to jeopardise things if I'm not 100% sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## kellyjayne

ms m - if i was you i would carry on with crinone till you speak to clinic    xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Mrsm what tests did you use ??


----------



## ms m

Used a clear blue one this morning which gave very faint vertical line, and early bird test this afternoon which pretty much came up as negative. Looked at it later and thought I could see a faint line but think I'd left it too long for it to be accurate. I thought the 2ww was bad, I'm now convinced I'm going mad!


----------



## IGWIN79

try and get two of the same tests and if you get too lines then its a BFP dosent matter how light they are hun 
My hospital one took ages to come up 5 mins later there was a line 
Why cant you get hold of your clinic ?? are they far away


----------



## ms m

NHS treatment so can only get hold of them by email, they've told me a nurse will call but haven't heard anything and it's a bit late now. Thanks for the advice - will have another go tomorrow.


----------



## Clare the minx

Oh Ms m-I really feel for you.I'd get two tests and then do test with first pee in morning and see what result you get.Just pee in a pot stick both tests in,remove and wait to see what you get but I'd try the ones with lines incase you get a faint line.And I think it's pants how you have to wait for them to call you what if you miss there call do you have to e-mail them again?If so I'd look there clinic up online and get a contact number then ring it even if you get to talk to the private side of it just explain the situation and hopefully they'll help you.    and  .


----------



## WinnieThePooh

Nattee - thanks for your download - very helpful.  However NO NOOKIE FOR 12 WEEKS!!!!!  I mean, really  

Still no AF for me but getting all crampy now so getting scared about tomorrow morning.  In a strange way, I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up.  Isn't that odd?


----------



## squiggles

Thanks BiscuitBrown, Vikula25 and Hart2hart, I've really struggled today. I even argued with DP this evening - not great 2 days before OTD - I was so stressed before and more so after arguing. We been really close throughout this cycle and if it doesn't work I don't want to be blaming it on an argument and him which wouldn't be fair. In my 1st IVF last year I caught a very bad cold from a friend who didn't tell me she had had a bug and I found it very difficult to be with her afterwards as I blamed her for giving me the cold which I thought could have caused it to fail. It was ridiculous really, my mind wasn't right for a time afterwards but I got through it.

I've just been so out of it today. I've been working from home for a week but I'll have to take a sick day tomorrow as I have been useless today. I'm on pregnisolone and clexane and I'm sure these are also sending me round the twist.

I liked your post vikula25, in trusting in God. It has really calmed me down. 

Debsxxx - big hug    

xx


----------



## Linz7

Nattee - thankyou so much for all that info.

Squiggles & biscuit brown - totally with you's on how you are feeling.  My OTD is 25th, really feel like the countdown is on now.  AF would be due on 21st for me, so i fear i may turn into a nervous wreck over next few days.  Squiggles, im sure DP understands how anxious you are.  Its hard not to scream and shout when everything feels so out of control.

Ms M - my thoughts and prayers are with you, i really hope tomorrow brings that BFP for you.

Vikula25 - i feel same as you, that this is in Gods hands and whatever happens is His will.  I just pray that whatever His will is for my life, i will have the strength to get through it.

Love to everyone out there, this 2ww is really a testing time xx


----------



## vikula25

Girls, you feel out of control but if you think of it you can actually be in control by trying to stay calm, and emotionally stable these days. Get yourselves distracted from the main thought in any way you can. Trust in nature and let it take care of things without your psychological intervention. Just try and let go - say que sera sera. You will hopefully feel relieved. I hope my words will help. And let's remember there will always be another chance! Hugs and kisses to all xxx


----------



## biscuitbrown

Don't worry squiggles, I had a really upsetting argument with my mother 2 days after ET and stressed horribly about it, thinking I'd ruined my chances. But then I remembered a lovely Dr saying to me 'what is the point of getting stressed about being stressed, everyone gets stressed, it's part of life, just feel it and move on'. Sounds obvious but it is true. We're only human and we can't spend 2 weeks in an emotional vacuum. Sometimes I think about all the women around the world who manage to get pregnant in the direst of circumstances. So a little bit of an emotional breakout won't harm your embryo. Maybe you needed a bit of a release.  

Anyway, I've been awake since 4am unable to take my own advice, so I know what it is like!


----------



## irritatingblonde

Been awake all night with AF type cramps I haven't had a period for 2 years but remember the pains well!). Really beginning to think it's all over & I gave in & did a test & it was BFN which really deflated me.  My OTD is thurs 21st but I felt that if it had worked it would start to show on the tests now.  I can honestly say to everyone thinking of testing early DON'T! Cos I thought I would just shrug it off & say "oh well it's too early anyway" but instead i'm feeling down & out.

Hope everyone else is feeling positive.

Kez


----------



## lisa_A

kez Hun, i am so sorry for ur bfn, but I am feeling just like you. Very deflated. Its still possible it can change, I have seen it happen on here, so don't give up, af cramps can mean anything. Still test Thursday as u really don't know.

I have only done internet cheapies and they have been bfn to, so after yesterday I stopped. No more until Saturday, only have crappy ones here so not going to bother with them, will guy tests just before kneed them.

Sending u massive hugs

Lisa
Xxxxxx


----------



## irritatingblonde

Thanx Lisa, will try my best to feel a bit more positive, wish i'd have held out & not tested early.


Fingers crossed we both get BFP on our OTD

Kez


----------



## Shelleylouise73

irritatingblonde have pm'd you


----------



## pinkpixie

Kez it probably is too early    that your result chnages


Lisa beware of the cheap internet tests    i have done exactly the same on previous cycles and when i did one after my trrigger (cos i wanted to see if they were working) the line that came up was so increadibly faint u could hardy see it and they are supposed to be realy sensitive quite obviously they arent so it will be too early for them to detect it.


ms m have you tested again today


Squiggles    2ww are a killer and it does seem to get worse as time goes on.  Hope you are feeling better today


sending everyone who is feeling negative today lots of                           and            and some                as well
xx
hannah


----------



## BlueStar

Debsxxx so sorry to hear about your bfn.  It's such an emotional rollercoaster.  I was in a similar situation the first time round when I had a chemical pregnancy.  All I can say about it was I didn't think I would have got through it without a supportive husband, a good friend who said to me 'this is only the beginning of your journey, you'll get to be a mum one way or another' and a very supportive manager who knew what I was going through.     xxx
Squiggles I know what you mean.  Us ladies are in this difficult position that if we conceived naturally we wouldn't be worrying about various different things because we wouldn't know that we were pregnant.  My friend said she was doing the painting and decorating a week before she found out she was pregnant! This 2ww wait hasn't gone has planned for me, I thought right I'm going to be calm and relaxed and I'm not going to be clumsy.  So far I've managed to spill to cup of hot drinks down my front and a bowl of cereal (not all at the same time)!  So now I'm trying to just relax and whatever will be will be which is easier said then done! 'Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is the present which is why it's a gift'


----------



## Babymat

hi i am testing tomorrow..... i am so nervous!!! iui 3rd time lucky anyone else testing tomorrow with iui? xx Congrats to all u girls out there with BFP


----------



## Shelleylouise73

GOOD LUCK Babymat for tomorrow.  you get that BFP!!! x


----------



## Clare the minx

Oh debs-I am ever so sorry,I was hoping you'd get a BFP and please stay on the board as you've  helped otheres so much.

Babymat-How many days past IUI will you be?My otd is 16 days past IUI which is friday but am tempted to test tomorrow which would make me 14 days past IUI.

Good Luck to anyone else testing today.xx

     and    to all!xx


----------



## vikula25

Kez, so you tested early but do give yourself a chance. Miracles do happen and bearing in mind your pregnancy could be in only its very early days the hormones may not be picked up yet. Have faith! And remember life is full of surprises and you will get many more chances to become a mum. Don't despair. I   for your success. xxx


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Debs- so sorry hon, can't. Imagine how you are feeling.

Bangles- good luck for tomorrow. Hope you get a BFP.

AFM- last night I did not sleep my stomach was cramping up so badly I was in tears. I have been so positive up till now, but have lost my pma and in pain. Test day is Sat but so tempted to test early especially now.


----------



## debsxxx

blue star- thanks for you kind comments, i think i did have a chemical pregnancy. had to do another test this morning to confirm bfn. as you say its the start of my roller coaster journey. i look at so many peoples situations on here and i am by far most possibly one of the luckiest. its only my tubes that are damaged and i have 7 snow babies from my 1st attempt which is fantastic, and i am only 25.
this time wasn't my time, im a strong believer in things only happen for a reason.
i sure hope you get a good result when you test    .

clare- dont worry hun you aint getting rid of me that easily   xx

sending babydust and sticky vibes to all yet to test, good luck ladies        xxxxxxx


----------



## hornauth

hi girls

mind if i join you?  i'm on my 5th (and final!!) ivf...et was friday..testing 28th october       been ok so far but then a couple of wee negative thoughts crept into my mind earlier but i bashed them right back out!   

hopefully get to know what's going on with who etc over next few days.

take care
deb x


----------



## Camilla

Hello girls!


Can I come and join you? Could you add me to the list please Frankie - I'm testing on 29th October. Had 3 embryos put back yesterday, and feeling hopeful. I have promised myself to do really meaningful things during the 2ww, go for a walk everyday, get all my photo albums sorted, look for a job and read the Russian classics etc, but here I am, at 1.30pm (Belgian time), still in my pyjamas and watching the French demonstrations on telly. 


What are you girls doing to keep sane? Any ideas are most welcome. Started the day badly with 8am creepy phonecall with someone breathing and whispering into the phone. That freaked me out and doesn't fit in with my plan to stay zen!


Look forward to getting to know you over the next couple of weeks. Sending lots of      to everyone.


Love
Camilla


----------



## vikula25

Hi Camilla
Reading Russian classics largely is pretty depressing, not sure you can generate enough positive thinking from that.   I would particularly avoid Dostoyevsky who is our Russian Charles Dickens. I decided to continue working through  these two weeks as a job is a pretty great distraction from the thoughts. Good luck xx


----------



## krissykrew

Just want to say thanks to some of you ladies for your advice to not test early. Im sure it was hard for you, but I really appreciate you putting it on here. Hope when you test again on the date that its a BFP for you, and everyone else!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## BlueStar

Camilla, I too thought 'RIGHT' I am going to keep myself busy and not think about it.  But now when the 2ww came about, I was like what am I going to do?

The first week I made a couple of trips out to see relations' and friends' houses to have lunch and chat.  I have pretty much sat on the sofa watching a few movies, cookery shows and surfing on the net.  I've also nagged at DH to do some of the housework because I don't want to exert myself ;0)  The second week again I didn't want to return to work at this stage as I thought I would miscarry. So not very much either.  similar thing happening apart from spending the majority of my time with frequent trips to the loo-seem to have an over-active bladder - or I could be dillusional... hopefully a good sign!


----------



## Jo S

Hi everyone,

I'm just reading the threads and it's all coming back to me now! The dreaded 2WW! I'm booked in for EC this Friday. Fingers crossed for everyone on their 2WW and I sincerely hope as many dreams come true as possible.

I suffer with a bad back and so baths are a little bit of relief to me, I didn't realise that getting over hot at this stage had implications. My other pain relief is to sit in my car with my heated seats on, is this a no-no too do you think? Ut-oh... it's started   

I do think there's something in positive thought though, so that's the plan of action for my 2WW.

All the very best. 

Jo xx


----------



## Nattee

Hello to all. Im sorry for the lack of personals ive been incredibly ill over the past 24 hours 

Congrats on any bfps  and thinking of those less fortunate this time round. Big  

Jo i too have terrible back problems. Unlucky i actually pulled it the day before et and was bed bound for about 10 days. Man did i want a hot bath! I used the heated seats in my car and it didnt harm me. If you cant control the heat of  them maybe just turn them on and off, on and off so they dont get over hot. I had mine on medium as a precaution. Could you get some massage or an alternative during this stage? Good luck Fri!

Hi to all. Lots of   vibes


----------



## Linz7

Hey everyone am having a little freak out!  Im day 10 now post ET and have had AF cramps all afternoon and have now started bleeding, help!  Is this normal or not??  My AF would be due this thursday.


----------



## Kitten 80

I had a small spot on day 9 hon


----------



## Clare the minx

Linz7-I had a brown/pink discharge on day 7 and have also had a red mucus discharge today which is had me in   .My otd is friday so am not expecting the best news as think she is on her way.But some ladies so have some red spotting and still go on to have a BFP so please try and stay positive.


----------



## Linz7

It just feels like AF is defintely on way, even sitting on toilet i can see it running out.  Sorry TMI, have had to put on proper pad now.  Am totally freaking out and getting a stinking headache now.  Got friends coming for dinner in half an hour, oh i feel awful.


----------



## Clare the minx

Can't you put your friends off babe?As if it is her your gonna need some time to yourself to deal with how you'll feel.I know I've cryed on and off all afternoon and now feel emotionally drained and soo very tired.Just want to crawl under duvet never to be seen again!And the headache might be because your stressed because of th espotting so take some time and go lie down.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

you need to rest hon


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Oh Linz you brought a tear to my eye, your post made me feel so sad for you. Put your feet up, call your friends I'm sure you can find some excuse if they don't know. Take care ofnumber 1 that's you!!


----------



## Jo S

Thinking of you Linz and Clare the Minx.  

Definitely rest and try and relax -  I know that's easier said than done of course. 

Thanks Nattee for the advice and good to see your news but sorry to hear about your back, you have my every sympathy! 

Positive thoughts to you all. 

xx


----------



## vikula25

Girls, i noticed here some of you say "my AF is due on such and such a day" which confuses me a bit because from the date of D/R our periods are fully under control of the medication we are on and unless I misunderstand something in the process, the cycle is kind of messed up, isn't it? So how can you then expect it to start on a certain day? Can someone explain please.  to all


----------



## yaya

Evening ladies. What miserable weather we're having today.

I just wondered -- is anyone measuring their BBT during the 2ww?


----------



## hart2hart

Vikula - as far as I am aware your day of EC is classed as day of ovulation.  In a normal 28-day menstrual cycle you would expect to bleed 14 days past ovulation, so a lot of ladies class that AF would be due 14 days from EC.

Hope this info helps

h2h xx


----------



## vikula25

Thanks h2h! But progesterone in those pessaries we take I thought stops you from having AF until 3-4 days after you stop taking it. No?


----------



## Linz7

Thank you all for your kindness.  Im still bleeding, red and fresh looking. Stomach still a bit crampy.  Friends left by 9, i was hardly life and soul but they understood thankfully.  In bed now absolutely exhausted.  Just hoping that the bleeding will have stopped by morning.  

H2H - that makes total sense, today is day 14 post EC for me.  

Vikula - because i did the short protocol i started on day 1 of my previous cycle, so thats why i was thinking my next cycle would have been due this thursday.

Im soo annoyed with myself, i have tried really hard to stay positive, chilled and relaxed throughout this 2ww and now i am completely thrown by this.  Its really caught me off guard and i just feel soo miserable.


----------



## WinnieThePooh

Linz and Clare the Minx - so sorry to read your posts. Really hoping that you both have better days tomorrow. Have read lots of threads where things turn around so don't give up hope just yet.

Yaya - I took my temps through 2WW. They jumped by 0.2C on day 11 past EC (I think I had implantation cramping on day 10) and it has stayed at least 0.1 degrees higher than pre-day 10 since then. I was fairly consistent and my day 5-10 temps were all within 0.05 of each other. I didn't want to think too much about this or hope that it was a positive sign, but tested this morning (15DPO), twice, and got two s.

Of course I am so so sooooooo happy but must say, don't read too much into the temps thing as haven't seen anyone else with such a response. I am now scared that my  is going to chnage into a  as this is the first one I have ever had and now haven't a clue what I'm supposed to be [not] doing.

Anyway, good night ladies and hopefully tomorrow will bring us all lots more


----------



## vikula25

Linz7-it is hard to think of the right words when someone is really down as you are right now but you will bounce back soon. There is time to grieve and time to heal. Very soon you will be able to open a new chapter in your life and believe me with good people around you, with commitment and with faith you will get what you want one day.   xx


----------



## Sparklepink

Hi sparklepink here
Woke up with bad tummy cramps again  2nd night in a row only had my egg transfer on Monday and my egg collection was fri!!
Any way my test date is 1st November and I've been on the ivf cycle
Sending all my love,sparkles & glitter too everyone in the same boat and feel free too get in touch xxx


----------



## Nutpot

Whinnie the pooh.........just to say that I do my temps every single month and each time they are very consistent. From taking my temps I know exactly the day AF will arrive, I knew that I was pregnant back in April and I also knew I was going to miscarry, so I had all this information just from taking my temperature!. Also the first month after the miscarriage I didn't ovulate at all, I knew this from my temps and I had it confirmed by a blood test.
I know it doesn't work for everyone but it definitely works for me.

  xxx


----------



## leann

Hi guys, can i join you plz??

My OTD will be 04/11 (clomid)

    for those testing soon and     for those who haven't gotten their dream this cycle xxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Morning all,

Linz7,   I am so sorry hun but am glad you've got some understanding friends.Take some time out now to recover and get over the shock babe.

Winniethepooh-Thats great news babe congrats.Just try and relax now and enjoy it.As for what not to do-no hot baths and bar that just take it easy.

AFM-Well I tested early after all that but only because I had some red mucus discharge and and got a BFN also yesturday was day 13 so am not holding onto any hope that a miracle will happen.I also saw some red blood when I wiped last night but this morning I've had a little bit of brown mucus discharge so I think she'll be here today or tomorrow.So thats me out for this year and I'll try again next year-new year,new start!God if it wasen't for the cost I think we'd all be trying month after month but the cost is a big problem.I've had my crying fit and just feel emotionally drained now and want the world to pass me by but I'm going to pull my big girl pants up and just get on with it as there is nothing else we can do.
This time is harder than when I did the egg share as then I didn't think it had worked and this time I had alot of moments when I thought it had.Will phone my clinic later and arrange a review so must sit down and write down any questions I've got.

Anyway for those on 2ww and due to test PLEASE stay positive and don't overanalyse your symptons or compare it to anyone whose had a bfn as everyone is different.I'm hoping I see alot more BFP on this board before the end of the year.

Love and       to you all.xxx


----------



## yaya

Hey Winnie -- congratulations on your BFP. That's fantastic news. Let's hope there's many more to come! Thanks for the info on your BBT. I'm measuring mine and am only on day 5 post EC, but will keep an eye on how they go. Hopefully I'll see some sort of rise.  

Nancy -- I'm a real believer in measuring BBT when TTC naturally too. The exact same thing happened to me. I knew I was pregnant earlier this year without doing a test and also predicted that something might be wrong a few weeks later when temps fell a bit. 

Sparklepink -- don't worry about the tummy cramps. It'll just be the progesterone you're taking. I've been having the same sort of cramping and bloating since I started taking the progesterone after EC (I had mine on Friday too). Progesterone can cause constipation or diarrhoea, so it'll probably just be trapped wind or something  

Linz and Clare -- so sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Shelleylouise73

vikula25 - Hi, AF arrived for me exactly 14dpec 

Lins7 -  for you and to everyone else really suffering during their 2ww!

 to those who got BFN's

CONGRATULATIONS to those who are PG!!!!

x x x


----------



## rungirl

Hi,

Please can i join??  

So sorry for the bfn - sending you big hugs     Clare, i'm so sorry honey    

Good news for the bfp!!!     

I'm in today for basting i'm having iui, so sure when my otd will be??  Look forward to getting to know you all

Bi hugs
rungirl xxx


----------



## pinkpixie

winnie thats great news congrats


claire    


linz    


yaya i normally do my BBT when not having treatment but find that the drugs throw it out also i get a bit too obsessive about it if i am on a treatment cycle and it stresses me out but i am a great believer in it showingif it has worked.  One thing though that my accupuncturisy said though is dont get too worried it if dips for 1 day it is more if it drops and then stays low.  Hope that makes sense 


hi to everyone else


xxx
h


----------



## lisa_A

Pinkpixi, I normally take mt bbt, but when having tx is top too, but I did star back again a few daysago. My temp have been around the same and not dropped so I am guessing this just means themesd are keeping it at certain level, and not allowing af to come, as I am sure( mightbewrong)  if pg they would have increased a little?  Lisa xxxx


----------



## squiggles

Hello Ladies

Well, it's another       for me today. 3rd in a year.    I've been awake since 3am, tested at 5.30am and had my crying fit.  Time out now to grieve and heal, try to get some answers from the consultant and try again in the new year.  I go to the Infertility Network group meetings in north Manchester and there is one on tonight which will help -they all know how it is. There are two other women testing around now and I hope they have a positive result, it inspires me - particularly when they are on the wrong side of 40 as I am   .

To all those with BFN's - love and hugs.    

To those with BFP's - fantastic!! Congratulations.    

To everyone who hasn't tested yet - hope you can chill and enjoy being PUPO. I did apart from the last few days. Hope you get your BFPs.    

I'm off to have a bacon sandwich (mmm) and check my lottery ticket. Would be handy for the cost of all this!! 

Love

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

squiggles so sorry to hear your bfn


----------



## yaya

Does anyone know whether it's ok to have massage (with oils) during the 2ww. I've booked a pregnancy massage at my local salon (easier than explaining why I didn't want a deep tissue massage) and after reading a bit about oils I'm a bit worried now.

Thanks x


----------



## vikula25

Shelleylouise - OMG my EC was 2 weeks today on 6/10. So my AF is then due today? That means I have to take the knicker checking exercise to the extreme. I suppose since I do no other exercise right now, running to the toilet every 15 mins will make up for some of my lost fitness.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

vikula25 I got told AF would be due 14 days after ec and mine was dead on!!! Fingers crossed for you that AF does not show  keep us posted!!! x x

yaya - I was told not to have a massage with oils but you've booked in for pregnancy massage so not sure to be honest x x


----------



## Nattee

Morning all. Really sorry to hear of the bfns. Thinking of you all    

Congrats on those bfps! Heres to a relaxed healthy 8 months!

Yaya.. im not 100% about oils i would probably ask for a non essential oil as essential oils are quite strong and there are contraindications to these. But i cant see a pregnancy massage being a problem. I had queries in the 2ww about how my chiropractor could treat me and they said that the general rule for everything is to be treated as if you are pregnant. Just make sure they dont use intense oils! Enjoy  

Hi Shelley   you must feel like tx 2 is so close now! So excited for you hun


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hey Natee - you still feeling really sick?? or just love sick?? lol

I am excited, just got to get through November now!!!

x


----------



## IGWIN79

YAYA , its better to stay away from massages as it affects the blood flow alot and that wouldnt be good in 2weeks , most good salons will not massage if you are preg 
When i trained as theripst its a no no for massage in preg , and most oils are a no no to


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I asked around during the 2ww and no-one would massage me!!! x


----------



## IGWIN79

I know shelley its all to do witht the blood flow as it can affect it big time , and when your in the 2ww you need your blood flow to be in tip top condition , i would have loved one


----------



## vikula25

Shelleylouise - thanks. I believe in the power of a prayer. So the more prayers the more power.  

I am a lot more at ease now than in the first few days of 2 ww when I was freaking out about my fragmented embrios. A lot of my calm has been generated here reading all the stories and getting important information. It is true they say that knowledge is power. I stopped worrying about twinges and cramps, and pessaries and sore boobs and al that. All you ladies have been fantastic. 

PUPO state is great. Long live PUPO!


----------



## yaya

Thanks for your advice ladies. I've cancelled the massage. It didn't even cross my mind that it was a bad idea until I read something on another thread about essential oils, so thank goodness I did. 

The nurse told me at ET to avoid anything that I might look back on and regret if I get a BFN. So on that basis, I figured it was best to cancel.

Hope everyone is surviving the 2ww. Why is it that whenever I'm on holiday normally the time really flies and it always feel like I'm back at work so soon, whereas while I'm off during the 2ww, the time is really dragging?!

xx


----------



## Nattee

Good point sweetchilli having trained in beauty and massage years ago and also having the knowledge of blood flow in pg i did think wont they be taking the blood flow away from the uterus where its needed now? I just didnt want to scare anyone if thats not the case but it totally makes sense. Dont do anything if you're not sure! 

Shelley i wish it was a case of just being love sick. I may sound like a total drama queen! And im no baby when it comes to pain and ailments but this just has to be the WORST i have ever felt. I cant believe ive lost half a stone in a short week. I havent been sick today THANK GOD    Still feel very ill but hey, im not complaining any improvement is most welcome! November will fly by it always does. We wish it was longer giving us more time to prepare for crimbo but we blink and miss it! Soon be here  I really am tooooo exited about your next journey!!!! xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

vikula25 - Best not to worry/stress about symptoms - thats what im going to remember for my next cycle!! You will be just fine x x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Claire the minx and squiggles-    

Winnie-  on your   

Yaya- Ive tracked my BBT but mine is not as clearcut as the other lady who posted, although it  began rising last week and is at its highest point with no dip.

Sparklepink- My cramps were moderate in my first week after ET and on day 8dpt was severe, needles to say lots of tears, today thankfully its much better. Im being positive, it has to be wind.

 to everyone


----------



## irritatingblonde

So sorry to hear about those BFN's. I test tomorrow but have a feeling it hasn't worked even though i've stopped having AF cramps. Does anyone know why you get a BFN without having any bleeding, or will it come later after stopping the meds?
Good luck to everyone else testing soon.

Kez


----------



## lisa_A

Hi kez, on all my ivf I got to OTC, when bfn I stopped progesterone and af came within 2 days.

Hope u get ur bfp Hun

Lisa xxx


----------



## yaya

Kez, it's the progesterone that we're all taking that keeps AF away. Progesterone is produced naturally after you ovulate to stop the lining shedding so the embryo can implant. If you stop the progesterone, AF would arrive a few days later.

Dreamingbaby, I think your high temp is a good sign.

Who's testing soon? Fingers crossed we get some good news


----------



## hart2hart

Kez  - I really do hope that your test changes for you tomorrow and that you tested too early -   .

My last tx cycle, I got a BFN on test day and my AF arrived two days after stopping taking the cyclogest pessaries.  I hope this helps you.

Winnie - just wanted to add congratulations on your     .

Yaya - one more sleep for me - OTD tomorrow   .     for a BFP.

h2h xx


----------



## irritatingblonde

Thanx for clearing that up for me guys, I know it was probably a silly question but this is my 1st & prob last time doing this so I am a bit clueless!!!!!!!

Will keep   for a BFP

Kez


----------



## Shelleylouise73

why last?? x


----------



## Clare the minx

well def BFN as she has arrived-very    today.Phoned clinic to make a review date and asked why did I have brown discharge on day 7 but nothing before or after till also now also why did I have nausea,stomach twinges and tiredness and they seem to think that it took on day 7 but either my hormones didn't rise enough or it just didn't settle in properly.So feel even more confused.com then before!
Anyways good luck to irritatingblonde really hope you get a BFP hun!     
And good luck to anyone else due to test soon.

Love and      to all.xxx


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Yaya- I do hope so! I test on sat 23rd

Kez and h2h- Good luck for your test tomorrow.  for  's

Claire- so sorry sweetie,  .


----------



## hornauth

hey all

so sorry to hear about bfn's...it's the hardest thing in the world but it does get better...i promise you xxx

kez - the progesterone has never kept my af away so you keep thinking positive hun.....    

hi everyone else...hoping and praying there's a good batch of bfp's just around the corner    

afm - boobs are still sore but i'm putting this down to trigger shot...does anyone know how long this stays in your system...is it 10 days?  apart from that nothing, the odd twinge but putting that down to pessaries.

take care
deb x


----------



## irritatingblonde

Claire- so sorry.  
For those testing today or tommorrow        

Unfortunatly I have succumbed & done another test today (my mom asked me to).  It's a lot more harsh when the digital one reads NOT PREGNANT  . I know i've got until tomorrow but I don't think it will make a difference.  My ds & I are staying with my parents at the moment as poor dh has picked up a bug so we didn't want that on top of everything else.

I think it will be the 1st & last attempt 'cos i'm almost 38, dh is 42 & as it was donor egg (I'm on early menopause & have overy failure) I don't think I can go through the wait for another donor (it was 2 years before). I know a lot of people don't think i'm too old to try again but I wanted this to happen b4 I was 40 & if we r waiting 4 a donor again who knows how long it will be? Also, we r lucky enough to have a 6 yr old son who is our whole world & I don't want to get so obsessed about having another child that he misses out on anything because talking to the many brave women on here has made me realise how very lucky we are.  I will be devastated tomorrow, grieve & then spoil my boy rotton for the rest of his life.

Thanks to everyone for giving me positive thoughts & good luck.

Kez


----------



## Dreamingbaby

oh my I'm going  and  stressing out. I think I forgot my progestrone this morning, so I just used it now, now i'm going into overdrive and counting the ones I have left and keep counting that I had taken it, help!!!!!! Has anyone forgotten before? What happens if i did have it this morning, can you over do it? I have officially lost the plot, I'm going mad.


----------



## vikula25

Kez, you last message really moved me. You are a lucky woman to have a child so enjoy it and I think you are right not to take it further after this because it means you can miss quite a lot of life enjoyment chasing another dream when you already have one there. Best of luck to you tomorrow. 
Remember miracles do happen when we really believe in them.  xx


----------



## melrobs76

Hi Ladies, any of you on here wouldnt have seen any posts from me as i never leave any but believe me i read every one of yours everyday.  
I am so sorry for all the *BFN, *i know exactly how you all feel.
I have been blessed to have my very first *BFP* at the weekend and im still
trying to get to grips with it, shocked isnt the word!!
As for myself i dont have fertility issues, im in a same sex relationship so 
obviously we needed the magic juice ( thats what i like to call it)  
its been a journey for sure, as you are all aware.
Ive been having treatment in cardiff on the nhs and i have to say they were fab. This was my 3rd iui and its worked, the first two were so stressful, i never relaxed, i tested twice during 2ww to have a negative was devasting, this time around i had cramps, sore bbs, no pmt, and painfull back, i was convinced af was on her way, i never tested till official day. Id just like to say i honestly didnt think
it would work but it did. I think you are all incredible and i found you all an inspiration, especially nattee who never lost hope.
I am thinking of you all and will continue to read the updates from you all
Good Luck to you all.   
 xxx​


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone,

Melrobs76 - congrats on the bfp!  

So, sorry to the bfn - sending you hugs    

All went well for basting and now on the lovely 2ww otd is not till the 7th Nove - that's 18 days away!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## irritatingblonde

vikula25, thank you for your message.  I will   for a miracle for tomorrow.

Kez


----------



## Nattee

Hey guys can we all just   and channel some serious  energy for KEZ?! You can not give up at this stage YOU NEVER KNOW! How many peeps have you heard dont think its worked or even start af and go on to get bfps?  Its natural to feel it hasnt worked, i had days like that and i think some of it is subconscious, protecting ourselves from heartache. Just remember whatever happens tomorrow... this is not the end. Even if you think it is now, Time changes everything so try and think positive about both scenarios.   for you x

Clare honey im so sorry. I know you heart will be feeling heavy now. Take some time out for you to get your strength back up and spoil yourself. I once was convinced i was pg. And then af arrived and i was broken because i was 100% due to sypmtons and just a feeling i had. And now i am pg, i know i was pg then for sure because everything has happened the same. The illness that could be mistaken for food poisoning, sense of smell, temp, going off things etc. The doc said many woman catch and could have been pg numerous times but just dont even know it. Its just not strong enough to make it for one reason or another. SO you can take from this that it WORKS for you. You are one step closer to the dream and can start your next cycle with even more confidence and determination.Every time around is a learning curve and a heart ache. But when you get that miracle it will be so worth it and you will appreciate it so soooo much more. Dont give up sweet.  

Melrobs   I was touched and shocked by the mention... thank you  The girls on here definately played a part in me being strong, but being negative never got anyone anywhere! The cups always gotta be half full right?! The way i figured it was that being positive would help and even though i knew the stats and risks by keep reminding myself of them it would never make it any easier on me should i get the bfn. So why not just believe it and will it with eveything i had to work. I couldnt have been setting myself up for a fall, id have been crushed however i thought about it.But i was one of the lucky ones and believe me i appreciate just how lucky ive been. Like you took me a while to get my head round it. Its like winning the lottery... this doesnt happen to me!! Well i wish you and your dp a very healthy and relaxed pregnancy. Enjoy every moment and thanks for sharing with us finally! x


----------



## rosalita

Hi Ladies

I had stepped away from the thread for a couple of days.....my word you have been busy bees - there is so much to catch up with.

Claire the minx -    so so sorry for you.  Its [email protected] isnt it?  However your amazing attitude is there for all to see - I had to have a little titter at your 'pulling your big girl pants up and getting on with it'.  Yep, you have given me the kick up the jacksy I needed as I have been feeling a little down.  

Kez - (never liked putting Irritating Blond!)   would like to back up Natee and I am thinking         for you.  Thinking of you for tomorrow.

Dreamingbaby - dont panic Mr Mannering!  If you forgot - pop it in when you remember and then continue with next dose as usual.  If you have double dosed I am sure that this will be fine as a one off.  Anyway....... Double dose - are you enjoying them or something     

 to those I havent mentioned with BFN's - I know its a tough one but keep strong.  We know we are already strong people to be where we are now - Two Week Wait Warriors!

Many congrats to the BFP'ers - excellent news!

Rosalita


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi - can I join you?

I am at the end of the 2ww - OTD Friday.
Getting crazy now.

In my first cycle I had lots of cramps after ET when I conceived, this time very little in the way of symptoms.
I have a sensitive nose for nasty smells at the moment - did have that last time.

Not really much to go on at all. Makes me worry because I did not have much to go on in the failed FET.

BTW - the basal body temperature is raised in the luteal phase (after ovulation) normally because of progesterone secretion by the corpus luteum. When there is no natural pregnancy and the CL breaks down and progesterone levels drop, the temperature dips with it and you get AF.
On an IVF cycle your progesterone levels are high from support - so your BBT will be high until you stop the pessaries or injections - sorry!

Mine is very high 37 degrees every morning right now on 3 times a day cyclogest (I have been off work so it is later in the morning than when I was charting about 10 years ago) and I am waking up with damp pjs from the heat.
My BBT is normally 36.2-4 in the follicular phase and 36.6-8 in the luteal phase.


----------



## yaya

Hey Hazel  

I've been measuring my BBT since EC as an experiment. I figured that, similar to a natural pregnancy, after implantation the embryo might feed back to the corpus luteum, telling it to carry on secreting progesterone, and that this would boost the temperature even further after implantation (over and above the effect of progesterone support). Probably wrong though. I just figured that I might get a clue if it's not worked and it might be easier to take than a Not Pregnant on OTD.

I have a good feeling about your OTD on Friday.    

xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hi all can I join you?
First up am sending positive vibes and thoughts to you all.  
Had a day 5 transfer today, now on 2ww and nervous!  This time had 10 eggs collected, 4 fertilised, at day 3 had 3 8 cells and one 9 cell  so opted for day 5 blastocyst. Today found out 2 had made it so had 3 put back, am waiting to hear if 1 can be frozen and unfortunately the other didn't make it. 
Feel v blessed to have got this far as am now 42  and to hear my embies today described as beautiful brought tears to my eyes!  Have spent day doing nothing, no partner to pamper me as he works abroad (trust me it makes appointments a logistical nightmare!) but thankfully he is back in time for the result in 2 weeks. 
Wouldbe really grateful for advice and support during this nerve wracking time, this is my 3rd cycle (first was in jan). Good luck ladies


----------



## yaya

Welcome newbie  . All the girls here are very knowledgeable and have been a great support to me during my first IVF. I guess if you had a 5 day transfer today, you'll be testing about the same time as me (I had a 2 day transfer 3 days ago). I've taken this week off work, but feel I'm going slightly mad now with all this time on my hands. 

You had a great response -- congratulations on getting to blast and such good quality embryos. Do you know what your FSH is by the way? Which protocol were you on? Sorry, for all the questions. My FSH is quite high at 11 and I didn't get a good response. I'm just wondering whether a change in my protocol would lead to more eggs. 

Good luck and


----------



## Nattee

Hi 41yroldnewbie! Many congrats on your blasts. Must be proud of your little achievers  THIRD TIME LUCKY   You gotta believe that. I think also when you are off to such an amazing start you have to keep telling yourself that everything else is going to be just as positive!
My dp works away also. Left for 6 months just after we got our bfp. He's here there and everywhere though so i empathise with planning your ivf around your man! Although in theory they are needed for one day god help them id they wernt around for it! But yours will be back in time for the good news!!   
Advice? Please stay positive. Talk to your embies   and do some positive visualisation. Take it easy, no heavy lifting or exercise and keep your tum warm but dont over heat with hot baths or hot water bottles. And think happy! My acu said laughter was proven to be beneficial so watch some funny films. I even watched crimbo films as its my fave time of year and i get excited and happy about it! If nothing else its good to laugh!! These are my fave links for visualisation. I checked it out everyday to see what my embies were doing and still are doing!

http://visembryo.com/baby/index.html

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy

Allm the support you need here hun  Good luck... cant wait to hear your good news   

/links


----------



## Nattee

YAYA my fsh was 14.9!! They didnt think id produce any eggs at all. Was on 4 viles of menapour and managed to produce 3. To be honest though i think i owe that to acu, i believe its one of the only ways to reduce fsh.My consulants confessed after seeing the follicles on my scan that they were shocked as even on the high dose they didnt expect a single cluck!! Acupuncture defo the way forward!


----------



## yaya

Thanks a lot Nattee -- that's really encouraging. I was on 6 vials of Menopur, but from what you and a few other FFs have said, it seems that less might be more when it comes to the stims. Mind you, you're younger than me...

I only had 3 eggs, 2 of which fertilised, and both the embryos I had put back on day 2 were top quality, so I'm trying to remain hopeful. People like you give me hope, so thanks so much for your post.

Thanks for letting me know about the acupuncture. I've been having a bit of acupuncture during treatment, but will definitely think about continuing if it doesn't work out this time to try to get the FSH down a bit.


----------



## yaya

Forgot to add good luck for your scan next week Nattee. Have you been having any morning sickness?

x


----------



## Nattee

OH YES     It hates me and it hates me 24/7! Ended up in gyne a and e mon night where i was one digit off being admitted and stuck on a drip. Lost half a stone in a week couldnt keep any food or fluid down and forgive me for sounding ungrateful or like a drama queen but its felt like im dying!!! I was on pills that didnt work and at hosp they gave me an injection to get the drugs in my system so i could start taking some new tablets and keep them down. I still feel ill BUT... i have not been sick today.... yipeeeeeeeee! I hope its the tablets working rather than it just being a good day, i need some control!

6 vials WOW!!! Your tx sounds really positive... quality over quantity for some. I had all 3 fertilize and on day 3 had one 8 cell grade 2 put back. The other 2 didnt make blast so it was all riding on this little achiever. Well i went into ivf kinda thinking i had no hope but then everything went really well. I produced and fast, they collected everything i had, eggs fertilized and on et day i had an excellant embryo. So you, like me, can tell yourself that everything has gone so well so far... why on earth should it be any different now? Its got success written all over it keep the faith!It only takes one so you've doubled your chances     all the way. 

Im looking forward to my scan. Ms has been a nightmare but its given me every confidence that the beans there! So at least thats something good thats come of it! 

Night night. Quick   first for your BFP! xx


----------



## baby maryam

Hello...

May I join as well? 

I had ET on 11th of Oct, 4 embies transferred (1 was grade 1, others grade 2). OTD is the 25th of this month...

Nerve-wrecking 2 weeks is almost over. Has not been all that bad, but I am driving myself nuts with trying to read about early pg symptoms on net and I know that most of ours is due to the drugs anyway... but cannot help it... I deserve a   .

Someone mentioned comedy? I was laughing so hard one day watching TV and my DH was scared that I might evict the little ones out of there because of how much I was laughing... told him- no need to be scared...   

I am keeping positive and    that it will work this time, Godwilling... baby M.


----------



## irritatingblonde

Wee, it's OTD & it's been confirmed BFN  .  So gutted that I feel sick. Had no sleep all night, my stomaches has been doing flips waiting for this morning to test.  Me & Mom have had a good cry, can't tell DH yet as he's ill & I don't want to wake him but will have tell DS when I get him up for school. I really don't think I can go through this again, I think you ladies that have had multiple attemts are so strong & brave.

Best of luck to everyone who has yet to test, my fingers are still crossed for you guys as you have given me fatastic support over the last 2 weeks & I'm so glad that I found the forum.

Kez


----------



## baby maryam

Oh Kez...   

I am so sorry...    Be strong. It is always hard falling down, but getting up is a must!!! 

Take your time, enjoy your life and if you decide to do it all over again, we will be here to support you... 

Take care!!!


----------



## amberboo

can I join please. Test date 1nov. Ovulation induction using femara. 

Hi, well it seems I may have finally ovulated on ovulation induction  that I have Been keeping myself busy with whilst figuring out where I'm gonna get the money for icsi  it's the 2nd to last dose I am allowed before having to give up (mums breast cancer is hormone receptive so it's a but too risky to take anymore being as i have done 6 cycles clomid  now, an iui,2 cycles of menopur oi andthis us my 2nd cycle of femara oi all in a year) Anyway clearblue machine gave my 1st peak  woo hoo so there was lots if bms and crossing of fingers. I'm gonna take a prog serum test 7 days after peak to confirm ovulation but symptom wise I'm pretty sure it happened. 

Test day is 1st November. 
Enjoy your 2ww girls, the very fact we are here us a miracle in itself.

Good luck to you all x x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Yaya not sure what fsh level was but I was also on 6 phials of menopur. Also had to inject suprecor as didn't respond to sniffing it last time so in total had three injections a day. My poor legs are still sporting some colourful bruises!! Sending you  positive vibes let's get through this 2ww together. Have taken today off also yesterday lay on sofa and watched rom coms!
Nattee congrats and hope scan goes well, really good to hear such a positive story and thanks for the visualisation tips! I sympathise with partner being abroad.
I would def recommend acupuncture-had it in all 3 cycles, my acipuncturist is a lovely older Chinese lady and she always gives me a hug when she sees me! The embryologist yesterday said it's good to do as it helps increase blood flow to uterus, as well as destressing.
Put it this way something must be working as wAs given such low chances a year ago and am amazed we got this far!
Am 
It's trus  
Ever


----------



## Shelleylouise73

irritatingblonde So sorry to hear BFN for you!!! Dont give up..... it kicks you down but dont stay there! Get back up and you'll be even more determind to try again!!

Hi to all newbies x

x x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Oops pressed post too quick!
Anyway yaya am wondering what's best to eat and drink in 2 week wait
have been drinking milk and pineapple juice as read both are good (not together though!) also have read baby aspirin are good although would appreciate comments on this before I try as don't want to do anything harmful.
Sticky vibes to all!!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Ps To all those with bfns, sorry to hear your news, i was devestated when it happened to me before. Try and stay positive, easier said than done I know. Xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Yaya meant to say don't worry re number of eggs, it's quality not quantity that counts. You only need one right?! Look at all the other stories out there - to have two on board is plenty!


----------



## Nattee

Oh Kez im truly sorry. Thinking of you and sending you masses of comforting   I know its hard to understand why now, in the future when it happens im dam sure you will hold  your miracle and think... i wouldnt have it any other way. It doesnt happen for everyone first time, but it does happen. Down but not out girl. You've showed such stength and given time to heal you will come back with even more.   Lots of love xxx

Hi Babymary and amberboo   Good luck and lots of   and  . Bring on those bfps!!

41yearold my acu suggested i take baby asperin, i checked with the hospital and they said i didnt need to but it wouldnt hurt me if i wanted to take it, up to me. Didnt want to doing anything i wasnt instructed to by crm so never took it but i hear lots of people do whether told or not, Could always ring your clinic if you're unsure. I also did the fresh pineapple or freshly squeezed pineapple juice daily. I read that fruits and veg with red skins good for helping like peppers, tomatoes, red grapes tec. I didnt go over board on that but did try and include more in my diet over 2ww. Lots of water and NO caffine. I started experimeting with herbal teas at that point... especially calming relaxing ones!

Any one elsse testing GOOD LUCK... we need to see some bfps on here come on!!


----------



## vikula25

Morning Ladies! I have a question. Yesterday was day 11 post ET and day 14 post EC and in the evening when I was putting the pessaries in I got some pink mucus and also this morning a bit of coffee coloured mucus. I have no cramps or twinges or backache whatsoever and for now everything is clear again. I am a bit nervous now and sort of expecting AF any moment and already been to the loo 3 times. Agony. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## MrsMock

Hi Ladies can I join you? I had ET on Tuesday, 1 x 5 day Blastocyst and my OTD is 30th October.

I've woken up with sneezing and runny nose so think I'm getting a cold - anyone know if this will effect my result? or if there is anything I can do to stop it coming out? I'm avoiding taking anything but upping my liquids to try and flush it out of me.


----------



## hornauth

hey all

41yroldnewbie - hi....hope you're coping ok in the 2ww....i'm taking aspirin this time around...it was a nurse at hospital on et day that said to ask the doctor...doctor said it'd no harm in trying, she said that in 5 years time everyone will probably be put on aspirin...but it has to be baby aspirin, nothing stronger than that.    

kez - so so sorry...i was truly hoping you'd get that bfp this morning....no words can help you right now but believe me it does get easier, give yourself time to grieve, enjoy your wee boy and your family and then make a decision on what you do next....xx

afm - feel this 2ww is going in not too badly, heading into the 2nd week though so know i'll be driving myself nuts in the next few days...already probbing the boobs to see if they're still sore (they are), still get twinges but have been since the start..not cramps but twinges y'know?    i wish it was next thursday afternoon!    

take care
deb x


----------



## hornauth

mrs mock - don't worry about getting a cold....my friend had icsi a year ago, got a stinking cold straight after et....she's now got beautiful twin boys......so it won't affect your result!


----------



## yaya

Hey Hornauth, hope the 2nd week of the 2ww goes well. Have you been taking it easy or keeping things as normal?

I just wondered whether you got a prescription for baby aspirin or can you just pick it up from a chemist?

Cheers, Yaya xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Deb hi, thanks for confirming re baby aspirin question, think I will pop down to boots later!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Ps love your profile pic deb, good luck for next week


----------



## vikula25

Morning Ladies! I have a question. Yesterday was day 11 post ET and day 14 post EC and in the evening when I was putting the pessaries in I got some pink mucus and also this morning a bit of coffee coloured mucus. I have no cramps or twinges or backache whatsoever and for now everything is clear again. I am a bit nervous now and sort of expecting AF any moment and already been to the loo 3 times. Agony. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## hornauth

hi....

vikula - sorry hun can't help you, i had kinda brown stuff coming out with 1st couple of pessaries but presumed this was old blood probably from ec.....i've heard some folk's do come back out pink though?  when is your OTD?

i just bought the aspirin at the chemist...the doctor just told me to make sure it was 75mg....when i asked for baby aspirin the woman in chemist said babies don't get aspirin...i was like no i think they just call it that as it's a low dose...so she spoke to the chemist and she knew what i was talking about...lol

i've been taking things easy..over weekend i did practically nothing, ate and slept, ate and slept....since monday i've been taking the dog for a walk but not huge hikes....flat, slow walks....i'm off work this week but will go back next....it's weird being off work and not washing windows and cleaning out cupboards etc!  i never usually sit and do nothing!

hope you're all well
deb x


----------



## vikula25

hornauth - OTD on Sunday 24/10. Still doing the knicker checking. All clear for now. Confused now. Ah, I am past caring now. If it works, great, otherwise start again.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Vikula, good luck for Sunday
Deb hope it goes well, know what u mean re the sitting around doing nothing! Just had call to say other embie that we were hoping  to freeze didn't make it    Last chance saloon now so praying will be ok


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Does anyone know where I can get info on what all the abbreviations posted on here mean? I can work out most but some have me baffled!


----------



## Nattee

Newbie.... try this 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## Dreamingbaby

kez- so sorry sweetie.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Ah ha now it makes sense! Thx


----------



## Linz7

I just want to thank you all for your support and kind words over last few days.  AF arrived on 19th, OTD is 25th.  So thats it all over for me this time.  Absolutely gutted, things couldnt have gone any better throughout but for some reason out little embie wasnt meant to be.  Going to try and work hard over next few months at getting my body healthy and hopefully our snow babies will be ready to enjoy their new warm home in the new year.

Kez - im absolutely devastated for you, sending you lots of love xx 

I will keep checking now and again how you are all doing and i pray that there are lots and lots of BFPs just around the corner for you all.  Stay positive and believe it will happen for you xx


----------



## yaya

Hey Linz7, are you sure it's AF? If your OTD isn't until the 25th that seems a bit early for AF. Some girls do get bleeding and get BFPs.


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Linz7-     I agree with Yaya, I was told to still test even if I bled.


----------



## hart2hart

Linz and Kez - I am so sorry to hear of your news -  .  I truly wish that there was something that I could say that would help with the pain and the sadness -  .

For those of you discussing aspirin, my consultant px 75mg baby aspirin for me alongside this current cycle.  They can be bought from any chemist and you don't need a prescription.

..... which brings me to my news - today is OTD and I got a   . I still can't believe it          .

h2h xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hart2hart - woo congratulations on your BFP!!! yey so please for you! Do you started aspirin on day of et??


----------



## vikula25

h2h - great news! Happy pregnancy to you.  n I am going to try and cheer myself up with your news. It does happen for some, doesn't it! It may even happen to me. Still a little spotting, which is kind of unusual for me.Coz normally spotting quickly becomes a full flow but it has been 24 h of spotting now and it didn't get heavier but it also doesn't go away. I still have no cramps. 3 more days to survive somehow! God give me strength!


----------



## Nattee

Well done h2h!    Enjoy every moment.

Come on Vikula so close hang in there


----------



## lisa_A

hart2hart congrats on ur BFP   

kez i am sorry hun, i sent u that email with that clinic contact info, maybe contact them when u feel ready and see how u feel   

linz still test hun af arriving 7 days early is  alot, so please test still.

vikula its hard aint it, i test in 2 days and dreading it.

lisa
xxx


----------



## vikula25

Nattee - I was great until yesterday but these peculiar changes in my body just send me high and then low and back again. Nerves are like strings now. I will try to hold on! xx


----------



## vikula25

Lisa, it is mega hard. My brain makes it harder. The psychology of it all just cripples you. Good luck for Sat. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Heart to heart well done honey


----------



## hart2hart

Hi Shelley, I was having immunes tx from a seperate clinic alongside my fertility clinic.  As soon as I started having the tests early Aug the consultant told me to start taking the aspirin.  From what I am aware and from my experience, you can start to take the aspirin before you even commence a cycle.  

h2h xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ok thank you h2h, will speak to the nurses :0)

x


----------



## Linz7

Yaya, dreamingbaby & lisa - ive been bleeding now for 48 hours, its very red, fresh and clots/lining have come out.  Sorry tmi!!  I spoke to my clinic yesterday afternoon, i wanted to give it 24 hours just incase.  They said if its red and fresh then its most likely not worked, they have told me to stop taking progesterone and still to test on monday to rule out ectopic.  Theres no way that there is any lining left for the little embie to hold on to any more, its just like a normal period.  So i still have to go through doing the test anyway, im sure thats when it will really hit home.  A few pages back one of the girls explained that AF would be due 14 days after EC, it was bang on 14 days for me when i started bleeding.

H2H - massive congratulations!!  Thats fantastic news, im very happy for you.  This is first ive heard about aspirin, can anyone tell me why it is taken and should we all be taking it?  If so when do you start etc?

Any further advice on preparing my body for next time would be much appreciated!  xx


----------



## hornauth

hey

linz - so so sorry to hear your news.....   

hart2hart - wow! congratulations!     

x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all..... 

Quick question.... am i ok to be drinking caffeine free tea and coffee? Before and during tx.... as ive been buying that instead!

x


----------



## julesrules

hello ladies,
Ive been reading this post along with you all as I am also on the 2ww - which is torture for sure! I m very sorry to you linz7 and Kez   
Massive congrats to you hart2hart   
I am on day 6 post et and I have given up hope - I have full on period pains - no different to when I get AF and I just cant shift my negative thoughts - We had 2 8 cell embryo's transferred on day 3 (fri 15th oct) and I've had period cramps since then - Ive just got this feeling its not been successful - does anybody have any words of advice that might stop myself driving myself  - I'm sorry for being negative - just having one of those days  

Good luck to you all


----------



## lisa_A

jules cramps can be a good sign hun, lots and lots of ladies get cramps, dont mean its over hun.

good luck xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

julesrules AF pains are then for most women that get BFP like you will get....... hang in there and stop stressing!!! :0)


----------



## IGWIN79

Hun i was neg the whole way through and i was fine , sometimes its hard to be positive when youve been through it all before , i think its a way of preparing ourselfs so we dont get hurt to much , we all have neg thoughts
Af cramps are totally normal i still have them , your just having a bad day hun , dont be hard on yourself , weve all been there at one point or another  and after what we have been through its totally normal 
Hope you feel better soon hun and you will get your BFP


----------



## Kitten 80

I got some cramps mostly bad back ache


----------



## IGWIN79

I know kitten they drive you round the bend dont they


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Right got my baby aspirin now!
Re the question on caffeine, embriologyst recommended I cut out coffee but can drink tea as it contains less caffeine. Caffeine free is even better, it's all water anyway! 
I've also got cramps today and it's only 1 day after ET, am hoping that's a good thing


----------



## julesrules

Aww thankyou jesse4ever, shelleylouise73, sweetchilli and kitten80,

Your all so lovely, not sure how you all stay so strong but i'm giving myself a mental slap to stop feeling sorry for myself  
I keep reading that some of you have period pains throughout and still get BFP, so I will stop stressing out - DH has just said he's taking me to the cinema to cheer me up, so i'm feeling a bit better - Hagen Dahz praline & cream always does the trick  

             to everyone

love jules xxx


----------



## Nattee

Hey JULES just for another vote of confidence i too had af pain. Started a few days after et, came and went then week 2 had really severe af. I appreciate its scarey but just keep reminding yourself that people who have had af pain have also had that bfp! Great idea to get out and distract yourself and you deserve it... enjoy!


----------



## Sparklepink

hi    just thought id drop by & say hello...
i can really relate too some of you
i had et on mon (18th) every night ive had bad cramps,so its a worrying time as ive had a miscarriage before and its the first thing i think off when i get aches & pains
sending all my love &   too all you lovely ladies xxxxx

ps does anyone know if its ok to take paracetomol at this stage? xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Sparkle  paracetomol is fine hun


----------



## kellyjayne

julesrules - I had bad AF pains off & on for all of 2ww and got my first ever  try and remain       x


----------



## yaya

Linz7, I'm sorry to hear that. Re your question about aspirin, it's taken to make the blood less sticky and, in theory, to prevent blood clots from forming in the placenta. It's used in ladies who have recurrent miscarriages due to clotting disorders, though I don't think there's much evidence to suggest it helps prevent miscarriage in ladies without clotting disorders. Most miscarriages are caused by chromosomal problems, and of course nothing can be done to prevent those. Still, there's no harm in taking it I guess.


----------



## rungirl

Hi All,

Jules - try and stay positive, its still early days, and it does sound like lots of people get af pain and then get a BFP!  Sending you some sticky pma honey, adn enjoy your cinema and ice cream, yum     

Sparklepink - i understand the cramps and worry as i have also had mc so i understand where you are coming from, stay positive, what is your otd??

41yroldnewbie - hey hun, i had my iui yesterday so we are both on day 1, i'm getting lots of cramps and my ovaries are slightly achey, gosh i'm only day 1 and already symptom spotting??!!  Eeeekkk.  what is you  otd??

Yaya, - i'm taking baby asprin for reacurrent mc, and also clexane really hope it all works.  Got to stay positive!

Kellyjane & Nattee-  Woo Hoo, on your BFP's!!! 

Kitten - good news on your twin 1 with hb, and big hugs for your twin 2   

Jesse4ever - Hi!!  I remember you from a summer thread.  How are you??

Linz7 - i'm so sorry hun, stay positive     

Big hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## yaya

Hi rungirl, so sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I just had one miscarriage and it was the hardest thing I've ever been through, so three must have been unbearable. You must be incredibly strong. I totally agree that anything is worth a go if it helps us get what we all want.


----------



## Sparklepink

hi rungirl
brought a tear too my eye reading how many you have suffered,ive been through it once and it was horrific,your such an inspiration hun 
my test date 1st nov,11 long days too go   xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hey run girl looks like we are otd buddies! Mine is 2 weeks yesterday, wed 3rd. although don't quite understand as was day 5 transfer, they must take it from et day? My second time of getting to et so still baffled by it all. Best of luck to you sending you sticky vibes! My bh is working away, he's back for otd, I said I'd meet him at heathrow with my pt! 
In meantime it's me, my embies and my overactive imagination! 
when's your otd?  Xx


----------



## cheeky monkey

Hi all,

Hope its ok if I gate crash please?

I have lost my positive mojo and need to see what you peeps think please....























I've been taking the progesterone pessaries since last monday had DFET last Thurdsay. I've had lots of the usual side effect from the pessaries ....sore boobs, af like cramping, sort of popping sensation around my ovaries however, I've also been trumping for Scotland. (still suffering from trapped wind/bloated tonight)

Last night was the weirdest yet, I was on my hands and knees crying with pain, my stomach was sooo swollen/bloated (I think it was trapped wind?) I was pacing the rooms, crunched up in a ball on the floor and I was also sick a few times too. The pain really was unbearable so much so that DH wanted to phone NHS 24 to get some advise on tacking a trip to hospital or not.
















Anyhoo as you can imagine I've been very down today thinking that its all over for us again and I wanted to see if anyone has suffered like this and still managed to get a BFP ?? http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif%20[img%20alt=:'(]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/cry.gif%20[img%20alt=:'(]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/cry.gif

Sorry for such a me me me post but I'm so upset and need some comfort the peeps here.

Jo xxx [img alt=^monkey^]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/monkeydancing.gif .


----------



## Sparklepink

hi cheeky monkey
i have been exactley the same hunni
had my et mon and every night at the same time ive woke up too really bad pain,couched over in agony,breaking out into a sweat and feeling so sick with the pain
i called my nurse yesterday and she re assured me it was just constipation.............!!!!
i dont know what too think really but ive been crappin myself bout it,my pregnancy test is nov 1st whens your hun?xxxx


----------



## Scouse

Cheeky Monkey dpn't want to scare you but are you sure you haven't ohss symptoms.......... how bloated are you? Is your stomach disstended?  Are you having probs breathing? Is it diff to get comfy in bed or roll over
Sorry to sound like a scare merchant, but i had these sypmtoms plus S & D and clinic said stomach bug.  I ended up being rushed in with severe ohss!
If unsure get yourself checked out PLEASE!


----------



## cheeky monkey

Hi sparklepink - thanks for the reply, my otd is the 1st Nov too, I've got a soooper long 2ww its about 18/19 days    nearly a 3ww. (something about being on a constructed cycle).  I've had constipation too but this pain was a bit different, its was right up my chest under me boobs.  Glad to hear that I'm not the only one suffering though.

Jo xx


----------



## cheeky monkey

Scouse -  thanks, I'm on a constructed FET however, the feelings I've been getting are much the same as I had when I did OHSS, I ended up in hospital too. The reason I'm sure its not ohss is because I've not been stimming......unless you can still ohss??   

Jo


----------



## BlueStar

Cheeky Monkey - Hi!  I had terrible bloating on Tuesday and terrific wind nothing like it.  From reading various posts on here we should start a trump club!   

I'm amazed the number of posts on here since I last posted.  Hoping and praying for everyone on this thread     

My symptoms have been different to my first cycle I had.  On the first cycle I can remember experiencing sore (.)y(.) occasionally, frequent trips to the loo, constipation and the crinone being really dry and a funny colour.  This was a BFP but then had AF same day and ended up being chemical pregnancy.  This cycle, I've had the sore (.)y(.) on and off, frequent trips to the loo, really bad bloatedness and windiness, diarrohea (sorry tmi but for comparison sake) and the crinone has been like wensleydale cheese!  lol. It hasn't been dry down there complete opposite.  I haven't tested early trying to keep to 26 Oct as I don't want it to be over.  This will probably be our last one for a couple of years at least because we've then got to self fund I think...


----------



## rungirl

Cheeky monkey - my clinic say 18 days after iui so my test day is 7th November (sunday) so think we might test Saturday, can't believe i'm only day 1!!!  Sending you lots of PMA PMA PMA      

Sparkel - My otd is the 7th Nov,,,,,ages away!!  I hope you have some positive news when you meet your dh   .  thank you for your kind words, i hope this is lucky number sticky 4!! xxxx

Yaya - I agree my first miscarriage was the hardest, and it really doesn't get any easier, fingers crossed we have lots of bfp next month to celebrat about    

Blue Star - fingers crossed for the 26th for you honey! xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Cheeky Monkey,

I had the same pain as you right from EC to ET, horrendsous abdominal pain, on ET day I was in so much pain at the clinic when having the transfer it was unbearable, that afternoon I was crippled in bed, wanting to be sick, crying the pain was along my right hand side and right under my chest a sharp stabbing pain, stomach was distended and i called my mam and she was going to send for an ambulance it was that bad (and I have quite a high pain threshold) anyhow during this time I was taking cyclogest as a suppositry so I phoned the clinic the next morning and they said to start taking it vaginally, over the next few days its eased off completely and havent had it since. I did wonder whether it could have been mild OHSS cos I was high risk of getting it anyway and had 28 follicles. I made sure I drank lots and lots of water the following weeks and I am pregnant now, so it didnt effect the outcome. If it wasnt OHSS then it was severe colic which can be a side effect from the cyclogest.

I hope this helps, if you are in doubt go to a and e, I should have really but got lucky.

xxx


----------



## lmcl

Hi, i have to test next tuesday, oct 26th.. Is really tempting to test earlier and of course trying to analyse every feeling. Feels like af coming every evening but goes by am, boobs bit sore but maybe the pesaries. feel bit faint when stand up quickly. Soo difficult to know. This is our 1st IVF cycle. 11 collected, 9 fertilised but all poor quality day 3. 2 put back in, a 7 and a 6 cell but grade 3 with fragmentation. Had 2 v early m/c prev so even if positive will still be scared but prob won't be anyway.

Good luck to all! Had many 2ww but this is the worst. I went back to work the next day( not through choice, not enough people) but took it pretty easy. At least gives something else to think about!

Fingers crossed for everyone

xx


----------



## cheeky monkey

juicy27 - Wow that sounds exactly like what I had, although if you where on a fresh cycle then its sounds like you had ohss, I had 28 egg retreived when I ohss...but hey it still worked for you so many congrats  and you really have helped lift me a bit 

rungirl- 18 days, its cruel eh! DH is away on the 1st Nov on a course so will not be here with me when I get the phone call with results from the hospital so we're decided to test on the sunday and celebrate together!!    Here is some luck for yeh hun!....     

BlueStar - I've been sipping horrid perermint tea all day and I've just finally started to trump again so yes, I can join the Trump club 

lmcl -         - good luck xxx

Thanks for the help everyone I do feel much better mentally (and phyically as me trumping has started again.....yipeee relief at last!!!)

Jo
xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hi all can anyone help? I had a 5 day transfer on wed and was told to wait two weeks and test on nov 3rd, however have been Reading lots of stuff which seems to suggest testing after 9 days. This kinda makes sense as it was day 5....
So my question is when is the right time to test?
Thanks all 
ps yes I know it's early 2nd night running of waking up at 4am with stomach cramps


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Well girls ......

I tested and it is a   

 

I am terrified about what the next few months will bring, but another hurdle jumped.


My clinic get you to test on day 17/18 post ec with urine as it is more accurate then.


----------



## rungirl

Oh, Hazel i am soo happy for you, i was so nervous when i saw you posted at 06:19 and had to scroll down,,,,,,woo hoo!!!
Great news to start the day, you said your sence of smell was v.strong, wahey!!!  Big hugs  xxxxx


----------



## Autumn Jade

Hi Ladies, 

I haven't been on here for a while as went back to work for the second week, but had a bfn yesterday (our otd). I just wanted to come on here and say thank you to everyone who helped and supported me through symptom spotting and building up that pma! I couldn't have done it without you ladies and your support then helped me cope with our news yesterday. So thank you my super fine ff ladies, I wish you all the very very best in your 2ww and beyond x x 

AJ

Berti, if you're still reading this thread, I'm so so sorry to hear your news, you were such fun to talk to and genuinely helped me- thank you and hope you and your dh are alright...


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Autumn Jade - don't give up - you will get there!

Lots of love to you


----------



## lisa_A

Hopefully hazel congratulation Hun, that is great, so pleased for you hinny )))

Autum jade I am so sorry Hun, take some time out, be good to urself and u will be ready to try again soon (((((((((((huggles))))))))))


----------



## biscuitbrown

Hi ladies. It is my OTD today and I just got a BFN... feeling so demoralised as I had stupidly allowed myself to start feeling hopeful. No sign of AF and no symptoms of her imminent arrival. My EC was 14 days ago. Do you think it is still worth testing over the weekend? I guess AF staying away could be to do with Cyclogest though.


----------



## BlueStar

Congrats to Hopeful Hazel for your BFP, another milestone reached.  Wish you good luck! :0)

Really sorry to hear your bfn BiscuitBrown, this is just the beginning.  I had 6 eggs and only one was developing properly, this is the one on board otd 26/10.  It's very disheartening as I'm only 28 not expecting to be problems with me. Chin up Girl you'll get there one way or another x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Jules and cheeky monkey- My OTD is tomorrow and I have had exactly the same cramping. My transfer was also painful as I was so very bloated and full of wind from about day 7 of Stimms. 3 dpt I phoned the clinic as I was in pain and they said not to worry it was normal, and told me to drink hot water with lemon. 6dpt I was in absolute agony cried all night from the pain. I'm still getting a few cramps through the day and definately joined the trump band. My DH said last night you know when the romance is gone, when your wife does not try to hide it. 

Autumn Jade and Biscuitbrown- so sorry for your BFN's   

Hazel-WOOOHOOOO  on your   

X Tanya


----------



## BlueStar

Dreaming baby good luck for tomorrow's test


----------



## chazrab

Hi,

Autumn Jade and Biscuitbrown - So sorry for you BFN's,   we will all get there in the end

Hazel - Soo please for your BFP, really happy for you.  You deserve it so much  

AFM - I tested today 16dp3dt and its a BFN for me.  I was sort of expecting it as AF arrived on Tuesday so wasnt too hopeful.  It was only our first ICSI and everything had gone sooo well for us up til the result so we feel lucky to have got this far.  
We have 6 frosties so we'll try FET as soon as possible

Can I just thank everyone who has posted and kept up my PMA.  I have been reading posts everyday of my tx and you have all been so supportive.

Thank you so much and good luck to you all.


----------



## Nattee

HOPEFUL HAZEL HOORAY!!! Congrats hunnie enjoy the moment and heres to a happy healthy pregnancy!   

Autumn jade, Biscuit brown im so very sorry it was not to be this time. Remember hard as it feels each cycle is a huge learning curve and is taking you one step closer to the dream, Dont give up, just take some time out and the strength you have already shown will mutliply to get you that bfp. Lots of love   

Biscuitbrown just read the bit about when you tested. I believe if its a hpt it needs to be 16 days after ec to get an accurate result. Not wishing to get your hopes up but ive seen a few stories of tests carried out 1 or 2 days before that and change the day after. So its defo worth a test especially if no signs of af.   

41yearold newbie DO NOT test early  ! I think the standard after a 5 days blast is to test 11/12 dpt. It basically needs to be 16 days after ec to allow time for pg hormone to rise and for drugs to leave your system.

OMG at trumpetville!!! Did crack me up as i was on fire during my 2ww! I dont how the hell my relationship survived   I was so bloated i could practically do them on request! At least they raise a smile. Its almost like ivf's joke!

Good luck to anyone esle testing   hugs to those who need them


----------



## Nattee

Chazrab   Thinking of you hun. Sounds like you have a plan and wish you all the luck in the world. Keep your eyes on the prize hun xxx


----------



## biscuitbrown

Thanks for the   girls. 

Thanks Nattee. I'm going to call the clinic - they said 2 wks after egg collection, which is today. But reading some posts here it does sound like others are told to test later. I feel a bit better. Can't let myself despair just yet if no AF has arrived.


----------



## vikula25

Nattee - I was a trump queen in the family after the ET. Prior to that all that wind was well trapped and gave be a huge belly, it was so big it felt like being 6 month pregers. Very unfomfortable and painful.

Autumn Jade - I feel for you. It is heartbreaking but stay upbeat and look to the future. It has to be bright!

Girls, I am still experiencing spotting and when I get AF I never spot for this long before it starts. The other issue is that I've had no cramps since about 4 days ago. The spotting increased in the night but nothing much this morning. I sort of decided my chances of getting a BFP are extremely slim but my body behaves very strangely. Could it be that my AF is not arriving properly because of the pessaries? I really do not want to raise my hopes and then have them crashed again. BUt any thoughts would be much appreciated. I read yesterday on different threads that spotting like that often happens in early pregnancy. I have my OTD on Sunday 24/10 and I am pretty scared.


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Chazrab-so sorry hon   , best of luck with your FET.

Bluestar- thanks, ohhh the anxiety.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hopeful Hazel Congratulations!!!!!!!! So pleased for you..... when's your :0)

Chazrab & Autumn Jade - so sorry to hear your sad news :0(    ((HUGS))

AutumnJade - Def test over the weekend - I was told to do mine 14 dp et - GOOD LUCK 

X X


----------



## Clare the minx

Autumnjade-Hun I am ever so sorry!I know how hard it is even if you think it hasen't worked you still have hope and when you see that bfn it is so heartbreaking.Just take some time to yourself and grieve the loss of what could of been then pull yourself up and start again as WE ARE WOMEN AND WE ARE STRONG!WE GET KNOCKED DOWN AND THEN GET RIGHT UP AGAIN.XXX


Congrats to those with BFP and enjoy the next step in your journey to being a parent.


Good luck to those due to test soon and fingers crossed.
Vikula25-Your right alot of women do have spotting in early pregnancy and it could be implantation so just hold onto the hope and dream.I really truly hope that it is and you get a BFP soon.xx

Love,     and    to all.xxx


----------



## goonie4life

Hey ladies, Ours was a negative  , but i wanted to say a big  thank you for all the support in my 2ww xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

goonie4life  to you......... how long do you have to wait until your next cycle?? x


----------



## vikula25

goonie4life-it is heartbreaking to find out after all the effort and deprivation you're not pregnant but read some stories on FF site which are highly inspirational. Some women go through HELL many many times and eventually they do become mums. I have seen one lady on here who had 6 treatments and only the final one she got a BFP. Everyone's journey is different so take strength and belief from these strong women, grind your teeth, clench your fists and stay on that journey. You will get there in the end!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I know a lady who lives in Greece who it took 13 ivf cycles before she fell........ and then others fall on first, second or third go so we all get our time, its just when x x


----------



## vikula25

Clare the minx - thanks for your words of support. OVer the last 36 hours I decided about 15 times that I am not pregnant and then again got my hopes up becaupse spotting behaves really funny. It is brown and light one minute and pink/light red the next. Like a yo-yo it is up and down and my AF NEVER behaves like that. I can only attribute it to two things; either it is the pessaries or I am pregnant. Less than 48 hours to go! My dear babies, hang in there, mummy loves you!!


----------



## lynz26

Hello Everyone,

Finally it has come round to being my turn to join you here. I have read your posts with great interest.... both sad and happy news!

Following a long wait and a significant weight loss, myself (31) and partner (CP 37) had our first DIUI yesterday. 

I have been told to test on 6th November and thought I would be strong.... but my every thought is on what may be happening inside. I realise that nothing will actually be happening yet but this will be the longest 2 weeks ever...   

I will keep you informed....


----------



## Dreamingbaby

goonie4life-So sorry   , best of luck with whatever you choose next.

Vikula-   this is a real tuff journey, i feel for you hon. try to keep your pma up and lots of rest.    for


----------



## vikula25

lynz26 - wow, fantastic effort! I lost 14 kg myself a couple of years ago so I am impressed. Was it through diet alone or both diet and exercise. I did it purely through exercise, which helped me keep it down without changing my diet much (apart from the quantity perhaps, and even that not dramatic).

You will be surprised how much will be happening over the next few days lynz, as your embies try to find a comfy patch to attach themselves to. Expect cramps and aches, but don't worry about them, they are normal. Good luck with your 2ww and I sincerely hope you come out with a BFP at the other end of it. xx Victoria


----------



## vikula25

Dreamingbaby - sorry to be thick but what is pma?xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE :0)


----------



## irritatingblonde

vikula25, hang in there, I am really   you get your BFP.  As you know I had a BFN yesterday (OTD) & like everyone else was devastated.  Still no sign of AF but I'm thinking now I've stopped the cyclogest it's just a matter of time but my body feels so weird & the cramps have completely stopped.  I guess those drugs really screw our bodies up don't they. DH doesn't want to try again but I've decided to try & talk him round & give it one more go (b4 we run out of money!!!).

   for all of you yet to test

and

   to all who like me didn't get the results they wanted.  Chin up we'll get through it & soldier on 'cos that's what women do  xxx

Thanks to all who've left messages & best wishes/hugs.  FF is amazing xxx

Kez


----------



## vikula25

Kez, never say never! If your AF does not arrive in the next 48 hours, I would do another test! You may yet be pregers but hormone levels have not reached the detectable levels. Keep us in touch, I hope we can still get the great news of you. I personally am inclined not to trust the HTK (home test kits) as from experience I got a BFP on several occasions and then my period started a few days later. I know you will say these were chemical pregnancies but still it is common knowledge the kits do not give you a 100% accurate reading. However what is a solid indication is the arrival or non-arrival of AF.


----------



## vikula25

Shelleylouise - thanks, couldn't figure it out at all.

Dreamingbaby, I try to keep pma, albeit it is hard but the one person who really surprised me is my husband. He is the most negative bloke I have ever met in my life and yet, he has been saying that "he has a good feel about the whole thing" and feels very positive. SO normally it is me being an optimist but this time around our roles have been reversed. Very bizarre.


----------



## kellyjayne

Hopeful Hazel -     on your  

So sorry to all the BFN's take time out and comfort from your other halfs, everyones "time" will come, its the not knowing when!   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikula25

kellyjayne - it is lovely to see a BFP in the final line of your signature after all the treatments you have been through. It gives us all hope! Well done!


----------



## kellyjayne

Fanx vikula its taken some time but got there      for you for OTD      xxxxx


----------



## always-hoping

It is indeed great to read the success stories.  At the moment it is my therapy.  I can't believe how much hope it gives me.

vikula25 - Best of luck that all is well and you get your BFP too.


----------



## lil&#039; one

hi ladies,
can i join you...better late than never  
I'm at 9 days past 2 day transfer of 2 embies - a 5 and a 3 cell.
Feeling ok now, apart from today notived a little brown stained mucus on wiping - so sorry if this is far too much information, us medical types just can't help it!   

Any advice ladies?
Would love to hear a success story following this, it's how our previous ICSI attempt ended.  
'lil one


----------



## Scouse

Perfect timing for implantation lilone.........don't give up hope!


----------



## vikula25

Always-hoping - many thanks for your kind wishes. I have everything crossed on me and my husband. However having had some crises over the last 48 hours I made up my mind that I am not going to get upset and if it is a BFP it is a HUGE bonus. xx


----------



## Allijab

Hello Ladies

Can I join you?? 

Just had et today with 3 lovely embies and hoping this is a quick 2ww for all of us.

Jules


----------



## julesrules

hello ladies, 
Just had a letter from the embryologist to say the remaining 4 embryos did not survive in the lab - Got to say I feel a bit narked  with them as day 5 (blastocyst day) was a sunday and they do not work on a sunday (as far as i'm aware) so I think they may have left our little julie and allans a day too long - am I being unreasonable? We had 3 day ET on friday15th oct - has anybody encountered the same

Congratulations for all the   
Thinking of you all BFN's, be good to yourselves    
All the rest of us in the    - loadsa luck and love


----------



## julesrules

Sorry,
I've just read back my post and I am really very grateful to the embryologist's for all their hard work - I sound so peevish, sorry, I was actually having an upbeat positive day today after all your lovely words of encouragment yesterday - just got home to the letter thats all - sorry peeps for negativity  

love jules xxx


----------



## vikula25

lil one - I would not get worried. In the last couple of days I have read numerous feedbacks on FF and external sources which demonstrate that brown/light red/pink discharge in small quantities is to be expected in early pregnancy. It can be due to various reasons so no point in analysing it. xx


----------



## lynz26

vikula25 said:


> lynz26 - wow, fantastic effort! I lost 14 kg myself a couple of years ago so I am impressed. Was it through diet alone or both diet and exercise. I did it purely through exercise, which helped me keep it down without changing my diet much (apart from the quantity perhaps, and even that not dramatic).
> 
> You will be surprised how much will be happening over the next few days lynz, as your embies try to find a comfy patch to attach themselves to. Expect cramps and aches, but don't worry about them, they are normal. Good luck with your 2ww and I sincerely hope you come out with a BFP at the other end of it. xx Victoria


Vikula25 - Thank you for your comments. I am feeling excited / nervous / apprehensive.... The weight loss was pretty much all through diet. I started by calorie controlling and then when I hit a plateau, i started doing WW at home via the internet. I have actually lost just over 4 stones now which meant my BMI finally allowed us to start treatment.

I am looking forward to feeling the cramps / aches and although i don't feel normal right now... i think that is more about what my head is doing rather than my body.

Thank you for your well wishes...


----------



## lil&#039; one

thanks for the support ladies, you guys are great,
i am thinking of you all and sending ooodles of positive energy to you all!
'lil one


----------



## hornauth

hey girls

god it's been busy on here today!

vikula - i'm sure your wee embies are snuggling in for the long haul, hence the spotting...PMA!!! xx

lil one - as i said to vikula - i'm sure your brown mucus stuff is from implantation...PMA!!!! xx

kez - i'd do another test over weekend if i were you...it could've been a wee late implanter so the hormone levels may increase over another couple of days....      

sorry for any bfn's...my heart truly goes out to you...keep strong and i promise you that hurt starts to hurt just that little bit less each day xxx

someone said about someone trying 13 times! i once seen a programme about a couple in england who fell pregnant on their 13th time...a couple of years later she had FET (embryos frozen from the batch from which she fell pregnant) and she fell pregnant again...pretty amazing how much strength that couple must've had....so girls never give up hope!     

afm - i'm ok...i think?  starting to get nervous now...and a bit terrified...i know this time next week our lives will have changed forever, we'll either be pregnant so will have a child coming into our lives...or we won't be and will never be pregnant so will be looking at adoption again...so whatever the result times are a changing...and i feel good about this.

anyhoo should go
take care
deb x


----------



## vikula25

hornauth, you're right I hope, watch this space! Are you Scottish? A few words here and there make me think you are. I live in Aberdeen (but am not Scottish)


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi ladies, can i join you please? I'm 4 days past ET which was a 3 day transfer..OTD is 2nd November. Had two embies put back and two frosties. FInding this 2ww really hard!!   to you all xxx


----------



## Sparklepink

Hi blanchedubols 
Your test date is day after mine 
How are you feeling? I had my Et on Monday
Hope your looking after yourself xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

So sorry for all the BFN     

I know how that feels after my baby was taken from me at 17 weeks, only to be followed by a negative FET.

I could not stop   

There is hope     

Jules - I did not think that my clinic worked on Sundays as the advertised opening hours are Mon-Sat.

However, I learned differently this time. When my EC was booked for Tuesday I thought there was no way I was going to have a day 5 transfer on Sunday - wrong - they have a nurse, doctor and embryologist on to do the ET procedures on Sundays. They just don't advertise it. You are let in via a side door after being given the nurses mobile number to say when you arrive.
I asked the embryologist on the EC day and she says the embryologists HAVE to work everyday to check on the embryos and do the necessary changes of culture medium, call people in for transfer etc.

I don't think they would have left them.
My embryos - I had 4 compacting embryos on day 5 apart from the 2 that had made it to blast on day 5 and were transferred.
They left the other 4 for one more day and 3 stopped at morula stage and one made it to a nice blast for freezing.

I am glad I had them cultured for longer as otherwise I would have had 2 or 3 expensive FET potentially that would have had no chance of working and a lot more of my time wasted that I do not have.

Try to keep faith that the embryologists would do the right thing.


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi Sparkle, I'm ok but starting to obsess a little really hating the progesterone pessaries and feeling really bloated! I really can't wait for this 2 ww to be over with! how are you doing? xxx


----------



## Sparklepink

I know the feeling,they have been making me feel quite ill,bloated and been having very bad cramps every night since Et but it will be worth it Hun just wait till were complaining bout piles,itchy bellys and stretch marks  we need too think positive hard as it is,you know were I am if you wanna chat xxx


----------



## cheeky monkey

Elo everyone, 

sorry for all the bfn's  

hornauth - the end of your last post brought a wee tear to my eye, you sound like you really are in a good place right now and have lots of PMA. Fingers crossed for the 28th, 6 more sleeps, hang in there lass you can do it.   

Kez  - I agree with the others, I'd test again maybe sunday just to be 100% sure.  

Hazel -  on you 

Sparkepink - you testing on the 1st Nov....me too    bring on the piles,itchy bellys and stretch marks I say 

me.....well, I'm not as bad as I was on Wed night, still a bloated and swollen however the good news is that I've started trumping again, and again and again....at last !!!! Fingers crossed I'll be able to zip up my jeans tomorrow  Now just need to try keep my head up and hope that all this hasn't blowen our chances.       

Elo to everyone else I've missed, hope your all having a nice relaxing start to the weekend, anyone testing this weekend    

Jo x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
            I got my   . I am absolutely extatic.

X Tanya


----------



## julesrules

Dreamingbaby -        well done and massive congratulations on your good news xxx
Hopeful Hazel - thankyou so much for the advice, it really helped - I am feeling terrible for doubting the embryologist - think i'm going loco during this 2ww   
Good luck all ladies who are testing today  xxxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Congrats to all those with BFPs, and sending lots of love and pma to those without.
Julesrules hi! When's ur Otd? 
I'm on day 3 after blastocyst transfer, still getting restless nights and stomach cramps and feeling v nervous as I know this is my last chance. We swore in jan when we tried the first time we would only try once as had been given such low chances but I so desperately wanted to try using my own eggs. Had such a good response even though it was a Bfn thought we should try again. Several squids later here we are but I know in my heart this is the last chance. Have stayed positive as PUPO right? 
does anyone know how I get my name on the thread?
xx


----------



## hart2hart

Hi 41yroldnewbie

I am assuming when you say how do you get your name on the thread, you mean the list on page 1.  Simply leave a post here letting the moderator (FrankieB) know what treatment you have had and what you OTD is and you will be added to the list.

h2h xx


----------



## julesrules

hiya 41yroldnewbie,
My otd is 28th oct - same as hornauth (fingers crossed    your post made me blub)

A blastocyst transfer is great isn't it - sounds really positive     and if you have had such a good response last time then it can only get better   - I am sending you lots of luck and wishes for your test date - only a few days after me. 
Also, everyone seems to have pink writing underneath posts to explain where they are at with treatment - please could you tell me how to do it??
xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Dreamingbaby YAY


----------



## BlueStar

I was wondering if anyone had seen any posts on here where there's been BFP with 2 day transfers?  We didn't have enough to go to blastocyst stage,  let us know if you've heard or seen any success stories on here it would really help with my      as I've been in short supply for last couple of days!


----------



## hart2hart

BlueStar -     Just popping on to give you a PMA boost after reading your post.  I too searched everywhere for success stories after having 2 embryos transferred back on day two, I felt excited but disappointed that everyone around me was going to blast.....and Thursday I got my   .

It really is true that you should not get too hung up on grades and day of transfers.

Hope this helps with your PMA and wishing you all the luck in the world   . 

h2h xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Julesrules, sending you  and hornauth lots of pma and   for next Thursday. 
To get the pink writing you need to set it as your signature on your profile.  
hart2hart thanks for the tip and congrats on your BFP. 
Xx


----------



## vikula25

Dreamingbaby - I am very pleased for you! Fantastic news. Enjoy the moment and the next 8 months or so.


----------



## lisa_A

Well bfn from me, heartache continues for us, 10 years down the line, one sleeping baby and still no sign of holding a little one in our arms.

Lisa
Xxxx


----------



## pinkpixie

BFN for us again    am so sick of it all really tought it would be different this time had 4 goes now with what we have been told are perfect embies no point discussing with clinic as as far as they are concerned it is just down to chance wont look at investigation or blasts no idea what to do next


----------



## Nattee

Pinkpixie im sorry for your heartache  It seems so unfair it works for some quicker than others but there is no point trying to make sense if that now it will just cause you grief. Its all very raw now and every day that passes will offer that little bit more comfort. And eventually you will be in a place to decide whats next. Have you always had tx has the sam clinic? Would you maybe consider somewhere else so it feels like a fresh start? I know its not all down to where you have it, it may just fill you with some new energy. Im also sure there are clinics out there that would investigate further.  

jesse again my heart goes out to you. I wish i had the words to take away your sadness and the power to make your dream come true. You cant possibly give up, you know you can get pg. Its just a matter of time, incredible strength and determination. Its not easy but its possible. I hope you are taking it easy on yourself. And i know you will bounce back in time and i wish you every success  

Wello done dreamingbaby  Living proof it works! I wish you a happy healthy 8 months  

Someone earlier asked about 2 day transfers being successful. Mine was a 3dt and i only had one embie put back. I think thats pretty reassuring!  

To all still on the 2ww... hope you are keeping up pma. This thread has the power to fill is with   energy and some days it has us cowering away worrying because of things we hear. Well you are all individuals and no 2 people or tx are the same. So just remind your self of that,you are a unique case! And stay           x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Jules - click on your own name at the side of your post and you will get your profile.
Then go to forum profile and you will be able to add a signature that tells us your story so that you do not have to repeat yourself when chatting.

If you click on others profiles you can see if they are on line, send them a pm and add comments to their profile. If you want to find out how they are getting on, but can't find their current activity you can ''show posts'' and they come up in date order.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Thank you everyone for your fabulous support and congrats messages.

Jesse and pixie- so sorry about your sad news   , wishing you all the best for whatever step you choose next.


----------



## vikula25

pinkpixie and jesse-so sorry in didn't work for you this time, but that's not to say it won't work the next. Stay strong and keep the faith! It will all be alright in the end.


----------



## kellyjayne

dreamingbaby - congrats on your 

bluestar - I was a 2 day transfer with 2 embies - now look at me - don't give up hope!

pinkpixie & jesse - so sorry to read your news sending u both huge   

Well I phoned clinic this morning and got my 1st scan 5th Nov   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Afternoon girls!!!

Can I join this 2ww where one day I will be positive, the next day totally negative and    for the rest of the time??    Had ET on thursday - 2 embies back in (one 7 cell and other 6 cell).  My OTD is 5th November which is so far away!!!  

button


----------



## rungirl

Pinkpixie & jesse - i'm so sorry sending you both big hugs    

Button Butterfly - my otd is the 7th so we're in this together for the next 2 weeks.

Aarrgghh, its so frustrating, one hour i feel positive and the next hour negative, must keep up the pma!   

Kellyjane - good new about your scan date.

Hi to everyone i've missed xxxxx


----------



## Blossomtree

Hi everyone

I test on 27th and am getting really anxious now   and today is a bad day, yesterday was really good but today I just feel like all hope is lost for no reason other than my anxiety. 

I can't help thinking it will be a BFN for lots of reasons: poor response, only 1 embie (2 day), low odds of success etc etc

I think I've had poss good signs but then they could just be tx/pessary related.

I really, really, really want to do a POAS test NOW!!! I'm 10 days today (4 until OTD) do you think a home test would give an accurate result today or tomorrow morning?


----------



## kellyjayne

blossomtree - as tempting as it is do not test this early    sending you      and    xxxxxx


----------



## vikula25

Welcome button butterfly! 2ww is some journey I have to admit. Hope it goes smoothly for you and you emerge with a much desired BFP. xx


----------



## vikula25

Well ladies, my time is nearly up and I test tomorrow morning. Wish me luck! I am so nervous. Had this "bloody" spotting, forgive the play of words, the last three days which left me totally confused. However, there is always hope I suppose. I will come back to report the outcome tomorrow.


----------



## kellyjayne

vikula -     xx


----------



## baby maryam

Good luck to every1 testing tomorrow...

I am testing after tomorrow, trying not to think about it, otherwise my mind won't let me relax at all...   

So sorry for all those who got a neg. test, but we have all been there and we know it is hard- but when the going gets tough, the tough gets going. There is no giving up!!!!    

  that all those testing soon have good news in the following days...


----------



## Nattee

Vikula                     good luck hun, get that flashing bfp symbol ready!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikula25

kellyjayne, Nattee - thanks ladies. That's if I can figure out how to use that funny test kit they gave me in the clinic. It doesn't look like anything I am used to.


----------



## yaya

Good luck Vikula. Will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. xx


----------



## irritatingblonde

vikula, good luck for tomorrow. Fingers & toes crossed &   for ya.

Kez


----------



## rungirl

Vikula - Good luck for testing tomorrow


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Vikula and Babymaryam      


No testing early   I have seen too many people test early, get a negative and get really depressed - and you do not know if it is real or because it is too early. It really is not worth the anxiety.


----------



## julesrules

Vickula - the very best of luck for your test, your an inspiration on this forum xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Vikula wishing you luck for tomorrow


----------



## vikula25

Ladies, thanks for all the well wishes. Well, I have performed the test with the FIRST urine of the day and remain none the wiser after it.I got a second pink line but it is extremely faint and I have no idea whether it means I am pregers or not. Any thoughts?


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Morning! I would test again to be on the safe side. Good luck  
can anyone help with a question on pessaries? Since et I've been doing one in am and one in evening. Don't know why but I forgot yesterday mornings one so did two last night. Should I just go back to what I was doing before now, does it matter?


----------



## Nattee

YOUR PREGGERS VIKULA! It has to be able to detect the pg hormone to get a 2nd line however faint. It wouldnt appear if no traces of pg! Have you got any hpt's as alot of people say the hospital ones are cheap and unreliable. But if you got a line.... ITS A LINE!! How many days post egg collection are you?

Newbie if you forget i would just pop one in when you remember and then start again with 1 every 12 hours. Go back to what you were doing now defo!

xxx


----------



## rosalita

Morning Vikula
Well I think a big fat congrats appears to be in order - a line (however faint) is a second line!!  WAYHAY!!!!!!!!  Do another test - preferably not using the poor quality hospital ones - get yourself out to the chemist pronto for a Clear Blue!  Brilliant news

41 yr old - I would say go back to normal now on the pessary front - 2 at once calls for a   I think!

Congrats to the new BFPs  

     to those with negative results.  Keep positive. Its a bit early for quotes me thinks but I like this one  
Let me tell you the secret that has led me to my goal: my strength lies solely in my tenacity. (Louis Pasteur)
If there is one thing we are - its tenacious!


----------



## vikula25

Wow Rosalita, Nattee - you're more excited than I am. I had to treat this as inconclusive. I've had two natural pregnancies before and Clear BLue showed that I am pregers and a couple of days later my period started so I prefer to be conservative now because it hurts. I went on Clearview HCG website and it said regardless of intensity of the line if it is there it is a positive and that I should do another test in 48-72 hours.

Nattee, I am 18 days past EC. I have a little theory that I possibly had a late implantation as my spotting started in day 11 post ET and I still have some brown stuff coming out. Perhaps that is the reason HCG is possibly not too high and hence possibly the line is faint? xx


----------



## Nattee

I understand your worries hun  
Could defo be a case of late implantation. Id get another few tests, keep resting and and if you test again tomorrow, and again the day aftet i suspect you will see the line gradually becoming darker!
      This one sticks around


----------



## vikula25

Girls, you're all so fantastic and supportive! God bless you, your children and your families! I will get back to you with the result in the next 48 hours xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosalita

Vikula
As Natee says - Test again. Contact clinic/GP tomorrow and ask for a blood test so you can get levels measured via that method.  Rest up too!
Rosalita


----------



## vikula25

Rosalita, yes I will definitely test but not today. The logic is if the response to the highest concentration of pg hormone was so faint then it may not even be picket up during the day when the concentration is undoubtedly lower. So I will buy a proper test and try again tomorrow morning. There is hope, and that alone is good enough! Thanks a lot xxxxx


----------



## Nadine1

Hi Vikula, just wanted to say it looks good to me. I haven't been posting on this thread but I have been reading over the last 2 weeks during my 2ww and I got my BFP on Thurs pm. I had brown and pink spotting too and it turned out to be good news. Good luck. N x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Vikula- congrats, looking forward to reading your next post. I also got a very faint line on the stupid one from the clinic that I battled to use, but the other 7 different brands were much darker lines,HA HA, mad I know! The one that spells out pregnant came up so quick. The reality of this journey is that sometimes things can go wrong, however, for now I choose to embrace this happiness and believe beyond doubt that this little miracle is going to stay with me!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nadine-  on your  


FrankieB- please up date me with my


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hey all when's it normal to get spotting? Do you have to get it to have a bfp?


----------



## vikula25

Nadine, dreamingbaby thank you so much for reassurances. Watch this space! xxx Nadine, many congratulations on your BFP. It is a life changer, ain't it?


----------



## Nattee

dreaming baby i love your attitude  Why shouldnt we enjoy our moment like those who havent struggled and truth is, our chances barely differ. Read this.... 

http://ezinearticles.com/?IVF-Pregnancy-Risk---Should-You-Be-Worried?&id=704450

Newbie do not expect to spot, some do some dont and i had absoloutely none at all. I also read that not everyone gets implantation bleed. Or it can be so tiny it can be missed. Or come out in a toilet or a shower moment! Or even take ages to work its way out if you get it. 7 and half weeks pg ive never seen so much as dot so dont worry if you dont see any xx

Vikula i have a very good feeling about you. You are so together and although you have your history to stop you jumping for joy i imagine your subconscious is also keeping you calm... because it knows. Most woman in your situ would be surrounded by a stack of soiled sticks by now!  for you xxxxxx

Nadine  x

/links


----------



## hornauth

hey girls

vikula - i'm sure you're gonna get that bfp...when you testing again?  and yep i'm scottish!          

sorry i'm a bit behind as it's soo busy on here!  hope you're all fine xx

afm - didn't feel too great this morning, felt quite down and just as if i could get a/f at any time...but feel a bit better now...boobs are defo not so sore though which is worrying me and i am getting twinges that i'd normally get before a/f..not cramps but kinda twinges, driving myself nuts now!  can we press a fast forward button to thursday please....??

take care
deb x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Nattee- What a great article, yeah its been a long very stressful journey and I am naturally very anxious and am being overly cautious about everything. And its definately weird thinking oh, what do I do now. You become so used to the tests, phone calls, appointments etc. But I'm happy to be happy as I have been so sad for what seems like forever.


----------



## hart2hart

Nattee - what a great article, and oh so true.  Following the euphoria of a BFP it is hard to not worry about the first scan.  Can only   and   that all is progressing well as it is so early.  I was thinking about getting Beta HCG bloods done 48 hrs apart, but perhaps you are just adding to the   whilst you await the two sets of results. 

h2h xx


----------



## julesrules

Good morning - its glorious sunshine today up North,

Hornauth - I am testing thur same as you and I have exactly the same symptoms as you?!? Have been feeling like AF is on her way as per normal, however today, I feel the most 'normal' I have since we started this cycle - Boobs still a little sore - not as bad as before, still got twinges (cant decide if they are something new??) but I dont feel bloated or tender if that makes sense - I've been having a couple of pretty miserable negative days up until today so as i'm feeling good today I wanted to send you all my positivity and ask you to stay strong    . I've been looking for the fast foward button for thursday too but I think its dropped off my keyboard  

Vikula - I think your news sounds fab however faint - I was always told you cant get a false positive   

41yroldnewbie - hope your having a good day - i've been waiting for the 'spotting' but its not happened either so I can only assume everyone is different  

Lots of love all 2ww's and hope everybody gets a positive result xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

pinkpixie and Jesse - So sorry to hear your news  its sooo hard isnt it :0( so so sorry x x x

Vikula - Hope you continue to get your BFP!! x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I have never had any bleeding or spotting in any of my cycles positive or negative. The FET you are on so much medication with high dose oestrogen and progesterone that you do not bleed until 5 days after stopping meds. I am on quite high progesterone support (three times a day cyclogest) in my fresh cycles as well. Both my fresh cycles have been positives and I have not had bleeding so don't stress.

I never even had any bleeding when I carried Beanie around for 3weeks after it died and I had no idea the pregnancy had ended until my 16+6 week midwife appointment when a HB could not be found.

Also symptom wise this time - very, very subtle and very few. So much so that I could have felt these things normally on any normal day and if I was not looking for PG symptoms I would not have noticed them at all.

In both my positive fresh cycles my boobs have been extremely sore after the trigger shot. Nipples really sore to even wear clothes, and dark and hard.
This has gradually worn off by 9-10 days post dose and I have not felt soreness again until a couple of weeks post 2ww. Only the day before OTD have I felt the slightest sensitivity or tickle/itchy sensation - not much to indicate anything.

My sense of smell is the first thing I notice on a positive cycle. I was able to sniff out a dirty nappy from the other side of the room 5 days after 5d transfer and I have been detecting all sorts of nasty niffs and wretching when cleaning smelly things a couple of times.

I have also felt wet (you know TMI) so much so that the knicker checking for bleeding is a pastime!

In my first cycle I had loads of cramping up to 7 days after transfer then it settled more and more until OTD, only occasional cramps. This time virtually none - only the odd twinge.

I was up peeing a lot in the drug phase of the cycle because I was drinking so much. This carried on in my first pregnancy. This time not as noticeable.

This time I noticed several nights waking up and feeling extremely hot and clammy with wet PJs from the heat. I did not get that last time. 

Only now after the positive test am I feeling a few more things. I have twitching sensations and stretching (not like AF) in my womb towards the end of the day. Last time by 7-8 weeks I was getting a severe ripping sensation when moving suddenly or sneezing. That apparently is normal due to the ligaments supporting the uterus growing and stretching.

I got up yesterday one time and felt very dizzy. By 6 weeks last time my BP had gone from normal 110/70 to 90/50 and everytime I stood up I would have to cling on to something to prevent myself fainting.

It is very difficult - you really cannot tell one way or another until you pee on that stick on OTD.


----------



## hornauth

hi...

julesrules - the 2nd week of 2ww is hardest by far!  my head has also been twinging for the last few days and is getting worse today...not a good sign either i don't think :-(    but thanks for sending me your positivity...i need all i can get right now!    here's hoping we both get that bfp on thursday!      

since i was on earlier, as mentioned above i have a headache...also getting crampy feelings but it feels like it's at my right ovary? very strange!  have been quite positive up until now...that's fading fast although i'm trying, really i am!  i've also lost count of the amount of times i've prodded my boobs!  they are defo not sore now (unless i press really hard!)....help me! i'm going    

take care
deb x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hornauth don't despair, headaches can be a good sign see below article
http://www.fertilitystories.com/pregnant.htm
sending you lots of pma!

/links


----------



## vikula25

Girls, I am going totally totally bonkers! I changed my mind and did another test today with a proper digital Clearblue stick and OMG I am PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It showed 1-2 weeks which is accurate! Oh little ones just hold on there, hold on!


----------



## kellyjayne

vikula - Congrats on ur  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## irritatingblonde

Vikula, congrats on your BFP, that's fantastic news. Take care for the next 9 months.

kez xxx


----------



## vikula25

Kez, many thanks. I am ecstatic! xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

vikula25 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! WOO X X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Vikula - mine said 1-2 weeks too on Friday - you are preggers hun


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

FANTASTIC news vikula, well done xx


----------



## vikula25

Hopeful Hazel - great news. Congratulations. Enjoy the remaining 8 months. What r u going to do now to make sure your pregnancy goes smoothly? I want to do all the right things but don't quite know what they are. I don't have any of the bad habits (like smoking or alcohol). More pineapple juice?  xxx

Shelleylouise - many thanks darling. I wish you the same very very soon. Keep the faith xxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Honestly - I don't think anything you do affects the outcome other than trying to be reasonably healthy - no alcohol, smoking, drugs of any sort unless essential, avoiding infections, healthy diet, relaxation and gentle exercise etc.

Until I have got the baby in my arms screaming and healthy this time I will be finding it hard to believe.

I allowed myself to dream last year and at 17 weeks it was taken away from me.  

Don't get me wrong, I am very happy and excited, but after a 2nd trimester miscarriage it is quite hard to embark on pregnancy again and believe it will be OK.


----------



## hornauth

just had to come on and see what's what with vikula...and you've got a BFP!!! yey!!!!!  enjoy enjoy and enjoy some more...you deserve it hun....x


----------



## lynz26

Vikula - Really pleased for you - Congratulations!!!


----------



## rungirl

Vikula - Woo Hoo, Congratulations!!!!  BFP.  BFP.  BFP. xxxxxx


----------



## vikula25

Hopeful Hazel - after that kind of experience I guess the only thing you can do is take a day at a time and be grateful for every day! I prayed like I never prayed in my life before during these two weeks and my prayers have been heard. I will continue to pray fervently every day for the next however long it takes asking that it all goes well. I will be asking for you too honey. 

Don't let your past experience spoil the excitement and the joy of your pregnancy. If it happened before it does not mean it will happen again. Relax and enjoy being pregnant. xxx


----------



## vikula25

rungirl, lynz26, 41yroldnewbie - many thanks! I am scared and excited and delighted and thrilled. It is a whole new world. My best wishes to you girls! xxxx


----------



## Nattee

Vikula....... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO        I knew it!!! As for pineapple juice i carried on with that for about a week after 2ww and now the thought or smell of it makes me green and   so good luck with that! Hun i know its a a worry but its natural. Keep thinking positive and believing for you and your embie. Read the link i put on here earlier. The way i see it we cant change the future of this (unless we're really stupid!) so enjoy every minute and embrace it hun.     all the way!


----------



## Kitten 80

Congregations hon


----------



## Camilla

Congratulations Vikula and Hazel! That's wonderful news     !!! Sending you both lots of     . Hazel, I understand how scared you must feel that the same thing will happen again. All you can do is to take good care of yourself and take one day at the time and try to enjoy each day because it's such a special feeling. Each pregnancy is different, because each baby is different and unique, and each pregnancy is a fresh start. Sending lots of      to you and your little baby.


I'm 4 days away from testing, symptom spotting like mad, but nothing much of interest happening! GRRRRRR!!!!! In the meantime - it's allowed to dream......Each time I go into the chemist I look longingly  over at the dummies section, with all their lovely colours and cute patterns, but I don't allow myself to go over and touch them, as if it was bad luck. It's stupid really. I allow myself to hope, but not too much. What's that about   ?


I need lots of other  40+ ladies to have BFPs please, to give me hope!!! 


Camilla


----------



## julesrules

Good Morning ladies,
I am going out of my mind - at 6pm last night I had (TMI Sorry) brown stuff (like dried blood) when I wiped myself - broke my heart as it looks just like the start of AF - Ive had a very fitful sleep, but today a dry pad and no sign of much? what is going on?I feel like my period is bubbling - my test day is thursday, its stupid because ive been worried ive had no 'spotting' and now something has happened i'm beside myself,
Hope your all having a positive day, good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## vikula25

julesrules - calm down sweetie. No need to go mad. I got a BFP yesterday as you know and yet I have been getting brown spotting for the last 4 days, since day 11 post ET. Apparently ladies who had IVF treatment have a bigger chance of spotting. This is something I read from a professional medical site. It can be due to the hormonal imbalance created by all those drugs we are stuffed with. It can be due to oversupply of blood to the area, and it can be due to some other pretty harmless reasons. Try to remain calm. I think the key is that you do not experience cramps with the spotting. But even if you did it may not necessarily mean a bad thing. I know how nerve racking it is because I have been through it myself in the last few days but remember worrying doesn't help. Just wait and see what happens. Like other ladies told me before brown spotting is a good sign. xxx


----------



## vikula25

Camilla, hornauth - many thanks and I wish you two the same in the nearest future. Best oif luck. xx


----------



## always-hoping

vikula25 - CONGRATULATIONS! Fantastic news.  You must be over the moon.  I am not sure how I would feel after a BFP but would probably be in shock for a few days after so may BFNs.  Enjoy every second.

Good luck to everyone who is waiting to test.  

I have the basting today at 4 pm.  I hardly slept last night.  The first part is easy to get through, as we are busy with taking all the medication, visiting the accupunturist.  But I am not looking foward to the 2ww.  I do hope this is our month.  I am taking tomorrow off work to try and get some rest.  I read on this site it is best to take it easy in the 2ww.  Last month I was running around and going to my aerobics class.  I think I will skip it this week just in case.


----------



## Camilla

Julesrules, I don't have any experience with spotting, but when I was pregnant the first time, I was so convinced my period was on it's way, I felt so "periody" that I went to bed crying the the day before my OTD. It's the times that I've felt nothing that I've turned out not to be pregnant..... But everyone is different! 


Keeping my fingers crossed for you, you're testing the day before me. Sending you lots of      and     . 


Must stop watching daytime television!!!!    I want to do something meaningful, but I can't!!! So much for me planning to read Dr Zhivago or whatever his name is....


----------



## Camilla

Always Hoping - good luck with your basting!!! Sending you lots of


----------



## BlueStar

Vikula25 congrats on your bfp   - I've been reading your posts and you've given me hope. 


AFM: I cracked on Saturday mid-day and did a cheap £1.90 test from Tesco.  What was I thinking?  It came out negative - I'm due to test tomorrow morning.  When I tested on Saturdary it would make me 11dp2dt.  Since Wednesday I've been having mild cramps.  Yesterday I had A/F cramps but not as painful as they normally are.  I also experienced pink discharge which was more than spotting - wore a panty liner.  I haven't had any red blood (touch wood).  No cramps today so far. 

I'm    that I had a very late implantation bleed or that this was hormonal changes as yesterday would have been 12dp2dt (14dpec).  This is possibly our last chance as we can't afford to go private.  I have read posts that this can happen and I'm praying for a miracle.     

Everyone on this thread you are all brilliant and no matter what happens you've taken the journey even though the destination isn't guaranteed.  You are all an inspiration to me.


----------



## vikula25

Always-hoping, I am over the moon but really trying to keep my feet firmly on the ground and just taking each day as it comes. I phoned the clinic and told them I got a BFP and explained the spotting. I am going for a blood test tomorrow and a chat so will take it from there. The nurse said it is possibly a cervex erosion. Whatever it is, it is not much and not fresh blood so I am not currently worried. I guess next few days are critical so I've got everything crossed and  . 

 to everyone! I am going to stay with you here girls cause I want to see every single one of you get a much wanted BFP. xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi all
AF arrived for me on saturday, so it looks like it's all over this cycle








Both totally gutted, but luckily DH is brilliant so looking after each other.








Good luck to the rest of you on your journies...
'lil one


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lil one -    for you. so sorry to hear af arrived. whens your otd?? how many funded cycles you get? x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Shelley - we get 2 funded full cycles and 2 frozen - which we still have, otd wed, but not holding much hope.
'lil one


----------



## Shelleylouise73

So you've had 2 fresh cycles already and have 2 frozen to go??    you get your BFP on wednesday x x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hello all

Camilla, us 40plusers need to stick together! 
Julesrules hang in there
Lil one good luck for wed
Always hoping - good luck

This is longest two weeks ever! Keep hoping to see signs of implantation (this is day 5 post day 5 transfer) but nothing so far.   
Anyone got any tips of what foods to eat - having lots of veg and protein - oh and half a bag of chocolate last night!


----------



## Mel99

Hello - hope you don't mind me joining in, Et was 20th Oct so not quite 1 week into 2ww. Having cramps so frantically searching FF for stories of success despite AF type cramps. Did Zita CD 3 times on Saturday - seriously think I am going doo -lally . This is our 2nd ICSI, last one to be funded cos I'm now 40 , have struggled with it more this time not sure if its cos I knew what was coming.  Trying to stay positive, but tough - swing from crying alot to chatting away to my little embies just so they know they are wanted - poor hubbie doesn't know where he is.


----------



## Camilla

BlueStar, don't give up hope yet, it's too early to tell. Remember, you're Hcg level doubles every 48 hours (is that right, or is it 24 hours)? Anyway, often hcg is lower than 100 on OTD, mine was 76 once on OTD when I had a BFP  (had bloodtest on OTD). And HPTs tend to register 25 units or 50 units and upwards, depending on the brand. 


Keeping my fingers crossed for you      


Lil one, sending you a big   , hang in there. It's great that you have an understanding hubby, it's so important. The pain will fade a little bit every day, and you'll be ready to try again. 


41 year old newbie, keeping my fingers crossed for both of us     . Pregnancy in your 40s rocks!!!!! (I imagine.....) Celine Dion is my current rolemodel. Although since she's in the States and is seriously loaded, she probably had a whole basket full of frosties from when she was younger, and had about 10 of them put back (just a little bit jalous   , I'm sure she suffered the same anxieties as the rest of us). 


At least four days left to dream.... and maybe 8 months more.... I'd like, in an ideal world, triplets, all girls, and they'll all have French names  and wear pink mini-berets      Seriously, here in Belgium, if you have triplets, they give you a full-time nurse free for 2 years. But if you have twins, nothing......  But just one will do as well, I'm not greedy   


Hi Mel99 and welcome. In my experience (although it's different for everyone), AF type cramps is good. When I was pregnant with my daughter I had AF type cramps a couple of days before OTD, and they were worse than my normal AF cramps. I was so sure it was my period!


Camilla


----------



## Camilla

I think it's important to allow ourselves to dream sometimes. I was in a children's bookshop yesterday, looking at all the beautiful books, the ones where you pull something and a surprise appears, and animal or a cake or something,  and I was thinking how I'd be able to read them to my baby soon, maybe.


What do you girls dream about   ?


----------



## yaya

So sorry to hear about your BFN, Lil one.   

Welcome to all the new ladies. Nice to see some more oldies (like me) on here. Can I ask the older ladies what their FSH levels were and how many eggs they got?

Camilla, thanks so much for the info on sensitivity of HPTs -- that's really useful to know. To be honest, I can't really allow myself to dream any more. When I finally got pregnant earlier this year, we started planning and dreaming which made it all the more painful when I had a miscarriage.

Hope everyone else is surviving the 2ww. I'm 8dp2dt and it's driving me mad. It's my first day back at work today and I'm really struggling with the stress of the work that piled up while I was away. Am just hoping that this stress doesn't ruin things after all the lazing around I did last week.

I'm not really getting many twinges at the moment, but since yesterday my boobs have been massive (but not sore), which I'm hoping is a good sign.

Who's next to test? My OTD is 31/10.


----------



## Sparklepink

hi yaya
think im a day behind you hun
im back at work 2morra after having a week off,im really not looking forward too it as the stress levels i know will be high!!!!
think my fsh levels were bout 13ish,i think!! they said they were high tho xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Mel 99 - hi, you are testing the same day as me - Nov 3rd!  Good luck.   

Had mild stomach cramps for a few days, at least I seem to be sleeping through the night now.  I agree it seems like ages til OTD.

This is our third and final ICSI - costs and stress too much to try again (plus am 42 and using own eggs) so hoping and       will be third time lucky. So far have been fairly positive but bit down today - think its Monday blues


----------



## yaya

Thanks Sparklepink. You managed to get loads of eggs and even a frostie despite your FSH. That's fantastic -- which meds were you on? Hope the first day back at work tomorrow isn't too bad. I managed to offload a project that I should have been working on over the weekend  .

Sorry to hear this is your last go, 41yroldnewbie. Will keep everything crossed that it's third time lucky for you.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Thanks yaya
to be honest we were only going to have one go with own eggs and then either look into donor eggs or adoption but had such a good (and totally unexpected!) result to first try decided we should try again.  
if this fails(hoping and praying it doesn't) think may look into adoption. Dh works overseas so finding journey a bit lonely, having all you lovely ladies is helping massively though


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi to everyone I am fairly new to posting. I have read along for a long time especially during my 2ww. My otd is fri 29th which will make me 11dp3dt and that seems a little early compared to other ladies on here. I have also had two positive tests but am trying not to get too excited incase they are wrong. I have also been having lttle waves of nausea. Ill just be glad when fri arrives


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Winterbreeze wow that does sound positive though!!  that your BFP stays :0) x


----------



## Winterbreeze

Thankyou Shellelouise All I can do is pray. It is a little early for a positive test though do you think??


----------



## yaya

41yroldnewbie, I just read your signature. You had an amazing response. You stand a really good chance with 2 blasts back. I'll be keeping everything crossed it's your turn this time. 

Winterbreeze, when was your EC? I was told to test 16 days after EC. Fantastic that you're getting positive tests already. The HPTs pick up the same hormone that's in the trigger shot, but that should be out of your system by now. A false positive on two tests seems very unlikely to me. Wahey!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Winterbreeze - I was told to do hpt 14 days after et!! Every clinic is different.... Im sure your BFP will stay :0) x


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi Yaya I had egg collection on the 15th. I have been testing since 4dpt (mad I know but I cant help myself). On fri I had a very faint positive and then saturday (3 tests) were all negative then today it was positive. Ill do another in the morning and wed and thurs and then bloods on fri lol. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol just wait until otd!!!!!!!! otherwise you'll drive yourself mad!!!! lol


----------



## Sparklepink

hi winterbreeze
i had egg collection same day as you,when did you have your embryo transfer? im very tempted too test but im half way there now so i might as well wait xx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi Sparklepink I had transfer on the 18th. I wish I could be good and not test but I suppose everyone has different ways of dealing with things and I have to have some idea before otd especially if its going to be neg. xx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Shelleylouise my cycle seemed to be pretty similar to yours we had eight eggs seven fertilised and I currently have two little embies onboard. This was our second attempt though. We had an amazing (as they put it) blastocyst put back last time and it didnt work so we decided to go for something a bit different this time. will you try again xx


----------



## Winterbreeze

shelleylouise just seen that you had 17 follicles I did too. Also my name is Shelly xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Winterbreeze - wow thats weird lol Everything is the same lol That was my first tx..... which failed but having 2nd cycle in December so start buserelin just before xmas hopefully!! Where you live?? x


----------



## Winterbreeze

I live in Bradford but had treatment at Sheffield this time, first time was at leeds, how about you??. We had our fist cycle in may. Its a real rollercoaster and this is only the second time. Theres some really strong women on here that have had many attempts and keep going until they get their little bundles of joy xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yes, the women on here (including us) are very strong but we have to be    It will work for us all but sometimes takes longer than others.......

Im in Essex and under Barts, London.    that this 2nd cycle for us both works!! Be sure to keep us posted. When you going to test then? x


----------



## Winterbreeze

Ill be testing again in the morning before work so I will keep you posted. We ar strong yes I agree. Well good luck with your next cycle as you said it will happen    xx


----------



## beccibo

mel - i have had af pains for the past week and today got my much longed BFP. Although i haven't posted much during my 2ww i have been reading for insperation. Xx stay strong and


----------



## Winterbreeze

Congrats beccibo    x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Beccibo - CONGRATS ON BFP x x x


----------



## Mel99

Beccibo -   on your . Thanks for the inspiration - I'm trying to be  abit more chilled and   that my little embies stay nice and snug. 
41yrold newbie - cool we are testing on same day, Lets hope the 3rd  is a great day for both of us. 
Not sure what DH & I will do if this doesn't work - I didn't have quite as good a reaction to the treatment this time - and a badly behaved cervix meant no way we could go to blast the clinic wouldn't let us - Doc thought she was going need a welders helmet and a blow torch to get the bleedin ( no pun intended) thing open !
Not going to think about what if's at the mo, just going to focus on keeping my PMA up and making sure my little ones stay exactly where they are        

Keep smiling x


----------



## yaya

Seems like a lot of us had egg collection on the 15th. Winterbreeze, your test date is a bit earlier that those of us who are doing the pee sticks because you're having a blood test. The levels of hormones are higher in the blood than in the urine and the blood test is more sensitive than the pee sticks, so a positive result will show up sooner. Knowing that you've got a positive test at this stage is making me want to test. But if it's negative I'll be none the wiser really, so I'm going to try to hold on to the weekend. I might crack on Saturday though...

Congratulations on your BFP beccibo. You must be chuffed to bits.


----------



## amberboo

Hi, 

Well a week in and all "symptoms" are pretty normal, twinges low down, grumpy mare, sore  boobs etc etc all if which I have had on my many bfn's. 
Today I have had a thirst on all day, even whilst shopping in scasda I had to go and get a 2ltr bottle off the shelf and that was pretty much empty once I finished shopping. I don't usually get my hopes up but this has got me thinking something different is happening inside me. 

Oh well guess I'll find out in a week!

Good luck everyone, congrats to the bfp's and big hugs to the bfn's

xx


----------



## Winterbreeze

I totally agree Yaya. If your strong enough to hold off it is the best thing. I wish I was stronger but dh is just as bad as I am which makes it even worse. I suppose everyone has their own different ways of coping with this hell of a two week wait!! good luck xx


----------



## baby maryam

Congratulations on all the BFP's around here... Trully happy for all of you!!!

I did my blood test today and it came out positive, but very low, so they don't know if it is left over HcG from the trigger shot of last week or pg. So, I got another 2 days to wait around until next test, but highly likely this will end up being a chemical pg. Oh well... 

I wish I got zero today, at least I could have some "hanky panky action" with DH tonight. Instead, I am left to hope... for what? Bad, weak pg that might end in m/c like the last one? No thanx.


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi baby maryam try to be positive. What were your levels?? that the worst thing all this waiting around  xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Baby Maryam - I hope it is promising in a couple of days.   

Winterbreeze - you can get a false positive if you test less than 14 days after the HCG trigger shot.
Please wait until OTD  The rollercoaster of emotions is too hard.

Mel - I had cramps in my first cycle and was pregnant. This time very few. Now a few days after the positive I am feeling things that I did in my first pregnancy - a sort of fullness and achey feeling - it is weird.

Beccibo - well done   

Yaya - I am not sure if you count me as an older lady   I am 39. When I was 38 I had an FSH of 3.3 and synchronous growth of follicles and I got 22 eggs. This year at 39, I had an FSH of 3.7, I had as many follicles, but they grew unevenly (5 took off like a rocket) and I got 10 eggs. However, by day 3 in the first cycle I had 4 grade 1 embies, and in this cycle, 6 grade 1s on day 3 and I got to culture to blastocyst. You just never know!


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi hazel and thank you for your reply, yes i know the trigger shot can remain in the system which is why I am not getting too excited yet although I did have tow very faint positives on friday. Did three tests at different times on saturday and they were totally negative and today was positive. Fri will soon be here but not soon enough x


----------



## 719341

Hi 2WW's. I am also on my 2WW for first IUI and joined this site to take mt mind off the time and to read about others going through the same. - Great Site - Good luck everyone x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Yaya, thanks for your kind words and encouragement. Out of curiousity I just looked up my referral letter from queen marys back in aug 09 and it says my fsh was 14!! I don't know what's normal for a 41yr old(which I was at that time) but remember them saying that was very high so they recommended we use an egg donor. Kind of ironic really as prior to that we'd been told my dh has severe ogli whatever (ie hardly any wrigglies) so we'd been talking about sperm donors!   
I wanted to try once with my own eggs and on our first attempt in jan this year I managed to produce 5 eggs, 4 of which fertilised and 3 made it to transfer. The hospital were so pleased with my response that, even though sadly I got a bfn,  they said we should def consider trying again using my eggs.
This time round I managed to produce 10 eggs and the ones that made it were even better quality than the 1st cycle!! 
Got a long way to go yet but it just goes to show every cycle is different, you should never give up hope and let's all   we all get the results we want.

Xx


----------



## maggymay

Hi all, 
popping in here to join the Ladies in Waiting   Hope everyone is well and staying positive  
I recognize a couple of cycle-buddies too  

I had EC on the 18th and had one blast transferred yesterday (Day 6), my OTD is Nov 5th. 

Look forward to chatting with ye  

Maggymay x


----------



## yaya

Thanks 41yroldnewbie. At my clinic, they told me that an FSH <10 is fine, but they don't treat anyone with FSH >15. Do you know what protocol you were on? My FSH is a bit lower than yours (11) but still quite high. I was a poor responder on the maximum dose of Menopur (short protocol): I only got 3 eggs, 2 of which fertilised. I would have loved enough eggs to go to blastocyst, but with only 2 embryos they just wanted to get them back in me quickly.

Wow Hazel, you have a really low FSH for age 39. I was 39 during this treatment so only a bit older than you, but with a much older biological age. Hope the wait for your first scan passes quickly.

Hi and  to everyone else.

xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies, How are we all today? How are all my fellow serial testers?      I have done 2 days of testing so far and got negatives so far, but not giving up hope until OTD on Friday!    xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hi all

Feeling a bit of a twit today after walking into my patio doors and giving myself a nose bleed! Duh!   

Yaya, I was on 6 phials of menopur every day for 14 days - my egg collection was originally supposed to be on Mon 11th Oct which I think would make it a short protocol but they wanted me to keep going on the menopur as my follies werent quite ready. I was then booked in for Wed 13th but same thing happened again so in the end I had the EC on Fri 15th.
Dont get too hung up on the numbers though as its quality not quantity that counts - you could have 15 eggs with only 2 good enough quality to make it to ET, or you may have none at all. To be honest, I fully exepected to get no eggs this time round given my age and the fact I only had 5 follicles that were big enough but on the day they got 10. Of those only 4 made it to day 3 and then 2 to day 5 so you just dont know.
Sending you lots of pma for your two embies


----------



## Camilla

Good morning girls! All going mad as usual? Me too! 


Yaya, my FSH was 5.7, and I got 5 eggs, 4 fertilized and 3 were in good nick. Had a slightly worse result for my last IVF two years ago, then had 5 eggs, only 2 made it to trasfer. My FSH now is the lowest it's ever been! Isn't that strange? It used to be around 6-7 in my late thirties. When I first had IVF at 31, I had 12 eggs I think. Fascinating to watch your fertility slipping like that...  But there's life in the old dog yet!  


Winterbreeze, you're sooooo pregnant, I'm sure of it! Your results are so consistent. Are you using the same brand all the time? It's very important, some register 25 units of hcg, others 50. 


Beccibo, contratulations on your BFP   !!!!


Baby Meryam, don't give up yet, hcg levels vary so much in early pregnancy, as long as they double every 48 hours, that's what counts. I once had an hcg of 79 on OTD, which the doctor wasn't too worried about (although it turned out to be ectopic), another time I had an hcg of 23, and the doctor said I'd probably miscarry, which I did. Did they tell you what your level was? 


41 year old newbie, how are you today? Keeping my fingers extra specially crossed for us mature and sophisticated ladies!     


719341 and maggymay, welcome to the thread!   


Dizzywizzy, I'm testing on Friday too! Who else is testing on Friday? 


Camilla


----------



## Camilla

Hi Newbie, just saw you posted. Hope your nose feels better   ! Maybe it's your ragingly high hcg level making you feel disorientated!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Camilla that made me laugh. Lets hope so eh - its either that or my blondeness!


----------



## BlueStar

Hello Everyone,

I want to wish every one well and I will be thinking of you and    for your    to arrive on otd.  For those of you who made the milestone I am so happy for you, you've reached the next   and I wish you well on your journey to motherhood.  All the best .  For everyone else including myself who either recently tested or tested today and got   .  I am so sorry   .  This is just one of life's stepping stones we have to take.  

This was our last cycle of treatment as the pain of going through another cycle and the chances of it being unsuccessful is too great for me to handle the pain.  I want to start feeling happy again.  This is going to take time.  I really hope whatever decision we all make we all get there in the end one way or another. I kept going through the what ifs but now I've decided to live life with no regrets and I really need to live by this.  We are going to see a counsellor and will have the usual follow up to review our options For us we see adoption as a positive way forward and one in which we can hopefully see a better outcome.  I wish everyone all the best for the future.

Regards,

BlueStar x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Bluestar -    so sorry to hear you got BFN!! Stay strong and adoption is wonderful thing to do!! Good luck and keep us posted x x x


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hello to everyone. I am so sorry for those of you who have tested negative and I too have been there.

Hi Camilla I have been using first response and again this morning.... BPF and its even stronger than all the rest. Infact I was comparing them all this morning and darling son walked in. He said are they temperatures checkers ha ha ha ha I said yes they are mummy's for work...... he picked up this mornings test and said this lady definately has a temperature lol. So im hoping its good news on friday xx

Good luck to all you other ladies that are too testing on Friday there seems to be a few of us on here and hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha winterbreeze, thats sooooooo cute!!! Bless him lol - Looks like you have a def positive dont it  will wait til friday and then i'll say my congrats  but you'll be fine x x


----------



## Winterbreeze

I am having a little bit of cramping whilst im sat here at work nothing else though. One minute i feel positive the next minute its all doom and gloom of what could happen. Oh its so hard. xx

Yes Friday is the important day I am aware that everyting could come crumbling down. Ill just keep     xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

No, im sure you will be fine!! ;0) stay positive and just enjoy being PG!


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Vikula and Beccibo-  on your   .

Hornauth- I also had cramps and strangely enough they were also definately worse on the right and I got my BFP.

Lilone-  so sorry AF arrived, I wish you well in your next journey.

Winterbreeze- WOOOOOOOOOOOOHooooooooooooo, sounding really good.

Babymaryam-I think you need a   

Bluestar- I'm sorry you got a BFN sweetie, but so pleased you sound so strong and positive. I hope you have an exciting and successful adoption journey.

AFM- I have my scan booked for the 9th of Nov and my GP wants to see me on the 5th and the clinic said if all is good they do another scan 2 weeks after that. Wow what amazing care. Is it the norm to have 2 scans before being signed back over to Gp, i thought there was only 1?

 to everyone still waiting, I hope you are not goin to insane and wish you all BFP's in your future.


----------



## maggymay

Bluestar   you are very strong, good luck on your journey


----------



## oakers99

Hi everybody, sorry to gatecrash, if im posting in the wrong place please move me ). Im currently on 2ww going mad. Had 2 blasts transferred on 17.10.10 (day 5) OTD is tomorrow. Loads of twinges in first week, sore boobs since started stimming - tho seem a bit more normal this week, and have had hardly any twinges this week either. Have had no spotting whatsoever, but just been loo, and noticed pink/brown on loo rool when wiped (sorry for tmi). Am panicking now, as AF would have been due yesterday/today. Ive been frantically scanning through all posts and cant put my mind at rest (. I have a hpt at home and am wondering if i should test tonight, at least i'll know before the dreaded phone call tomorrow (. I've never posted before, but have been reading the boards for last couple of weeks or so - you are all so strong!!! Any thoughts would be appreciated )


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Oakers - DO NOT TEST TONIGHT!!!    You can hold out for one more night........ and the hormone is stronger with the first wee of the day!!! All sounds promising for you and    you get a BFP! x


----------



## Kitten 80

NO DON'T DO IT hormoans are stronger first pee


----------



## oakers99

You really think it sounds promising?? I'll try my bestest and hold out until the morning, but, to be honest, im cacking myself now ) Hubby back at work tomorrow, so have to drive myself 45 miles there and back for official test - how rude!!  . Think i'll ask them to ring me after 5.30 with results tho, as if it is a negative i'll cry AND i'll still be at work ;( Oh god, PLEASE still be snuggled in there, 4th time lucky hopefully!! Has anyone else had the same just before OTD and got a BFP??


----------



## Kitten 80

I had brown on tissue 3 days before otd


----------



## oakers99

Just been loo again, its still there, but very light. AF usually starts like this but a good 2 days before. Im just praying like mad its all going to be ok. God, tonight is going to be fun - NOT! )))


----------



## Kitten 80

I had anxierty the night before otd   , I am worring myself now because I indulged in my little stimmulating friend in the draw    well my s&x drive is worse then ever


----------



## oakers99

Funny you should say that as so has mine!! It's been sky high since ET, very weird considering I look/ feel fat and bloated! Hubby think its great tho hehe )


----------



## Kitten 80

Have you indulged then


----------



## IzziLu

Hi girls, hope you don't mind if I join you, I'm just about 1 week into the 2WW and trying not to go nuts    EC was Sunday 17th, we had ICSI and of our 6 eggs, 3 were mature and 2 fertilised. ET was Wednesday 20th, and both fertilised eggs made it, so 2 grade 1 embies on board. OTD is 2nd November (ironically my dear departed Dad's birthday!) 

This is our 3rd tx but only our first time of making it to PUPO so this is all new for me. No symptoms to speak of yet apart from the odd twinge low on my right side so veering from being ultra positive to feeling like it's all hopeless.... I'm sure you'll all have gone through those feelings   

    at the s*x drive chat girls - we were told categorically no indulgence until after OTD by our clinic which is    'cos I'm feeling pretty randy too!       

Anyway, congrats to all the recent BFPs,      for the recent BFNs and wishing all the luck in the world for those with a test approaching        

Love to all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## baby maryam

I am not the only one here with the s&x drive going up the roof... LOL... 

We are ususally adviced at the clinic to not have any on the 2ww, and if we make it to BFP, to hold it off until 12 weeks pg if possible. It seems orgasms can cause the womb to drop the embryo...   

So... As far as my situation is concerned, it is weird, I still feel pg. Tomorrow is another HcG test and we shall see how that goes... if it is ruled out as chemical, then we wait for the AF and the Dr said he would like me to go onto the next cycle right away. And if this one IS a pg, then I guess they will try all for me to keep it. In the end, all is in God's hands.


----------



## julesrules

Hello ladies,
My otd is thur 28th, but I stupidly did a test this afternoon with one of the 'test 6 days early' sticks and it was a bfn. Ive had brown ?? spotting?? since sun on and off but defo not my period yet - I am so dissapointed with the outcome   - if its a bfn why no period is it delayed because of the pessaries maybe??

sorry ive not checked everyones status today but I am wishing you all lots of luck and  
lots of love 
jules xxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi Julesrules sorry to hear your result but its not Thursday yet. I cant say anything about early testing as I am a culprit. Just wait for your test on thursday. Im not sure about the spotting but lots of ladies describe having spotting near otd xxx


----------



## beccibo

thank you for the good wishes, it's all sinking in at the moment.

Thinking of all you with the BFN - hope you all stay strong.

Oakers, i had some brown discharge a few days before OTD and lots of af pains. I know its hard but keep strong x


----------



## Camilla

Oakers, I have a bloodtest on Friday 15th, but I'm not going to wait for the phonecall either, I'm doing my own test straight away afterwards. It's just too awful to be given bad news on the phone. Also, if it's negative, I need time to psyche myself up, I'm spending friday afternoon with an 8 and a half months pregnant woman (I know, I'm potentially a sucker for punishment.....)


Our hospital told us "pas de rapport sexuelle" as well, although I've never been told that at any of the other 3 clinics I've been at. I'm relieved to have an excuse, frankly, and I think DH is as well, since I look and feel like a medium sized elephant


----------



## Winterbreeze

Camilla thats exactly how I feel. I have to know which is why I have to test so early and every day its my way of preparing myself. Last cycle I already knew because I had been testing and I dealt with the phone so much better than I would if I had not of known. Everyone is different and its whatever suits you and dh. My dh is worse than me which does not help. I came back from work yesterday and he had been out for another two first response tests.

Good luck for friday xxx


----------



## Sunny Bee

hi all trying to be good and not get to fixed on symptoms but have hit 2ww crisis lmao ... totally nightmare this i havent done an ivf for neart=y 3 years as we thought we had had enough losses but here we are with 3 blasts on boards transfered 23rd oct so otd 4th nov. I have forgottnen how much knicker checking goes on (tee hee)..

.  to those who are going though the mill just before/ after testing 

 and    as well as some     ( leave the peesticks till test date ) to everyone else  GOOD LUCK

Izzi BTW i test on my dads birthday too hugs to ya hoping its a good omen 

on the sex yes yes yes the progesterone gives us all a randier streak. its not the sex thats causes issues with implantation and embies its the orgasms  so if you can indulge yourself enough but not to the limit go ahead tee hee if not do a Lily allen an just give head  ..............on that note catch ya all later Sunny  xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Ahh - but - in my first cycle I had spontaneous big 'o' that woke me from my sleep and I was pregnant - that has never happened to me unless I have been pregnant. Frightened the life out of me because I thought it was a no no and I was powerless to stop it. Afterwards my whole pelvis was tight and painfully aching and I was so scared.

It is surprisingly common and I have been told by a midwife that it is normal and is due to the hormones, blood flow and growth of the uterus. There is a poll that shows how common it is.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0


----------



## lmcl

Hi,
did my scheduled pee stick test for hcg 15 days after et of 2 grade 3 embryos and it was positive but only pink compared to the red control line. Does this mean it is not viable? Less hcg? We have had 2 early m/c before and they had paler lines than today but it was a different test. 
Feel like af coming, is worse in the evening. Have to work but vegging out after 6 each evening to try and take it easy. Is difficult as tuned to every twinge. Why can't this be easier!? 
Good luck to all those about to take the test. I found it best to wait till the date and just 'pretend' was pregnant properly for the max time. Now worrying even more!!

Les. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats a load of poo lol i had orgasm and i still had both my embryos with me when i went for scan even says in pg book that the doc gave me that an orgasm will increase blood flow to embryo so its a good thing so lets all get kinky lol


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

No a line is a line - whatever the depth of colour. It depends on the concentration in the urine which is variable.

I did the pee stick the clinic gave me on Friday and also a clear blue digital.
The pink line on the peestick was reasonably weak compared to the control line, and the clear blue digital said 1-2 weeks.

Today, I have repeated the clear blue digital and it now says 2-3 weeks, so hormones have risen!

Congrats LMCL - you are preggers


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hey all. 
I'm totally confused about when to test. I was told by clinic to wait two weeks after blast transfer but have read elsewhere it's supposed to be two weeks after egg collection. Had my ec on fri 15th and a 5 day blast on wed 20th so should I test on 29 oct (eek that's this Friday!) or wed 3rd?
Hopefully hazel wow that must have been some dream!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My clinic always tell you to test 2 weeks after what would have been a day 3 transfer.
So for instance in my first cycle and my FET the embies were put back on day 3 and I tested 2 weeks later.
This cycle day 3 was Friday the 8th (EC day is day 0), but I had the embies put back on day 5 as blasts. I still was asked to test on Friday the 22nd.


----------



## Camilla

Newbie, I had my EC on Friday 15th Oct too, and transfer Monday 18th, and told to test on Friday 29th. I would think it's the EC date that matters?


----------



## Camilla

Mind you, now I remember, they told me not to do a HPT on that day, because a HPT might not pick up the Hcg that early on, whilst a blood test would. I'm doing it anyway though, but after the blood test. Maybe your clinic is right that you should wait until the 3rd.... Sorry, not really much help, am I.....


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hazel and Camilla thanks for ur responses. I called in to see the acupuntirist last night (not for treatment just to say hi) and she thought I should be testing on day 11 after 5day transfer. She also told me off for wearing high heels! 
2 weeks after day 3 would mean I'm testing on Monday 1st. If I can I will hold off til wed as that's when dh flies home, although I suspect I'll have a fair idea before then anyway as last time I got my period the day before otd. Fingers crossed for all of us.  
Newbie xx


----------



## yaya

Morning ladies. Hope everyone is well.

41yroldnewbie, I also had egg collection on Oct 15, with a 2 day transfer on Oct 17, and was told to do a test two weeks after my transfer (16 days after EC), which is Sunday Oct 31. I think this agrees with what you acupuncturist said. But I guess each clinic does things differently. Must be incredibly hard for you going through the 2ww while your DH is away. 

I'm having a bit of a down day today. It's still 4 days until OTD but am just not not feeling optimistic about this cycle.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

41yearoldnebie - I was told to test 14 days after ET! Stick to what your clinic have told you..... x


----------



## Mouette

Hi ladies! mind if I spend the last of my 2ww in your company? Got 2 embies transferred on day 4 and I've been told to do the test on Monday 1 Nov - I see some of you are testing on that day too so let's hope this day brings us luck!

Yaya, I know the feeling! one day I'm convinced it has workd, the next I'm convinced it hasn't. Stay strong.
Funny the different policies though - I also had my transfer on 15 Oct too but was told to test on 1 Nov.

41yonewbie: eek, I didn't know high heels were a no-no! I haven't been wearing any for comfort reasons but had no idea we were not supposed to anyway. Strange, I wonder what difference it makes?

Hello to all, good luck to all of us


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mouette Good luck for Monday!!!!!!!!  you get your BFP x


----------



## Mouette

Thanks ShelleyLouise. I'm really sorry it didn't work for you, I've been there twice and it's just so horrible...but I pray you'll  get there


----------



## Sparklepink

Hi mouette
I test on the same day as you hun,how have you been feeling,this is my first time with treatment so I'm not sure how I should be feeling at all xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Mouette awww  its 3rd time lucky for you!!

Sparklepink -  you too get a BFP!! Its tough for first cycle isnt it, not knowing what to expect!! x x


----------



## Sparklepink

Hi shelleylouise73
I'm not at work again this week so I don't have that stress,I'm trying my hardest too think positive now,only 6 days too go now 
I'm finding it hard too keep up with everyone on here lol,sorry if I've missed any hellos out xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its tough to keep up isnt it lol so many updates from these wonderfully brave women!! My first tx has made me more determind for 2nd cycle!! And i use my first tx as a tester for all meds so my body knows what to do with them second time round x x


----------



## Mouette

Sparklepink, ooh, hope we both get lucky then! To answer your questions I've had tons of symptoms (ovarian twinges, sore boobs, headache, AF pain) which depending on the mood I see as good signs or harbingers of bad news! When I stop to think rationally, which is hard during 2ww as we all know, I know that most of these symptoms don't mean anything - we've had loads of drugs injected in our body, there's the pessaries messing up with us too... so anything goes and deep inside I know we can't draw conclusions. I still can't help fretting over them, mind!

When I get too obsessed I have a look at this part of the forum
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=38.0
which is full of polls showing that many ladies had AF-like symptoms (or no symptoms at all!) yet still got their BFP.

ShelleyLouise: you're right to be positive about it  you're still young (you're probably sick of hearing that, but it's true!) and it looks like you responded well to the treatment. Few ladies are lucky enough to succeed on their first try and indeed, next time they'll be able to tweak the treatment and adapt it to your body's needs


----------



## yvonne80

Hi test date is Fri 30th we are having ICSI


----------



## bry

Hi Ladies,

I test in the morning, I had a bit of spotting this morning which panicked me a bit as I'm not sure you can have an implantation bleed to close to testing, oh well fingers crossed.

I have everything crossed for good results for you all.
Bry.


----------



## Mel99

Hi all - AF arrived this morning - 7 days after ET, this happened my 1st cycle too. Feeling like I want to hide under my duvet and cry. Will still test on the 3rd but looks like all over for me again. 

Good luck to everyone else - fingers crossed for you all


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hi all

Yaya, I sympathise, I have up and down days, not helped with dh being away! I know its hard hang in there.   

Mouette hi and best of luck for the 1st. 3rd time lucky eh?    No idea why on the high heels - have been wearing flats to and from work but then I normally do anyway!

ShelleyLouise - so sorry for your BFN,   good to see you are keeping your chin up, wishing you all the best for the second time round. 

Sparklepink - first time round is sooo hard as you never know what to expect, welcome aboard the rollercoaster honey!   

mel99 - sorry you are bleeding 7 days in, test on 3rd anyway, you never know. Reading other posts some ladies bleed and still get BFP.   

Good luck to anyone testing that Ive missed off.  

Re which day to test, last time AF arrived 16 days after egg collection and OTD was next day. Two weeks after day 3 sounds sensible which for me would make it Mon 1st (same day as Mouette and Sparklepink) and means Im in for a scary weekend!!  If no AF by Monday (please god    ) then will wait til Wed so I can do when DH home.

Getting v nervous!! This is my third and last time - please please please let it work


----------



## suki21

Hi guys,  not sure of test date yet, think around 22nd Nov, IVF & mabye 50/50 with ICSI

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## always-hoping

Hi all

So hard to be patient and wait the 2ws without reading into every little sign.  I tell myself I won't next time but then I can not resist.  I hope I will be 3rd time lucky with this cycle.  13 days to go.  Omg how will I get through it without loosing my sanity. 

Mouette good luck for the 1st.  Btw any idea why high heels is a no no?  Now I have one extra thing to get worried about.  I am wearing boots with hills.  nooooooo

So sorry for all the BFNs I know how bad it can feel.  Every time I see a drop of blood telling me my AF will start soon my heard just sinks to the bottom of my stomach.  Then I pick myself up and convince myself there is still hope, it could be implantation then AF really comes and I feel really down again.  How cruel is that fact that the AF and pregnancy symptoms are all the same.  Plus the progesterone suppos don't help, giving all sort of side effects.

Good luck to anyone waiting to test soon.


----------



## yvonne80

1st attempt at IVF using ICSI

Hi Ladies

Really nervous as my other half had the ET on 16th which makes it day 12 today and we did a HPT this morning which came back negative. We've had a 3 day ET should we be concerned by this HPT? Our official test day is Friday 29th (2 days time). 
My other half hasn't bled but has had cramps, is going to the toilet frequently and sore (.)(.) she has also had a light coloured discharge.
The last couple of days the symptoms have subsided but she still has a dull ache in the lower part of her stomach. She is taking 400mg Cyclogest twice a day.

Can the BFN change to BFP in the next 2 days


----------



## Shelleylouise73

OF COURSE IT CAN........    you both get a BFP!!!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Yvonne - I really hope so, I had ET on Oct 14th 3dt, I have tested for the last 4 days and got a negative. Today I am 14dp3dt. Friday is my official OTD. I also havent had any bleeding but had slight cramps between days 7 and 10, no discharge either. x


----------



## yvonne80

Thanks Shelley. 

Dizzy let's keep our fingers crossed that we both have a positive result on Friday   keep me informed.

Are you doing a HPT on Friday or blood test? Our clinic advised us to do a HPT and then call them with the results.


----------



## bry

Hi  Yvonne, 

I'm due to test in the morning, I had a browny pink discharge this morning and had cramps too. But touch wood nothing since.
I had EC on the 14th and ET on the 17th so 3dt too.
I do think it's a bit hard to deal with that the Cyclogest gives you the same symptoms as early pregnancy, sore boobs etc.
Fingers crossed for you and Dizzy wizzy for Friday.

Bry.


----------



## yvonne80

Hi Bry

Is not having the brown pinky discharge a bad sign? Seems that lots of people are mentioning this but we've had nothing?


----------



## bry

Hi, I didn't have any bleeding atall with my last treatment which resulted in my daughter, everybody is different. I know it's hard to not to let your brain run away with you at this point, you really have to just wait and see.

Good luck, I'll post in the morning and let you know how I get on.

Bry.


----------



## Mouette

Well, my OTD is in 5 days but I've had some light bloody discharge today 
I'm devastated, left work and now at home waiting for hubby to come. I know it's not necessarily over, I know, I keep repeating myself that but.. it'd be easier if I was NOT bleeding, if you see what I mean.


----------



## yvonne80

Moulette lots of people seem to have discharge and get positive results.

Bry/Dizzy

I've done something stupid. Just done another test and it was NEGATIVE! 
What's worse we bought a an early result test that stated it can detect hcg levels as low as 12.5 mIU!

Our official test day is in under 2 days I think its over, if the hcg level is this low now it's not gonna rise enough in a few days   

Only positive is no bleeding. Anyone have a similar story? If we get a positive on Friday and no period what should we do? Blood test maybe?

Any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Some people do not bleed before OTD.

I haven't on any of my treatments, but have been pregnant twice and the FET you are on so much oestrogen and progesterone that you do not bleed for 5 days after stopping meds.

If you have a negative on OTD, then you can keep going with meds for a couple more days and test again, then the clinic would advise stopping meds and you will bleed then after a couple of days. they might suggest a blood test to confirm before stopping meds.

It could still rise. Always use concentrated urine to test - either first of the day or after limiting fluids for several hours.

The embie has to secrete enough hormone and it has to fill your blood and then to appear in the urine in sufficient concentration to be picked up on a stick.

I have seen people on here test negative pre test date and then get a positive the following day.

The embie is microscopic - it is a tall order to expect it to have filled up all of your blood with hormone so early - give the poor lamb a chance! OTD is for a reason        

Even on those low tests it says accurate to so much percent x days before period due and if you do not get a positive to retest in a few days.


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi hopefulhazel I wonder if you could answer me a question. my otd is friday and as you know and I have been testing since sunday.... I had to. Well its been positives all week getting stronger everyday, also just done a digital and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks. My worry is that (.)(.) have been quite tender and today they are not. Have you had this?? do you think this is a sign that things are going wrong?? any ideas any of you BFP??


Yvonne you still have two days for the HCG to build every woman is different. Fingers crossed for fri xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

It sounds very promising.
I had very sore boobs (even clothes sore) after the trigger shot in both fresh cycles which wore off by 10 days afterwards.

Then nothing much. Only the last couple of days has there been a bit of sensitivity - like tickly sensation if brushed against. Nothing like after the trigger. I remember when I was pregnant before I never really got soreness as such, just sensitivity mildly. I get more pain pre-menstrually than in pregnancy.

I would not worry and enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## Winterbreeze

Thankyou hopefulhazel I can see this is going to be one long long pregnancy filled with worry and fear. Can the pessaries cause tender breasts and do you know how long you carry on with them once your positive has been confirmed??

Take care xx


----------



## Sunny Bee

winter yes they can huni . i had to take pessaries for 12wks after BFP but i had DE so cannot remember about OE cycle sorry. deffo think its less though.  CONGRATULATIONS ON BFP   

cant wait to here about hcg ammmount and then 1st scan at 7wks to se how man in there 

love and hugs to everyone testing soon ...xxxx

Mouette i bled 4 days before oTD and got a BFP so hang in there as hazel says give embe a chance. and i say it aint ovre until the AF lady sings  its tough but we are hear for you to talk to xxx

love sunny  xxxx


----------



## yvonne80

Thanks Hazel and winter really helps to speak to others good luck with your pregnancies


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My clinic make you use the pessaries until 12 weeks and then in that week you gradually wean off until you are on none by 13 weeks.

Some clinics stop earlier, so be guided by them.

I am on 3 times a day due to my lining which gets to 16mm. So in my first cycle I had to use over 220 of the nasty things!
Hopefully I will have to do that again - not that I enjoy it at all - but you know what I mean!


----------



## baby maryam

Hi girls,
just came back from the clinic, my HcG has gone further down, so it is rulled out as chemical pg. 

 

I need some time off of FF so I wish everyone here on this thread good luck and plenty of BFP's... 

Bye, baby M.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

BabyMaryam - so sorry hun - take time to heal and then come up with plan B


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi sunny bee thanks for your info and wishes. I think i will be a wreck until I have had a scan lol and then the rest. Ill ask the clinic fri about the pessaries. I see you have three blastocysts on board thats fantastic how you feeling

Hazel im not sure about my lining thickness but will deof check fri how long I should continue only have one weeks supply left.

Yvonne thanks for your wishes xx

Baby maryam take care xx


----------



## Mouette

Winterbreeze congratulations are in order! well done 

Sunny Bee, yvonne, thanks for your words. I'll try to keep hoping until 1/11 - though I might test during the week end!

Maryam, this is so cruel, and I'm very sorry  I hope it will work out in the future. Life owes us a break! Take care honey.

hope you ladies are doing ok.

AFM - it's barely bleeding but it seems continuous - pee seems to be v. lightly tinted rather than having bits and clots (sorry for the tmi, hope you're not eating whilst reading!). I don't know how I should take that    But DH has been lovely, making me dinner and all. We think we'll give it another go if it's definitely a BFN, but before that we'll go on a week-end somewhere and think about ourselves for once.


----------



## oakers99

Hello everyone I'm sorry I haven't been about today or read anyone's posts but it's been a mad mad day. I got a BFP!!!!! I can't believe it!! I was so sure it hadn't worked as started spotting yesterday and still am now with sharp twinges on both sides and that horrible crampy feeling just before AF comes. All the worry and panicking prob contributed to that, but just wanted to reassure everyone that even if you do spot it's not the end, still test and keep positive  Big big hugs to everyone who has a BFN, I know what it's like, been there 3 times and it's just awful. Your time WILL come ) xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Congrats oakers, third time lucky eh?  
good luck to those testing tomorrow xx


----------



## oakers99

Thank you 41yroldnewbie, 4th and final time lucky!! I couldn't go through it again, and my bank account defo won't stand another hit, so it was our last hope . Praying that everyone testing gets their BFP xx


----------



## yvonne80

Congrats Oakers


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Oakers apologies I misread your signature! Congrats on your fourth try, being on our third I empathise with the cost but worth every penny to get a bfp! Well done. Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Oakers


----------



## BlueStar

Congratulations Oakers    really pleased for you x


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Ldies,
Have just had my iui treatment and test day due on Monday the 8th November.This is my 5th IUI in total, first and third a success but miscarried on third. Fourth didnt work so hoping for a BFN this time!!! especially as have now run out of money!!

Fingers and toes all crossed
Lillybee


----------



## julesrules

Good morning lovely ff's,
we got a bfn today our otd so truely crushed! I will bow out graciously for now but will be back for cycle 2,
I want to thank you all for your support and help and I wish you all babydust and hope there's plenty more bfp's
good luck testing today hornauth, cycle buddie,
wishing you all the luck in the world 41yroldnewbie
and to anyone I've missed stay positive
love jules xxx


----------



## oakers99

Jukes, I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you . Stay strong, have a rest and come back fighting for the next go, you'll get your BFP. Good luck and take care xxx


----------



## rungirl

Lillybee - Good luck with this cycle - i'm keeping everything crossed for you     


Oakers - Congrats on your BFP !!!!!! xxx


Jules - I'm so sorry hunny sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## bry

Morning all,

Well after a stressful day yesterday, having spotting and cramps in the morning, this morning brings a BFP! So there is hope for you ladies who have had spotting and cramps, you can still get a BFP.

So sorry to read about the bfn's, I know what that's like from nhs cycle. Good luck to those who still have to test.

Bry.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Oh jules I'm so sorry, I was thinking of you and hornauth last night. It's horrible to get a bfn. Take some time out for yourself to reflect and heal before deciding on the next step. Thanks for your wishes and support, all the best for the future xx


----------



## hornauth

hi all

well af arrived this morning, cant even bear to go to the hospital so called them, i've to go next friday for bloods just to confirm...devasted, i'll never carry my own child which is very hard to get my head round..may take some time....hoping you all get your dream bfp's, you all deserve it       

take care
deb x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hornauth honey so sorry to hear your news - sending you lots of hugs   
Thats hard isnt it - Im getting really nervous now as I know this is my last shot and I agree getting your head round that is very difficult, especially when you've tried so hard for something you want so much. 
Take your time and when you are feeling a bit better, try to plan some nice things for yourself to look forward to.
Take care xxxxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Bry sorry only just read your post - congrats on your BFP   

Camilla how are you today? Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Mouette

Hornauth I'm so sorry, you've been through so much already, that is just cruel and unfair  I know no word will soften the pain but I hope you and DH can get away for a week-end and be there for each other. I wish you the best for the future.

Jules, sorry about your bfn; not many people succeed on 1st attempt to I hope the next cycle will be the one.

Bry and Oakers, congratulations

LillyBee, good luck!

AFM - still bleeding lightly. A bit more than yesterday, so I think that's it for me. It was the same last time - light bleeding getting heavier then AF showing her ugly face.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Mouette, am I right in saying your OTD would have been this Sat? If so it might be worth trying a HPT on that day just to be sure rather than wait til Monday. There are stories of ladies bleeding who then go on to get a BFP.

Feeling v nervous about the next few days - I must have had EC the same day as you, Fri 15th, and although my OTD is next Wed I think if AF is going to arrive then I will know by Monday.


----------



## Mouette

Well, according to clinic policy it's blood test on Saturday or HPT on Monday. So I wonder if Saturday would be too early to pick up anything, if by miracle there was something to pick up? I'll probably give it a go anyway - if I'm not heavily bleeding by then   

Weird that your OTD is so late compared to mine as indeed, I also had EC on Friday 15th. Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Moutte that makes sense your HPT would be Monday, my clinic said to wait til 14 days after ET to do a hpt (they dont offer blood tests before)
If I can Im holding off testing til Wed anyway as thats when dp gets home.   

It does seem weird that hospitals and clinics give different advice - you'd have thought they'd be consistent about these things!


----------



## Camilla

Maryam, so sorry to hear your news, a chemical pregnancy is really cruel, it's like you get a taste of what might have been before it's taken away. Sending you lots of     


Jules, sending you a big   , it's so hard.


Hornauth, really sorry to hear it didn't work, sending you a big   too.


Mouette, don't give up yet, it's not over till the fat lady sings! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.   


Lillybee, welcome to the thread and best of luck!


Oakers and Bry, many contratulations to both of you, hope you have wonderful pregnancies


----------



## Camilla

Mouette and Newbie, wish you were both testing tomorrow with me! I had EC on 15th too. I will be peeing on a stick in the morning after the bloodtest at 9am , that's for sure. Don't want bad news delivered by phone, and in French as well!   


Had a very strange night, woke up at 3am by a "big O" after a very inappropriate dream, followed by an hour of intense, dull, achy cramping that left me shouting with pain. Today fell like I've gone a few rounds with Tyson, but otherwise normal.  Don't know if it's good or bad, but at least it's different!


Did have this once before during a negative cycle, but a couple of days after transfer. So not sure what to read into it.  


Newbie, have you walked into anything lately?    I'm so bored and restless today, just pacing up and down. Was supposed to meet a friend for lunch, but she had to cancel. Will spend the day knitting and watching daytime TV - hurray!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Camilla, 
No havent walked into anything since Tuesday - dont know what was more embarrasing - doing that or having to sit with a bottle of beer on my nose at work to try and stop the swelling! (it was the only suitable thing I could find in the fridge!)  
Hopefully Hazel wrote about having a big O when she was preggers! I've cut and pasted her comment below

"Ahh - but - in my first cycle I had spontaneous big 'o' that woke me from my sleep and I was pregnant - that has never happened to me unless I have been pregnant. Frightened the life out of me because I thought it was a no no and I was powerless to stop it. Afterwards my whole pelvis was tight and painfully aching and I was so scared.

It is surprisingly common and I have been told by a midwife that it is normal and is due to the hormones, blood flow and growth of the uterus. There is a poll that shows how common it is.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0" Best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Camilla

Thanks Newbie! Encouraging to read about Hazel's experience! 


Your poor nose! Might take your mind off what's going on further down though...   I might try that...


So bored, can't even watch telly because I cant' find the remote. Looked under the sofa but only found a piece of dried fruit and some money...


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies, An emotional day for us, we had a negative result this morning. We now need to decide whether we can financially and emotionally manage another cycle of treatment. Good luck to you all for BFPs x


----------



## MrsMock

Dizzy - so sorry for your news.    Take time to take stock and I wish you and your DH all the best for the future xxxx


----------



## yvonne80

Dizzy sorry to hear about your BFN you must be so fed up, it's so frustrating especially when you want something so much.
It's so expensive too! Will you give it another go?        

Mrs Mock my wife has got endometriosis and has had two laporoscapies to remove adhesions and cysts. When we had the last ultrasound they found another cyst which was 5.5cm  
Luckily they said it wouldn't affect the icsi but i'm just wondering if we get a BFN tomorrow (OTD) could it be due to the endo?

We've done 3 HPT's already and all have been BFN     

Doesn't give me much hope for tomorrow. The people who have tested early and had negative's have generally had negatives on the OTD. 

Bry had been getting positives on the early tests and got a BFP today which is great news                

Me and the wife are feeling so down right now i went out last night for ANOTHER HPT for tomorrow and couldn't help noticing all the baby stuff in Boots  
So worried about my wife's state of mind too, I know it's our 1st try but its still hard.

Good luck to all of tomorrow's testers will post our results in the morning, got EVERYTHING crossed


----------



## Macgyver

Hello
Is it ok to join you? I had my ET this morning so now on the dreaded 2WW   

1 x 8 cell grade 1 and 1 x 8 cell grade 1-2 on board,    they are snuggling into mummy's tummy and will stick in for the full 9 months.

Dizzy, So Sorry to hear about your BFN sending you loads of    for both you and your DH

yvonne80 - I do hope that it changes to a BFP tomorrow     

I hope everyone is hanging in there and staying as    as they can.  I look forward to getting to know you all   

Take care

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## MrsMock

yvonne80 - I darn't test early you are very brave! Wishing you all the luck for tomrrows OTD.  The endo can be a contributing factor, although anything is possible, I have a freind who has severe endo, has had 14 lapsaroscopys and is now pg with her 2nd child, she has suffered with MC's, but anything is possibe, so please don't give up hope. 

 Mac nice to see you here PUPO


----------



## Mouette

Camilla: good luck for tomorrow, hope big O's a good sign! I've had, shall we say, interesting dreams too (not as pronounced as yours tho!) but I put it down to frustration 

Dizzy, so sorry for you  get some rest and give your body and mind some time to recover. Book a follow-up consultation when you're ready and see what your consultant says - with one frostie and 2 embryos back in it looks like you responded well to the treatment, so if you can afford another go it might well be worth it, they say women need on average 3 ivf cycles before they succeed.

Yvonne I'm really sorry for you guys. I know little about endometriosis, but one of my cousin suffers from it and still conceived a beautiful boy naturally. I know it's no consolation to hear other people's happy stories when you feel like you'll never get yours (I know the feeling!), but it shows it's possible. Best of luck.

MacGuyver, welcome and best of luck for your cycle!

AFM gah, had to tell my mum it was probably over and now* I* have to comfort *her* ! she blames herself and the hormonal treatment she had when she was expecting me, she thinks it messed me up... poor her, I know it's hard for her because we live in different countries and we can't just sit on the sofa and have a good cry together.


----------



## yvonne80

Thanks Macgyver, MrsMock and Moulette just counting down till the morning x


----------



## yaya

Jules, Hornauth, and Dizzy, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.   

Ladies, I'm struggling today. I have the urge to test. I know it's pointless as OTD isn't until Sunday, but I just can't get it out of my head and I'm feeling very AF-like.


----------



## Cazne

hello everyone, I'm joining you if I may as we had ET yesterday.  2 embryos (one 3 cell and one 4 cell) transferred on day 2 post EC.  Good luck to eveyone.

Duzzy, I am so sorry about your BFN, it is just horrible. 

Cazne xxx


----------



## vickster79

Yaya don't do it, WAIT!!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Yaya you have my sympathies as I have been feeling a bit AF like - cant tell if its PMS related anxiety or OTD related anxiety.    Also currently seem to be getting twinges on my right ovary and twingey headaches - weird!   
  Try and hang in there though as hpts cant be relied on early, far better to wait until OTD and know for sure.
Sending you lots of


----------



## Sunny Bee

welcome newbie pupo's MAcgyver & Cazne PUPO ~congratulatons 

YaYa~ here comes the HTP Police    NO YA YA NO!!!!

Jules  Hornath  , dizzy  , i am so so sorry to read your news . it so tough epecially with AF 's arrival     hugs ladies nothing i can say wil help but i do truely know how you feel.

newbie ~i too am AF cramped with ovaries pained  going out of my head. every other cycle i have been totally fat and bloated by the end of the 1st week... this time i am just windy  and a little rounded  cant understand it tough finding doing up my skinny jeans is tough, just with pain or presure more than too fat , so i have worn leggings  last few days...
the headache thing is really bad today . hoping its not a stress thing and its a preg thing 

Camilla ~  lol huni ... good luck for a great big positive tomorrow

and Yvonne and partner~    that this blooming HTP brings the lines out for ya ..ot the pregnant deending on if it is a really expensive one  

mouette ~ huni are you still leaking bloods remember many do bleed in early preg so hang in ther .i know its so tough but are you htp sat or monday or bloods sat/mon thnking of ya babe xxxxxxx

okay i know i have missed loasds of you off so many many    and    wherever you are in tx.

i have slpt the past 2 hrs since i got home  now is that a good sign or the fact that i am taking orally the progesterone and they make you tired ? toal head **** all these symptoms cos they could mean one or the other .arggggggggggggggg. i weekto go for me test a weeek today,but been cramping bad since yesterday so as many of you said willi get to test date  

    gotta say this time i am so trying tnot to focus on symptoms but its so so hard

love to ya ll sunny  xxxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi girls

My otd is tomo tooo there seems to be quite a few of us. I did a cbd last night and it said pregnant 1-2 also did another frer this morning and again it was darker than the day before.

Im so nervous and still worrying about my (.)(.) not being as sore as they were and wondering if this is a bad sign the postive I have is that the tests 
have continued to get darker since I started testing on Sunday.

Well good luck to everyone and lets hope its good news all round xx


----------



## bry

Hi all,

Yvonne and partner, I know it's hard to hear but I don't know anyone who has had a BFP from their 1st cycle. I think really it's a trial run to see how your body reacts to the drugs and everything. Are you NHS funded or self funded?

To everyone still waiting to test I wish you all the luck in the world. 

To those who got BFN's my thoughts are with you, I know from my 1st cycle how hard it is. Take some time to heal emotionally, wallow for a while, but not too long or it'll be too hard to think about trying again.

Bry.


----------



## yaya

Thanks for setting the    on me, ladies. I've stepped away from the tests -- for now at least. AF feeling has subsided so the urge has passed a little bit.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

You can put the    on me now as bought 2 tests on way home tonight! They are def staying in their wrapping though! Yaya let's be strong together.  
Crazy isn't it that with private you spend thousands on treatment and yet you still have to buy your own test!!  
thinking of all of you testing tomorrow


----------



## yvonne80

Thanks Bry my partner has got the treatment on the NHS because she has endometriosis. She's had 2 op's to remove the adheshions and cysts. This is the only positive really at least we've not had to pay like so many other people we are fortunate.

Lots of people say to me and vicky, "Why don't you just have the baby then Yvonne instead of Vicky". What people don't understand is that Vicky wants to carry herself. I would like to carry also but i'm currently in my probation as a Police Officer and will be for another 12 months this is why Vicky has had icsi. Up to now I've no history of fertility issues but we still are desperate for Vicky to get pregnant especially with her having previous issues x

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow and yaya well done for staying away from the HPT me and Vic made the mistake of testing early!
We are testing tomorrow officially i've crossed that many thing's i'm going dizzy lol x


----------



## yaya

Thanks Newbie. I just feel like AF is on her way -- have the usual cramping and bloating and just feel a bit deflated.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. Will be keeping everything crossed for you all.

xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Yaya that's exactly how I feel, bloated (although I am eating like a piglet!) and a bit deflated. Dp told me to stay positive but it's almost like I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst. Thing is there is nothing we can do now except leave it to fate. Having said that we are PUPO so we should hang on to that.


----------



## LillyBee

Greetings from NZ
Still have some cramps from my iui treatment - this is definitely the wrst I have ever felt after a basting. The nurse could not get it in so had to get the doctor and I did have a bit of bleeding, feel as though a steamroller has hit me!Anyway, keeping busy but then the 1st week post basting is always ok as is full of hope and you know that the twinges are not AF related. The real 'fun' starts next week.. yuck. Anyway have decioded this time so buy a test kit and test on the day I am due. A word of warning to early testers. I tested early on the 3rd go and it was negative bit Basal Temp still high and I was actually pregnant .. I learnt my lesson the hard way. sometimes the egg implants late! - so dont do it!!!

Anyway - great to see so many BFP's- it can and it will happen!!! - lots of posiitive thoughts!
Love lillybeex


----------



## nylaboo

Hi lovely ladies can I join you?

I had FET on Tuesday, 2 blasts on board!!

I am already driving myself mad analysing every little twinge!! 

Would just like to wish all those ladies still waiting to test lots of luck.     

Sorry to all those with BFN's   .
Huge congrats to all those BFP's   .

Love, Nxx


----------



## yvonne80

Well ladies sad to say we had a BFN this morning    

Rang the clinic and they have said we will get a letter for a follow up appointment in around 6 weeks 

Asked if we had any frozen embryo's which we have 3 and said we should have 3 periods before trying again 

Fed up isn't the word!!!!

Congrats to any BFP's today x


----------



## Sunny Bee

yvonne and partner ( wish youd write your name huni )   I am so so sorry to hear your news . Words suck at this time so sending hugs        to you both. 

take time to get over this as it does emotionally take a toll on you both and relationship. and when your ready youtr little frosties will be ready and waiting. hugs   and much love xxxx


good luck to all testing soon and hugs everyone else xxx catch ya over the weekend xxxx sunny


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Yvonne and Vicky - sorry to hear your news   and best of luck for the next time 

Nylaboo - hi and welcome.  

Feeling sick today - think its nerves!


----------



## MrsMock

Yvonne so sorry to hear your news, take your time to evaluate your options and next steps, I hope  motherhood comes to you both very soon in the future with your frosties xxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

dear yvonne and your partner im so sorry to hear your news i have been there too. Take care and good luck for your next treatment.

AFM.................BFP levels 178 sooooooooooooooo happy.

Take care all xxxx


----------



## yaya

Yvonne, I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. I really feel for you. Take some time out for yourselves, then come back when you're ready to try again. You'll get there.

Congratulations Winterbreeze on your BFP -- fantastic news!

Newbie, ooh, sickness might be a good sign. My bloatedness has gone (I think it was just trapped wind), but I'm feeing quite glum today. Not sure if it's PMT or just tiredness from not sleeping too well these past few days.  

Welcome Nyla and Lillybee. Hope the 2ww goes well for you.

Hi and    to anyone I've missed. 

Is anyone testing tomorrow?

xx


----------



## rungirl

Yvonne - i'm so so sorry hun, this journey is really difficult sometimes, sending you big hugs     


Winterbreeze  - good news on your bfp!


Welcome newbies!!


41newbie - its really hard this wait and then wait and wait some more.  Nausea is good.  Yesterday i felt "off" everything and today i eaten cake for brekkie!  Lots of cramps today, just had to loosen my top button.


----------



## Mouette

Yvonne & Vicky - again you're in my thoughts guys, I know how gut wrenching it is 

Winterbreeze, congrats for your great news!

Well done yaya and newbie for resisting the HPT. I would have gone and buy one but I'm stuck at home with a hideous headache.

Sunny, I hear cramps are common so don't give up yet - and work those leggings!

AFM still bleeding a bit. Not much at all, and it's brown, but still a little bit more everyday it seems, so it's definitely AF struggling to come through (it was the same last time). Right now I just want to have a test and be done with it. Confirm the bloody bad news and move on. Move on to what I don't know - options start to wear thin after failure No.3 and I haven't stopped crying. Everything seems so hopeless. Sorry for the downer.
HPT is on Monday, but I don't think I can wait till then - I don't think I could cope with work if I had to start the day on bad news.

Love to you all.


----------



## Macgyver

Mouette - sweetie, try and stay positive hunni, I know its hard, Sending you       and loads of         

Winterbreeze -    on the good news 

Well done yaya & Newbie stay strong ladies

Yvonne & Vicky - Thinking of you both

Nylaboo - Welcome sweetie

Good luck to anyone else testing today         

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Winterbreeze-   
Mrs Mock - best of luck for tomorrow   

Yaya - tiredness is also good!! God I hate this wait - just rang the hospital and asked for their opinion on testing and they said I could test Monday as would be 12 days post 5 day transfer.  AAAAAAAARGHHHH!!   Can I hold out much longer!! In an ideal world want to wait til Wed when dp home, which is my official OTD - think I could be in for a very tense weekend     

Rungirl - cake for brekkie - I like it!  

Mouette - sorry you're feeling so down, sending you lots of     

Anyone else Ive missed off -    and to those who have just joined, welcome aboard the rollercoaster!


----------



## MrsMock

Winterbreeze    brilliant news so pleased for you!

41yroldnewbie - I know what you mean about testing early, I have resisited but a few days ago I had a total meltdown and thougth I couldn't hack it anymore and a whirlwind of emotions came flooding out.  I resisted the urge to test and am really glad I did and these last few days have oddly been easier to deal with.  What will be will be I guess.  Everyone is different I certainly couldn't hack the daily testing until OTD, the days would seem even longer to me!  I've given up symptom spotting too as it was doing my head in - although I am thirsty, bloated have a pain in my left side, hot flushes and generally a mood moo, but that doesn't count as symptom spotting right?!!   If you do test early I wish you luck   

Rungirl - cake for brekkie also love it

Mouette - hang in there sweetie,


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Mrs Mock, I agree - que sera sera!
Interesting that you're testing 11 days post 5 day transfer as thats what hospital said to me - they said clinic would only have said 14 to be on safe side.  I am really going to try to wait til next Wed - if I can get through this weekend with no AF I will def wait til Wed.   

Feeling more upbeat today - meeting a friend later and going to cinema. Also planned a busy day for Sunday and have arranged to work from a different office on Monday just in case Im not on good form as that way I can just hide!


----------



## Sparklepink

hey everyone 
first time ive been on here today   lol
well i just want too say im thinking of you all that have had bad news over the last few days , keep strong and carry on xx
for all of us that are still on the 2 week wait  arrggghhhh!!! FRUSTRATING,3 days left till my OTD!! 
a BIG congrats for the BFP's,well done and stay safe 
love sparkle x x


----------



## MrsMock

41yearoldnewbie - enjoy your distractions cinema is a great idea.  I didn't really discuss OTD with my clinic - in fact I forgot to ask them a lot of questions   but I read somewhere it takes 14 days for the trigger shot to get out of your system hence why early testing isn't advised.  I just assumed they told me 16 days to give me a few extra days to make sure.

  sparklepink hows your 2ww going? feeling any better?


----------



## Sparklepink

hiya mrsmock
ive not been too bad,migraine yesterday but im slightly stressed with work problems at the min,so that prob explains that,getting made redundant in jan   so i got called in too work today (signed off sick too!!) too have my exit interview,i did well i didnt cry haha considering how up/down ive been!!
how are things with you hun
love sparkle xxx


----------



## MrsMock

sparkle - so sorry to hear about your work, nightmare, just what you don't need at the moment.  Try to spend the weekend de stressing and being calm (easy to say I know, the reality is different but concentrate on that embie 

I'm good just bit nervous about tomorrows OTD but be nice to know either way!


----------



## Sparklepink

i have everything crossed for you hun   
hope you get a good nights sleep and we see that BFP on here 2morra
love sparkle xxx


----------



## ninamumbest

(waves to those i know from the pumpkin patch cycle buddies thread)

Hope I can join you here as my ET was today.  OTD will be 11/1. x


----------



## jo557

hello there, can i join you?
i am also in my 2ww after iui (after having many unsuccessful 2 week waits in the past with the good old fashion way!), really want to share the experience as it can be a lonely time (it is hard to explain how 2 weeks can stretch out so long to the other half!).
good luck and i hope as many as possible as positive results, and not looking forward to the preg test time... is so nerve racking....!!!


----------



## jo557

by the way my test day is nov 8th for iui if i could be added onto the list please!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Yvonne               

Winterbreeze     

Everyone else who needs a hug   

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs Mock


----------



## Camilla

Hi girls, 


Had both good news and bad news today; bad news was I started spotting in the morning and have been all day (although it doesn't seem to be getting heavier). Good news is I got a   ! My Hcg was 171 units, which I think is pretty good, but I feel it's all up in the air until Monday when I have another bloodtest. And waiting to see what happens with bleeding over the next few days. Obviously, with an ectopic and a m/c under my belt, I'm not ready for the champagne yet.... 


Still, very proud of myself and my 42 year old eggs for making it this far   !


Anyone here have bleeding early on and had a successful outcome?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

There are hundreds of people who have bled through pregnancy from the start who have a successful outcome.

Congrats on the BFP   

And good luck for a nicely doubled- tripled HCG on Monday


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this wonderful www - I wish I'd discovered it ages ago! It's amazing to be able to share this roller coaster ride with people who actually know what you're going through!!

So. I've just had my 2nd IUI. I'm current 8 DPO. I'm going to try and wait until 14 DPO to test . . . how long are most people waiting before they test btw? I hope I'm not being too ambitious planning to wait until 14 DPO (last month wasn't a challenge to wait as AF came super early - 11DPO - anyone else experienced this on stimulated IUI with HCG shot?)

Also, what is DIUI please? I see this on the list but can't find it in the glossary.

Sooooooooooo happy to be here (never thought I'd say that about being in a fertility forum - wow - but it's been a lonely old ride up until now!) Thanks for having me


----------



## Notty

Hi , I hope it's Ok to join this thread. I had my ET yesterday so OTD 10th Nov.

Good luck for testing tomorrow Mrs Mock.

Camilla-just to answer your question, I bled for 5 days in my first 2ww and all was fine, my DD is now 15 months old. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you, good luck.

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## Camilla

Yvonne, so sorry to hear your news today     .  I remember when my first IVF was negative (I was 31 too), and I felt like there was no hope and nobody could console me, I though I was getting too old (which makes me laugh now at 42). Then I got lucky on my second attempt. I    that you will get the result you want next time too. 


Newbie, hang in there! Feeling sick is a great sign. Good thing you're keeping busy, it really helps.   
Yaya, don't give up. Not sleeping well can be a pregnancy sign too, it really can.  
Mouette, bleeding doesn't have to be the end of it (at least that's what I'm telling myself! so I hope it's true)   


Mrs Mock, good collection of symptoms there! Of course you're symptom spotting - it's impossible not to!   


Sparklepink, that's awful! You really can be proud of yourself for holding it together. You deserve a   ! We all deserve a   in fact. 


Welcome to all the new girls, wishing you lots of luck for the next couple of weeks   


Winterbreeze, great levels! How far along are you?


----------



## Camilla

Thanks Notty and Hazel! Every positive story is reassuring. It's weird, but until today, I just assumed that bleeding meant the end of it, the start of AF and that's it. I'm trying to reset my thinking!


Hopeandgrace, welcome to the site. It really is a lifesaver! Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## yaya

Mrs Mock, best of luck tomorrow. Will be thinking about you and keeping everything crossed.

Fantastic news Camilla -- those 42 year old eggs have done you proud. I hope I can say the same for my 40 year old ones on Sunday. Don't worry too much about the spotting. It's very common during early pregnancy and lots of people go on to have healthy babies.

Welcome Notty, Hopeandgrace, Jo, and Nina -- hope the 2ww goes well for you all. Hope, DIUI is IUI using donor sperm by the way.

How are you Hazel? Any sign of morning sickness yet?

Not much longer to go now for some of us. Let's stay strong together and keep away from the pee sticks until OTD. I only seem to get the urge to test when I'm on my own, so now it's the weekend I think I can last the distance.

Hi and    to everyone I've missed.

xx


----------



## lynz26

Hello All,

I will been 9days post (donor) diui tomorrow and today has been the strangest so far... woke up yesterday morning and was quite dizzy throughout the day. Didn't think much of it.... Today was a whole different story! Woke up with really painful boobs and a bit of cramping and pulling. Back ache as well. My sense of smell has heightened and this morning had nausea when eating and drinking. Quite irritable with my partner too .... she's being really supportive and tolerating my crankiness. Generally feel 'different' today... these are not my ususal AF signs but am trying to not get my hopes up too much.  

I have resisted the urge to buy any tests just in case I get the urge to use them... not testing until 6/11.

Congratulations to all who have BFPs and big reassuring hugs to those who have not. 

Thanks for listening...

Lyndsay x


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Thanks Camila and Yaya!! This place is awesome  

Camilla I have my fingers and toes crossed that all is well    

Lynz26 - sounding promising   

I like this little guy   ...is he meant to stop people POAS too early?! Very cute


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Oh, btw, my OTD (assuming that means outcome test date) is 4th Nov . . . just realised 14 DPO is rather hard to work out!!

Please add me to the list  

Jo557 is it your first IUI?


----------



## Jules18080

Hi

My test date 11 November under ICSI first time and current 1day post et xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

DIUI - Donor IUI. I had DICSI - donor sperm intracytoplasmic sperm injection where one sperm is injected into one egg in an IVF procedure. 

Yaya - thanks for asking after me.
I was surprised to be quite nauseous yesterday on my ward during the morning. My colleague said I looked ill. Today - nothing.

Last time I was not really feeling sick until 6-7 weeks. First episode of retching was on 6+1.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Evening all! Only time for a quick post as on way back from cinema and phone almost out of juice!
Just wanted to say Camilla FANTASTIC news re ur bfp!! Over 40 and pregnant, get in there!
Xxx


----------



## rungirl

Camilla - congrats on you BFP.  How exciting!!!!  Hope your second blood test doubles nicely.

Welcome to the newbies - and the 2ww!!!


----------



## Sunny Bee

bring out the dancing banana's we have a BFP............congratulations camila 

      CONGRATULATIONS

much love to all the newbies that have posted and good luck if yur testing soon xxx will catch up in greater detail after weekend have a busy 1 xxxx

everyone else good luck with this week ...newbie i was told 12 days after 5dt and will prob pee on a stick wed . otd (official test date) is the thursday 4th nov my dads birthday . wanna give hime a birthday pressie of being a grandad  wouldn't THAT be lovely.     my sister is older and finished having her 3 kids .ANd i am on last hope for more more grandkids so  all is well for us both xxx

 to all for recent negatives xxxx i know how it carries on for so long and you will lurk and read this thread with a few tears       thining of you and sending love to ya xxx

 love to everyne else i have misssed. have abusy weekend so  catch ya with witches  and goblins  on sunday night  xxx

BTW NEWBIE what firlm did you go see we are off to cinema sunday ?


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hey all, just read all the recent threads.

Sunnybee that's fab news congrats!!!! I saw made in dagenham-v good, showed just how strong us ladies are!  

Nina, Jo, notty, jules and hope hi and welcome aboard the rollercoaster. 
Camilla how are you today, I agree with the others, bleeding after a bfp is pretty common so don't despair.

Sparkle that sucks re ur job.  

I'm on day 10p5dt - yikes! Written myself a list of stuff to do to keep busy today, wish dp was home. Feeling ok, a bit crampy and seem to be dehydrated but can't understand why as been drinking tons of water.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Sunny bee I didn't read ur thread properly did I? Oops, told you I was blonde! 
Keeping everything crossed for wed for you when you test and yes that would be lovely re your dad. 
Xxxxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Ps rungirl how's the baking going?! I'm seeing my mum tomorrow so was thinking of taking her over a banana cake-yum! X


----------



## Mouette

We're 15 days past EC (11dp4dt) so we did the HPT - and as expected it's a BFN. I'll test again on Monday for lack of better things to do, but with that plus the migraine and the continuous bleeding, I'm done hoping. I have to start planning the next stage otherwise I'll go crazy. This cycle went so well, I was really hoping.. but it's still not meant to be   

Thank you all for you support, good luck to you 2WWers, and many congratulations Camilla!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Oh mouette I'm sorry 

take some time out for yourself to heal before making any decisions. Sending you lots of hugs. X


----------



## rungirl

Mouette - i'm so sorry hun, like the other say still test on otd, and sening you big hugs   

41yrold - Yes, more cake for brekkie, but its all gone now, banana cake yum, i sometimes add chucks of white chocolate to my banana cakes, even more yummy!!  Enjoy xxx

Sunny bee - i'm keeping everything crossed for you for wednesday     

I've been up since 5am, can't sleep i'm taking prednisilone and i'm finding it difficult to sleep past 5am or its just nerves day 10 today.

Big hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## rosie pie

Hi girls I hope you don't mind me joining your gang, I am 8dp3dt 2nd ivf had 2 embryos put back grade 1 7 cell and grade 2 8 cell.
I am literally going bonkers,  mad and feel like climbing into cave. I have af back ache, no period pain but it is constantly there and I now think it is all over and I have another week to go. I can't stop crying    and although have supportive friends and DH no one understands. I can't face a totally miserable Christmas having to paint on a smile.
I don't know how to add the bit where you say your age and treatment etc. I even had a drop of wine last night and thought about stopping the horrendous prog pessaries - but haven't. I just have no positive thoughts that it has or will ever work.
I read fertility friends all the time - thanks for your support


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello Ladies,

I have been away from this thread for a while after my IUI failed (1st Oct OTD, but AF came early).

However, we TTC naturally with renewed enthusiasm after getting a new IUI cycle booked really quickly and I tested last night and got a  !!!

I really hope this does not sound as though I have come back to gloat - I am hoping that a positive post will bring back the     for any of you that are feeling low.  

There IS hope for old bags like me with unexplained fertility!

Love to you all,  ,   and thank you for all the support I was given during my 2ww and failed tx.  It really did help.

A-M
xxx


----------



## yaya

Morning ladies. 

I'm so sorry for your BFN Mouette. If it's confirmed on OTD, take some time out to grieve then come back when you're ready to start planning your next step. We're here for you.   

Congratulations on your BFP MaisieCat. That's really fantastic news. It's great to hear us "old bags" can still do it the natural way.   

Rosie, keep strong sweetie. The 2ww is difficult, but try to keep your PMA up. We all know what you're going through, so we're here if you ever need to have a good old moan. I've had a few down days over the past 2 weeks, but the ladies here have been a tremendous support.

I'm the same as you rungirl -- I've been waking up at 4am the past few nights. Once I'm awake my mind is just so active it's impossible to get to sleep again. Grrr.

Hazel, glad to hear you've been feeling sick  . As nasty as it is to feel rotten, I imagine that in the early stages of pregnancy, it must be so reassuring to feel that.

As for me, I woke up feeling sick and with a fuzzy head this morning. But I think it's just the anxiety about my OTD tomorrow. I've been getting so little sleep these past few days, I just can't wait to know the outcome so I know one way or the other. Is anyone else testing with me tomorrow?

Yaya xx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Morning ladies.

Really sorry to hear about the BFN dont give up   .

Congrats to the BFP   .

Good luck to all that are testing in the next few days    .

Camilla we seem to have pretty similar hcg,s my otd was yesterday which made me exactly 4 weeks. When I had ds 8 years ago (naturally) I started to bleed my lovely gp at the time told me your having a miscarriage. I went for a scan and there he was absolutely fine I was very very early at that point. I then had another bleed at ten weeks and agin he was fine so try to stay positive. Im not having repeat bloods I just have a scan booked for 3 weeks time. Have to say I dont feel one bit pregnant no sore boobs no nausea.... actually no nothing having said that I was the same with ds. So good luck for Monday, try get lots of rest and dont over do it.

Hello to all the newbies it makes it so much easier having people to talk to that understand how we are feeling.

Also for the last week (2WW) I have not been able to sleep, i too was waking up at stupid hours but I can thankfully say last night I had the best nights sleep I have had in a week.

Take Care all xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

That's good news maisie well done, another old hen pregnant!!  

yaya I woke up feeling fuzzy this morning too! What's that all about? 

Sending you all   and


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Rosie hi! To add your age etc just got to your profile and make it your signature.


----------



## Macgyver

Mouette - So sorry to hear of your BFN sending you loads of      for you & your DH

Masie Cat - Congratulations on your BFP   



Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds


----------



## MrsMock

Mouette so sorry to hear your news sending you bug hugs   and I hope your journey is a quick one to parenthood.

Masie cat - congrats on your BFP thats brilliant   and I am sure your journey will give comfort to lots

AFM tested to day 16dp5det and it's a   - took me 2 HPT and a Digital one to confirm it - very pleased, elated and in shock


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Mrs mock get in there! Fab news, congrats xx


----------



## Winterbreeze

CONGRATULATIONS MRS MOCK X X X


----------



## Sparklepink

Woo hoo congrats Mrsmock!!!
not sure if Any one is testing tomorrow,if so good luck then it's my turn!! ARGH  
Lots of love
Sparkle xx


----------



## blanchedubois

all over for me, af arrived witha vengance this morning 11dpdt didn't even get to OTD...good luck to the rest of you


----------



## yaya

Congratulations Mrs Mock, that's brilliant news -- I'm so pleased for you.  Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

So sorry to hear your news Blanche. This journey is so difficult.   

41newbie, I put the fuzzy head down to a lack of sleep. I don't sleep well at the best of times, but it's been even worse these past few days.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. We're off to a kids' halloween party this afternoon, and as usual we'll the be the only couple without little ones. Ah well, at least it'll take my mind off the 2ww.


----------



## meme2

Hi can I join, had 2 blasts put back today otd 12/11. Did anyone else go straight back to work?, I had planned to but the clinic nurse said are you sure as if I shouldn't be now I'm wondering if I should have a few more days off! 
Meme


----------



## Lizchil

Hi ladies, hope everyone is good, im 3 days post embryo transfer , and getting slight aching feelings today like a period, can this happen this early?  im sure will have a full head of grey hair soon! 

meme2, hi there hope you are well, Im having 2 weeks off work post embryo transfer, mainly because its my first time and dont really know what to expect, according to Zita West fertility guru, she advises 3 days bed rest after embryo transfer.  I think as long as you rest during periods throughout the day that should be ok.  take care x


----------



## Macgyver

Hi Meme2 - I have booked a week off after ET, just because I do a stressful job and sometimes I need to do heavy lifting.  So just playing it safe.  I know peeps who have gone back to work a couple of days later and got BFP.  Go back when you feel ready sweetie.

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## Macgyver

Blanchedubios So sorry sweetie, I hope you get your BFP soon      

Take care luv Mac x.x


----------



## beccibo

meme, i went back to work two days after et and had a BFP last week. I work in a hospital so busy but no heavy lifting involved. My clinic said there was no need to book time off and i wanted to keep busy. Everyone's different n do what's best for you


----------



## Winterbreeze

Sorry to hear your news blanche dont give up hope xx

Hi meme my clinic told me to just get right on and do all the normal things I would usually do if I did not know. I booked 4 days off after et and I actually went back in on the friday cos it was driving me mad sat at home wondering what every little twinge meant. I obviously did not do any heavy lifting but everything else was pretty normal. Not sure about the three days best rest there is a lot more research out there that suggest being active is better and keeps a good circulation. As beccibo said though its what ever you feel is best. I also got a BFP yesterday xx


----------



## yvonne80

Sorry to hear your BFN Moulette we had the same news yesterday  

Congrats Mrs Mock great news!

We got a letter today from The Women's Hospital in Liverpool where we have had our treatment asking us to go back on the 6th December for a follow up consultation.

They have said Vicky needs to have 3 periods before we go for our 2nd icsi cycle. We have 3 frozen embryo's to use so fingers crossed.

Vicky got her AF the day we had our OTD which was yesterday!

At least she's on her period and we just need two more after this one, looks like we will be trying in January.

Anyone else doing their cycle again in January?

Good luck yaya for tomorrow x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Blanche - so sorry hun - it is cruel     

Mrs Mock - congratulations hun      

Good luck Sparkle   

As for how much time to take off work - I have been extremely careful after all 3 of my ET - resting on the sofa, working from home and minimal pottering about for at least 3 days and then back to work in my first and second 2wws.
This time I had 2 weeks off for treatment, returning to work 2 days before OTD. On the wait, lots of rest and no stress, and then long slow walks with the dog after 3 days for exercise.
I got a BFP in both my fresh cycles and a negative in the frozen.
I also work in a very stressful job in the NHS and have a train commute. To be honest all the cost cutting and stress at work at the moment is somewhere I did not want to be this time. If you are in they expect you to be fit enough to do everything and cover for other people. You cannot pretect yourself from crises that happen and stressful meetings. I had so much annual leave left, I just thought forget it and took the 2 weeks off after EC so that I did not have to be pressurised into doing anything. I think being able to chill out with friends and do some nice things at home was best for me.


----------



## meme2

Thank you for helping me make my mind up, to be honest my job isn't stressful, desk job its 15 mins down the road and my dh works in same town so we will go in together. I think mentally I am better of going to work. I am addicted to peeing on sticks so  the less time I have on my own the better.
Meme


----------



## rosie pie

Yaya, thank you so much for your kind words, I am trying to be strong and reading fertilty friends really helps. Best of luck to all of the testers for tomorrow, I will pray for you tonight


----------



## Camilla

Mouette, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking about you and sending you lots of     .


Blanche, really sorry to hear it didn't work this time. Take care of yourself and sending you lots of      too. 


Rosie Pie, don't give up yet, it's too early to judge!!! How you feel and the symptoms you have change from one day to another on the 2ww, it's such a roller coaster. The truth is, we just don't know what's going on in there. Try to stay positive, this could be  your time     . I understand why you dread the thought of Christmas when you're feeling this low though...


Newbie, thanks for asking, I'm much better today and feeling more positive. Bleeding pretty much stopped today, so I'm daring to hope that it'll be OK. God speed Monday and the bloodtest! It must be hard being on your own with hubby away   . Fuzzy head sounds good though   . Not long to go now, hang in there     


Yaya, your symptoms are sounding good too. Sending you lots of      for tomorrow, I'll be thinking about you!


Rungirl, I've been on prednisilone too, it's pretty heavy duty stuff. But great that you're getting your problem treated, it's a long road sometimes to find the answers. 


Mrs Mock, Congrats on your   ! It gives me so much pleasure to go searching for that icon on the list   Here's a banana dance for  you too (thanks Sunny Bee, I really enjoyed mine!).          


Maisie, congrats on your   !!! Here's a dance for you, well deserved!


----------



## Camilla

Welcome to the new ladies!!! Wishing you so much luck and        and lots of these     


Winterbreeze, thanks for you story, it's reassuring. I was exactly 4 weeks yesterday too! Fingers crossed for your scan     . Keep us posted!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Camilla glad you're feeling better, roll on Monday! 

Yaya thinking of you tomorrow 

rosie yup you're on the rollercoaster honey! 

Blanche really sorry for ur bfn. 

Meme everyones different but personally I think I would have gone nuts if I'd had more than two days off work, for me it proved a good distraction.  

survived today ok, although was a bit embarassing when my eldest brother called in on me unexpectedly and I didnt realise til he was sat down at the table that I'd left my (unused) pregnancy tests on the table!! I moved them quickly and bless him if he realised he didn't say anything! Oops!

Can't wait til dp gets home wed, if I hang off testing til then it will be a miracle!


----------



## yaya

Ladies, I'm in shock. I did a test this morning and it's a BFP. Obviously we're chuffed to bits, but also very aware that it's early days yet.

Thanks so much for all your support over the past few weeks, and good luck to the ladies testing in the next few days!

xx


----------



## angx

Hi,
I haven't posted since our failed FET over a year ago. We have been back to Ceram and I had FET (2 blastocysts day 5) transfered on the 27th Oct. We have been ttc for over 5 years. I am desperate for this one to work. Good Luck and fingers crossed to everyone else on the dreaded 2ww. x


----------



## Macgyver

Yaya, Mazie & Winterbreeze  - Fantastic news on your   's,
                  

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## Winterbreeze

Good morning ladies.

CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE  YA YA X X


Thank you for your wishes Macgyver.

Hello to the newbies.

And good morning to anyone else I have missed xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

YaYa -


----------



## always-hoping

Good luck for all the BFP's !  It gives me so much hope.  I am slowly going mad.  One week has gone and 1 week left from the 2ww.  This time next week I will know if we were successful.  So far no symptoms, which I am happy about because this way I can forget about it for a while and also there are no symptoms to read things into.  I am terrible as soon as I get a twinge or sensitive breast I drive myself mad.

Good luck for everyone still to test and in the waiting.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Yaya fab news congrats!


----------



## K-M

Hi,

I'm not quite a newbie, but avidly read this thread but just too nervous to post.  We are 5dp5dt (2nd ivf) and had 2 embryo's put back.  I'm reading your symptoms and am a little worried as I don't really have any.  Well, sometimes a little ache in the lower back (never had this before) and mild cramping type aches.  OMG I turning into a luny tune as sometimes think it's because I have read it on this thread and want to feel it myself ...  .  From the last failed IVF I know most of the symptoms is just down to the medication (I'm on Cyclo something).

I tested early last time but am deffo not testing early this time, I can still remember that bfn & how I felt afterwards, deffo will help me stay strong (oh and making a promise to my dp that I wouldn't ...  ).  I have had a week off after EC but back to work on Tue to help me keep my sanity I think more than anything lol.

There are some really good results coming through, so congratulations to all those BFP's ... huge congratulations.

For those with bfn's, my thoughts are with you - take some time out to heal  

 to us all.

KJM


----------



## rungirl

Yeah!  Yeah!  Yaya!!!  Congratulations!!!!!  BFP.  BFP. xxxxxxxx


----------



## K-M

Apologies, meant to say that my OTD is 6th November - 6 days to go ...   

KJM


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Kjm don't panic, you're not loony just going mad on the 2ww! It's far to easy to try to analyse every little twinge-most people who conceive naturally don't even know til they are way past the two weeks-one of my friends conceived aged 38 just before Christmas and spent the next month getting drunk without even knowing! She now has a lovely 10 yr old boy!
wishing you all the best hon, you'll find ff a great help xx


----------



## nylaboo

congrats Yaya, Maisie and Winterbreeze, fab news!

    sorry to all those with BFN's. Take some time for yourselves.

I am having two weeks off work as advised by my clinic. DH broke up yesterday for 5 days so this is helping time go a bit quicker.
I am feeling ok apart from being really constipated, sorry if TMI! I am normally a very regular girl so it's really getting me down.   
Yesterday I had fybogel, coffee (decaff), Peppermint tea, liquorice, baked beans and lots of fruit all in the hope of a bit of movement, and nothing! Have 'been' this morning but it was only a bit and really hurt  .
Anyway, sorry for the whinge! Anyone else having the same problems and any advice?

Nxx


----------



## yaya

Thanks ladies. It's not really sunk in yet, but we're over the moon.

Nyla, I really suffered with constipation as well during the 2ww. It got me down too so I really feel for you. I tried Fybogel, though Hazel mentioned that it contains an artificial sweetener, which some ladies avoid during pregnancy. I then got some lactulose from the chemist. It took about 24 hours for any of these to have any effect. I'm still taking lactulose 1-2 times a day, so things are a bit better. Also make sure you drink lots of water and get as much natural fibre in your diet (eg, Weetabix, porridge, prunes) as you can.

Good luck!


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Nylaboo, try lemon and Ginger tea, lots of people swear by it.


----------



## leann

Firstly HUGE congrats to all the BFP!! So so nice to see so many positives 

    to everyone that hasn't had the result they dream of!

And for those yet to test      - fingers crossed for each and every one of you!

I don't post in here very often but i keep hovering over the hpts and im struggling to keep strong at the mo! Defo need the    to tell me off lol.

When do you think i can test guys - im obv trying to hang on until friday but im going   

I had my trigger shot on the 19th so im currently 12 days post hcg shot and 10dpo... help needed before i cave lol! It would be too early to test right? - Why am i even asking that - it is too early! I so need some self control!    

xx


----------



## Sunny Bee

just a qiucky as we are off out all day ....

YA YA ~ you beauty  congratulations dancing bananas for you too 
      BFP      

much love to you all xxxx off out to cinema so will cath ya monday xxxx good luck for those testing tomorrrow xxx
love sunny xxx


----------



## Camilla

Nylaboo, I think it's down to the medication, I have the same, I'm on progesterone suppositories. I take a capsule of "good bacteria" every morning called Probactiol and eat porridge every morning too. 


Yaya, CONGRATULATIONS on you   !!!! That's wonderful news, I'm so happy for you! Here's a happy dance for you            . It takes a while to sink in, I think. 


I'm carefully optimistic before my bloodtest tomorrow to see if my levels have doubled as they should. Have booked a flight home to Norway tomorrow to celebrate my granny's 85th birthday, but it it's good news and the pregnancy is ongoing, then i don't dare to risk it!!! My family are all hoping I won't be turning up! I know everyone says it's safe to fly, but I'd never forgive myself if something happened.


Meme, are you Norwegian too (noticed you'd had treatment there)?


----------



## lynz26

K-M said:


> Apologies, meant to say that my OTD is 6th November - 6 days to go ...
> 
> KJM


Hi K-M,

Just reading your posts. Looks like we will be testing on the same day. We are in our first 2ww following DIUI. My head is still all over the place but I refuse to consider an early test after reading the posts by others who have.

Good luck to you and everyone on the 2ww. Hugs go out to those who have not been successful this time xx

Lyndsay xx


----------



## jo557

hi girls
I am on the 2WW , i was wondering if anyone can help here, this is the first time i have done iui and i am on progesterone suppositories (lovely!!) i have had very slight but continuous bleeding for 3 days now (pink colour tmi...??!!). At first i thought it was implantation bleeding woooo but then it just keep going noooo!! , has anyone else had this when taking progesterone suppositories or if it is at all possible to have gotten pregnant (heres hoping) and to still have this bleeding......
I will call my doctor on monday but any answers might help me to stop trawling the internet for more information (which i am not seeming to find!!)
Thanks so much and good luck to everyone and  a big hug to those who it has not worked this time
joxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Lots of people have bleeding and get a positive result. I have known people to bleed all the way through pregnancy.
How many days are you post IUI? When do you test?

Is this unusual bleeding for you?

The only way to tell unfortunately is to wait to test day! Good luck


----------



## Sunny Bee

JO just to let you know, the pesaries can cause a little bleeding at site and it very common so dont depair. 
my last climic explained  this to me. on this cycle i am taking them orally instead with one up the "lady la-la" at night . it has been easier for me but many cannot take orally as it makes them,  well   HIGH lol . good luck contacting you clinic , as hopefulhazel says its only on test day we know the answers...


 everyone else off out again now speak tomorrow love 

Sunny   xxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Hi girls,

Ya ya - many congrats on your BFP, fantastic news   

And congrats to all other recent BFPs   

Jo - I have a friend who is 22 weeks - all going very well, yet she has a bit of bleeding every month... I'm sure yours will be nothing to worry about   

Camilla, good luck with the blood test... here's hoping you won't be flying to Norway   

Leann      way too early girl!

Nylaboo - hope you manage to solve your 'problem'   

   to everyone else especially those who have recently experienced a BFN

and      for all imminent testers   

Sorry I haven't been around since first joining in the thread, I've had some friends to stay which has been a great distraction but now I'm going nuts again    I would be symptom spotting but there seem to be no symptoms to spot which seems to make it even worse    Aah well only about 36 hours to go and I'll hopefully be put out of my misery one way or another   

Izzi xXx


----------



## jo557

thanks for your words of support! I am a week post IUI and a week until blood test so in the middle of the 2ww... i usually spot up until my period (endo) but i thought the progesterone was supposed to stop the spotting, so not let the lining shred too soon.... so maybe i am not taking enough.... questions for the doctor tomorrow!!


----------



## Macgyver

Hi Feeling a little    at the moment, I know its prob nothing but got AF pains today and feeling sick, Can't remember if I had this last time I got a BFP or not, so feeling like this time its going to be a BFN   .  I don't know even shopping at Bluewater didn't make me feel any better.   I am only 3 days pass ET of a 3 day Transfer.  I really don't know what to do with myself.  We leave for Somerset in the morning and worried that I am going to spoil the holiday.  

Sorry for the me post and the rant, can't talk to DH he doesn't really understand.  

Take care Luv Mac x.x


----------



## MrsMock

camilla - thanks for my dance I loved it!

Thanks to everyone for al your well wishes

blanched - so sorry Hun, big big hugs    

yaya - Congrats on your BFP


----------



## nylaboo

Thanks for all the advice ladies, will be sending DH off in the morning to get some lemon and ginger tea and some lactilose!

Macgyver, I know it's hard for Dh's to 'get it' isn't it? i have been having all sorts of twinges and think is it embies settling in, is it AF pains or wind   !! so try and think positive hun. And surely sickness is a good sign? Have a fab holiday and try and RELAX!!

Izzi - not long to go chick    x

Sunny - those progestrone tablets sound good to me!!!   

Jo - try and keep positive hun. Implantation bleed can last a few days.   

Leann - keep strong hun!   

Hi to everyone else and lots of luck to all those testing soon.

  Nxx


----------



## Notty

Macgyver- I am at exactly the same stage as you, had ET thurs with 2 day 3 8 cell embryos. I too have felt AF pains and nausea today. It is about the right time for implantation to be happening today so lets just   that that is what it is xxx

Jo- Just to let you know that on my other ICSI cycle which i have my DD from, I started bleeding 7 days after ET and it lasted 5 days. All was fine in the end. Good luck, I know it's a worry. xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi notty and macgyver I think I am the same as you both as had et on thurs 2 day 3 transfers one 8 and one 6 cell.

Feel tired and bloated today, waves of sickess and (.)(.) feel like rocks  

Have everything crossed for you        let me know how you get on xxxx

Jules


----------



## Lizchil

Hi Notty, Macgyver & Jules18080, Hi girls, I had ET last thursday also x 2 embryo.  I had Af pains most of yesterday morning and feeling nauseous, today feel a bit bloated, and slight AF pains.  Hope we are all ok, and its implantation!!!! i think all this just messes with our minds! its so hard to try and concentrate on other things.  love and big   xxxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hey lizchil I agree have everything crossed for us all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks Ladies, I apperciate your PMA and you have made me smile. Thank you.  I will keep everything crossed for all of us, that we all get the BFP that we all deserve                

Take care

Better be off to pack my bag for our trip, thanks again ladies, I don't know what I would do without you all

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## Jules18080

Have a great trip xxxx


----------



## Sparklepink

Hey everyone
Well it's my otd tomorrow,2WW is finally over.
I just want too say a massive thank you for all your support & advise,I really appreciate it
I hope everyone in this scary wait gets there wishes very soon
Lots of love sparkle & kisses x x x


----------



## Jules18080

Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Notty

Macgyver, Jules and Lizchil, we can all obsess together and hopefully support each other during the dreaded 2ww. We probably get these twinges all the time but just notice on 2ww. It is so hard to think about anything else. when are you testing? My clinic said I could on 8th but that seemed a bit early to me? I was thinking of maybe waiting till 10th. xxx

Sparklepink-good luck for tomorrow, really hope you get your bfp. Have you resisted testing early? xxx


----------



## Lizchil

sparklepink- sending bags of good luck for tomorrow x

I have to have my bloods for OTD taken on the 11th November, then the clinic ring me in the afternoon with the result.  Ive been advised not to do a pee test!but im sure ill be tempted!!!


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Notty my clinic haven't told me so I was going to do it on the 11th as it's 14 days after et.... But that seems like forever  x


----------



## Notty

I did the test 14 days after a day 2 transfer last time so will do it on the 10th I think. It will be 13 days after a day 3 transfer so should be the same. Just   I get that far. fingers crossed for all of us xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Sparkle good luck for tomorrow. I could test as will be day 12post5daytransfer but trying to hang on til wed when dp home. Am at my mums tonight and was a good girl and left the tests at home!
Camilla hope all goes well
hi everyone else
xx


----------



## rungirl

Good Luck Sparkle!!!  Sending you lots of positive vibes xxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Sparkle, so much luck for tomorrow chick            

McGyver, Notty, Jules and Lizchil, it's great that your all at about the same stage so will be able to support each other through this madness   

Lizchil, I've been told by my clinic (in Istanbul) to do a blood test on my OTD (Tuesday) but my GP thinks the result won't come back until Friday    I think like you I will definitely be doing a pee-stick even though I've been advised against it by my clinic.... I cant wait three whole days for the result     

Positive vibes       and happy haloween    to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

BIG CONGRATULATIONS on all the BFP's!! [how do you do those dancing banana's?! and the BFP symbols??) It's so encouraging to see  

And big commiserations to all the BFN's        Please try to stay positive. It's just not to be this time I guess. Hang in there!!

Sorry this is so short and not personalised, but I have family staying and hardly get a sec to peek at my computer.

Hugs,

Hope


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
Great news about the BFP's!. Well, my cramping has gone following the basting and am now 5 days post ov... so still early days -not confident at all about this one.. but will try abd be positive!!!!!all factors seem against it - DH's sperm sample was lowest ever at only 10mill and I had one large (overripe folicle and one under-ripe? -plus they couldnt get teh damn thing in!!!-) doesnt bode too well?... but hey as we all know on this thread mIRACLES DO HAPPEN! THANKFULLY. 

Anyway - only another 6-7 days to go and going to keep busy. We have organsied to go riding ion the beach in 2 weeks si that is something I can do to cheer myself up if this round is unsuccessful..

Best of luck to al those testing soon - anyone else testing on the 8th ? next monday

see you 
lillybee


----------



## Sparklepink

Hi
Thanks izzilu,rungirl,41yroldnewbie,lizchil,jules18080 & notty
Yeah I've resisted testing,it's been hard!! I carnt even sleep tonight
ARGH!!!!
Love sparkle xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Me neither sparkle! Staying at mums and unfortunately can't confide in her as she has alzheimers bless her. 
Hope all ok tomorrow Hun, you deserve it.
Btw hope, click on more under the normal symbols/smileys when posting a message-you'll be amazed at what you can find! 
Xx


----------



## kbunny

Hi Girls,
I had my second icsi. test date 7th Nov. Two blasts on board 28/10/10. I caved in and tested today and  its was negative.    How early can you test?  

Dont know why I did it. I am  haveing tummy cramps, sometimes its painful. IS this a good sign ?


----------



## yaya

Just popped on to see if there's any news from people testing today. Good luck girls.

kbunny, it's too soon to be testing sweetie. Your embies won't be fully implanted yet. Check out this link for a timeline as to what's happening: http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer.

Tummy cramps could be implantation. Stay strong -- I know it's hard -- but see if you can stay away from the pee sticks until at least the weekend.

/links


----------



## Jules18080

Morning all

Having problems sleeping and home alone today  

Hope you are ok sparkle x 

Just saw on news that they reckon you should be stressed rather than relaxed for ivf to work   that's ok as I'm sure we all swing from one extreme to another xxxx

Have a good day and Kbunny don't loose hope it's just too early xxx
Jules x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

K bunny - I agree way too early     Try to resist until OTD as it can change by the day at this stage

Jules - thats bizarre and goes against everything we are told! The first time I tried I was stressed (working 14 hour days and discovered one of my best friends had secondary cancer right in the middle of my treatment- I was crying every day) and it didnt work, but then again I did respond far better than expected so who knows. Anyway the 2ww is enough to stress anyone!

Have a good day all xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Ladies I have a question

Is it possible to have a BFN without AF arriving?

I am day 12post day 5 transfer (so 17 days after egg collection) and no AF yet which I am hoping is a good sign, as when it failed for me before AF arrived 16 days after EC and Im usually pretty regular. Dont want to test til Wed though as thats when dp flies home, and would prefer him to be there when I do.

I know I wont know for sure til I do test but just want to prepare myself.


----------



## Kitten 80

I think you should wait hon but it does look good , no point upsetting yourself if its a fause reading


----------



## Camilla

Hi Newbie,
Are you on progesterone suppositories? They can delay AF even if it's a BFN (which we   it isn't)! It's certainly better for AF not to have started though, than the opposite   . In my 10 or so IVF cycles, 6 of which were negative, I only started AF before OTD once. Although this time I bled for one day on OTD and it was negative, which proves that there are no rules    which is not very helpful. 


I think it's a good sign, given that last time you did start AF, and this time you haven't. I'm crossing my fingers superhard for you!!!    




Sparkle, how are you doing? Any news yet? Sending you lots of      


I've just had great news , my levels have gone up from 171 hcg on friday to 642 today. I'm so relieved, I could cry. 


Lots of positive thoughts to all of you


----------



## Sparklepink

Bad news for us.......BFN!!! Were pretty heartbroken but gotta stay strong 
Xxxx


----------



## Frankie B

New home this way girls, this thread will be locked now.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249747.0


----------

